# Lace Party with VintageCrochet, April 19, 2015, Easy Way to Make in Crochet



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is the link

http://www.mypicot.com/4029.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, VintageCrochet, we haven't heard from you in a while.
Interesting site, thank you for the link.
I wonder what the name of that stitch is... it is quite pretty.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks a lovely stitch, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, VintageCrochet, good to hear from you again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, VintageCrochet, we haven't heard from you in a while.
> Interesting site, thank you for the link.
> I wonder what the name of that stitch is... it is quite pretty.


Almost same to Bavarian crochet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty vintagecrochet. I like the way it is put together to look like a quilt. Have you done this?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, VintageCrochet! Thank you for a soft and squishy looking crochet stitch. It looks like it would make a wonderful baby blanket. Have you tried this? How did it work for you? I am very curious about your thoughts on it. Thank you for getting started.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this stitch... I am assuming this is the Lace Party with Vintage Crochet????? 

I am going to bookmark these instructions and play with it later.. in cotton these would make a nice hot pad because they look very thick..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you VintageCrochet for getting us started. That looks like a great stitch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Almost same to Bavarian crochet.


Yes. It is like the Bavarian crochet stitch. Did learn it about 2 yrs ago but never used it in a project. Maybe this will motivate me to do so. It is a nice stitch. Thanks for posting it.

It does have a quilted look to it which is very inviting


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a pretty stitch. It reminds me of the stitches 8 made on a loom for my SIL many years ago. She bought a kit fo an afghan and tired of it very quickly and gave it to me to finish.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yes. It is like the Bavarian crochet stitch. Did learn it about 2 yrs ago but never used it in a project. Maybe this will motivate me to do so. It is a nice stitch. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> It does have a quilted look to it which is very inviting


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just started on the Latis shawl. It really isn't hard to do. It's all written instructions. I think the confusing part is her use of "x" preceding either "k" or "p" in Section 1, where we would usually just say "knit (or purl) to 1 stitch before the marker".

I am going to play with it a little more today then get back to Madryn. this is my last "free" day before getting another MKAL clue for Spring Fling.

the weather isn't the greatest today. I was hoping it would be like the last couple of days. I was getting spoilt being able to sit outside and relax and knit. 


Sue


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Vintage! Nice of you to do this! I like that stitch a lot!

Hi everybody!!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe many years ago I did a layette with a similar star stitch. Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is a beautiful stitch I must must learn to crochet


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's really pretty. Thanks for the link. A great stash buster.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for hosting, Vintage Crochet. I shall have a browse shortly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


Interesting! Nice clear photo, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section...


Looking good, Sue 
I knit just the first rep last night. I am placing beads between the YOs on the "teeth".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I looked through my D drive and found Lynx's tutorial on Bavarian Crochet Instructions in PDF format. I do not re-edit any entry from the directory I stored workshop information in...though I should save a document file using my Corel Word Perfect program so that the PDF files do not go crazy without permission. PDF files don't seem as sturdy as the word processing files.

TLL --> I've saved the "Lace Party Schedule" on my D drive partition. This way I can answer during my computer time ... when Mom and Dad don't want this computer.

jscaplen --> I paired "au" with the German mit...which is "with" in English. I don't think I missed the translation at all.

Lurker 2 --> I do enjoy the almost 200 pages with all of the photos. Your Germany adventures sparked my German language center...which didn't hurt with working on the French language.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl --> I found Latis on my D drive under the numeric it downloaded with...now I get to stitch on it as soon as it finishes printing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I looked through my D drive and found Lynx's tutorial on Bavarian Crochet Instructions in PDF format. I do not re-edit any entry from the directory I stored workshop information in...though I should save a document file using my Corel Word Perfect program so that the PDF files do not go crazy without permission. PDF files don't seem as sturdy as the word processing files.
> 
> TLL --> I've saved the "Lace Party Schedule" on my D drive partition. This way I can answer during my computer time ... when Mom and Dad don't want this computer.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kaixixang! I had not done a total count- but was well aware we really have been chatting it up! I enjoy the visual- which I guess comes from all my years of painting- since early child hood, and subsequently studying Art History for both my Degrees.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue. love your start on the Latis. Looking good.

Do you have pictures of some of your painting, Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue. love your start on the Latis. Looking good.
> 
> Do you have pictures of some of your painting, Julie?


Most was burnt by the ex in a sadistic orgy when I left with the children in 1977- I have not done much lately because i like to work in oils and turps and the pigments are quite toxic- I did do one painting back last year- but will have to search it out- my photo files are organised by date and the thumbnails so tiny they are hard to locate. Have concentrated more on my photography!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, sorry to hear that. I believe I knew about his burning stuff. You lost a lot in his rampage.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Most was burnt by the ex in a sadistic orgy when I left with the children in 1977- I have not done much lately because i like to work in oils and turps and the pigments are quite toxic- I did do one painting back last year- but will have to search it out- my photo files are organised by date and the thumbnails so tiny they are hard to locate. Have concentrated more on my photography!


Lurker 2 --> I'm supplying a list of non-toxic oil painting supplies. Mom happens to love oil painting too!
http://www.genesisoilpaints.com.au/main.htm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, sorry to hear that. I believe I knew about his burning stuff. You lost a lot in his rampage.


And so irreplaceable. He typically would now totally deny that he had ever done such- But George Schneiderman our Jewish neighbour saw him do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Lurker 2 --> I'm supplying a list of non-toxic oil painting supplies. Mom happens to love oil painting too!
> http://www.genesisoilpaints.com.au/main.htm


Thank you so much for this, Kaixixang!
Very interesting read- and Australian!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I left the print-out of that webpage...with the email address at the bottom on Mom's leg-resting chair...for temptation!

I have my crochet, tatting, knitting, etc...and the computer stuff. Why deny her pleasure in expressing herself with painting!??


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket ...


Oh, Wow! Great job!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Wow! Great job!!


That's what I was just thinking . It beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I really like that construction.. I get ansy when it takes me a hour to do 2 rows.. LOL at least the rows in something like this go fast 

Melanie!!! WOW that worked up so pretty in the cotton.. I am sure it will be a keepsake for a very long time


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Melanie, that is absolutely gorgeous!! Lovely pattern, lovely stitching.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


That is different! I do like the color you have chosen. Looks like a good start!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, Ali can say is wow! What a beautiful blanket. The I cord edging is very special. The swirl patterning is so pretty. Really nice work!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Miss Melba, that spiral is fabulous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a beautiful stitch I must must learn to crochet


Yes. It is a good skill to have. It is also good to be able to combine both of them in projects and crochet edging is often added to knit items. So learning it give you a lot more choices in your work. Crochet also works faster that knitting, so there is that, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your spiral blanket turned out beautifully, Melanie! 

Sue, thanks for the sample of the Latis shawl. I started a project last Fall that went from end to end - maybe I should work on that during Jane's WIP Challenge....so many things to do, so little time.  AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie---beautiful blanket. Glad the I-cord worked for you. Isn't it a great finished edge?

Sue--Your Latis looks great. Makes me want to do one, too. I like the building of the pattern. Didn't you do the Random Monet? It was different as it worked on the bias which this doesn't seem to do, but like Latis was a side-to-side construction.

I didn't tell you that I spent some time on that collection of shawl patterns you sent the other day. A bit overwhelming to go thru and didn't look at to many of them, but did find a couple that were savers. I particularly like one simple on done in a bulky yarn--plain loose knit frabri with a generous lacey border. Looked like a good winter shawl around the house or wearing over a jacket. Thanx for sending that link.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I didn't tell you that I spent some time on that collection of shawl patterns you sent the other day. A bit overwhelming to go thru and didn't look at to many of them, but did find a couple that were savers. I particularly like one simple on done in a bulky yarn--plain loose knit frabri with a generous lacey border. Looked like a good winter shawl around the house or wearing over a jacket. Thanx for sending that link.


Can we have the link, Tanya?? I was too lazy to spend much time on the collection as you had to click on each link to see the shawl. Doing that and the Lace Party, would put my knitting time to almost nil.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very interesting but way above my crochet abilities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Can we have the link, Tanya?? I was too lazy to spend much time on the collection as you had to click on each link to see the shawl. Doing that and the Lace Party, would put my knitting time to almost nil.


I know that feeling and it is why I only looked at a few of those shawls. Not a very friendly process. I am fading out now and the files are saved on another computer which has decided to not connect with the internet. So with apologies, I will do this tomorrow a.m.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No apologies needed. Tomorrow is perfectly fine.

Night all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I casted on the slippers.. both toes and will be working on them.. I forgot all about the stash buster blanket I started in March..LOL I had to move the bins to get to the slipper yarn.. and it was like a light bulb went off..LOL I try not to have to many WIP's going.. they stress me.. but I am human and I do have some..LOL

I slept most of the day.. not hard when it is golf on the TV even though I do enjoy it.. but it is a fairly quiet game and I was lulled to sleep, I really needed it.. I am going to make a pot of sleepy time tea so I can sleep tonight.. I plan on blocking my Madryn tomorrow.. I think I should soak it tonight... Bev I never thanked you for the suggestion of vinegar in my water.. I will do that... Thanks!! 

Good Night all..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


Wow, Melanie!!!! Totally beautiful!! it will quite an heirloom.

Thanks for the start VintageCrochet. I love crochet lace and have spent many years crocheting many lovely things. At that time I did not take pics of my work. Most items were given as gifts. I am like Ronie and like both crochet and knitting they each have their own beauty and textures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a question about Madryn. I am on Chart 3 row 17 and am having a problem at the beginning. I am quite sure that my row 15 was correct, so I am wondering if the chart I am working on is correct. Last week I got to the same place and had the same problem. 

When I do row 17 as per the chart, I have an extra stitch before the first CDD, if that is to line up with the CDD on row 15. Should there be a K2tog or ssk after the yo, which would match the k2tog at the end of the row? Last week I fudged it and did a k 2 tog, which worked just fine for row 19, where everything matched up nicely.


Attached is a copy of the pattern I am working from.
Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have a question about Madryn. I am on Chart 3 row 17 and am having a problem at the beginning. I am quite sure that my row 15 was correct, so I am wondering if the chart I am working on is correct. Last week I got to the same place and had the same problem.
> 
> When I do row 17 as per the chart, I have an extra stitch before the first CDD, if that is to line up with the CDD on row 15. Should there be a K2tog or ssk after the yo, which would match the k2tog at the end of the row? Last week I fudged it and did a k 2 tog, which worked just fine for row 19, where everything matched up nicely.
> 
> ...


Sue =- my recollection is that there was a chart update adding a SSK to match the K2T at the end of the row. When I printed the latest version of the chart, it was on it. I'll bet you are working with an earlier version.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Belle,
I downloaded what I thought was the up to date version. I had gone back trying to find the whole pattern. glad it wasn't me going out of my mind. 
Don't suppose you have any idea what page. I had worked back from the end originally, but guess I somehow missed the corrected one.

Thanks for your help.

Sue [.quote=Belle1]Sue =- my recollection is that there was a chart update adding a SSK to match the K2T at the end of the row. When I printed the latest version of the chart, it was on it. I'll bet you are working with an earlier version.[/quote]


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Look on page 114, maybe half way down. Someone quoted Ronie's message with the updated versions. Ronie's message should be just a page or 2 earlier.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your latis is looking grand, Sue, I am sorely tempted as its construction is different.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


I am not surprised you are happy. You have made a lovely blanket. Lucky baby and mother who receives it. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion re Madryn. I am working on Charting it again with written instructions. As someone said so much to do so little time!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry for the confusion re Madryn. I am working on Charting it again with written instructions. As someone said so much to do so little time!!


Goodness, Norma, that is very kind of you- it is a terrific lot of work to do- maybe I should be one of your test knitters for the written!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that would be superb! It would need to be checked. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that would be superb! It would need to be checked. :thumbup:


Happy to work on it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--here is the Wintering Shawl pattern you asked to see. Working 2 computers again is just the biggest pain.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wintering


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy to work on it!


Designer and knitter, both happy.  Good start to a day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, you are right. That one looks so warm. It's in my library now.  Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Went back about 8 or 9 pp and cannot find the link to those 100's of shawls. Sue--I think it was you that posted it? Can you send it again or tell me what page it was on?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, you are right. That one looks so warm. It's in my library now.  Thank you.


And I bet it would be a very quick knit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a question about Madryn. I am on Chart 3 row 17 and am having a problem at the beginning. I am quite sure that my row 15 was correct, so I am wondering if the chart I am working on is correct. Last week I got to the same place and had the same problem.
> 
> When I do row 17 as per the chart, I have an extra stitch before the first CDD, if that is to line up with the CDD on row 15. Should there be a K2tog or ssk after the yo, which would match the k2tog at the end of the row? Last week I fudged it and did a k 2 tog, which worked just fine for row 19, where everything matched up nicely.
> 
> ...


Sue, your instinct about what to do was correct. Norma did correct it in an updated version and I just have this note saved from her. 
"Here is a complete update on all the charts. The main one is Chart 3 row 17 should read the same as chart 4 row 17. from the beginning of that row YO, Sl1 psso, K1, YO etc.
I have also added some notes to make things clearer (hopefully)."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia. Will check it out again. Unfortunately I checked both Norma and Julie's threads, so think I will just take a chance and proceed, adding ssk at beginning of row and hoping the rest will be ok. if I get time I will try and work the thread backwards again. Somehow I missed there was an updated version as I had printed all the ones together by Toni?

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Look on page 114, maybe half way down. Someone quoted Ronie's message with the updated versions. Ronie's message should be just a page or 2 earlier.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments on the blanket. It is nice to have the approbation of fellow knitters  

I heard through the family grapevine that the last blanket, the Ashton square one, was seen by an aunt who was a professional in the textile industry and she loved my stitches, yea!

Thanks again my fellow LPers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Caryn, I am going to try that.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your instinct about what to do was correct. Norma did correct it in an updated version and I just have this note saved from her.
> "Here is a complete update on all the charts. The main one is Chart 3 row 17 should read the same as chart 4 row 17. from the beginning of that row YO, Sl1 psso, K1, YO etc.
> I have also added some notes to make things clearer (hopefully)."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...an aunt who was a professional in the textile industry and she loved my stitches, yea!...


You did a great job on it - it deserved any & all praise that she offered! -)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tricia. Will check it out again. Unfortunately I checked both Norma and Julie's threads, so think I will just take a chance and proceed, adding ssk at beginning of row and hoping the rest will be ok. if I get time I will try and work the thread backwards again. Somehow I missed there was an updated version as I had printed all the ones together by Toni?
> 
> Sue


look like the pattern I saved was a collection of the charts on P. 79 of Norma's Lace Party. I believe that is what I used w/o problem


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Designer and knitter, both happy.  Good start to a day.


 :thumbup: It should help me to unravel the secrets of workin from a chart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments on the blanket. It is nice to have the approbation of fellow knitters
> 
> I heard through the family grapevine that the last blanket, the Ashton square one, was seen by an aunt who was a professional in the textile industry and she loved my stitches, yea!
> 
> Thanks again my fellow LPers.


Congratulations are in order!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

May I add my congratulations, Melanie. Woohoo!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tricia. Will check it out again. Unfortunately I checked both Norma and Julie's threads, so think I will just take a chance and proceed, adding ssk at beginning of row and hoping the rest will be ok. if I get time I will try and work the thread backwards again. Somehow I missed there was an updated version as I had printed all the ones together by Toni?
> 
> Sue


Hmm, I thought it was Ronie but it was late here when I posted. I was tired and eyes blurry Ssk was missing. I just penciled it in rather than ask my friend for a new print. 

Off to the eye doctor. Hope to catch up later IF I can read! I hate being dilated.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


Wow! That is awesome, Melanie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


That looks good so far, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Designer and knitter, both happy.  Good start to a day.


One of the best!!! Have fun, you two!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I think my version of the Madryn needs to be updated. I have been writing in minor corrections on the chart. I don't remember if they were exactly what Norma had planned though. :? 

Congratulations on the well deserved praise, Melanie!!! :thumbup:

Thank you for the link to that shawl, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--it is so nice to get spontaneous kudos from professional people. BTW, I know you worry about your knitting skills, but you are an excellent knitter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--it is so nice to get spontaneous kudos from professional people. BTW, I know you worry about your knitting skills, but you are an excellent knitter.


I completely agree with Tanya, Melanie!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, congratulations are in order, Melanie! Your knitting is excellent 

I hope someone re-posts Norma's Madryn as I am not sure I have the correct version after reading all the comments I will go back to the page that Tanya noted the most recent update is on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I have printed that up now.

Sue


tamarque said:


> look like the pattern I saved was a collection of the charts on P. 79 of Norma's Lace Party. I believe that is what I used w/o problem


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya,
I think this is the link.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/small-shawl-lovers/1153365/8926-8950#8950

Sue


tamarque said:


> Went back about 8 or 9 pp and cannot find the link to those 100's of shawls. Sue--I think it was you that posted it? Can you send it again or tell me what page it was on?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-115.html#7139774

Sue here is the links to the updated charts!!! I hope this helps..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you are a genius. I have spent all afternoon looking for those. Great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful baby blanket, Melanie! Very well knitted. I like the I-cord edging. I'm sure it will be very well appreciated!

I like the way the Latris shawl is looking. I might give it a try. I have some yarn in my stash that might work.

DIANE


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, you are a genius. I have spent all afternoon looking for those. Great :thumbup: :thumbup:


I put the link on my desk top!!! I am now glad I did


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Sue, here is the pdf that I made of the Madryn Shawl. It should have all the updated charts.

DIANE


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My head is still to fuzzy to start the Bavarian square.. Maybe some time this week. 

We were so hot last night.. we had to get the fan out.. then the fog started coming in  it cooled things down.. I am going to keep the fan out and hurry up the drying process of my Madryn.. then I will steam it.. its acrylic but I wanted to clean it and even though acrylic doesn't need to be wet blocked.. it does relax the fibers a bit.. and makes them softer before blocking. 

So many wonderful new patterns to try.. I really should organize all the ones I have printed off.. so I don't re-print!! I found several that I wanted to do that I had forgotten that I had printed.. maybe I should do that this afternoon... after I spend a good deal of time browsing of course..LOL 

I started a scarf a month or so ago using the book mark pattern from Toni's workshop.. but the pattern really doesn't show.. this is such a difficult yarn to do much with.. I may just have to do a garter stitch scarf! It is Red Heart Boutique Changes.. if anyone has had good luck with this.. I'd really like to hear about it.. It just might end up in a stash buster.. it is a deep purple and was pretty expensive for just 1 skein so that is all I have.. it may just end up in a donate pile too...LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-115.html#7139774
> 
> Sue here is the links to the updated charts!!! I hope this helps..


Thanks Ronie! I have copied all to a word doc so I can do Norma's shawl also. It really is very lovely. Do you copy the "url" at the top of the page when you want to post a link? How lucky are we as a group to have two very clever designers?


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.

Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.

DIANE


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Designer and knitter, both happy.  Good start to a day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, that was the version without the sk on line 17 of chart 3. this is the one I had all the problems with.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I put the link on my desk top!!! I am now glad I did


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I feel bad having to write this, but this is the incorrect version of chart 3. It is missing the ssk at the start of row 17. Tanya gave the correct link earlier. I will go back and try and find her post.

It's on page 79 of Norma's original thread.

Sue


maceace said:


> Sue, here is the pdf that I made of the Madryn Shawl. It should have all the updated charts.
> 
> DIANE


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that is the correct one. 
Sue


jangmb said:


> Yes, congratulations are in order, Melanie! Your knitting is excellent
> 
> I hope someone re-posts Norma's Madryn as I am not sure I have the correct version after reading all the comments I will go back to the page that Tanya noted the most recent update is on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is not the updated chart 3. Tanya gave the correct page earlier. It is on page 79 of Norma's original thread. and shows the ssk on line 17 of chart 3.

Here is the link;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html

Sue


maceace said:


> Sue, here is the pdf that I made of the Madryn Shawl. It should have all the updated charts.
> 
> DIANE


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> ...I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. ...


Oh, so pretty! 
Great colour choices.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well darn Sue... and I thought I had all the updated charts... lets hope that the one Diane posted are the updated ones  Sue the edge is also updated.. I'll go and check to see if I saved the right one... it needs a yo added to the ends and before/after the center stitch's..

here is the updated edge chart http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-68.html

Jan maybe you should save Dianes download.. it is very pretty and very well done.. it should be corrected... I am going to add it to my list of charts.. just to make sure 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-walk-poncho Here is something I thought all of us 'Fur Baby' lovers would appreciate .. I know my daughter would love this!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


That is so sweet!!! Beautifully done, Diane! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Diane's chart 3 is also not corrected it is also missing the ssk on row 17 of chart 3.

I PMd Norma. I think she copied from the link you posted on page 119 of her thread, just this morning. There are too many incorrect charts floating around and it is getting very confusing.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Well darn Sue... and I thought I had all the updated charts... lets hope that the one Diane posted are the updated ones  Sue the edge is also updated.. I'll go and check to see if I saved the right one... it needs a yo added to the ends and before/after the center stitch's..
> 
> here is the updated edge chart http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-68.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

boy I agree.... I would like the correct pattern...  mostly it is just that darn line 17...LOL Please make sure you have the correct edging.. it is what got me confused.. my brain told me I needed the extra YO.. and it helped.. 

This is what happens when we have so many pages to sort through.. it makes it hard to find updated and corrected posts.. all in all though KP does us all a great service and its free... so not complaining but it would be nice if it could be made easier  of course I could use their bookmark feature that would be helpful...LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cat-walk-poncho Here is something I thought all of us 'Fur Baby' lovers would appreciate .. I know my daughter would love this!!


Cute!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I have printed that up now.
> 
> Sue


Hope this solves the problem. Norma may have posted again after P.79 but I believe that is what I printed and worked from

Also, want to say that the border was no problem. It just required moving the marker in the opposite direction at the beginning. My only issue is not having the beads for the last row and having time to go find some.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


These are so gorgeous! Lucky baby :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I feel bad having to write this, but this is the incorrect version of chart 3. It is missing the ssk at the start of row 17. Tanya gave the correct link earlier. I will go back and try and find her post.
> 
> It's on page 79 of Norma's original thread.
> 
> Sue


IMHO, no need to feel bad. It just has been rather complicated I for one was confused. I wanted to clearly understand because I do intend to knit up Norma's very lovely pattern.

Hope all is going well with your DD.

Jan


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well darn Sue... and I thought I had all the updated charts... lets hope that the one Diane posted are the updated ones  Sue the edge is also updated.. I'll go and check to see if I saved the right one... it needs a yo added to the ends and before/after the center stitch's..
> 
> here is the updated edge chart http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-68.html
> 
> ...


If there was one request that could be fulfilled by Admin - it would be to be able to delete a portion or all of one of  our own posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> One of the best!!! Have fun, you two!


I am looking forward to starting over about the 8th time!!!! I am still working down the second arm of my second shrug.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Oops! My fault! That's what happens when you have 2 files and forget to delete one!

Here's the updated pdf.

DIANE


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I started a scarf a month or so ago using the book mark pattern from Toni's workshop.. but the pattern really doesn't show.. this is such a difficult yarn to do much with.. I may just have to do a garter stitch scarf! It is Red Heart Boutique Changes.. if anyone has had good luck with this.. I'd really like to hear about it.. It just might end up in a stash buster.. it is a deep purple and was pretty expensive for just 1 skein so that is all I have.. it may just end up in a donate pile too...LOL


Ronie, you might look here http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-boutique-changes/projects


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Diane, love your baby blanket, sweater and accessories. They look lovely. Well done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, you might look here http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-boutique-changes/projects


Thanks Tricia.... maybe I'll give this a try.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knitphomaniac/feather-and-fan-scarf

I also liked the single chain scarf that she just looped and looped up to make a scarf.. that one is nice too.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jacquelynhurry/fancy-grape


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok here are all the updated charts with the ssk and Yo's
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great layette Diane, lovely work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hope this solves the problem. Norma may have posted again after P.79 but I believe that is what I printed and worked from
> 
> Also, want to say that the border was no problem. It just required moving the marker in the opposite direction at the beginning. My only issue is not having the beads for the last row and having time to go find some.


it is if you don't have the right chart!!   which I did not have.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

maceace said:


> Oops! My fault! That's what happens when you have 2 files and forget to delete one!
> 
> Here's the updated pdf.
> 
> DIANE


Thank you, Diane. No worries!

You will get this, Julie!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> Oops! My fault! That's what happens when you have 2 files and forget to delete one!
> 
> Here's the updated pdf.
> 
> DIANE


Thanx Diane Nice to have it done so neatly and together


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya,
> I think this is the link.
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/small-shawl-lovers/1153365/8926-8950#8950
> 
> Sue


Thanx Sue. It really is an exploration to be done over time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


What nice work Diane. Beautiful gift.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


They are all beautiful , lovely colour combination . 
Sonja


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you. That is a nice site. I bookmarked it.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Diane, love your baby blanket, sweater and accessories. They look lovely. Well done.

Thank you, Bev. I really enjoyed making it and watching the pattern grow.

DIANE


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


Diane - those are all lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the complements - I don't want to leave anyone out. I haven't figured out how to reply to each individually yet.

DIANE


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> If there was one request that could be fulfilled by Admin - it would be to be able to delete a portion or all of one of  our own posts.


I completely agree with that, Jan!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Diane, that Bavarian crochet stitch is so pretty. Lovely colors and the little stuffed animals are so cute as well. 

Glad all now have the corrected version of Norma's Madryn. ! I am just on chart 3 first time and on row 17.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Great work.


MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


Beautiful work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Admin has moved this thread from the KAL, etc. section - would assume because of the title.

I thought that some of you might like to know that Dee O'Keefe has a "buy one get one free" sale on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Admin has moved this thread from the KAL, etc. section - would assume because of the title.
> 
> I thought that some of you might like to know that Dee O'Keefe has a "buy one get one free" sale on.


Where are we to be found, Jane?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where are we to be found, Jane?


It is now in "Links and Resources."


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all! I finally made it to current after speeding through the last 25 pages or so. 
Jane, congratulations on your sons acceptance to college he wants. How did he do with the French oration? And glad to hear Tango is all better. 

Ronie, I know you were under the weather, hope you are feeling all better now. 

Tanya, love your stitch markers. I think that is an excellent idea to make some and sell. You just need some bigger jump rings and probably earring wires to hang the beads on the rings. I have plain stitch markers from KnitPicks that are like jump rings, but you might find them cheaper through one of the bead suppliers. 

Happy belated birthday and anniversary to Ros and Sue (I think that's right) 

Sonja, your son and you will be in my prayers. 

Ok, that's all I can remember. See you


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


Looking really good.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


Wow - that is gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...
> Jane, congratulations on your sons acceptance to college he wants. How did he do with the French oration? And glad to hear Tango is all better. ...


Thank you, Chris 
He placed first in the regionals but the provincials will be held this weekend coming.
You know that you earned a free pattern from DogYarns?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Looking really good.


Have you re-started?
I have been working on a version that includes all of the numbers involved for those first 8 repeats. I am doing rep 3 right now but I know what the numbers should be if you are ready to move on.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much Diane, I downloaded it for future reference.



maceace said:


> Sue, here is the pdf that I made of the Madryn Shawl. It should have all the updated charts.
> 
> DIANE


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you re-started?
> I have been working on a version that includes all of the numbers involved for those first 8 repeats. I am doing rep 3 right now but I know what the numbers should be if you are ready to move on.


Jane, I am just going to restart. I would really appreciate having the counts. Thank you so much.

I will be like Julie - probably restart goodness knows how many times, but I do intend to do this shawl.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

We drove to Ottawa today for hubby's three hour pre-op. The longest time was spent waiting for an hour for a blood test. go figure.

On the way down it was pouring. Over the day we got almost an inch of rain. On the Queensway (Main thoroughfare through Ottawa) it was like driving through pea soup. It was pouring and passing vehicles would just shower you with water, we were pretty much bumper to bumper. Most of the time I had to really look to see if I was in my own lane. I finally gave up and got off far before our exit. We had more than enough time to take A slower route. It was much better coming back through Ottawa on the Queensway.

Unless dear hubby is bumped, his surgery will be next Wednesday.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the opening with the bavarian crochet. I did take a tutorial on it, but certainly haven't made anything large with it. Would be a good stash buster for using up leftover yarns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Jane, I am just going to restart. I would really appreciate having the counts.


I just PMed you.
The doc that I uploaded to LP shows the # of stitches for the first repeat. For subsequent rows, add 6. I will update that doc tomorrow - which will get you through the increase section, anyway. I haven't looked really closely at the next one yet.
The stitch count increases by 6 for each repeat:
# of stitches after each repeat: #1 = 22, #2 = 28, #3 = 34, #4 = 40, #5 = 46, #6 = 52, #7 = 58, #8 = 64


> ...probably restart goodness knows how many times, but I do intend to do this shawl.


You will be fine - it is not really difficult to this point. I do like the construction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ...Unless dear hubby is bumped, his surgery will be next Wednesday.


Sending my best healing energy your/his way.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You will be fine - it is not really difficult to this point. I do like the construction.


Thanks so much Jane, I appreciate the effort you have put into this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Grannypeg, our Jane is a keeper.  I will be praying for your DH and his operation next Weds.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Prayers and healing energy to all who need it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks so much Jane, I appreciate the effort you have put into this.


No problem. 
I might not have started it if you hadn't wanted to do it but I am really glad now that I am doing it. I am really looking forward to getting to the next section. Thank you.
You know that I was only teasing about the evil temptress thing. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Grannypeg, our Jane is a keeper. ...


Thanks, Bev


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Jane, I am just going to restart. I would really appreciate having the counts. Thank you so much.
> 
> I will be like Julie - probably restart goodness knows how many times, but I do intend to do this shawl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Admin has moved this thread from the KAL, etc. section - would assume because of the title.
> 
> I thought that some of you might like to know that Dee O'Keefe has a "buy one get one free" sale on.


I think you might be right, Jane. With the title being written just enough different than we usually do, they might have thought it was something different. I did ask them to change it this morning. Oh well, we know where we are at. 

That sale of Dee's sounds dangerous.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> Thank you everyone for the complements - I don't want to leave anyone out. I haven't figured out how to reply to each individually yet.
> 
> DIANE


Its almost better to reply to us all in one post than several LOL it is easier and helps keep the page count down.. 

Thanks Chris.. I wish I could say I am all better.. but it has only been a week.. and a cold like this is just starting to break up a bit.. the meds will keep me working.. and the sleepy time tea will help me sleep.. its just a waiting game.. I do believe it is getting better though 

I frogged the slippers I got started.. they looked like they would be too big.. I am liking the new start much better.. I tried magic loop didn't like it.. two needles at once and didn't like it.. a 9" needles and didn't like it.. I like my DPN's the best.. they are the least fiddly for me.. I am so glad I learned to use them before I read all the comments on how hard they are to use..  there is just something about the cables on the circulars that rub me the wrong way.. I'm good with some knitting in the round with long cables.. but not everything.. I am sure it is like most things.. practice will improve my skills with them.. I have so little patients right now.. I am just happy to be knitting at all .. I have my Madryn blocked and drying.. I will steam it tonight or tomorrow.. I really like the way it turned out..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Its almost better to reply to us all in one post than several LOL it is easier and helps keep the page count down..
> 
> Thanks Chris.. I wish I could say I am all better.. but it has only been a week.. and a cold like this is just starting to break up a bit.. the meds will keep me working.. and the sleepy time tea will help me sleep.. its just a waiting game.. I do believe it is getting better though
> 
> I frogged the slippers I got started.. they looked like they would be too big.. I am liking the new start much better.. I tried magic loop didn't like it.. two needles at once and didn't like it.. a 9" needles and didn't like it.. I like my DPN's the best.. they are the least fiddly for me.. I am so glad I learned to use them before I read all the comments on how hard they are to use..  there is just something about the cables on the circulars that rub me the wrong way.. I'm good with some knitting in the round with long cables.. but not everything.. I am sure it is like most things.. practice will improve my skills with them.. I have so little patients right now.. I am just happy to be knitting at all .. I have my Madryn blocked and drying.. I will steam it tonight or tomorrow.. I really like the way it turned out..


I hope you get better soon, Ronie. Looking forward to seeing your Madryn. I've just started the 3rd repeat of chart 4. Slowly getting it done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Pam... your's is going to be a big one!! mine is large.. I took measurements but forgot them already..LOL if my mats were larger I could of stretched it out more.. it is a nice size so it is all good


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking forward to your Madryn, Ronie. 

I am like you. I like the DP needles the best. I have tried magic loop. I have never done two circulars. Just seemed to fussy to me. Sorry to hear that your cold is still hanging on. It seems to me the last few years there have been more cold and flu that last weeks instead of days.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Grannypeg, our Jane is a keeper.  I will be praying for your DH and his operation next Weds.


Yes, for sure on both counts.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you get better soon, Ronie. Looking forward to seeing your Madryn. I've just started the 3rd repeat of chart 4. Slowly getting it done.


I am glad to hear that your cold is starting to break up, Ronie. I can't wait to see your Madryn!

Miss Pam, we must be at about the same place on ours. I am on the purl back row #8, chart 4, 3rd repeat. :thumbup:

Yes, Bev, our Jane is a keeper!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking forward to your Madryn, Ronie.
> 
> I am like you. I like the DP needles the best. I have tried magic loop. I have never done two circulars. Just seemed to fussy to me. Sorry to hear that your cold is still hanging on. It seems to me the last few years there have been more cold and flu that last weeks instead of days.


That makes me chuckle, Bev. I learned how to knit socks on two circulars and dp needles seem really fiddly to me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yes, for sure on both counts.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Miss Pam, we must be at about the same place on ours. I am on the purl back row #8, chart 4, 3rd repeat. :thumbup:


And I'm on the purl back row #6 of yhe 3rd repeat right now, so yes we are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks Pam... your's is going to be a big one!! mine is large. I took measurements but forgot them already..LOL if my mats were larger I could of stretched it out more.. it is a nice size so it is all good


I'm using lace weight yarn and size US 3 needles so maybe not too big. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sending my best healing energy your/his way.


Granny peg I too will be thinking of you and your husbands surgery . I hope he's operation doesn't get bumped and that he recovers quickly so that you can both enjoy your anniversary 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That makes me chuckle, Bev. I learned how to knit socks on two circulars and dp needles seem really fiddly to me.


 I ve just learned to use them both this past christmas and I too prefer the circular needles and magic loop , I was too clumsy with DPNs and got ladders in my work 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ve just learned to use them both this past christmas and I too prefer the circular needles and magic loop , I was too clumsy with DPNs and got ladders in my work
> Sonja


I am old fashioned I prefer my straights much of the time, and back when I learned socks, dpn's were the only option. I have yet to find circulars I am truly happy with, one set of interchangeables tend to undo unless one remembers to tighten them constantly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am old fashioned I prefer my straights much of the time, and back when I learned socks, dpn's were the only option. I have yet to find circulars I am truly happy with, one set of interchangeables tend to undo unless one remembers to tighten them constantly.


I have only got some bamboo ones and just broke one size so I'm trying to save up to buy some metal ones . There are an awful lot of different ones out there . There should be somewhere were you can try them out to see which ones you like 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Grannypeg, our Jane is a keeper.  I will be praying for your DH and his operation next Weds.


Seconded from Wales :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... With the title being written just enough different ...


I think if Lace Party was written at the beginning instead of the end, it would do the trick.


> That sale of Dee's sounds dangerous.


Not as dangerous for me as it might have been since I already have most of them, anyway. I bought Alexandra & Wilshire.

The only ones that I don't have now are Mitali & Jimi & I am not sure that I want to do them - yet.
Dee was kicking around the idea of doing an MKAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Its almost better to reply to us all in one post than several LOL it is easier and helps keep the page count down..


I agree. Also, if you are dealing with a sad issue, you don't want to keep saying it over & over - that will surely bring you down.


> I do believe it is getting better though


Glad to hear.


> I like my DPN's the best.. they are the least fiddly for me.. I am so glad I learned to use them before I read all the comments on how hard they are to use...


They get a bad rap, I think - although I don't use them as frequently these days. I do 2 socks at a time on a log circ - which the DPNs can't handle. No, I take that back. I read an article about doing 2 at a time with one inside the other. I haven't tried it because I just know that I have the two of them knit together.
That reminds me of a pic someone posted of a sock that she knit with two heels in it - wish that I had bookmarked it.


> I have my Madryn blocked and drying...


Looking forward to seeing it. 
I never managed to get mine CO - I have the yarn sitting there next to me but then I got lured into starting the Latis. ;-)
Some fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I have tried magic loop...


I have used a long cable for years & just hauled out the excess to make the cable "shorter". I don't know if that is magic loop or not - doesn't seem very magic. I have never bothered to check on it since I haven't needed to.
I tried doing socks on two circs a couple of times - found it a bit fiddly, although I didn't do enough to really become familiar with it. Somehow I would end up with both socks on the one cable so I just stuck with that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Yes, Bev, our Jane is a keeper!


Oh, my - you're going to give me a swelled head. ;-)
Thank you, Toni, & you, too, jangmb.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... I'm trying to save up to buy some metal ones . There are an awful lot of different ones out there ....


For lace knitting, I would highly recommend the Chiaogoo Red Lace ones (small). I got my set at a very good price (through eBay) but I have added cables & extra tips to accommodate my addiction. These are a joy to knit with.
http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-TWIST-5-Inch-Red-Lace-Small-US-2--US-8-Interchangeable-Knitting-Set_p_105.html

Goodness, the swallows are making some racket out on my terrace!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> For lace knitting, I would highly recommend the Chiaogoo Red Lace ones (small). I got my set at a very good price (through eBay) but I have added cables & extra tips to accommodate my addiction. These are a joy to knit with.
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-TWIST-5-Inch-Red-Lace-Small-US-2--US-8-Interchangeable-Knitting-Set_p_105.html
> 
> Goodness, the swallows are making some racket out on my terrace!


So I f I bought a small set of these I could then add too them as need be and can you add different tips to them ? 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So I f I bought a small set of these I could then add too them as need be and can you add different tips to them ?


The word small refers to size of the screw connector.
The link that I posted in the other message shows a set with needles sizes up to size 5mm. This was plenty for my needs. I have tons of other needles in larger sizes but most of my knitting is in lighter weights these days. I have to say, though, if I decide to knit something heavier, I really miss the weight & feel of these needles.
This one has larger diameter needles as well - which seems to be a mix of small & large connectors if I am reading it correctly. I imagine that the larger diameter needles require a larger screw:
http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-TWIST-4-Inch-RED-Lace-Complete-US-2--US-15-Interchangeable-Knitting-Set_p_181.html

You can also buy tips & cables separately but you have to remember to get the ones with the same size connector.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was mistaken about the swallows making a racket on the terrace - they were upstairs. Must have flown in when I went out to hang the clothes on the line.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, did your swallows fly out again?? I have the Red Lace Chiaogoo needles also. I love them. They have the small set-like the ones you have-size 2-8 needles and a larger set-that has the larger size needles-9-15. I bought the combo set-size 2-15. Chiaogoo also has a bamboo spin set which in interchangeable with the Red Lace set. I have added cables and needles from the bamboo set to mine-you know, because of all the WIP's setting around.  I have found that I much prefer the cables from the Red Lace set versus the Bamboo Spin. They really don't spin very well and the cables hold the curl of being wound up more than the Red Lace cables. The set I purchased has the 5" needle tips which gives me a bit more to hold onto.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That makes me chuckle, Bev. I learned how to knit socks on two circulars and dp needles seem really fiddly to me.


I agree with you Pam. Learned with DPNs and 2 circ's as I like to experiment. Then there was just 1 circ. Magic loop is so easy and you don't have the needles falling out. DPNs seem so fiddly to me. Even doing hats I still use the circ all the way up to the crown most of the time. But we are all wired differently.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,for me it seems to be what I have learned first. I learned on the DP needles and started to learn the magic loop. My first project with the magic loop was socks. I still have the first sock on the magic loop that I was working on when DFL started her lace workshop. They are still there on the loop waiting to be picked up and finished. Meanwhile I have flown and broadened my knitting skills thanks to DFL and the Lace Party. Maybe I will pick up those socks again when Jane does her WIP week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have used a long cable for years & just hauled out the excess to make the cable "shorter". I don't know if that is magic loop or not - doesn't seem very magic. I have never bothered to check on it since I haven't needed to.
> I tried doing socks on two circs a couple of times - found it a bit fiddly, although I didn't do enough to really become familiar with it. Somehow I would end up with both socks on the one cable so I just stuck with that.


Me, too. I did 'magic loop' before knowing it was a special thing. It just felt natural to do. Actually also do a style called 'traveling loop' which sometimes works better. With 2 circs on socks I often wound up with both socks on the same needle. Some people use 2 different color needles or paint nail polish on one to avoid confusion. When I joined KP there seemed to be non-stop discussions on what needles to use and how to use them. So lots of opinions in the KP files.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya,for me it seems to be what I have learned first. I learned on the DP needles and started to learn the magic loop. My first project with the magic loop was socks. I still have the first sock on the magic loop that I was working on when DFL started her lace workshop. They are still there on the loop waiting to be picked up and finished. Meanwhile I have flown and broadened my knitting skills thanks to DFL and the Lace Party. Maybe I will pick up those socks again when Jane does her WIP week.


sounds like a good idea. am still looking for what to work on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have only got some bamboo ones and just broke one size so I'm trying to save up to buy some metal ones . There are an awful lot of different ones out there . There should be somewhere were you can try them out to see which ones you like
> Sonja


That would be so good, if only one could! they are pricey to make mistakes with- I've not yet done anything with my Chiao Goo set- last time I could have used them I actually forgot I had them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have only got some bamboo ones and just broke one size so I'm trying to save up to buy some metal ones . There are an awful lot of different ones out there . There should be somewhere were you can try them out to see which ones you like
> Sonja


If you buy needles can you return them? I would do that. Otherwise I would try buying single ones to try out. If you like one, then consider buying the set. Also, go back in to the files and read what people say about different needles. That is always a big topic.

For myself, I prefer metal needles to bamboo unless the yarn is very slick and thin. I am using Addi Lace and Knit Pick interchangeables but also have some very cheap chinese circs that pinch hit for extras when needed. Not as nice but they work. Also a variety of fixed circs, especially in the smaller sizes, mainly for socks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, did your swallows fly out again??


Yes - but one just came in through the kitchen door. That is strange. I have a feeling that one went out through there before I managed to get the back door open. I only saw one go out. Perhaps it was trying to find a short cut through the house to the garage where the nest is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I've not yet done anything with my Chiao Goo set- last time I could have used them I actually forgot I had them!


I am sure that once you use them, you won't forget them again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - but one just came in through the kitchen door. That is strange. I have a feeling that one went out through there before I managed to get the back door open. I only saw one go out. Perhaps it was trying to find a short cut through the house to the garage where the nest is.


Our swallows always headed for the eaves of the house- not sure you would want their nest inside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that once you use them, you won't forget them again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...not sure you would want their nest inside!


Certainly not in the house. 
There are several nests in the garage - they've been nesting there long before we arrived.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The word small refers to size of the screw connector.
> The link that I posted in the other message shows a set with needles sizes up to size 5mm. This was plenty for my needs. I have tons of other needles in larger sizes but most of my knitting is in lighter weights these days. I have to say, though, if I decide to knit something heavier, I really miss the weight & feel of these needles.
> This one has larger diameter needles as well - which seems to be a mix of small & large connectors if I am reading it correctly. I imagine that the larger diameter needles require a larger screw:
> http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-TWIST-4-Inch-RED-Lace-Complete-US-2--US-15-Interchangeable-Knitting-Set_p_181.html
> ...


My Addi Lace tip set goes from size 4 -11 or 13 with the same size connector. I bought them from LoveKnitting in the UK. Found the set did not have #5 but did have a 10.75 which I had never seen before. They said it was a popular size in the UK where #5 was not. Don't really believe that but the set was a great buy at 50%. Still need to buy #5 tips for the set.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So I f I bought a small set of these I could then add too them as need be and can you add different tips to them ?
> Sonja


Most of the needle companies sell single cords and tips so you can build a set slowly. Knit Picks sells sample kits with 1 each of their 3 types of needles in 1 size. This is one way to try their needle tips in different materials as well as their interchangeable feature.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

okay, I became lost....was watching the Lace Party April 15th and did not see this one...it was under Links and Resources...

Sure someone has already "hashed" it out and I missed the discussion.

Can someone direct me to "Dee's Sale"?

Take care...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's the link to it

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe



dragonflylace said:


> okay, I became lost....was watching the Lace Party April 15th and did not see this one...it was under Links and Resources...
> 
> Sure someone has already "hashed" it out and I missed the discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-rippling-blocks

This is almost to c2c stitch and it in ripple.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Sue...now I feel a little more up to date...but now I have to decide which ones to purchase. I like Kimani because it is Faroese Style...this type of shawl fits so well over the shoulders...but I also love crescent shawl ??? Holbrook, Catoctin, Mayapple, oh my!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Knit Picks sells sample kits with 1 each of their 3 types of needles in 1 size. ..


I tried that & bought some extras before I bought the Chiaogoos. I like them but not as much the latter. I have Addis, too, but prefer those other two.
Gives more more needles for all of my WIPs, though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

As one of her test knitters, I am obviously biased. I love them all. She should be having a new design published very shortly.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Sue...now I feel a little more up to date...but now I have to decide which ones to purchase. I like Kimani because it is Faroese Style...this type of shawl fits so well over the shoulders...but I also love crescent shawl ??? Holbrook, Catoctin, Mayapple, oh my!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Can someone direct me to "Dee's Sale"?


Sue gave the link but just a tip:
the reduction is applied automatically - with no code - so use the "add to cart" option to add two patterns. The discount will appear in your totals. Don't proceed with payment unless you see that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vintage-rippling-blocks
> This is almost to c2c stitch and it in ripple.


I downloaded this the other day - so pretty especially with those contrasting colours.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They get a bad rap, I think - although I don't use them as frequently these days. I do 2 socks at a time on a log circ - which the DPNs can't handle. No, I take that back. I read an article about doing 2 at a time with one inside the other. I haven't tried it because I just know that I have the two of them knit together.
> That reminds me of a pic someone posted of a sock that she knit with two heels in it - wish that I had bookmarked it.


I remember that two heeled sock, funny.

I use DPN's for socks, and yes find them fiddly for the first few rows. Once I get past that then they are fine. The last socks I made I did them both at the same time from the same ball. I had two sets of needles so had nine to work with (four for each sock, one to knit with). Someday I will try magic loop if for no other reason than to learn something new.

Thanks for the notice on Dee's sale.

Glad to hear you are getting better Ronie.

We will have quite the parade of Madryns soon. I better get casting on. 

Hope all have a good day.

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...but now I have to decide which ones to purchase. ...


I think that my favourite is the Catoctin - perhaps because it was the first time that I had done a knitted on border.
My favourite in lace weight is Edwina because it was my first lace weight & I am always amazed that I actually knit it but I really like the lace motifs in Elizabeth.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay...chose 4 shawls....what am I thinking...

Mayapple
Glenapple
Catoctin
Kimani

I know Sue has done all of these, but who else has?

I think I am going to start with Kimani the Faroese style, but also love the Catoctin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly not in the house.
> There are several nests in the garage - they've been nesting there long before we arrived.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay...chose 4 shawls....what am I thinking...


No sure but we think along the same lines. ;-)


> I know Sue has done all of these, but who else has?
> ...


I have done them all but the Glenallen - although I have the pattern. Kimani is designed for sport weight, so knits up quickly. I did it in 6 days watching hockey & curling during the last Winter Olympics - not counting other projects.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Needles are so personal as to which ones we like, but isn't it wonderful that we have so many choices.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Needles are so personal as to which ones we like, but isn't it wonderful that we have so many choices.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that Catoctin was when you and I first bonded because we used the same yarn and colour for it.

I have a special fondness with Elizabeth, like you with Edwin, as it was my first real laceweight.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I think that my favourite is the Catoctin - perhaps because it was the first time that I had done a knitted on border.
> My favourite in lace weight is Edwina because it was my first lace weight & I am always amazed that I actually knit it but I really like the lace motifs in Elizabeth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have several of Dee's patterns that were free on KP but still haven't done any of them. Maybe should pick out one to do-when my Adult Miter Square Sweater if completed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm using lace weight yarn and size US 3 needles so maybe not too big. Will be interesting to see.


It will be interesting. I am using size US 6 with lace weight with a 24" circular cable. There is still room to work and I am hoping to be able to finish it off on there without changing to a longer cable.



jscaplen said:


> I think if Lace Party was written at the beginning instead of the end, it would do the trick.


Admin just pm'd me, asking for the link and title. We will see what happens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated 
Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern &#128515;
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated
> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern 😃
> Sonja


It is beautiful, Sonja!!! I love how soft it looks. I hope you are enjoying making it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is beautiful, Sonja!!! I love how soft it looks. I hope you are enjoying making it.


Thank you I'm just doing little bits at a time because I'm keeping it for WIP week with Jane (think I got the name right ) 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm just doing little bits at a time because I'm keeping it for WIP week with Jane (think I got the name right )
> Sonja


LOL!!! That's great! You must have the patience of a saint. I don't think that I could wait that long to work on it. (Yes, you got her name right.  )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have only got some bamboo ones and just broke one size so I'm trying to save up to buy some metal ones . There are an awful lot of different ones out there . There should be somewhere were you can try them out to see which ones you like
> Sonja


several of the Company's that make needles have 'Try Me' sets! that is how I knew the Nova's were not for me.. the light bounces off of them and I get blinded.. I wish that Knit Picks made a colored metal that wasn't so shinny.. then I would get that set.. I found the Sunstruck was just perfect for me.. I have that set.. and I have a full set of Stitchberry's I don't care for the cable on the Stitchberry's but the needles are fine.. so I use them often... I also have the full set of Stitchberry's DPN's I like them a lot.. I wish they were a tad longer.. some day I'll invest in longer ones.. 

I have both Knit Picks and Knitters Pride 'Try Me' sets.. I am pretty sure there are more out there to be bought... I stopped when I found the needles I like.. 

Thanks all for the comments on my cold.. your so right they do seem to hang on much longer than they should.. I had always heard a cold is 3 days coming.. 3 days here and 3 days going.. I sure hope that is true this time.. I'd be surprised though.. I quit smoking several years back and this is the first one I have gotten since.. I have had a few sniffles here and there that only would last a day or two but nothing like this.. its all Karma you know.. I start a new job and then get sick..LOL I'll be great by the weekend I am sure..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My Addi Lace tip set goes from size 4 -11 or 13 with the same size connector. I bought them from LoveKnitting in the UK. Found the set did not have #5 but did have a 10.75 which I had never seen before. They said it was a popular size in the UK where #5 was not. Don't really believe that but the set was a great buy at 50%. Still need to buy #5 tips for the set.


isn't that something.. I got the Sunstruck and I have a odd size.. I don't know what size it is.. maybe it is the 10.75 but I am missing my size 8  I bought them so long ago and didn't need the size 8 for anything.. then I picked them up and they all fell out.. so when trying to find the right sizes to put them all back in their pouch I realized the problem.. If I really really need a size 8 I'll buy one.. I have other sets that I use when I am swatching.. so far I still don't need that size..LOL

I love the full Chaigoo (sp) set.. a bit spendy for me.. I'd have to save up.. right now I am saving for a full set of nice 'Hooks' I have the full set of Boye.. now I want comfort grips and a nice case.. What I'd really like is my Mothers set but I am sure they have been sold or donated to someone else..

Thanks for the link Vintage Crochet.. I'll check it out and put it in my fav's  it sure is pretty..

Well if I am going to get some steaming done before work I had better get going.. have a great day everyone... 
Jane I hope the Swallows find their nest and leave your house.. they sure are a messy bird.. we use to shoo them away from the house.. my neighbor who would spend half the year in Berkeley Ca would pay the kids to hose down the nest they would start in the eves.. I always thought that was cruel but then it was better than replacing the siding and it was done before eggs were laid.. so not a cruel as it could of been.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a nice pattern. mine is on hold now for a few days whilst I work on some MKAL clues.

Sue.


Grannypeg said:


> Jane, I am just going to restart. I would really appreciate having the counts. Thank you so much.
> 
> I will be like Julie - probably restart goodness knows how many times, but I do intend to do this shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . ...


Coming along grand, Sonya!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning Nice talk about needles. I love my knit picks sets - they have very nice points. some have trouble of them coming apart, if I don't get the screw key to tighten them, I need to remember to tighten. Finally I go find the key and tighten them I enjoy knitting with my Knit Picks far more than my Addi clicks. I have a pair of straight ChiaGoos. I really do like them. I will probably keep my eyes open for a set of their lace interchangeables.

Good to hear your cold is slowly going, Ronie.....I think it headed my way. Gargling with salt water to keep it from escalating.

Today is the big spi8nning day for you, isn't it Toni? We are waiting to hear how it goes.

Your start looks great, Sonja. Wonderful color. It is always amazing how the pattern blossoms when you block you finished piece.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...WIP week with Jane (think I got the name right )


Yes, 'tis I


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay...chose 4 shawls....what am I thinking...


LOL , my sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...its all Karma you know.. I start a new job and then get sick...


No coincidence - you are being exposed to the public who are carrying all kind of germs.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I'm just doing little bits at a time because I'm keeping it for WIP week with Jane (think I got the name right )
> Sonja


Thank you for my laugh of the day. Holding back so you can have a WIP to work on with Jane.  I can barely remember when I only worked on one thing at a time. Was that only 4 years ago?!!LOL It is amazing how many I have to choose from for Jane's week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Today is the big spi8nning day for you, isn't it Toni? We are waiting to hear how it goes...


Oh, right! Yes, we want to know!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated
> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern 😃
> Sonja


A stunning start :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ve just learned to use them both this past christmas and I too prefer the circular needles and magic loop , I was too clumsy with DPNs and got ladders in my work
> Sonja


I don't do magic loop, but I know a lot of people who do and find it really easy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not as dangerous for me as it might have been since I already have most of them, anyway. I bought Alexandra & Wilshire.
> 
> The only ones that I don't have now are Mitali & Jimi & I am not sure that I want to do them - yet.
> Dee was kicking around the idea of doing an MKAL.


That would be fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No coincidence - you are being exposed to the public who are carrying all kind of germs.


well that is true!! but mostly it is my husbands fault. he works in the only major company around.. so everyone has a family member who works there and if there is a virus going around then they all get it.. then school age kids get sick in school and give it to the parents and it just keeps going around and around.. one year I told my husband if he brought home another cold or flu that he would have to find someones else's couch to sleep on until it was all over..LOL it seemed that everyone was sick for at least 6 months that year.. it is a common problem in small towns.. and in a company like that where production is their livelihood then calling in sick is not an option.. We are mostly lucky and don't catch anything anymore.. the odds were against me.. then starting a new job with all those germs flying around was just a open opportunity.. LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have used a long cable for years & just hauled out the excess to make the cable "shorter". I don't know if that is magic loop or not - doesn't seem very magic. I have never bothered to check on it since I haven't needed to.
> I tried doing socks on two circs a couple of times - found it a bit fiddly, although I didn't do enough to really become familiar with it. Somehow I would end up with both socks on the one cable so I just stuck with that.


I do two socks at a time on two circs and find it works well for me. It can be a bit fiddly at times, but I've just gotten used to that, I guess.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Toni.. as your learning your spinning today you will feel all our thoughts of 'good wishes' with you!! I am sure you will have a blast!! we look forward to hearing all about it too!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

hopefully they don't make a mess on your clothes. I would love to hang my clothes outside but our covenants say we can't. Don't know that anyone would know now that we have been in the house nearly 27 years and our trees are pretty tall.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was mistaken about the swallows making a racket on the terrace - they were upstairs. Must have flown in when I went out to hang the clothes on the line.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I agree with you Pam. Learned with DPNs and 2 circ's as I like to experiment. Then there was just 1 circ. Magic loop is so easy and you don't have the needles falling out. DPNs seem so fiddly to me. Even doing hats I still use the circ all the way up to the crown most of the time. But we are all wired differently.


That's how I do hats, too. And, yes, we are all wired differently and it's a good thing! Would be pretty boring if we all thought the same.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sounds like a good idea. am still looking for what to work on.


I have several things I can work on, including a pair of socks for my DS.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

WIP Week with Jane sounds quite catchy.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yes, 'tis I


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that my favourite is the Catoctin - perhaps because it was the first time that I had done a knitted on border.
> My favourite in lace weight is Edwina because it was my first lace weight & I am always amazed that I actually knit it but I really like the lace motifs in Elizabeth.


Edwina was my first in lace weight, too. I have all of her patterns and plan to get every one of them knitted up. Just need to find the time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay...chose 4 shawls....what am I thinking...
> 
> Mayapple
> Glenapple
> ...


Of those four, I've done Kimani. I think I've done about nine total of Dee's shawls. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have quite a few too, but I think I have to work on Montego first, since Jane and I started that with great expectations last year and neither of us have finished it.
Sue



jangmb said:


> Thank you for my laugh of the day. Holding back so you can have a WIP to work on with Jane.  I can barely remember when I only worked on one thing at a time. Was that only 4 years ago?!!LOL It is amazing how many I have to choose from for Jane's week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Toni - Your Madryn will definitely be more open. I switched to 32" needles at some point. I went with the smaller size needles because I wanted it to have a denser fabric. We'll see what it looks like when it's blocked!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated
> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern 😃
> Sonja


It's lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No coincidence - you are being exposed to the public who are carrying all kind of germs.


That's exactly right and there seem to be some nasty cold germs out there this year!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> hopefully they don't make a mess on your clothes. I would love to hang my clothes outside but our covenants say we can't. Don't know that anyone would know now that we have been in the house nearly 27 years and our trees are pretty tall.
> Sue


I would love to hang my clothes outside, too, but we live just off the freeway and get too much "freeway dirt" for me to want to do that. Darn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> WIP Week with Jane sounds quite catchy.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely start on your shawl Sonja. Nice color.

Enjoy your spinning Toni. Looking forward to a report from you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern


Sonya, it is looking good. Love your yarn. 

Would love to hear how your spinning went, Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I would love to hang my clothes outside but our covenants say we can't.


I recall you saying that before but I find it so odd. You have lots of space... & I can think of things much worse than seeing clothes on a line. It is a nice sight, really.

The clothesline is a good way away from the garage. The roof of the car was in a real state one year, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everybody . It's a nice easy pattern and I'm enjoying knitting it 

Sue I've just brought my washing in off the line as we have had a beautiful day here . It's the best way to dry clothes 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Today is the big spi8nning day for you, isn't it Toni? We are waiting to hear how it goes.
> 
> 
> > It was supposed to be. She called, feeling so bad, that she had to change to next Tuesday because of a doctor's appointment.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie.Sounds wonderful! I will look forwatd to your photos next week :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Toni - Your Madryn will definitely be more open. I switched to 32" needles at some point. I went with the smaller size needles because I wanted it to have a denser fabric. We'll see what it looks like when it's blocked!


I just did my purl back row. I'm thinking that it won't be too long before I am switching to 32" also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


I can see the bumps of those little beauties! They make a very nice little accent for that pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


That's looking good, Jane, and I like where you've put your beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie.Sounds wonderful! I will look forwatd to your photos next week :thumbup:


We have to wait until next week?!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just did my purl back row. I'm thinking that it won't be too long before I am switching to 32" also.


When I pick it back up later today, I'll be starting row 7 of chart 4. It's coming along!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I can see the bumps of those little beauties! They make a very nice little accent for that pattern. :thumbup:


I think that the weight will be nice there as well.
Funny - this yarn seems quite thin but I couldn't put the 8/0 beads on it with my hook - had to go with 6/0.
I frequently use these beads on fingering weight & would call this yarn a light fingering weight. It seems to have no compression - & not much stretch but I like how it looks - nice for spring & summer, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Jane, and I like where you've put your beads.


Thanks, Pam


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


I really like your start, Jane. That pattern looks like one to be an all purpose/multi purpose shawl. That pattern may have to be added to my pattern stash also


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> It was supposed to be. She called, feeling so bad, that she had to change to next Tuesday because of a doctor's appointment.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support! I will try to remember to grab my camera.  She already told me to bring a notebook - cleaning fleece, dying, and spinning. Oh my!


Toni, wish I could be there with you......I will keep pipe dreaming..... maybe I should look into buying some KoolAde packets so I could attempt an easy try at dyeing this summer of that LionBrand 1878 cones that I have. :XD: :XD:

Speaking of socks, I am working on TAAT pattern from Knit Purl Hunter. It's a really nice pattern and it's free. Toe up too so this is 2 firsts for me. I start them on DPNs and after the toe is up to full width started on the 40" circular.

Jane, yes, I saw that I won a pattern. I got one of her snowflake patterns. If I win anything else I will get another one I think. 
I have worked 3 rows last night of the new clue for Spring Fling. I am loving this, thanks Jane for twisting my arm. LOL

And as for the Seabird, only have 3 rows of garter stitch worked as I really wanted to spend time getting my socks caught up to be current. 
Knit Purl Hunter has these free MKALs every 3 months and they usually use Skacel yarns. Then you can submit your completed pattern to Skacel, even if you use a different yarn you can submit, and they give away a set of ADDI clicks.

OK, have to get back to work. 
ps - my house is never going to get cleaned ever again at the rate I am going....... 
:mrgreen:

ps - I think I may get the Mayapple and the Kimani shawls.......


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good, Jane. 

Sorry you have to wait, Toni, but just till next Tues. 

Chris, you and your house work sound like me and my housework. I have to make myself do something before I sit down to knit.  It's the only way I get anything done.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, yes, I saw that I won a pattern. I got one of her snowflake patterns...


Auhm.... I got the snowflake ebook - I saw that it was the same price as some of her single patterns & figured that if she didn't want it to be included, the code wouldn't work.


> I have worked 3 rows last night of the new clue for Spring Fling.


I manged two - large size. Hope to do two tonight I haven't yet completed Foolish Heart #3. I want to have that done before tomorrow's clue - not much left, though. Also, I haven't touched Affinity in a few days. My last knitting session on that was spent winding a ball of yarn. I'd like to do a little on that as well.


> I am loving this, thanks Jane for twisting my arm. LOL


I'm sure your arm is now hanging at a funny angle for all the twisting that it took. ;-)
If it's free, might as well pick it up even if you can't knit it then but it is so much fun to knit along.


> And as for the Seabird, only have 3 rows of garter stitch worked ...


The next clue comes out tomorrow but no pressure - you have a month to work on it.


> Knit Purl Hunter has these free MKALs every 3 months ...they give away a set of ADDI clicks.


Must investigate...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Looks good, Jane.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm - I already answered this but I must not have sent it...


jangmb said:


> I really like your start, Jane.


Thank you 


> That pattern looks like one to be an all purpose/multi purpose shawl.


I agree. Just changing the weight of the yarn will give you a bigger size but it looks like it can be easily adjusted by doing more increase sections.
It is also an interesting construction - nice change of pace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know. I grew up with the washing hung outside. It smells so nice and fresh when dried outside. You certainly would have thought hanging clothes outside would have been touted as the eco friendly thing to do, but not so.
Sue


Swedenme said:


> Thank you everybody . It's a nice easy pattern and I'm enjoying knitting it
> 
> Sue I've just brought my washing in off the line as we have had a beautiful day here . It's the best way to dry clothes
> Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a nice pattern. You probably could spice it up a little too with the odd eyelet rows. Mine is going to be a little wider as I misread the instructions and did extra increases

Sue


jangmb said:


> I really like your start, Jane. That pattern looks like one to be an all purpose/multi purpose shawl. That pattern may have to be added to my pattern stash also


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Looks good, Jane.
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, Toni, but just till next Tues.
> 
> Chris, you and your house work sound like me and my housework. I have to make myself do something before I sit down to knit.  It's the only way I get anything done.


It is just a few days and will give me more time to get that housework done.  Na, probably not.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thanks, Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

maceace --> It's easier to "draft" your responses with notepad (Windows) or similar for MAC as you work your way forward in each topic you are following.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> maceace --> It's easier to "draft" your responses with notepad (Windows) or similar for MAC as you work your way forward in each topic you are following.


What a great idea! Thank you, kaixixang!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So much chit chat today. Am sure I will miss much.

Ronie-sorry your cold is dragging on. But let me insert my 2 cents here. Germs are not the problem; it is the susceptibility of the person. So in that sense you can see Karma, but it is not really. Germs are always around and in us in the millions, billions, trillions and gazillions and we do not get sick all the time. It is always about the terrain, our susceptibility. Even Louis Pasteur acknowledged this as he was dying, contradicting his work on germ theory.

One stresser of your life Ronie is the start of a new job with very different scheduling that you have to accommodate. Another one which affects many people is change of season when our body has to make adjustments to light and temperature changes. In end of winter season we are often most deficient in Vit D which affects our immune system. These are known factors that you have spoken of in your life. 

Quality of food is so poor in this country that it is no wonder people are getter sicker. GMOs are not a fad that maybe can be ignored or not. They are pure destruction to our health as well as the quality of the food. One thing glyphosate, the chemical used with GMOs, does is chelate minerals from the plants and our body. So we may think we are eating healthy when this is not true as commercial food cannot provide the nutrients we expect from them any more.

So hope that people will work on building their health and not being sick. FYI, it has been several years since I was 'sick.' On the rare occasions when something seems to be happening I dose up with Vit C, extra Vit D3, sleep, relaxation and visualization to relieve my body of the need to be sick and it does work very well. Chiropractic helps relieve the stress and out of balance that may have crept in. Many things to do for quick healing and avoidance of illness. 

I know this information contradicts common belief systems but hope you can take it in and make use of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--how frustrating to have your spinning class postponed. At least it wasn't cancelled.

Dee's shawl pattern sale--she must have done it just for all the enablers of the Lace Party here. Evil woman!

Some interesting needles mentioned. Will have to check them out.

Like the Latis shawl very much. 

Sonja--your blue shawl start looks terrific. Great color, very soft looking yarn. 

Such a yukky rainy day yesterday with more promised for today and the rest of the week. However, the rain seems to have passed at least for today and the sun came to make the world feel great. Broke down and hired a young man to help me in the garden and we got the deer fence back up. Also had him pull out some of the deep wild raspberry roots and those of the evil returning mulberry tree that keeps demanding space in the garden. What a joy to see this work happen and he seems like a very nice person. We had some pretty intense discussion as he seems eager to learn about politics and racial relations being a mixed race person himself.

Clotheslines: a necessary health protocol.

Housework: I thought we agreed that its usefulness is the exercise it gives us when we need a break from sitting with our needles.

And a very happy and healthy Sun day wherever you are.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

While I was awhile at hospital earlier, someone posted a picture of a knitted doily (I can't remember who) and suggested that perhaps I'd be interested in charting it -- the original instructions were all written out. As it turned out I too liked the doily and decided to give it a go and here is my finished test doily. I've prepared the charts using Excel, but since I'm having a TON of problems with my system I have no means of creating a PDF file. So if any of you are interested in receiving the MS Excel file, send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll send it electronically. 

I'm hoping that when I can once again get down on the floor and play with cords and computer stuff, I'll be able to get my newer machine installed and connected and this type of problem will go away, but for now, it is the best that I can do.

The doily was an easy knit (or should I say relatively easy). The pattern is predictable repetitive and except for the large number of stitches no real challenge. I worked this using some of Knit Picks Curio cotton thread. If you haven't worked with this, I would highly recommend it. First of all it is a good buy at 721 yards per 100 gram ball and secondly, the colors are gorgeous. The cotton itself is wonderfully soft and a joy to work with and so far, I haven't had problems with knots (YES). I started out using DP (size 1) and then eventually switched up to circs first of 16", then progressing upward to 40". At the end there were about 600 stitches. After blocking, it looks like it will be about 23-24" in diameter. 

Thanks to whomever referred this pattern. I really liked doing it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hadn't planned knitting any more on Latis until I finished some MKAL clues, but did go ahead and finish the stockinette Section 1. Wanted to at least try out a couple of rows of the mesh section. As I misread the instructions for Section 1, I now have 16 extra stitches, but with this pattern, I think I will be able to work them in.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, your doily is very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, lovely start. It does look intriguing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...here is my finished test doily.....


Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to whomever referred this pattern. I really liked doing it.


It's lovely, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I hadn't planned knitting any more on Latis until I finished some MKAL clues, but did go ahead and finish the stockinette Section 1. Wanted to at least try out a couple of rows of the mesh section. As I misread the instructions for Section 1, I now have 16 extra stitches, but with this pattern, I think I will be able to work them in.
> 
> Sue


It's looking good, Sue! I think I'll give it a go at some point.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...did go ahead and finish the stockinette Section 1. ...


Looking great, Sue. are you using lace weight?
I'd like to start the mesh, too.

I had hoped to post this earlier on but ended up with someone dropping in after supper & she only left a few minute ago. I was just about finished editing the stitch counts. I rushed it to get it sent off so I hope that I don't have any errors in there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> While I was awhile at hospital earlier, someone posted a picture of a knitted doily (I can't remember who) and suggested that perhaps I'd be interested in charting it -- the original instructions were all written out. As it turned out I too liked the doily and decided to give it a go and here is my finished test doily. I've prepared the charts using Excel, but since I'm having a TON of problems with my system I have no means of creating a PDF file. So if any of you are interested in receiving the MS Excel file, send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll send it electronically.
> 
> I'm hoping that when I can once again get down on the floor and play with cords and computer stuff, I'll be able to get my newer machine installed and connected and this type of problem will go away, but for now, it is the best that I can do.
> 
> ...


Belle, it is gorgeous!!! If I remember right, I might be the guilty one that recommended this one to you.  All of the notes you shared with us are very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Belle, it is gorgeous!!! If I remember right, I might be the guilty one that recommended this one to you.  All of the notes you shared with us are very interesting. Thank you!


If you ar guilty, then a big thenk you. I really loved the effect of the spiral and the more I thought about it, the inserted shell could be just about any other patten. Starting a larger piece with this spiral would be interesting. Again, thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Sue. are you using lace weight?
> I'd like to start the mesh, too.
> 
> I had hoped to post this earlier on but ended up with someone dropping in after supper & she only left a few minute ago. I was just about finished editing the stitch counts. I rushed it to get it sent off so I hope that I don't have any errors in there.


Thanks for the translation, Jane!

Your start is looking great, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> While I was awhile at hospital earlier, someone posted a picture of a knitted doily (I can't remember who) and suggested that perhaps I'd be interested in charting it -- the original instructions were all written out. As it turned out I too liked the doily and decided to give it a go and here is my finished test doily. I've prepared the charts using Excel, but since I'm having a TON of problems with my system I have no means of creating a PDF file. So if any of you are interested in receiving the MS Excel file, send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll send it electronically.
> 
> I'm hoping that when I can once again get down on the floor and play with cords and computer stuff, I'll be able to get my newer machine installed and connected and this type of problem will go away, but for now, it is the best that I can do.
> 
> ...


Belle--if you send me the file I can put it into a PDF for you and everyone


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the translation, Jane!


It is only the first section. I will work on stitch counts for the the next section when I get to it.
It's after 11 now & I haven't gotten to any of my planned knitting. :-(


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> .....It's after 11 now & I haven't gotten to any of my planned knitting. :-(


 :shock:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Me, too. I did 'magic loop' before knowing it was a special thing. It just felt natural to do. Actually also do a style called 'traveling loop' which sometimes works better. With 2 circs on socks I often wound up with both socks on the same needle. Some people use 2 different color needles or paint nail polish on one to avoid confusion. When I joined KP there seemed to be non-stop discussions on what needles to use and how to use them. So lots of opinions in the KP files.


I use travelling loop too, except on the very beginning of toe up socks when I use magic loop til I get it going, when I change to dpns. I'm much faster on dpns - get tired of continually stopping to pull the cable through. I have never had a problem with laddering


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In keeping with the crochet theme:
Summer Mist Throwby Kim Guzman 
Lovely colour combination
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-mist-throw

Knitted cowl - which starts as a shawl
My Friend Marilee by Rose Williams 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-marilee


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that is absolutely gorgeous.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> While I was awhile at hospital earlier, someone posted a picture of a knitted doily (I can't remember who) and suggested that perhaps I'd be interested in charting it -- the original instructions were all written out. As it turned out I too liked the doily and decided to give it a go and here is my finished test doily. I've prepared the charts using Excel, but since I'm having a TON of problems with my system I have no means of creating a PDF file. So if any of you are interested in receiving the MS Excel file, send me a PM with your e-mail and I'll send it electronically.
> 
> I'm hoping that when I can once again get down on the floor and play with cords and computer stuff, I'll be able to get my newer machine installed and connected and this type of problem will go away, but for now, it is the best that I can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay...chose 4 shawls....what am I thinking...
> 
> Mayapple
> Glenapple
> ...


I've done Catoctin and Mayapple - love them both and wear them often.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Needles are so personal as to which ones we like, but isn't it wonderful that we have so many choices.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking really good and love the colour.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated
> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern 😃
> Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is only the first section. I will work on stitch counts for the the next section when I get to it.
> It's after 11 now & I haven't gotten to any of my planned knitting. :-(


Thanks, Jane, for doing this for us!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--if you send me the file I can put it into a PDF for you and everyone


Thanks for the offer. Jane jumped right in and made the same offer and I've send the file to her. If something goes amiss, then I'll be contacting you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we will soon be able to offer the PDF file here.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had hoped to post this earlier on but ended up with someone dropping in after supper & she only left a few minute ago. I was just about finished editing the stitch counts. I rushed it to get it sent off so I hope that I don't have any errors in there.


Thanks for doing this. Your efforts will make this much easier for the rest of us. You are certainly multi talented


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Must investigate...


How do you keep them all straight in your head, Jane?
I usually have 2 or 3 projects on the go but only one lace project at a time - but then I prefer having the complete pattern when I start so that I can really get stuck in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, your doily is very pretty.


I love it to . Can I ask what yarn / thread you use to make your doilies as I've got some old French / German patterns saved that I would like to try but not sure what to use 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... I've got some old French / German patterns saved that I would like to try but not sure what to use
> Sonja


What a treasure you have there! How special!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Sue! I think I'll give it a go at some point.


Definitely looking good . Can't wait to see it finished 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, that doily is gorgeous. Thanks for going to the effort of making it available to us. I see a lovely baby blanket possibility. 

Sue, love your start on Latis.

Jane, thanks for the Latis pattern. It is printed out.  I also love that knitted cowl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I use travelling loop too, except on the very beginning of toe up socks when I use magic loop til I get it going, when I change to dpns. I'm much faster on dpns - get tired of continually stopping to pull the cable through. I have never had a problem with laddering


I like having the different tool in my box. I get to change with my mood, yarn, project, physical state. I have seen laddering with circs just as with don's so it all need a watchful eye. Sometimes pulling the cable thru is quite annoying and it is good to have alternative dpn's for a break, but I always go back to circs as a preferred tool.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For anyone with a special event coming up, here are two crochet items for your fur buddy:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50078.html

and

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L50079.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> What a treasure you have there! How special!


I found them on a site called yarn over.net there are some beautiful patterns there and they are all free 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for doing this. Your efforts will make this much easier for the rest of us. You are certainly multi talented


You are all very welcome. I generally keep track of the stitch counts as I knit because it helps avoid errors. If there is a mistake, I can usually spot it immediately.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In keeping with the crochet theme:
> Summer Mist Throwby Kim Guzman
> Lovely colour combination
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-mist-throw
> ...


Kim Guzman does some very neat projects and not difficult.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love it to . Can I ask what yarn / thread you use to make your doilies as I've got some old French / German patterns saved that I would like to try but not sure what to use
> Sonja


I generally use some weight of crochet thread. Typically, I like size 10 or 20 -- not sure how that compares to English weights -- hope it is meaningful. But for really fine stuff like lace edgings for clothing, I've used something as fine as size 70. At least here, there are lots of older threads available generally through estates. Sometimes I have to wash them first to make sure there aren't any stains. Just make sure that the thread hasn't lost its tensile strength and won't break -- a friend of mine crochetted a shawl only to discover that the thread gave up the ghost when she washed it -- so sad.

Personally, I like to use cotton or linen that way I can wash and starch them should I need to. As for needles I usually use a 2.5mm or 2.75mm needle, but whatever gives you the effect that you want is good.

Good luck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I generally use some weight of crochet thread. Typically, I like size 10 or 20 -- not sure how that compares to English weights -- hope it is meaningful. But for really fine stuff like lace edgings for clothing, I've used something as fine as size 70. At least here, there are lots of older threads available generally through estates. Sometimes I have to wash them first to make sure there aren't any stains. Just make sure that the thread hasn't lost its tensile strength and won't break -- a friend of mine crochetted a shawl only to discover that the thread gave up the ghost when she washed it -- so sad.
> 
> Personally, I like to use cotton or linen that way I can wash and starch them should I need to. As for needles I usually use a 2.5mm or 2.75mm needle, but whatever gives you the effect that you want is good.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you I think when I finish my shawl I will definitely give it a go
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> How do you keep them all straight in your head, Jane?


I usually create a Ravelry page for my projects - that helps keep track of what I have on the go or pending (or left hanging.) I also keep a daily list of what I have been working on or what I plan to work on - trying to alternate & share time amongst them. It is more like a calendar - I note dates that clues are coming out on it, as well.


> I prefer having the complete pattern when I start ...


I was wary when I tried my first MKAL but now I love them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I found them on a site called yarn over.net there are some beautiful patterns there and they are all free
> Sonja


They are a treasure! I have bookmarked the page for the patterns. Here is the link for just incase: http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/index.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I have bookmarked the page for the patterns. ...


Isn't this where Belle's pattern came from?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> They are a treasure! I have bookmarked the page for the patterns. Here is the link for just incase: http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/index.html


I m glad you could do the link I just knew the name of the site where I found the patterns 
Sonja


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't this where Belle's pattern came from?


Jane -- the printed version indicates it came from http://freevintageknitting.com

Yarnover has some wonderful stuff. I love looking there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are all very welcome. I generally keep track of the stitch counts as I knit because it helps avoid errors. If there is a mistake, I can usually spot it immediately.


I do that, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a couple of her designs already saved but I don't see this one - maybe we've seen it before... 
All About Love by Sylvia Bo Bilvia 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-about-love


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I like that one Jane. I have a partial skein of Madeline Tosh lite that I am looking to use up.  I am really restraining myself. I do not NEED another WIP.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok page 18 and if I don't respond I'll never remember a thing...

Toni so sorry about the postponement but there are reasons for everything.. maybe next week will go better than today would of... 

Sonja and Jane and Sue very nice starts to some really nice patterns..  the more I see the shawl Sue and Jane are working on the more I am considering it.. I'll let you all work out the kinks.. someone else is doing it too... 

Well put Tanya and I do believe that most of what you said is true.. it could very well be that starting the job put enough stress on me to make me vulnerable.. but that doesn't account for the fact that the whole company is sick.. so there is something to the bugs that cause the colds and viruses other wise none would be contagious... I am upping my Vita C and D and is probably why I am getting better faster than hubby .. he is on week 3!! I am on week 1... 

Belle that is so pretty.. and done is such a pretty color too... I'd love the pattern but I can wait until you have your computer sorted out.. no rush.. I'm still enjoying lots of knitting.. LOL if I ever get all my filed properly I am sure I will find I have so many more than I'll ever do... but it will be nice to have them handy so when I want to make something I can look through there and save the ink..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the links.. and your right Sonja the Yarn Over site is amazing!! thanks for the pattern Jane.. I have it saved for later.. I am fading and dinner is just about ready...  hubby has dinner duty tonight.. 

I am going to steam the Madryn right after dinner.. I love the way it looks.. and I can't wait to share it with you all..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the doily Belle, and such a pretty color. I have always liked spirals.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the doily too Belle! Such a wonderful shape. 

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your Madryn all blocked. 

Sue and Jane, your Latis shawls are coming along super. Jane, thanks for the pattern translation. I have it saved. You certainly are very organized! 

I know I'm missing lots, so please forgive.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FYI: Dee's buy 1, get 1 sale is still going on


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> FYI: Dee's buy 1, get 1 sale is still going on


LOL does this mean you bought some???


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> maceace --> It's easier to "draft" your responses with notepad (Windows) or similar for MAC as you work your way forward in each topic you are following.


That's a great idea! Thanks kaixixang! I'll have to try that.

DIANE


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that looks an easy to follow version of latis. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that looks an easy to follow version of latis.


So is it clear what the X= parts is about? Or should there be more detail in the intro section?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I see that we have been moved back to the KAL area...

I have a few patterns downloaded by this guy. I think this one is new:
jackie doily by Jhon Laserna 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jackie-doily


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I see that we have been moved back to the KAL area...
> 
> I have a few patterns downloaded by this guy. I think this one is new:
> jackie doily by Jhon Laserna
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jackie-doily


It sure is pretty. Like what you see in a kaleidoscope. I saved it, thanks! 
I have a doily started that I gave up on last summer. Maybe I will use that for the wip week


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have a couple of her designs already saved but I don't see this one - maybe we've seen it before...
> All About Love by Sylvia Bo Bilvia
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-about-love


how can you not like a shawl inspired by Bell Hooks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok page 18 and if I don't respond I'll never remember a thing.........
> 
> Well put Tanya and I do believe that most of what you said is true.. it could very well be that starting the job put enough stress on me to make me vulnerable.. but that doesn't account for the fact that the whole company is sick.. so there is something to the bugs that cause the colds and viruses other wise none would be contagious... I am upping my Vita C and D and is probably why I am getting better faster than hubby .. he is on week 3!! I am on week 1... ......


Happy to know you are healing and that you have used supplemental megatherapy. Have to smile, tho, that what you think is a disagreement about germs, actually proves my point. No one is disputing the existence of germs. The issue is a chicken/egg one. I am saying the susceptibility must be there first. And yes, there can be group susceptibility which is what I described. Change of season is a group experience and given low Vit D levels could result in a group susceptibility. This is not about germ contagion, but the opportunistic nature of the germ in the right conditions.
Think about it: we all have cancer cells in our body, all the time. But we don't all develop cancer. The changing rates of cancer are due to the body conditions brought on by deficiencies such as Vit D, exposure to great toxins, worsening food quality and diet, etc. It is not about contagion, but of susceptibility. If one steps outside the mainstream box there is lots of information and interesting reading on this topic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> So is it clear what the X= parts is about? Or should there be more detail in the intro section?


 :thumbup: Perfectly clear. It just took me a moment!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for getting the name of this forum changed with Admin. After the last brouhaha over this, I didn't say anything. However, it seems that Admin is not as rigid as some people thought, and that he has gotten our message about the continuity of our partying and is cooperating. So good for us, another thing to party over.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Happy to know you are healing and that you have used supplemental megatherapy. Have to smile, tho, that what you think is a disagreement about germs, actually proves my point. No one is disputing the existence of germs. The issue is a chicken/egg one. I am saying the susceptibility must be there first. And yes, there can be group susceptibility which is what I described. Change of season is a group experience and given low Vit D levels could result in a group susceptibility. This is not about germ contagion, but the opportunistic nature of the germ in the right conditions.
> Think about it: we all have cancer cells in our body, all the time. But we don't all develop cancer. The changing rates of cancer are due to the body conditions brought on by deficiencies such as Vit D, exposure to great toxins, worsening food quality and diet, etc. It is not about contagion, but of susceptibility. If one steps outside the mainstream box there is lots of information and interesting reading on this topic.


I do agree... and with our crazy weather going from 70's to 40's from sunny to freezing cold all in a matter of hours it is no wonder we all are sick!!!  it is the nature of Spring!!LOL and Fall!! when we are are all sick again... Hubby and I do our best to take care of ourselves which is why we rarely catch what is going around..(stuffed up head makes concentration and communicating difficult at best) 

I love the Jackie Doily pattern and have it in my library.. I also got these from Willow yarns... (in my email) http://www.willowyarns.com/App_Themes/willowyarns.com/pdfs/W00169.pdf I just realized that they are crochet lace!!! how fitting for this weeks Party!! * Vintage Crochet* I hope you see these.. I am sure you will like them 

I got off my bum last night and steamed my Madryn.. I love it!!! Norma your pattern is really a very pretty one.. and done in a sport weight it has a nice body to it... I can see me wearing this to work!! I only need something on my arms or over my head going from and too the car.. I'll have to see how well it ties I could possible wear it around my shoulders while waiting on customers too .. so many possibility's.. I want to make some kerchiefs for the same purpose.. yesterday we had gale force winds and I have to park a fair distance from the door.. I really could of used something like this!! once I get it off the mats and ends woven in I'll take pictures..


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So is it clear what the X= parts is about? Or should there be more detail in the intro section?


I think it is quite clear Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL does this mean you bought some???


 Yes. I have been eyeing the Holbrook ever since the first time I saw it and the Tristano, I'm not sure if I like the story or the soft cables more. Then, I really like the Catoctin, and it was buy one/get one, so I just HAD to get the Lilyanna.  Maybe these are an early Mother's Day gift to myself?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I see that we have been moved back to the KAL area...
> 
> I have a few patterns downloaded by this guy. I think this one is new:
> jackie doily by Jhon Laserna
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jackie-doily


have you knitted any of them? I am hoping that it will become more clear as a person got started.. I do like this though and have to restrain myself (HA) until I have the slippers done.. LOL

I was thinking about our topic on DPN's and Magic Loop, I do use the 2 at a time on 2 needles for socks.. but for some reason with this bulky yarn it was not working for me.. and I am finding the DPN's the best and less fiddly... it must have to do with the larger needles and larger yarn.. I am only working with 34 stitches per slipper so the turning is constant.. but for what ever reason it is.. I am so grateful that I have all the tools to make them..LOL I can remember when I first started out knitting I had hand me down straight needles.. then I bought some Susan Bates Quick Silvers... those are very nice I'd love them in interchangeable's and better cables.. the tips are great and the needles themselves are very smooth.. I also have seen those socks that one was knitted inside the other.. I'd like to make wrist warmers like that just to say I have done it before...LOL I think it is on Knitty.com but not positive..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I see that we have been moved back to the KAL area...
> 
> I have a few patterns downloaded by this guy. I think this one is new:
> jackie doily by Jhon Laserna
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jackie-doily


Yeah! Hopefully, more people will find us again.

Thank you for this Jhon Laserna link. Boy, does he ever have some pretty pieces and mesh patterns!

Party on!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just want to share a really nice experience that just happened. Going thru Berroco's pattern newsletter this a.m. and thinking about the cotton blend yarn I am using now, I remembered a yellow, long sleeve Tee with a lace detail that we looked at about a year ago. Thought maybe now is the time to make me a something in a nice cotton. Next thought: d....n, that pattern book that I bought was a digital and is now lost from last summer's computer crash. Lots of grrrrrr's and then I called Berroco with this hope they saved my booklet order. But no, they said they only sell single patterns. Not even remembering the pattern name or booklet # made my request even more absurd. So I went thru their patterns while on the phone with them and found the sweater top. It was a Nora Gaughan pattern. Next. Woman in customer service offered to send me a hard copy of the booklet gratis. Now wasn't that real customer service!!!!!!&#128525;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just want to share a really nice experience that just happened. Going thru Berroco's pattern newsletter this a.m. and thinking about the cotton blend yarn I am using now, I remembered a yellow, long sleeve Tee with a lace detail that we looked at about a year ago. Thought maybe now is the time to make me a something in a nice cotton. Next thought: d....n, that pattern book that I bought was a digital and is now lost from last summer's computer crash. Lots of grrrrrr's and then I called Berroco with this hope they saved my booklet order. But no, they said they only sell single patterns. Not even remembering the pattern name or booklet # made my request even more absurd. So I went thru their patterns while on the phone with them and found the sweater top. It was a Nora Gaughan pattern. Next. Woman in customer service offered to send me a hard copy of the booklet gratis. Now wasn't that real customer service!!!!!!😍


That is great, Tanya!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just want to share a really nice experience that just happened. Going thru Berroco's pattern newsletter this a.m. and thinking about the cotton blend yarn I am using now, I remembered a yellow, long sleeve Tee with a lace detail that we looked at about a year ago. Thought maybe now is the time to make me a something in a nice cotton. Next thought: d....n, that pattern book that I bought was a digital and is now lost from last summer's computer crash. Lots of grrrrrr's and then I called Berroco with this hope they saved my booklet order. But no, they said they only sell single patterns. Not even remembering the pattern name or booklet # made my request even more absurd. So I went thru their patterns while on the phone with them and found the sweater top. It was a Nora Gaughan pattern. Next. Woman in customer service offered to send me a hard copy of the booklet gratis. Now wasn't that real customer service!!!!!!😍


that is wonderful!!! I ordered a subscription to a magazine (interweave) and was to get a free copy of lace patterns when the subscription was paid.. I waited and waited and it never came.. the lady at customer service printed off the whole booklet and sent it to me!!  I love it when they go the extra mile for us...

I look forward to seeing that top.. I kinda remember it when we were talking about it...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that is wonderful!!! I ordered a subscription to a magazine (interweave) and was to get a free copy of lace patterns when the subscription was paid.. I waited and waited and it never came.. the lady at customer service printed off the whole booklet and sent it to me!!  I love it when they go the extra mile for us...
> 
> I look forward to seeing that top.. I kinda remember it when we were talking about it...


There was some interest in our doing an LP Kal with that pattern. I purchased the booklet with the idea of sharing the pattern with everyone. Will send it when I receive the booklet.

It does make life so much nicer when a company will go the extra mile for us. Great PR for them while making our lives materially more enjoyable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am pleased that you like your Madryn :thumbup: I can't wait to see a photo!
PS I see you had good service as well!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> have you knitted any of them? I am hoping that it will become more clear as a person got started.. I do like this though and have to restrain myself (HA) until I have the slippers done.. LOL
> 
> I was thinking about our topic on DPN's and Magic Loop, I do use the 2 at a time on 2 needles for socks.. but for some reason with this bulky yarn it was not working for me.. and I am finding the DPN's the best and less fiddly... it must have to do with the larger needles and larger yarn.. I am only working with 34 stitches per slipper so the turning is constant.. but for what ever reason it is.. I am so grateful that I have all the tools to make them..LOL I can remember when I first started out knitting I had hand me down straight needles.. then I bought some Susan Bates Quick Silvers... those are very nice I'd love them in interchangeable's and better cables.. the tips are great and the needles themselves are very smooth.. I also have seen those socks that one was knitted inside the other.. I'd like to make wrist warmers like that just to say I have done it before...LOL I think it is on Knitty.com but not positive..


I do find different needles feel better to me with different yarns. That said, I saw some very nice metal needles at my local knitting group. They were an interchangeable with a good sharp point even tho they were probably a #10 needle.
I liked the smooth feel of the tip/cord connection and the knitter reported good knitting experience with them. She didn't remember what brand they were and reported ordering them online and they were not expensive. The needle size I saw were a magenta color, so thinking about your comment of being bothered by the shiny reflection from some metal needles and wondering if these were the ones you have?

EDT: Just did a search and saw no interchangeable sets of Susan Bates needles, but did see the Denise sets which, come in colored tips and have been around as an inexpensive set for years. That may be the needles I saw.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is a wonderful story. Their customer service needs a gold star.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They all are lovely designs, aren't they? I test knitted another one about a month ago, but not sure when that will come out now.

Sue


TLL said:


> Yes. I have been eyeing the Holbrook ever since the first time I saw it and the Tristano, I'm not sure if I like the story or the soft cables more. Then, I really like the Catoctin, and it was buy one/get one, so I just HAD to get the Lilyanna.  Maybe these are an early Mother's Day gift to myself?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, that was good service. Sometimes that is hard to find, but when you do it makes you want to go back again and encourages you to recommend them. really a win-win situation for all.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice story Tanya. It's nice to hear you had a positive experience, and you have the pattern you wanted.

Looking forward to some pics of your Madryn Ronie.

Such pretty doilies out there. Thanks for all the eye candy.

Y'all are such enablers. First I go and buy some of Dee's patterns (will I ever live long enough?, lol). Then someone points someone else toward an MKAL. So I check it out and lo and behold, I cast on last night. This is the one at Knit Purl Hunter. Like I can finish a sock by May 15th to enter into the contest. Ha Ha! I grabbed a ball of Schoppel and some US 1 DPN's, watched the video on Jenny's magic cast on, and started sock number 1. This will be my first toe-up sock. I have been wanting to get back to Bonnie's Wish but no, I read the LP and go off making socks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is a wonderful story. Their customer service needs a gold star.


and that is why I posted here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice story Tanya. It's nice to hear you had a positive experience, and you have the pattern you wanted.
> 
> Looking forward to some pics of your Madryn Ronie.
> 
> ...


I bet you can finish the socks by May15! Maybe I should check that Knit Purl Hunter challenge. Can always use another pair of socks and have some liter weight sock yarn that I bought last year. Do you have the link to that challenge?

and FYI-love toe up sock knitting. so easy to adjust fit that way and no worry about being short yarn. have a couple of pair that I made that want to me a bit longer. will be so easy to undo the bind off and add another inch or two.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I bet you can finish the socks by May15! Maybe I should check that Knit Purl Hunter challenge. Can always use another pair of socks and have some liter weight sock yarn that I bought last year. Do you have the link to that challenge?
> 
> and FYI-love toe up sock knitting. so easy to adjust fit that way and no worry about being short yarn. have a couple of pair that I made that want to me a bit longer. will be so easy to undo the bind off and add another inch or two.


Here is the Ravelry page. From there you will see a link to her website where the pattern is. 
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knit-purl-hunter-kal


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Such nice doilies shared here today I still love lace doilies. Belle, yours was super. At least I am in good company with everyone having more patterns than seems possible to knit or crochet up. For several years I received the Magic Crochet magazine. They had the most beautiful patterns in them. I can't part with those magazines.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is the Ravelry page. From there you will see a link to her website where the pattern is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knit-purl-hunter-kal


Thanks Chris. This is a disaster for me: It looks tooooooooo interesting not to do. Learned Japanese short row but never did them and here they are. The lace pattern is very simple and effective. Pattern does not seem easily enlarged with extra stitches as moving up the leg so changing needles 1 or 2 times will be necessary. Sock is not a very long sock and that will also need adjusting as I hate short socks unless they are the super short tennis sock variety. So looks like a good patten to play with.

Think this knitter is a very good teacher, so this should be a good experience.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Jan, I also have the Magic Crochet mags, and Decorative Crochet, too! I won't part with them - they don't make magazines with that quality of patterns any more. 

I am actually working on a doily from one of the magazines - it is one of my favorites. I just need to finish the edging, but need an incentive - this might do it. I'll upload a picture when done.

DIANE


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here is the Ravelry page. From there you will see a link to her website where the pattern is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knit-purl-hunter-kal


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

her website:
http://knitpurlhunter.com/kal/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...For several years I received the Magic Crochet magazine. They had the most beautiful patterns in them. ...


Me, too, & I, also, loved their patterns. I am so sad because I can't find them now. I can only figure that I lent them to someone who never returned them.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Chris. This is a disaster for me: It looks tooooooooo interesting not to do. Learned Japanese short row but never did them and here they are. The lace pattern is very simple and effective. Pattern does not seem easily enlarged with extra stitches as moving up the leg so changing needles 1 or 2 times will be necessary. Sock is not a very long sock and that will also need adjusting as I hate short socks unless they are the super short tennis sock variety. So looks like a good patten to play with.
> 
> Think this knitter is a very good teacher, so this should be a good experience.


Living in a warm climate I don't use anything but short socks, lol. She did the pattern in three sizes so maybe the large has what you want for extra patterning?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Living in a warm climate I don't use anything but short socks, lol. She did the pattern in three sizes so maybe the large has what you want for extra patterning?


I read her pattern with anticipated leg heights. Under normal circumstances they would be 2" short to my liking. Given the width of my legs, they would have practically no leg height for me--if they would even be wide enough to even fit the lower part of the leg. I have made many socks and usually knit 11" in order to get only 7" of leg length which is why one day I will 'remodel' many of my socks to add another 2-3" of knitting to them. But thanx for thinking of my situation. My feet fit typical widths but the legs are like they belong to another species!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good for you, Tanya, on getting that hard copy of that top pattern. Good on Berroco on sending it to you. "D

Looking forward to your Madryn, Ronie.  Isn't it fun finding all the ways we can use our knitting?

Dianne, looking forward to seeing your doily.  I would really like to do Belles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good for you, Tanya, on getting that hard copy of that top pattern. Good on Berroco on sending it to you. "D
> 
> Looking forward to your Madryn, Ronie.  Isn't it fun finding all the ways we can use our knitting?
> 
> Dianne, looking forward to seeing your doily.  I would really like to do Belles.


I think Belle's doily would be a wonderful project. Thinking it would look great in a dk wt yarn and get framed for a wall hanging. It is one of the things I love about the crocheted Mandelas that have some popularity now. They can be more contemporary in appearance and be hung easily or expanded into blankets or table cloths.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I read her pattern with anticipated leg heights. Under normal circumstances they would be 2" short to my liking. Given the width of my legs, they would have practically no leg height for me--if they would even be wide enough to even fit the lower part of the leg. I have made many socks and usually knit 11" in order to get only 7" of leg length which is why one day I will 'remodel' many of my socks to add another 2-3" of knitting to them. But thanx for thinking of my situation. My feet fit typical widths but the legs are like they belong to another species!


For me its the arms. I am short (5' 4") but have these gorilla length arms. I swear, clothing manufacturers assume that if you are short you must have t-rex arms, lol.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for knit purl link, watched a couple of videos already and my mind is racing. Hubby saw me with my idea book and just shook his head and said have fun. Gotta love how he's turned out after 37 yearz!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I like having the different tool in my box. I get to change with my mood, yarn, project, physical state. I have seen laddering with circs just as with don's so it all need a watchful eye. Sometimes pulling the cable thru is quite annoying and it is good to have alternative dpn's for a break, but I always go back to circs as a preferred tool.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was wary when I tried my first MKAL but now I love them.


I do the Ravelry thing too and I have my knitting project book where I make notes as I knit but I was thinking more about the rhythm of the knitting. When you pick up a project after working on several others do you have to work again at finding the rhythm of the pattern or can you just fall back into it. Not sure I've been clear; when I've worked my way into a pattern, I find that often my fingers feel when I've made a mistake before my brain clicks in. I interpret that as feeling the rhythm of the pattern and I have also learned not to ignore that feeling at my peril.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just want to share a really nice experience that just happened. Going thru Berroco's pattern newsletter this a.m. and thinking about the cotton blend yarn I am using now, I remembered a yellow, long sleeve Tee with a lace detail that we looked at about a year ago. Thought maybe now is the time to make me a something in a nice cotton. Next thought: d....n, that pattern book that I bought was a digital and is now lost from last summer's computer crash. Lots of grrrrrr's and then I called Berroco with this hope they saved my booklet order. But no, they said they only sell single patterns. Not even remembering the pattern name or booklet # made my request even more absurd. So I went thru their patterns while on the phone with them and found the sweater top. It was a Nora Gaughan pattern. Next. Woman in customer service offered to send me a hard copy of the booklet gratis. Now wasn't that real customer service!!!!!!😍


That is how to keep your customers. Glad you got your pattern.
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...When you pick up a project after working on several others do you have to work again at finding the rhythm of the pattern...


I wondered after if that was what you meant.
I don't find it too bad - only if there is a similar stitch that is formed differently. I do take a minute to look back at the legend & what I've done & where I am going.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

You're right, Linda. If I stop working on a project for a while, it takes a long time to get back into the rhythm of it. That's why I try not to stop until I'm done, or near the end. When I'm working on a pattern, I can usually tell when I've made a mistake as I'm knitting the piece.

DIANE


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Wisteria Doily - in keeping with our crochet theme - a bit too open for me but pretty, just the same:
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/wisteria-doily


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

maceace said:


> You're right, Linda. If I stop working on a project for a while, it takes a long time to get back into the rhythm of it. That's why I try not to stop until I'm done, or near the end. When I'm working on a pattern, I can usually tell when I've made a mistake as I'm knitting the piece.
> 
> DIANE


 :thumbup: I rarely put a project aside for more than a couple of days. If I leave it for any length of time I am more likely to frog it than finish it, however much I liked it. That is why I am struggling to come up with something to do when Jane hosts next. I may have to dig out a pattern I have been meaning to do for ages (lots to choose from) and have never got around to.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> ...If I stop working on a project for a while, it takes a long time to get back into the rhythm of it....


I agree - if it has been left for a long period, it is hard to get back at it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> For me its the arms. I am short (5' 4") but have these gorilla length arms. I swear, clothing manufacturers assume that if you are short you must have t-rex arms, lol.


When I was growing up we girls always said they never made clothes to fit our body. Then we realized that it was men who designed our clothes and we became p.o.'d at the hostility they showed toward women, especially in creating the twiggy image of beauty and setting standards for what was acceptable size for us. I don't think it has changed too much except that we have petite sizing and plus sizing now, but still out of proportion for so many of us. One thing about knitting is that it is so flexible and customizable. The sweater I am making now is for a significantly pear shaped body with about 3-4 sizes difference from top to bottom and extra long arms. My big issue making sure I have the dimensions correct.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do the Ravelry thing too and I have my knitting project book where I make notes as I knit but I was thinking more about the rhythm of the knitting. When you pick up a project after working on several others do you have to work again at finding the rhythm of the pattern or can you just fall back into it. Not sure I've been clear; when I've worked my way into a pattern, I find that often my fingers feel when I've made a mistake before my brain clicks in. I interpret that as feeling the rhythm of the pattern and I have also learned not to ignore that feeling at my peril.


Oh, yes, Linda. I think you are the first person I have seen talk about the rhythm of knitting and the zen of it--besides myself. It is such a critical part of the process for me. When I can't get into the rhythm or zen of it, I make all kinds of mistakes and it feels like a battle betw me and the pattern and needles and yarn. Not fun. But when finding that rhythm and connecting with it, everything just flows. And it is disrupting to stop and do something totally different. It is part of why I don't like doing several projects at once.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Tibetan Yak --> 100%
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-tibetan-cloud-fingering-yarn/

Mink --> 100%
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-mimi-yarn/
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-mimi-hand-dyed-yarn/
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-mimi-shades-yarn/

Thanks for the download for clarifying the Shawl Latis pattern!

maceace --> which Magic Crochet book...I now have 11 more than I did...and want to add the missing titles whenever.

That Yak yarn listed first is something I'm seriously considering as it is over 450 yards for under $20-25 USD


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> When I can't get into the rhythm or zen of it, I make all kinds of mistakes and it feels like a battle between me and the pattern and needles and yarn. Not fun. But when finding that rhythm and connecting with it, everything just flows. And it is disrupting to stop and do something totally different. It is part of why I don't like doing several projects at once.


The only reason I'm doing some bookmarks now is that I don't have to produce a church publication this weekend. More time to craft!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, Linda. I think you are the first person I have seen talk about the rhythm of knitting and the zen of it--besides myself. It is such a critical part of the process for me. When I can't get into the rhythm or zen of it, I make all kinds of mistakes and it feels like a battle betw me and the pattern and needles and yarn. Not fun. But when finding that rhythm and connecting with it, everything just flows. And it is disrupting to stop and do something totally different. It is part of why I don't like doing several projects at once.


 :thumbup: Oh yes, that is exactly it. Knitting can, for me, feel very similar to the meditative state achieved during and after a good yoga session when the mind slows and quietens.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Tibetan Yak --> 100%
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-tibetan-cloud-fingering-yarn/
> 
> Mink --> 100%
> ...


These yarns looks terrific and great prices. Pure luxury! If I could justify the expense, I sure would buy some.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Oh yes, that is exactly it. Knitting can, for me, feel very similar to the meditative state achieved during and after a good yoga session when the mind slows and quietens.


It truly can be a zen state.

Interestingly, I am watching a British movie from an art cinema producer called Billie Elliot. It is about a young working class boy who dreams of dancing which he does all the time. Long story short, he gets a chance to audition at the London School of Ballet? and is totally unable to articulate anything as a relatively unschooled child whose family is in the midst of a violence work strike. Finally as he is leaving the audition one of the judges asks him what it feels like for him to dance. He then opens up and describes the feeling of leaving his body and connecting to something much bigger than himself, etc. Of course this is what gets him into the school with a scholarship. But it was his relation to dance as a meditation that struck me as connected to what we are talking about with knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It truly can be a zen state.
> 
> Interestingly, I am watching a British movie from an art cinema producer called Billie Elliot. It is about a young working class boy who dreams of dancing which he does all the time. Long story short, he gets a chance to audition at the London School of Ballet? and is totally unable to articulate anything as a relatively unschooled child whose family is in the midst of a violence work strike. Finally as he is leaving the audition one of the judges asks him what it feels like for him to dance. He then opens up and describes the feeling of leaving his body and connecting to something much bigger than himself, etc. Of course this is what gets him into the school with a scholarship. But it was his relation to dance as a meditation that struck me as connected to what we are talking about with knitting.


I've seen that film but hadn't connected it in that way. It is an interesting idea. For me yoga/meditation/ (knitting) is about reaching inside to find the real me - dropping the day to day mask you might say; understanding and accepting myself.

We are getting very philosophical, aren't we Tanya? Not an aspect of crafting that non-crafters would recognise, perhaps, though maybe artists would.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've seen that film but hadn't connected it in that way. It is an interesting idea. For me yoga/meditation/ (knitting) is about reaching inside to find the real me - dropping the day to day mask you might say; understanding and accepting myself.
> 
> We are getting very philosophical, aren't we Tanya? Not an aspect of crafting that non-crafters would recognise, perhaps, though maybe artists would.


Well, why not get esoteric about our work altho it is true many/most crafters do not recognize it. However, there is a very strong spiritual aspect to doing it now, right? I find one aspect of meditation is going within, getting grounded. The other aspect of it is detaching and letting go, going beyond and connecting to much larger energy spheres. When I was working full time people would ask me how I could figure out the jobs I did as they were the most difficult ones which most of the guys would/could not deal with. I realized that I did the same thing--sit in the middle and take it in and just feel the space, meld with it: I could actually see thru the walls to know what was there that I had to deal with in the remodeling work I did. It was a very similar space to go to and when in it I found myself as one with the space, the the materials, the tools and it all flowed so smoothly then.

BTW, did you like the film Billie Elliot? It is the second time in the past 2 weeks that I have caught it on TV.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, just so you know my DD made me some mink fingerless mitts. They are wonderfully soft and warm, but they do stretch a bit just like alpaca.

I love to find the rhythm in my knitting also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, so glad things worked out for you with Berrocco. Always great to give kudos when people do things right!

Well, I gave in and got 2 of Dee's patterns. I got the cowl, Alquemie, that I wanted since the first time I saw it and the shawl Lilyanna. Now I HAVE to buy some yarn to make them!

Of course I also joined the MKAL to do the socks! 

Love the talk about the Zen of Knitting, Tanya and Linda. There is definitely a feeling of " being here now" when knitting. Sounds like it could be a book


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Chris. This is a disaster for me: It looks tooooooooo interesting not to do. Learned Japanese short row but never did them and here they are. The lace pattern is very simple and effective. Pattern does not seem easily enlarged with extra stitches as moving up the leg so changing needles 1 or 2 times will be necessary. Sock is not a very long sock and that will also need adjusting as I hate short socks unless they are the super short tennis sock variety. So looks like a good patten to play with.
> 
> Think this knitter is a very good teacher, so this should be a good experience.


She is a very good teacher. With every MKAL that she does has new things to learn and she posts videos of thenew tricks too. The red cowl I made last fall was her pattern and we learned the guernsey cast on (which of course I had learned already from taking Julie's class) and a picot bind off to match the cast on. So there is still the 4th part of the MKAL to come out tomorrow and that piece itself she said is 3" long and I believe it is not fit to make adjustments in. So the sock will be longer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I only had a few pages today to read.. I also have several crochet magazines. I subscribed to it for a few years... and never made one thing out of them. I still have them and now that I have learned a lot more about reading patterns and different yarn weights I am sure I would be more successful.. 

The Wisteria Doily is very pretty.. but what a bear to block.. it would most likely have to be blocked from the inside out.. very carefully!!! 

I usually have a crochet and a knitting project going. I like to crochet because it is fast.. I can get things made and done quickly but with knitting I like to knit a bit slower.. a type of meditation.. I usually end up giving what ever I am making to the person who I was thinking about the most..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang those are beautiful yarns. I would love to get some yarns like that some day... right now I have lots to learn.. 

Tanya I wish I was as confident in my work to be able to alter knitting patterns like that.. I know it will just take experience.. and the desire to do so.. I think we all have our own special body traits that don't fit the "Clothing Police" policy's...LOL I would love a custom fit sweater.. I need to do better with fiber choices.. and sizing.. Scarfs and shawls are much easier for me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So nice to hear of other people's mediation/zen experience with knitting/crochet work. Usually when I talk of it, people have no response or think I am 'weird.' In my construction work people would think me so unusual if I talked of the spiritual nature of the work or my philosophy of building. However, I think this can be an aspect of almost anything we do in life--and maybe it should be. That is the idea of zen.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang, just so you know my DD made me some mink fingerless mitts. They are wonderfully soft and warm, but they do stretch a bit just like alpaca.
> 
> I love to find the rhythm in my knitting also.


Ahhhh! I've played with baby Alpaca.

Here is some Llama!
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-fiber-exotic/queensland-llama-lace-melange-naturals-yarn/

Mink, Llama, and Yak...not necessarily in that order.

Yak and Llama seem more reasonable on price. 418 yards for $19.95 (Llama from Queensland Collection).

There are blends that have higher yardage...but the price also goes up. I cannot cite an entry that has less than 300-400 yards...would be unreasonable!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> She is a very good teacher. With every MKAL that she does has new things to learn and she posts videos of the new tricks too. The red cowl I made last fall was her pattern and we learned the guernsey cast on (which of course I had learned already from taking Julie's class) and a picot bind off to match the cast on. So there is still the 4th part of the MKAL to come out tomorrow and that piece itself she said is 3" long and I believe it is not fit to make adjustments in. So the sock will be longer.


Yes, I can see that the leg part would need to be knit much longer for me, and probably with a larger needle in lieu of adding stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, I have knitted baby llama. So soft and warm. 

Jane, I think you were the one who posted the link to the All About Love shawl. I printed it out and am taking it along for my runaway shawl this weekend.  We are running away. I will take WIP's along too, but a new project is indicated. We are going to Clifty Falls a state park in southern Indiana. They have 18 waterfalls and I am planning on taking lots and lots of pictures. I will be gone for 4 days, and will rightfully expect to have to wade through 30-50 pages to catch up to you all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhhh! I've played with baby Alpaca.
> 
> Here is some Llama!
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-fiber-exotic/queensland-llama-lace-melange-naturals-yarn/
> ...


Really too tempting, particularly as I plan a stop at WEBS on my way home next week. OOh, this is painful to not have a money tree growing at back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang, I have knitted baby llama. So soft and warm.
> 
> Jane, I think you were the one who posted the link to the All About Love shawl. I printed it out and am taking it along for my runaway shawl this weekend.  We are running away. I will take WIP's along too, but a new project is indicated. We are going to Clifty Falls a state park in southern Indiana. They have 18 waterfalls and I am planning on taking lots and lots of pictures. I will be gone for 4 days, and will rightfully expect to have to wade through 30-50 pages to catch up to you all.


Sounds like a delicious runaway with oodles of photo ops waiting for you. That All About Love shawl sounds like a good project to go with you. How nice that you can do it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


Glad you are staying connected here. Lots of worry I see for your family. Those storms are so devastating. Do hope the family stays safe.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang, I have knitted baby llama. So soft and warm.
> 
> Jane, I think you were the one who posted the link to the All About Love shawl. I printed it out and am taking it along for my runaway shawl this weekend.  We are running away. I will take WIP's along too, but a new project is indicated. We are going to Clifty Falls a state park in southern Indiana. They have 18 waterfalls and I am planning on taking lots and lots of pictures. I will be gone for 4 days, and will rightfully expect to have to wade through 30-50 pages to catch up to you all.


That sounds like fun Bev. Enjoy your time there and your new knitting project!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


What a scary time - especially not being able to reach them by phone. Praying they will get through this alright.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros,I will keep you your family in my prayers

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


That is no good Ros! It is hard when you can't get through on the phone- happened to me with the Christchurch Earthquakes when most infastructure went down- had not realised the toll had got so high- have been listening to the BBC, better get back to the local news-


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Kaixixang,

I have a whole bunch of magazines. I'm afraid I don't know which magazine the doily I'm working on came out of - I made a copy of the charts & enlarged them, and that is what I am using for the pattern. I would have to go through all the magazines to find it - which isn't a bad idea!! But all of the magazines have wonderful patterns in them. You can't go wrong with any of them.
DIANE


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Bev, have a great time and enjoy lots of knitting on your trip. I do the same thing when we go away.

Ros, I'm sorry to hear your news. I pray your family and everyone else in the area are all right, and this is just a temporary power loss.
DIANE


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That sounds like fun Bev. Enjoy your time there and your new knitting project!


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. We are so looking forward to it. We have never been there. 

Ros, I will be praying for safety for Rachel and family. And for you. I am sure is it so hard not being able to reach them.

Gotta go check out the pattern and pack my knitting for the weekend.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


Ros, prayers coming that everyone is safe.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang those are beautiful yarns!!! have fun with them.. whichever one you choose 

Bev have a great time... Pictures!!! YAY we love Pictures.. 

Tanya have fun shopping this weekend.. I agree I wish money grew on trees too.. life would be easier that is for sure.. 

Ros I am so sorry about what is happening.. I pray your family will be safe... lets hope this lets up soon.. I can't even imagine.. we have had right around 25mph winds and it feels like all heck has broken loose out there.. I can't even imagine cylcone forced winds.. 

Sue that is so pretty.. what a nice start... Is this the KAL?? I love the flowers in the edging..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.
> 
> Sue


that is beautiful and love the color (at least what shows on my computer). what is your yarn?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, what a lovely start!

All About Love shawl is now charted. All needles, stitch markers, yarn and pattern are packed.  With room for a few WIP's in the bag.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that is from an MKAL? They really are a lot of fun to do.

Would be nice indeed if money grew on trees. I remember my mother telling me that money did not grow on trees often when I asked for something.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Kaixixang those are beautiful yarns!!! have fun with them.. whichever one you choose
> 
> Bev have a great time... Pictures!!! YAY we love Pictures..
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It really is more creamy than yellow. It is Juniper Moon Findley.

Sue


tamarque said:


> that is beautiful and love the color (at least what shows on my computer). what is your yarn?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, have a great time. Glad to,see the knitting is going too.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, what a lovely start!
> 
> All About Love shawl is now charted. All needles, stitch markers, yarn and pattern are packed.  With room for a few WIP's in the bag.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue! Can't wait to get started on mine. I'm just finishing up the last repeat of chart 4 of my Madryn. I didn't make my goal of having it done and blocked by today but I'm getting there.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.
> 
> Sue


That is lovely Sue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Sue! Can't wait to get started on mine. I'm just finishing up the last repeat of chart 4 of my Madryn. I didn't make my goal of having it done and blocked by today but I'm getting there.


I just took mine off the blocking mat's!! I love it!! it drapes so beautifully and the color is perfect!! I hope you are as happy with yours as I am mine.. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.. even if hubby has to be the model!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. It really is more creamy than yellow. It is Juniper Moon Findley.
> 
> Sue


thanx for the yarn info.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just took mine off the blocking mat's!! I love it!! it drapes so beautifully and the color is perfect!! I hope you are as happy with yours as I am mine.. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.. even if hubby has to be the model!!


That's great, Ronie! Can't wait to see it.  Just finished row 1 of the border.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base, I will have to catch up on all the news another time. My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. It's been going on for days.There's no power, almost everything is closed and I can't reach her by phone, at least 8 people have died. There lots of damage and flooding.


Such a worry Ros I hope you here from her soon .

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> That sounds like fun Bev. Enjoy your time there and your new knitting project!


That does sound like fun . I hope you have a lovely time Bev and I look forward to seeing all your pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Yes, that is from an MKAL? They really are a lot of fun to do.
> 
> Would be nice indeed if money grew on trees. I remember my mother telling me that money did not grow on trees often when I asked for something.
> 
> Sue


Your "Spring Fling " is looking great love the little flowers 
Could I also put an order in for a money tree 😄would be real handy

Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, have a wonderful weekend. I can't wait for the photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I had seen that things were very difficult in Sydney. My thoughts and prayers for your family and everyone there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been thinking about knitting as a meditation. I have just spent a weekend practising mindfulness. I always take my knitting and my teacher teases me about it. I know he thinks it is an excellent occupation that can become a vehicle to a zen like state.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...All About Love shawl. I printed it out and am taking it along for my runaway shawl this weekend.


I didn't look closely at the pattern before. Just did. Looks like a quick knit - & calls for only 400yds so good for those stray skeins. Maybe it would work with 2 leftover bits - one for the border & one for the St St. section. Looking forward to seeing it when you are done.


> We are running away.


Have fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, just touching base...


I was wondering about you last night.


> My daughter Rachel and her family are in the middle of cyclone weather. ...and I can't reach her by phone....


I hope that you reach her soon. Very worrisome.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. ...


Looks great , Sue - definitely Spring-y.
I have only done 4 rows of Clue 2 so far - since I got almost no knitting done night before last & it takes a long time to work all of those stitches on the large. Then it struck me that I won't be getting a clue 3 so I will keep on that schedule, I think.
If I had my time back, I would have added some more beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone mentioned doing a few kerchiefs...
Spring Spirits Kerchief by Yulia Zakhlebina 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-spirits-kerchief


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is one for those who likes those geometric designs:
Argyle by Anna Kotsolainen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/argyle-5

She has another that is reversible:
Texture and Graphic Scarf 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/texture-and-graphic-scarf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sea & Shore Cowl by Gretchen Tracy (aka Balls to the Walls Knits) I have a slew of her patetrns already - haven't done one yet, though, even though I like them.
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2015/04/sea-shore-cowl.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

First off, apologies to Ronie and Ros. Somehow I got the two mixed up last night in my frenzie of packing my knits.

Ros, I am praying for Rachel and her family. And you, of course! It's so hard when you can't get ahold of them.

Ronie, I hope you didn't mind a few extra prayers your way last night. 

My camera is giving me fits right now. It's stuck on video mode and apparently I can't down load anything in that mode. Gonna mess with it a bit and stop at the camera store if I need to. Gotta have a working camera this weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is one for those who likes those geometric designs:
> Argyle by Anna Kotsolainen
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/argyle-5
> 
> ...


saved both of them--do like geometrics.
the Textured one reminds me of a wool scarf with pockets I once made.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> .......
> 
> My camera is giving me fits right now. It's stuck on video mode and apparently I can't down load anything in that mode. Gonna mess with it a bit and stop at the camera store if I need to. Gotta have a working camera this weekend.


an absolute must! one of the things i like about my clunker is that Olympus will provide tech support by phone for a few yrs. it sure saves time going to a shop or sending it in when they can walk me thru the settings from my couch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sea & Shore Cowl by Gretchen Tracy (aka Balls to the Walls Knits) I have a slew of her patetrns already - haven't done one yet, though, even though I like them.
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2015/04/sea-shore-cowl.html


looks like a quick knit and in a lite cotton blend would be nice for warmer weather.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Spring Fling is lovely. Mine is 3 rows so looks like a piece of chewed string!
Jane that kerchief is pretty. I could do with knitting one to use when it is warm and windy
:thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.
> 
> Sue


That looks great! Really love the lace pattern and the beads!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just want to say thank you to all of you for all of your good wishes etc. For Rachel and her family. I'm so happy to report that I heard from her today and they are all fine. Rachel had to drive 15 minutes away from her house to get reception to use her phone. She said power poles and trees were down everywhere. They still have no power. Her hubby Len bought the last generator in the store, so the refrigerator is working. Len is using the barbecue to cook some food in the rain, sheltering under an umbrella. Rachel said pretty much everything is closed because of the power being out. No school for the girls and no work for Rachel and Len. 
Rachel said they should pretend the power is off for 1 day a week because they are all enjoying playing games and communicating a lot. The girls think it's a great big adventure. That's a good thing. I'm just so happy Rachel was able to ring and let me know that all is good. I think I can relax now, it was quite stressful. &#128158; I really appreciate all of your kind thoughts, hugs and prayers so thank you so much everyone. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm just so happy Rachel was able to ring and let me know that all is good...


Definitely a great relief. I am glad that all is well & that they are having a fun family adventure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Mine is 3 rows so looks like a piece of chewed string!...


How lovely that chewed string becomes when blocked, though!
Which size are you doing?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely a great relief. I am glad that all is well & that they are having a fun family adventure.


Thank you Jane, it's such a relief, I was really worried. Now I have 29 pages to catch up on!!! I think I will have to take notes and do multiple answers together otherwise I will take up too much space here.💞 Thank you for posting my Snowdrop. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Good news Ros! What a relief. Glad Rachel got through to you and alli are okay. Hope they get there power back soon, but it is good they are making the best of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Thank you for posting my Snowdrop. 💞


You're welcome. 
Sorry it took so long - I kept forgetting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Good news Ros! What a relief. Glad Rachel got through to you and alli are okay. Hope they get there power back soon, but it is good they are making the best of it.


Thank you Caryn. It's definitely good news. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You're welcome.
> Sorry it took so long - I kept forgetting.


Thanks Jane, nothing to be sorry about. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So happy Ros, that Rachel and all are ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So happy Ros, that Rachel and all are ok.


from me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So happy Ros, that Rachel and all are ok.


Thank you Bev, me too!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> from me too!


Thanks Julie.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that all are well. 
This is obviously not the best way to do it, but it is good that the family and had some good fun time together and getting away from the hustle and bustle of modern life.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say thank you to all of you for all of your good wishes etc. For Rachel and her family. I'm so happy to report that I heard from her today and they are all fine. Rachel had to drive 15 minutes away from her house to get reception to use her phone. She said power poles and trees were down everywhere. They still have no power. Her hubby Len bought the last generator in the store, so the refrigerator is working. Len is using the barbecue to cook some food in the rain, sheltering under an umbrella. Rachel said pretty much everything is closed because of the power being out. No school for the girls and no work for Rachel and Len.
> Rachel said they should pretend the power is off for 1 day a week because they are all enjoying playing games and communicating a lot. The girls think it's a great big adventure. That's a good thing. I'm just so happy Rachel was able to ring and let me know that all is good. I think I can relax now, it was quite stressful. 💞 I really appreciate all of your kind thoughts, hugs and prayers so thank you so much everyone. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Glad that all are well.
> This is obviously not the best way to do it, but it is good that the family and had some good fun time together and getting away from the hustle and bustle of modern life.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. It's great they are making the best of it. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--terrific that you heard from the family and all is well.Having been thru a few of those moments when communication was cut during dangerous condi3tions, I can appreciate your worry. But how we handle the situation is what gets us thru. Your DD and her family did well playing games and making a family adventure out of it. They will have these stories to tell in years to come. And so fortunate that no one was injured in the family.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--terrific that you heard from the family and all is well.Having been thru a few of those moments when communication was cut during dangerous condi3tions, I can appreciate your worry. But how we handle the situation is what gets us thru. Your DD and her family did well playing games and making a family adventure out of it. They will have these stories to tell in years to come. And so fortunate that no one was injured in the family.


Thank you Tanya, I'm very happy they turned it into an adventure for the kids. For me it was not knowing what was happening and fretting because I couldn't reach them by phone. I'm relieved to say the least. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is Latis after completion of five out of 8 repeats of the first section. It is a fairly easy knit and I am looking forward to the second section with all its mesh. This is a slightly different constrction from the shawls I usually knit, with being knit from end to end, rather than top down or bottom up, there is nothing like a little change!
> 
> Sue


Looking lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> The spiral baby blanket - not a difficult pattern and certainly easier than the Ashton square blanket. The yarn is Knit Picks comfy cotton / acrylic in sport weight. I used 10 balls of white. Their white is more of a cream color. Needles were US 5 (I think). The unblocked photo is close to the correct color. The blocking photo is too yellow, no yellow tones in this yarn. I used a provisional cast on to start the I-cord bind off and then grafted the ends together. Am happy with the results as the grafting is not noticeable. My first time doing the I-cord, slow going as I had 728 stitches not including the actual I-cord, but not hard (hence the I, lol).


It's beautiful Melanie, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maceace said:


> Thank you, Vintage Crochet, for that interesting stitch. I previously have made a baby blanket in bavarian crochet stitch. I may use this stitch for a blanket I will be making for a baby due in the fall.
> 
> Here is a picture of the blanket & accessories.
> 
> DIANE


Beautiful work Diane, so pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> We drove to Ottawa today for hubby's three hour pre-op. The longest time was spent waiting for an hour for a blood test. go figure.
> 
> On the way down it was pouring. Over the day we got almost an inch of rain. On the Queensway (Main thoroughfare through Ottawa) it was like driving through pea soup. It was pouring and passing vehicles would just shower you with water, we were pretty much bumper to bumper. Most of the time I had to really look to see if I was in my own lane. I finally gave up and got off far before our exit. We had more than enough time to take A slower route. It was much better coming back through Ottawa on the Queensway.
> 
> Unless dear hubby is bumped, his surgery will be next Wednesday.


Thinking of you and I hope all goes well for your dear hubby. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Since this is Vinage Crochet week, I thought someone might like this one.

It is from Bellacrochet blogspot (sure someone has been there before).

I received it in an email this morning. Enjoy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for all the advice on knitting needles . Really appreciated
> Here is a look at how my first shawl is looking . I can see a pattern 😃
> Sonja


Beautiful, Sonja. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a great trip Bev 

Nice start Sue. Lovely edging.

Prayers for your family Ros. I have been without power for weeks after a cyclone (hurricane) on too many occasions so am very familiar with the lack of contact. We have a generator so we can run some lights and charge up the water heater and of course the cell phones. However even cell phone service is spotty as the towers and their power sources get damaged too. So hang in there, even if you cannot contact them it might just be a power issue. Ok, I just read some more and see that Rachel was able to call you. Great news! Note for Rachel's DH (or her??) if he is electrically inclined: he can make a power connector for the generator to hook to the house breaker panel. Then the generator will supply power to the house so things like light switches will work. You will have to flip on which breakers you want as most portable generators cannot run the entire house at once. The microwave oven will be a no-no as they are huge power draws as well as the A/C. But lights and fans are good. And very very important - disconnect your house from the power company supply (usually a big switch near the street supply). Aside from not wanting your generator power to feed the neighborhood, when the power company switches back on there is often a large power spike and that can cause a fire.

I have about an inch of toe done on the KAL sock. People who finish a pair of socks in 5 or 6 days as a take-along project amaze me. After working 1300 yards of sport weight this fingering weight yarn is so small, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


Looking lovely Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis so far - 4 repeats of 8 on the increase section.
> There are beads on the border but they are hard to see.


Looking lovely Jane. 💞 oops double post. 😀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your "Spring Fling " is looking great love the little flowers
> Could I also put an order in for a money tree 😄would be real handy
> 
> Sonja


I'd love to have one of those trees, too, if anyone finds one!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been thinking about knitting as a meditation. I have just spent a weekend practising mindfulness. I always take my knitting and my teacher teases me about it. I know he thinks it is an excellent occupation that can become a vehicle to a zen like state.


I did a small exercise in Mindfulness and it changed my life!! I never had a 'full' meter.. I just stopped eating because everyone else did and always felt like I should of eaten more.. after doing the exercise I now have a 'full' sensation and have cut my eating a lot!!! It has been years now and I would love to do a weekend seminar, class, or retreat on this!! I am sure I would love it!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Melanie, that is great information about the generator, I will pass it on to Rachel and Len. &#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> First off, apologies to Ronie and Ros. Somehow I got the two mixed up last night in my frenzie of packing my knits.
> 
> Ros, I am praying for Rachel and her family. And you, of course! It's so hard when you can't get ahold of them.
> 
> ...


ahh thanks Bev it must be why I feel so much better this morning  I hope you can get your camera sorted out.. I wonder if you take the battery out and wait a few minutes.. I know if the router for the internet is messed up that is what they suggest (unplugging for 30 seconds) and it might reset itself.. fingers crossed it is a easy and not expensive fix!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just thought I would post a couple of photos of you know who. I'm really tired so I will continue to catch up on all the news tomorrow. Once again thank you all so much. &#128158; Ros


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I just want to say thank you to all of you for all of your good wishes etc. For Rachel and her family. I'm so happy to report that I heard from her today and they are all fine. Rachel had to drive 15 minutes away from her house to get reception to use her phone. She said power poles and trees were down everywhere. They still have no power. Her hubby Len bought the last generator in the store, so the refrigerator is working. Len is using the barbecue to cook some food in the rain, sheltering under an umbrella. Rachel said pretty much everything is closed because of the power being out. No school for the girls and no work for Rachel and Len.
> Rachel said they should pretend the power is off for 1 day a week because they are all enjoying playing games and communicating a lot. The girls think it's a great big adventure. That's a good thing. I'm just so happy Rachel was able to ring and let me know that all is good. I think I can relax now, it was quite stressful. 💞 I really appreciate all of your kind thoughts, hugs and prayers so thank you so much everyone. 💞


Wonderful news, Ros, and a huge relief for you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful news, Ros, and a huge relief for you!


Thank you Pam, definitely a huge relief. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post a couple of photos of you know who. I'm really tired so I will continue to catch up on all the news tomorrow. Once again thank you all so much. 💞 Ros


Adorable!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Have a great trip Bev
> 
> Nice start Sue. Lovely edging.
> 
> ...


It takes me 10-12 hours to make 1 sock given the large and long size they are. There are people on KP who knit a pair in an evening but I think those are in dk or worsted weight and are very short anklets. And it doesn't seem to matter if my patterns is plain SS or complicated lace. I have never been able to improve on my speed.

It is an adjustment in our body when we switch yarn wt. It is the same as our body adjusts to a stair riser dimension which is why they need to be precise. Otherwise the body loses balance on the next unmatched height. Fortunately, in knitting, if we make mistakes when adjusting to new sizes of yarn and needles, they are not dangerous and easily corrected.

Right now my problem is the yarn texture, not the worsted wt itself which I adjusted to very quickly. My yarn is an uneven surface and a coarse one so it does not pull thru the knit loops easily. Doing the dozens of CDDs only adds to the time and I need to work on patience.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the links.. I saved a few... the candle doily DFL is wonderful.. it has so many elements that can be used in lots of different applications .. I love that!!

Jane the Kerchief looks like it is for a child or a doll but I bet it could be made for an adult too.. I have it saved also.. 

Ros that is great news.. and wonderful that they are making the best of it.. I think the morning coffee or tea would be the hardest to have to wait on... it is the only part of camping that I don't like.. I solved it by making it the night before and putting it in a thermos at least luke warm is better than nothing... LOL long gone are the days when hubby would wake up first and get the fire going LOL I am glad the kids are enjoying the adventure.. they turned what could of caused nightmares into something fun and exciting.. that is great!!

I noticed that Joannes is having another 50% off Ott lights again.. there is one that looks very multifunctional.. I wonder what that price is?? I'm going to look.. I wish that all the sales came when I had more money...LOL 
I also noticed all the 'Digital' or 'Paperless' sales going on.. what do you all think about that?? I personally don't embrace everything going digital.. I want to carry the magazine or pattern in my hands.. I would like to read a 'Book' and not a computer screen.. just my opinion but I sure hope that they don't do away with paper all together.. it would be a shame...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking lovely Jane. 💞


Thank you. I have 6 of 8 points done now. I really want to move on to the next section but I have to ration my knitting time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post a couple of photos of you know who....


Thanks for the smiles, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane the Kerchief looks like it is for a child ...


Probably but it opens up the notion of taking any triangular lace shawl, for instance, & just knitting to the desired length. Pretty obvious, really but sometimes I don't see the obvious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you for the links.. I saved a few... the candle doily DFL is wonderful.. it has so many elements that can be used in lots of different applications .. I love that!!
> 
> Jane the Kerchief looks like it is for a child or a doll but I bet it could be made for an adult too.. I have it saved also..
> 
> ...


I came into a little bit of extra cash recently and treated myself to a new Ott lamp. It was 50 or 60% discount plus free shipping. The lamp bought was a floor unit with a magnifier arm. The magnifier is useless to me as it does not reach to where I am working but the lamp is a full spectrum 18 w bulb. This is much more powerful than the bulb in my Verilux lamp which is very similar to Ott but mine is about20 yrs old now and the gooseneck is going on it and I wanted more light. The online order was easy and the free shipping made it worthwhile to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Probably but it opens up the notion of taking any triangular lace shawl, for instance, & just knitting to the desired length. Pretty obvious, really but sometimes I don't see the obvious.


I know right?? sometimes it takes those little geniuses to open our eyes...LOL.. it is a very pretty pattern too.. and would only take a day or two tops to make.. Oh Tanya these would be quick Craft booth items too!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Probably but it opens up the notion of taking any triangular lace shawl, for instance, & just knitting to the desired length. Pretty obvious, really but sometimes I don't see the obvious.


Jane, I do that a lot. Just keep adding repeats until I have the length across the top. I use whatever yarn from lace to worsted that I wish or have on hand. Continue or stop whenever the size is right for the person it is intended for. Many of the prayer shawls are written for Lionbrand Homespun because it is soft. I find it doesn't hold up well so use Red Heart, adapting the patterns as needed.

I am making the Spring Fling shawl and maybe a matching kerchief. In chart 2 and 3 at line 15 (I think) the marker needs to move but I didn't see mention of it in the pattern. Right now this is on hold, maybe my wip project. It is on hold while I finish some other projects. Or Cat's Paw or Fire, the scarf I started when we studied color with Shirley.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, thanks for the Jackson fix.  Hope you get the rest you need.

I can still take pictures. Right now what is worrisome is that my pictures are not showing up on my computer. They are there in my libraries, but not in the program. And I cannot download the pictures to the computer. 

Ronie, I just might try taking the battery out. What a good idea! Maybe if I get the camera straightened out, the program problem will take care of itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ros* a lovely bunch of photos of Jackson- he always delights our days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'd love to have one of those trees, too, if anyone finds one!


I have been looking for those seeds for some time. Seems people don't like to share them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know right?? sometimes it takes those little geniuses to open our eyes...LOL.. it is a very pretty pattern too.. and would only take a day or two tops to make.. Oh Tanya these would be quick Craft booth items too!!!


Thanks for pointing that out--may try a few and see what response I get.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, thanks for the Jackson fix.  Hope you get the rest you need.
> 
> I can still take pictures. Right now what is worrisome is that my pictures are not showing up on my computer. They are there in my libraries, but not in the program. And I cannot download the pictures to the computer.
> 
> Ronie, I just might try taking the battery out. What a good idea! Maybe if I get the camera straightened out, the program problem will take care of itself.


And maybe there is a problem with the little computer chip card that is preventing the download. Was just told by Olympus that my card needed to be programmed for the computer to read it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am so pleased that the family is OK :thumbup:

Edit: I did enjoy Jackson. He looks as though he is having fun :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I did a small exercise in Mindfulness and it changed my life!! I never had a 'full' meter.. I just stopped eating because everyone else did and always felt like I should of eaten more.. after doing the exercise I now have a 'full' sensation and have cut my eating a lot!!! It has been years now and I would love to do a weekend seminar, class, or retreat on this!! I am sure I would love it!!


That is great :thumbup: I go every 3 months and practise in various ways in between. Our teacher is great as he has a real sense of humour so there is plenty pf laughter. I think that is very healing. :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it is lovely to treat yourself, You sound as though you got a good bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, thanks for the link to the candle holder doily. I especially love the daffodils and would love to learn to make them. Liked the little butterfly too!

Ros, Jackson has such an expressive face. Enjoyed seeing the pictures of him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Linen Violets Cowl by Darn Knit Anyway 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linen-violets-cowl

Golden bough/Gyllene grenverk by Ann Linderhjelm 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golden-bough-gyllene-grenverk

Lady Lismore by Elanor King 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss15/PATTlismore.php


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have been looking for those seeds for some time. Seems people don't like to share them.


what kind of seeds are you looking for? I must have missed that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> what kind of seeds are you looking for? I must have missed that


seeds for the 'money tree' I believe!!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Aren't we all?
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> seeds for the 'money tree' I believe!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Aren't we all?
> Sue


Mind you, if such a thing were possible, purchasing power would rapidly diminish!!!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> seeds for the 'money tree' I believe!!!!!!


oh man, thanks Julie. I read through so fast anymore, especially when I'm at work that I miss things. 
I did hear that several are going to be knitting the socks. That's good. 
And I will no longer be looking at the patterns posted.(maybe) I have no time to knit the things previously that I wanted to, although I have to say I LOVE the Spring Fling MKAL. Thanks Jane. I am up to the second beaded row tonight. 
Sue, yours is looking so good so far. Wish mine looked that good. maybe I'll post a pic on the weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

my pleasure!



KittyChris said:


> oh man, thanks Julie. I read through so fast anymore, especially when I'm at work that I miss things.
> I did hear that several are going to be knitting the socks. That's good.
> And I will no longer be looking at the patterns posted.(maybe) I have no time to knit the things previously that I wanted to, although I have to say I LOVE the Spring Fling MKAL. Thanks Jane. I am up to the second beaded row tonight.
> Sue, yours is looking so good so far. Wish mine looked that good. maybe I'll post a pic on the weekend


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I LOVE the Spring Fling MKAL..... maybe I'll post a pic on the weekend


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sue


and me


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, I am so glad your family is doing well and are safe. What a relief for you! As always, Jackson just melts my heart. 

Sue, your Spring Fling (did I get the name right?) MKAL is looking great! I haven't even cast on yet. :?

Jane, how is Tango doing? 

Thanks for all of the patterns posted. Now, to go look at all of that wonderful eye candy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, how is Tango doing? ...


He's pretty much back to normal. Maybe not quite as energetic. Thanks for asking


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He's pretty much back to normal. Maybe not quite as energetic. Thanks for asking


Good news!!! Thank you for the update. 

Ronie, you really do like to stretch out the suspense. You are still making us wait to see you Madryn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He's pretty much back to normal. Maybe not quite as energetic. Thanks for asking


I'm so happy that Tango is almost back to Normal. We love Tango!!! I have to recharge my iPad (I thought it was on charge last night, but too tired and forgot to turn the power switch on. Still don't have the computer fixed from the Lightning strike that took it out) I just wanted to ask (because I haven't caught up yet) have you posted your rules for the WIP LP yet? 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Linen Violets Cowl by Darn Knit Anyway
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linen-violets-cowl
> 
> Golden bough/Gyllene grenverk by Ann Linderhjelm
> ...


These are all really nice, but I love the Lady Lismore! It is going to the top of the list of to-dos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> have you posted your rules for the WIP LP yet? 💞


Good question.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...have you posted your rules for the WIP LP yet? ...


Gosh, no! I have to get cracking on that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So happy Ros, that Rachel and all are ok.


So glad you finally heard from your family Ros now you can breathe again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Beautiful, Sonja. 💞


Thank you Ros


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable!!!!


He is one handsome little boy Ros 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JUst went back through a couple of pages. 

DFL, lovely flower doily. Quite colorful. 

All other links have been looked at and "Ahhh"ed over. It has to really catch my eye to pick up another pattern to do. I also have so much that needs to get done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have been looking for those seeds for some time. Seems people don't like to share them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> what kind of seeds are you looking for? I must have missed that


Sorry. I see now that Julie answered the question.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

And me, too. I haven't even started mine yet.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

An interesting pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shifting-shapes

And another interesting one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cancun-boxy-lace-top

And another which is free for a limited time:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunray-3

Want another one?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-colors-work-shawl

Sue


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea!!!!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea Tango!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Close your eyes, Chris - not allowed to look anymore ;-)

Keeping along the theme of interesting crochet projects:

Lover's Knot Infinity Scarf by Evie Schipper 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lovers-knot-infinity-scarf-3

Vintage Pastels Coaster by Maggie Weldon 
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2012/04/01/free-crochet-pattern-vintage-pastels-coaster-92/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Latis after completion of second section in the mesh section. Still quite a few sections to go, before getting to the decreasing section.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns Sue and Jane.. I have the top in my library and a few others  Toni I think the top would work perfect for your yarn you have.. the colors would be really pretty too 

Sue that is really coming a long isn't it!! I really like this yarn you are using.. it seems to knit up very smoothly 

I know.. I shouldn't of said anything about my Madryn.. I have it off the mats but am so pooped I can't even think about taking pictures. I have tomorrow off so I can try to take pictures in the morning.. we are heading north tomorrow I hope to wear it then


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:



> Thanks for the patterns Sue and Jane.. I have the top in my library and a few others  Toni I think the top would work perfect for your yarn you have.. the colors would be really pretty too
> 
> Sue that is really coming a long isn't it!! I really like this yarn you are using.. it seems to knit up very smoothly
> 
> I know.. I shouldn't of said anything about my Madryn.. I have it off the mats but am so pooped I can't even think about taking pictures. I have tomorrow off so I can try to take pictures in the morning.. we are heading north tomorrow I hope to wear it then


   

I will look into that top.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the boxy lace top. Thanks Sue.

And I like the Solomon's knot cowl, Jane. I may have to try that one. . .sometime next year.  SO glad that Tango is continuing to improve.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He's pretty much back to normal. Maybe not quite as energetic. Thanks for asking


Yippee!! Such good news!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> what kind of seeds are you looking for? I must have missed that


The ones for the money tree😜


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Latis after completion of second section in the mesh section. Still quite a few sections to go, before getting to the decreasing section.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I did a small exercise in Mindfulness and it changed my life!! I never had a 'full' meter.. I just stopped eating because everyone else did and always felt like I should of eaten more.. after doing the exercise I now have a 'full' sensation and have cut my eating a lot!!! It has been years now and I would love to do a weekend seminar, class, or retreat on this!! I am sure I would love it!!


Isn't it wonderful when such a simple experience becomes transformative. There is a woman who does Mindfulness therapy but never worked with her. Did take a workshop on proprioceptive writing with her that was really enjoyable and realized that I had been doing it for many years. It was how I began each day for many years--writing meditatively before doing anything else. Really should get back into doing that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, it is lovely to treat yourself, You sound as though you got a good bargain. :thumbup:


Thanks. I think I did, too and it is something that was needed for some time now.

You also have a great bargain in your life with your meditation teacher.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you enablers ( you know who you are) for all those patterns. Too many to single them out but they are saved with wishful thinking for the time to make them

And Jane--having been thinking of Tango, I am so glad he is improving.

Ros--Jackson is still cute as a button.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, it has been fun watching as you knit the Latis. It is looking good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have one very happy puppy, Ringo and I now have a fence- built yesterday, and today with the weather still mild the back door has been open most of the day- so he has been able to come and go as he pleased. It makes such a difference.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Latis after completion of second section in the mesh section. Still quite a few sections to go, before getting to the decreasing section.
> 
> Sue


You're just moving right along there Sue. Looks lovely. I am still on the increasing section.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one very happy puppy, Ringo and I now have a fence- built yesterday, and today with the weather still mild the back door has been open most of the day- so he has been able to come and go as he pleased. It makes such a difference.


That's wonderful, Julie! I bet he's a happy little guy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yippee!! Such good news!


Definitely good news about tango
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's wonderful, Julie! I bet he's a happy little guy!


With a much happier 'mum' - now I know he has reasonable freedom- but is still safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Latis is looking good, Sue!

Jane, I am so pleased Tango is improving :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque
You also have a great bargain in your life with your meditation teacher.[/quote said:


> I do have a bargain as he does not take much money only what we can afford. He lives a very simple life in quite a run down part of Manchester. A gem!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your fence must be brilliant, Julie. I am so thrilled for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Your fence must be brilliant, Julie. I am so thrilled for you :thumbup:


It is making such a difference- like shortly I will go empty the washing machine- and I don't have to corral him first!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is Latis after completion of second section in the mesh section....


Looking great, Sue.
I completed the 8 reps for the first section last night. I dont think that I'll have time to start the mesh today because I have been neglecting other things that need to be done. Bad, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one very happy puppy, Ringo ...he has been able to come and go as he pleased. It makes such a difference.


I am glad for Ringo - & for you in seeing his pleasure. I can let Tango free in the front courtyard here but it isn't very big. Unfortunately, since the "great escape" on Saturday, I have had to attach him when he wants to go out back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> ... I am still on the increasing section.


I am so glad to hear that you have gotten restarted, Peg. How far along are you?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I make no apologies for the tempting yarn choices I've presented! With all of the pattern choices I have to have a worthy wool to work one or more patterns...once I've worked my small stash.

Whatever you do folks...don't have your fur-baby on a rope lead and have it wrap around your ankles. I have the scars on BOTH ankles to prove my point. Probably a good part of why my lower legs and feet swell. And the car accident in March of 2011 didn't help either. Standard transmission Chevrolet Geo Metro 2000 gave her life so I can pick on all y'all!

I think the air bag was the main reason I had my soft pallet trouble (and the removal). I'm 5'3" and have to be somewhat close to the steering wheel...even though I do seem to have longer legs than my Dad in the thigh length...and He is a tad taller still at 70+.

Now I cannot bolt as much food as I used to...I start getting full around the nose. Frustrating when I like the flavor and want more! Who needs bariatric (sp?) surgery? Just the basics...WHINE! Doesn't stop small amounts of hard candy (Jolly Ranchers) and chocolate (non-alcoholic).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one very happy puppy, Ringo and I now have a fence- built yesterday, and today with the weather still mild the back door has been open most of the day- so he has been able to come and go as he pleased. It makes such a difference.


Oh, Julie!! How wonderful.  He must be smiling.

I cast on my All about Love last night. Didn't want to have to do fiddly stuff on the runaway, as DH doesn't have a hobby he takes along. So I need to not be so very engrossed in my knitting.  I have three rows done and am ready to start the lace pattern. 

Today we clean all day and have two offices to do after supper. Then we can focus on the final things before we leave and get off in the morning.

Camera. Seems to work fine. I think software is the problem. I will have DS look into it when I get back. I have found my photos on the computer. I may just have to get some rewriteables and do back up. Then mess with the software. So I will be taking pictures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making such a difference- like shortly I will go empty the washing machine- and I don't have to corral him first!


How wonderful for you and Ringo! Finally everything is falling into place, with fence being built and washer working. Happy days!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do have a bargain as he does not take much money only what we can afford. He lives a very simple life in quite a run down part of Manchester. A gem!


Sounds like a genuine soul, or one who is trying to be one.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, it is fun to see the Latis developing. Thanks for sharing the progress.

Jane, so glad Tango is feeling better. 

Bev, that sounds like a good project to take along on your get away. Glad your camera is working and we will be able to get to share in some of your sights!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sue, it is fun to see the Latis developing. Thanks for sharing the progress.
> 
> Jane, so glad Tango is feeling better.
> 
> Bev, that sounds like a good project to take along on your get away. Glad your camera is working and we will be able to get to share in some of your sights!


I'm glad the camera is working too . Have a safe journey and a wonderful time and take plenty of pictures to share with everybody here 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the fence and a happy puppy, Julie! No doubt, you will both enjoy having it. 

The Latis is really looking good, Sue!

Enjoy your trip, Bev!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I cast on my All about Love last night... have three rows done and am ready to start the lace pattern.


I am jealous! I want to cast on, too. 
Looking forward to seeing your pics when you get back.
Have a good runaway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)

Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both are looking good, Jane. If you don't start on Latis today, I will be very surprise! MM looks great in the wisteria.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)
> 
> Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, you Latis is looking good!  Love the picture of your Mountain Mist in the midst of the wisteria. 

Thanks all, we are looking forward to it. There is a bit of uncertainty because we have never been there before, but that's the fun of it all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Both are looking good, Jane.


Thanks, Sue 


> If you don't start on Latis today, I will be very surprise!


I really don't need encouragement like that! ;-)
I haven't touched the socks or sweater for ages.


> MM looks great in the wisteria.


I love wisteria! Did I say that before?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you Latis is looking good!  Love the picture of your Mountain Mist in the midst of the wisteria....


Thanks, Bev 
Great alliteration you have on the go there.

ETA: Too bad it wasn't a Magnolia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad for Ringo - & for you in seeing his pleasure. I can let Tango free in the front courtyard here but it isn't very big. Unfortunately, since the "great escape" on Saturday, I have had to attach him when he wants to go out back.


I was having to attach Ringo anywhere until this last two days- so it is a considerable improvement all round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I make no apologies for the tempting yarn choices I've presented! With all of the pattern choices I have to have a worthy wool to work one or more patterns...once I've worked my small stash.
> 
> Whatever you do folks...don't have your fur-baby on a rope lead and have it wrap around your ankles. I have the scars on BOTH ankles to prove my point. Probably a good part of why my lower legs and feet swell. And the car accident in March of 2011 didn't help either. Standard transmission Chevrolet Geo Metro 2000 gave her life so I can pick on all y'all!
> 
> ...


That does not sound exactly fun- do I read you right?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie!! How wonderful.  He must be smiling.
> 
> I cast on my All about Love last night. Didn't want to have to do fiddly stuff on the runaway, as DH doesn't have a hobby he takes along. So I need to not be so very engrossed in my knitting.  I have three rows done and am ready to start the lace pattern.
> 
> ...


We are both smiling!
Have a wonderful break- you deserve it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> How wonderful for you and Ringo! Finally everything is falling into place, with fence being built and washer working. Happy days!


And greater help for me in the house, and with the shopping, things are indeed looking up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the fence and a happy puppy, Julie! No doubt, you will both enjoy having it.
> 
> The Latis is really looking good, Sue!
> 
> Enjoy your trip, Bev!!!


Thanks Toni- we are so enjoying being able to open that door without worry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)
> 
> Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


Wisteria is one of my very favourites- I should get one at some point for the back fence. 
Both shawls are looking good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, that mountain mist looks so pretty amongst the wisteria! Enjoy the coming blooms.
Your Latis looks great as well and I will not be surprised if we see more by the end of the day&#128516;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a genuine soul, or one who is trying to be one.


That is all we can do on this far flung part of the universe :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your shawls are lovely. The wisteria is grand, too :thumbup: Ours is not any way near flowering but we do have buds on it. It was planted two years ago and it is the first time it has flowered.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> Both shawls are looking good.


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Both are looking good, Jane.
> Sue


Ditto from me, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, that mountain mist looks so pretty amongst the wisteria! Enjoy the coming blooms.
> Your Latis looks great as well and I will not be surprised if we see more by the end of the day😄


Thank you 
I managed to resist the Latis & worked on Affinity for 2 rows during my tea break. You guys are making it hard to abstain from the Latis! Okay - half an hour in the back pulling up weeds, then another tea break. Will I remain strong or will I succumb to the wiles of the Latis?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your shawls are lovely. The wisteria is grand, too :thumbup:


Thank you. Norma 
Ours is not any way near flowering but we do have buds on it. It was planted two years ago and it is the first time it has flowered.[/quote]
Our neighbour gave us this plant - game from England, actually.
The first year that we planted it, it took off like a rocket. We actually had some very small flowers the next year - although everyone keeps telling us, "Oh, no, t takes at least 5 years for it to flower." It must really like the soil that it is in.
I am thinking of putting up another support for it to move along to the other side.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jane!


Thank, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Our neighbour gave us this plant - game from England, actually.
> The first year that we planted it, it took off like a rocket. We actually had some very small flowers the next year - although everyone keeps telling us, "Oh, no, t takes at least 5 years for it to flower." It must really like the soil that it is in.
> I am thinking of putting up another support for it to move along to the other side.


They can get quite heavy- I've always had mine grow up trees I was not especially fond of.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No question, but you will succumb! We are off to my DD's to help her prepare for au pair's arrival tonight. I am taking Latis, but I really doubt I will get any knitting on it until tonight.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you . Will I remain strong or will I succumb to the wiles of the Latis?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

More good dog news!! Happy for both Julie and Ringo.

Lovely MM in wisteria Jane. 

This is the toe so far in the Knit Purl Hunter KAL. Two days and this is it, lol. I am so not going to finish a sock by May 15th.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane. Jane. This is your yarn calling. Come to me, come to me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> This is the toe so far in the Knit Purl Hunter KAL. Two days and this is it, lol. I am so not going to finish a sock by May 15th.


I like it so far, Melanie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Isn't it wonderful when such a simple experience becomes transformative. There is a woman who does Mindfulness therapy but never worked with her. Did take a workshop on proprioceptive writing with her that was really enjoyable and realized that I had been doing it for many years. It was how I began each day for many years--writing meditatively before doing anything else. Really should get back into doing that.


I journal every morning and when I am at home I find myself writing in it more often.. somedays a lot most days a little but something every day  I started doing that about 5 years ago  it just connects me to me.. I use to meditate every day too.. I am working on getting back to this and to start the Yoga DVD I bought months ago..LOL I have a neighbor who teaches a specific type of Yoga.. she also teaches Mandelas.. I use to live across the street from her studio.. it is very expensive but enlightening also. Her english is not great and she is very soft spoken.. so I am not sure how she does this.. I have been to the open house and her husband brings us fresh caught fish every now and then.. So the are a bit more than acquaintances it is something I will be doing as some point in the future..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I make no apologies for the tempting yarn choices I've presented! With all of the pattern choices I have to have a worthy wool to work one or more patterns...once I've worked my small stash.
> 
> Whatever you do folks...don't have your fur-baby on a rope lead and have it wrap around your ankles. I have the scars on BOTH ankles to prove my point. Probably a good part of why my lower legs and feet swell. And the car accident in March of 2011 didn't help either. Standard transmission Chevrolet Geo Metro 2000 gave her life so I can pick on all y'all!
> 
> ...


on no need for apologies !!!! the fact that you found that beautiful yarn at reasonable prices is wonderful!!! I know we are all thrilled the Geo Metro is the one that was sacrificed!!! and that you are here with us..  
The problem I have with my hip is because the dogs wrapped themselves (leashes) around my ankle and tried to run after the lady with her dogs.. if I ever see her again I will certainly tell her what her stupidity did to me.. I honestly don't place blame it was really an accident.. but some air heads need to be more aware of their surroundings... I am wondering if the beaches/streets will be safe in July when pot becomes legal here...LOL many more air heads on the streets...LOL We are all doing the waiting game.. it will either be interesting or nothing will change..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great news for Tango and Ringo!! I hated tying up my dogs.. but we had to in a few places.. it was hard on my Golden Retriever because she was born and raised on the ranch.. she never had to be locked up or tied.. she adjusted very well and was the best dog.. now we have a fenced back yard but some very yappy dogs so it is good they can run in and out if they want.. but once they start barking I bring them in... Fritz likes to bring in earth worms or any kind of bug he can find and then roll in it.. so I have to make sure his mouth is empty .. he's such a little boy..LOL

Jane you latis is coming along great.. again you and Sue look like your using the same yarn... at least on my monitor.. and the MM in the Wisteria is beautiful.. you got so lucky that it loves the spot it is in and that it is blooming for you!! I planted a Hydrangia a few years back and it is coming along very well.. we were told that it would take a few years to bloom. I cut it back and it is growing up very well.. I hope to get some blossoms on it this year.. last year it bloomed for me.. so fingers crossed.. its my first so I'm learning lots..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wisteria is one of my very favourites- I should get one at some point for the back fence.
> Both shawls are looking good.


I bought a wisteria a couple of years ago planted it in back garden and the dog dug it up 3 times . Even tried hiding it but she found it anything else and she hasn't touched
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie!
What needles are you on for your MKAL? they look very fine? I'd agree May 15th looks like a tall order!



MissMelba said:


> More good dog news!! Happy for both Julie and Ringo.
> 
> Lovely MM in wisteria Jane.
> 
> This is the toe so far in the Knit Purl Hunter KAL. Two days and this is it, lol. I am so not going to finish a sock by May 15th.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)
> 
> Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


I missed these somehow !!your mountain mist shawl is gorgeous and your Latis is looking great too 
I love wisteria when it is in full bloom 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that toe is so beautiful!!! 

Sonja, so sorry about the wisteria. It is strange how the dogs persist in digging up some things and not other :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good that life is improving for them both! Ringo occasionally has to be brought inside for barking, but was a lot worse at the old house, when there was the dog over the fence. I guess even worms can be a problem when inside.



Ronie said:


> Great news for Tango and Ringo!! I hated tying up my dogs.. but we had to in a few places.. it was hard on my Golden Retriever because she was born and raised on the ranch.. she never had to be locked up or tied.. she adjusted very well and was the best dog.. now we have a fenced back yard but some very yappy dogs so it is good they can run in and out if they want.. but once they start barking I bring them in... Fritz likes to bring in earth worms or any kind of bug he can find and then roll in it.. so I have to make sure his mouth is empty .. he's such a little boy..LOL
> 
> Jane you latis is coming along great.. again you and Sue look like your using the same yarn... at least on my monitor.. and the MM in the Wisteria is beautiful.. you got so lucky that it loves the spot it is in and that it is blooming for you!! I planted a Hydrangia a few years back and it is coming along very well.. we were told that it would take a few years to bloom. I cut it back and it is growing up very well.. I hope to get some blossoms on it this year.. last year it bloomed for me.. so fingers crossed.. its my first so I'm learning lots..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bought a wisteria a couple of years ago planted it in back garden and the dog dug it up 3 times . Even tried hiding it but she found it anything else and she hasn't touched
> Sonja


oh oh, Mishka! Naughty girl. My old dog, Rufus, 'pruned' back my white rose so far that it never recovered.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, that toe is so beautiful!!!
> 
> Sonja, so sorry about the wisteria. It is strange how the dogs persist in digging up some things and not other :thumbdown:


It was the perfect spot for it too oh well .

Melanie your toe is looking great . Look forward to seeing a beautiful pair of socks 
Socks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie I forgot to comment on your socks.. I think they are looking great.. and that they always take the longest when you are first starting out!! then it goes pretty quick until the heel.. I just have to make myself sit down and do some knitting.. I should of been done with the slippers I started a long time ago.. hopefully I'll get them done the weekend. 

I just saw this yarn site on Facebook.. has any one ever bought from them? 
http://store.darngoodyarn.com/
some of the prices are really good.. and the story behind the site is also a very good one.. I didn't read it all but what I did read I was impressed with


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Lovely MM in wisteria Jane.


Thank you, Melanie 


> This is the toe so far in the Knit Purl Hunter KAL. Two days and this is it, lol. I am so not going to finish a sock by May 15th.


Looking good! 
The start takes more time relative to other parts. Also, now that the toe is done, you have straight knitting until the gusset. It will go much faster. You can do it!! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane. Jane. This is your yarn calling. Come to me, come to me.


Yes, Yarn, I hear you!! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie I forgot to comment on your socks.. I think they are looking great.. and that they always take the longest when you are first starting out!! then it goes pretty quick until the heel.. I just have to make myself sit down and do some knitting.. I should of been done with the slippers I started a long time ago.. hopefully I'll get them done the weekend.
> 
> I just saw this yarn site on Facebook.. has any one ever bought from them?
> http://store.darngoodyarn.com/
> some of the prices are really good.. and the story behind the site is also a very good one.. I didn't read it all but what I did read I was impressed with


I tried to place an order- but could not get to the checkout!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Fritz likes to bring in earth worms or any kind of bug he can find and then roll in it...


This reminds me of a birthday card Michael got one year. I must see if I can find it.


> Jane you latis is coming along great.. again you and Sue look like your using the same yarn... at least on my monitor...


No - mine is very different from Sue's. It kind of looks like linen & cotton mixed & is a light beige.


> and the MM in the Wisteria is beautiful...


Thanks 


> I planted a Hydrangia a few years back and it is coming along very well...


There is a hydrangea in the corner on the terrace (you can just pick out the green to the right behind the shawl) but it is in a built up/rocked in spot with earth added. Apparently the soil here is the wrong kind for it but this one does well there - despite competition from about 4 other climbing things that I tear at every year but keep coming back, There is a clematis in there as well but I might have managed to kill that - confusing it for one of the others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ... the dog dug it up 3 times ...


They can be such funny creatures. Although I am sure that you weren't having fun. 
I need to hide things that I pant from my husband because he invariable runs them over with the mower.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...your mountain mist shawl is gorgeous and your Latis is looking great too...


Thank you, Sonya


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They can be such funny creatures. Although I am sure that you weren't having fun.
> I need to hide things that I pant from my husband because he invariable runs them over with the mower.


Men and their machines!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried to place an order- but could not get to the checkout!


Well, I am afraid to even look. I spent $100 on yarn last night... & then I scoped out this week's Posh & I am afraid that I might be in trouble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am afraid to even look. I spent $100 on yarn last night... & then I scoped out this week's Posh & I am afraid that I might be in trouble.


I've promised a shawl for my cousin in Glasgow, Scotland, and some of their silk looks ideal.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Bev
> Great alliteration you have on the go there. Too bad it wasn't a Magnolia.


Unfortunately, it was not on purpose. Kind of like the sunset colors I end up picking in my yarn. 

Norma, first year for blooms on your wisteria. Yay!

Melanie, love your yarn for your sock. Yum!

Jane, just in case you missed Melanie's post: Jane. Jane. This is your yarn calling. Come to me, come to me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried to place an order- but could not get to the checkout!


I'm going to pick up a gift card today and give it a try... I hope it works.. the yarn is beautiful.. I was just wondering what the shipping would be.. maybe I should give it a try then decide..LOL

I'm sorry it gave you a problem.. maybe try later.. I'll come back it if I have better luck!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... some of their silk looks ideal.


Silk?! No one said anything about silk! Now I have to look. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, just in case you missed Melanie's post: Jane. Jane. This is your yarn calling. Come to me, come to me.


No, I didn't miss it - I answered the call. 
I feel like everyone is ganging up on me! Help!
;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Miss Pam, Julie, Norma, Sonja, Ronie, Jane, Bev  I think I am going to like the seamless toe.

Julie - I am using size US1 - 2.25mm. Rather pointy things, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm going to pick up a gift card today and give it a try... I hope it works.. the yarn is beautiful.. I was just wondering what the shipping would be.. maybe I should give it a try then decide..LOL
> 
> I'm sorry it gave you a problem.. maybe try later.. I'll come back it if I have better luck!!


Hard to work out the postage till you get to the checkout- I saw something about Shenecktady ?(?sp) on the location map.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Silk?! No one said anything about silk! Now I have to look. :-(


And what is more, recycled sari silk- gorgeous colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Miss Pam, Julie, Norma, Sonja, Ronie, Jane, Bev  I think I am going to like the seamless toe.
> 
> Julie - I am using size US1 - 2.25mm. Rather pointy things, lol.


And very tough on my arthriticky hands!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)


Golly, I wonder how that happened?  (looking good, by the way)



jscaplen said:


> Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I got to the checkout and shipping will be something like $2.95 for me.. under $3.00 anyway... so now I will be doing some serious looking... I did pick out the raw undyed silk package for $16.00 I am looking at this http://store.darngoodyarn.com/products/undyed-yarn-dyeable-yarn-collection?variant=1103923132 that equals to 692 yds of raw silk in varying stages to be died.. sounds like it would make some wonderful kerchiefs or shawls.. like the Random Monet was...  I did look to see where it was.. your right it is in Schenectady NY 
Not that I need any more yarn mind you.. but playing with dyes sounds like a lot of fun  plus if its nice I would be very open to buying more..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane. Jane. This is your yarn calling. Come to me, come to me.


  :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...if its nice I would be very open to buying more..


I think that I will wait to see what you think of it - especially since I am very drawn to this week's Posh lineup.
Funny thing about the order that I placed last night... It is from a supplier in England called WoolStack. I tried them out last year for the first time. I just checked on the status of last night's order - which has been shipped already, incidentally - & discovered that I had placed my order last year on the same day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Miss Pam, Julie, Norma, Sonja, Ronie, Jane, Bev  I think I am going to like the seamless toe.
> 
> Julie - I am using size US1 - 2.25mm. Rather pointy things, lol.


They look like they will be very nice socks when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> & discovered that I had placed my order last year on the same day.


Isn't it something how we get into such routines? Enjoy your yarn!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Enjoy your yarn!!!


I plan on it!
I am thinking that this is an anniversary that I should celebrate every year. ;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I plan on it!
> I am thinking that this is an anniversary that I should celebrate every year. ;-)


I could second that motion.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> More good dog news!! Happy for both Julie and Ringo.
> 
> Lovely MM in wisteria Jane.
> 
> This is the toe so far in the Knit Purl Hunter KAL. Two days and this is it, lol. I am so not going to finish a sock by May 15th.


Mel, you can finish one sock in 3 weeks. I'm counting on it. It does look gorgeous so far, is that Zauberball yarn? I'm using some Patons sock yarn I had, the stitches don't look quite so lovely as yours does.

Julie, glad you have a fenced in yard now!

Jane, maybe you should plant a grape vine too and make your own wine. 
:-o

I can't remember what else I have read, sorry.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, maybe you should plant a grape vine too and make your own wine. ...


We do have a vine, actually. 
You can see that in the wisteria photo as well - against the wall on the right. So far we haven't been here to see the grapes ripen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I could second that motion.


I don't need much encouragement - just a reminder. ;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't need much encouragement - just a reminder. ;-)


Hang your receipt right by your computer so you see it next year. :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hang your receipt right by your computer so you see it next year. :wink:


Can't do that - that would be leaving evidence for my husband to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, you can finish one sock in 3 weeks. I'm counting on it. It does look gorgeous so far, is that Zauberball yarn? I'm using some Patons sock yarn I had, the stitches don't look quite so lovely as yours does.
> 
> Julie, glad you have a fenced in yard now!
> 
> ...


Ringo is outside now luxuriating in his new found freedom- makes my life so much easier!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Can't do that - that would be leaving evidence for my husband to see.


Definitely don't want to do that!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo is outside now luxuriating in his new found freedom- makes my life so much easier!


I bet it does, Julie, and a happier furry friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet it does, Julie, and a happier furry friend!


 :thumbup: That is so true!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got to the checkout and shipping will be something like $2.95 for me.. under $3.00 anyway... so now I will be doing some serious looking... I did pick out the raw undyed silk package for $16.00 I am looking at this http://store.darngoodyarn.com/products/undyed-yarn-dyeable-yarn-collection?variant=1103923132 that equals to 692 yds of raw silk in varying stages to be died.. sounds like it would make some wonderful kerchiefs or shawls.. like the Random Monet was...  I did look to see where it was.. your right it is in Schenectady NY
> Not that I need any more yarn mind you.. but playing with dyes sounds like a lot of fun  plus if its nice I would be very open to buying more..


All this talk of yarn, did anyone see the site that has a coupon for KP members? It was in upcoming posts http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333641-1.html but I didn't get the link to work.

Trying to not buy yarn until some stash is used. Just don't have much lace weight stash.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, now you did it! I've been trying to use up my stash, but after checking out the yarn at the site, I HAD to place an order for the dyeable silk!

Actually, I've been looking for some silk yarn, so it was all to the good - but don't tell my DH!!

Julie, I'm glad Tango is able to get out by himself. It's a nice feeling to be free to roam, even if it is only in the yard.

All the shawls and socks look great. I finished & blocked the wedding shawl, but haven't had time or weather to take pictures. It feels like winter out there today!

DIANE


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> Well, now you did it! I've been trying to use up my stash, but after checking out the yarn at the site, I HAD to place an order for the dyeable silk!
> 
> Actually, I've been looking for some silk yarn, so it was all to the good - but don't tell my DH!!
> 
> ...


Very gently, Diane:

Jane / Tango

Julie / Ringo

Not surprised by the muddle! and yes Ringo is one much happier dog- now out chasing a cat that has broached his territory.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Can't do that - that would be leaving evidence for my husband to see.


*LOL* That would not be good. Hmmm, there must be a way to remember...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, it sounds like you are both happier. 

Welcome to the "Club", Diane! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, it sounds like you are both happier.
> 
> Welcome to the "Club", Diane! :thumbup:


Life feels good- and the sun is shining!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life feels good- and the sun is shining!


Amen!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life feels good- and the sun is shining!


Sun was shining here to all week been up in the 20 ies but weather man says it's going to turn cold and be below 10 degrees . It's the only time they get the weather report right when they are predicting cold weather


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sun was shining here to all week been up in the 20 ies but weather man says it's going to turn cold and be below 10 degrees . It's the only time they get the weather report right when they are predicting cold weather


bummer!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> All this talk of yarn, did anyone see the site that has a coupon for KP members? It was in upcoming posts http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333641-1.html but I didn't get the link to work.
> 
> Trying to not buy yarn until some stash is used. Just don't have much lace weight stash.


I clicked on your link and KP says that topic is deleted. Must have been spam or malware.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Sun was shining here to all week been up in the 20 ies but weather man says it's going to turn cold and be below 10 degrees . It's the only time they get the weather report right when they are predicting cold weather


And I thought 28 tonight in the Poconos was going to be cold. Wow. I believe the earths axis are shifting and we are not slated for the tropics it seems. :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie I forgot to comment on your socks.. I think they are looking great.. and that they always take the longest when you are first starting out!! then it goes pretty quick until the heel.. I just have to make myself sit down and do some knitting.. I should of been done with the slippers I started a long time ago.. hopefully I'll get them done the weekend.
> 
> I just saw this yarn site on Facebook.. has any one ever bought from them?
> http://store.darngoodyarn.com/
> some of the prices are really good.. and the story behind the site is also a very good one.. I didn't read it all but what I did read I was impressed with


I actually called the shop couple years back when I had gotten some recycled sari silk on ebay. She was very helpful to me understanding the different qualities of sari silk and they had/have a few patterns with this yarn on their web site. I would trust them. I do like the collaboration with woman in India. What I would be careful about, tho, is that they are getting all their yarns from these women's cottage industry groups and not the large silk material companies.

The yarn is not colorfast from my personal experience so it needs washing and in vinegar. If I bought my yarn from DGY this is a question that I would ask of them.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry about that, Julie. I was thinking Ringo, but typed Tango! I must be getting dyslexic.

Anyway, I hope they are both happy & well.
DIANE


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And I thought 28 tonight in the Poconos was going to be cold. Wow. I believe the earths axis are shifting and we are not slated for the tropics it seems. :XD:


Celsius not Fahrenheit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maceace said:


> Sorry about that, Julie. I was thinking Ringo, but typed Tango! I must be getting dyslexic.
> 
> Anyway, I hope they are both happy & well.
> DIANE


I understand Tango is doing well too- has to be kept from escaping the back yard! Ringo certainly is well and happy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> All this talk of yarn, did anyone see the site that has a coupon for KP members? It was in upcoming posts http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333641-1.html but I didn't get the link to work.
> 
> Trying to not buy yarn until some stash is used. Just don't have much lace weight stash.


sounds like Admin deleted the topic. who was giving the discount.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sun was shining here to all week been up in the 20 ies but weather man says it's going to turn cold and be below 10 degrees . It's the only time they get the weather report right when they are predicting cold weather


Is that temp in celsius? If Farenheit that is more than cold.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

melanie--what a beautify blue toe. will wait to see the rest of the foot.


my neighbors have an arbor with wisteria and it is beautiful when in bloom. my own experience with it is that once it starts, it is very aggressive. the root system becomes massive and can do serious damage to a house. i once had to tear out such a system grown on/around a deck and wound up taking apart the entire side of the house to remove all the roots.

i envy you who can grow hydrangea. it is deer candy and impossible to grow around me. it is an all time favorite of mine. love the changing colors of the flowers with changing pH of the soil.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Diane you can let us know what you think of the yarn.. I do think it looked more fragile or raw than some yarns so it would be hand wash only.. hmmm maybe soaking each skein in cold vinegar water would be best before even starting!!! I would worry that trying afterwards would still get some bleeding.. the yarn I am looking at is raw.. and I would most likely use natural dye's or kool aids.. I don't have a local source for any other dyes.. except Ritz .. I can't see using that unless I could do a cold water dye job.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is creepy... I wonder what it means.. LOL probably that you get a craving for the yarn they sell once a year..  

Tanya I have to put a netting over my Hydrangia until it is mature then the deer don't seem interested.. I have a neighbor who has lots growing along the fence line and several who have them in their yards.. so hopefully in the next few years we won't have to worry about it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am close to being done with the first slipper.. they go fast.. I am kinda changing the pattern as I go... but it fits me loose so it should fit my son perfect... hubby and him have the same size feet so I will have him try it on after we eat tonight..  it is thick and stiff.. it should hold up...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty... Zinnia Dishcloth
http://www.willowyarns.com/product.aspx?pid=219575


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am happy to say a decision has been made for slipper bottoms. I found some phenix online for about $3/skein which good yardage. It was in bulky and dk wt which I had never before seen. So ordered 3 skeins and will be making slipper bottoms to double over the regular yarn to be used. So may actually get a pair of slippers for myself this year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is creepy... I wonder what it means.. LOL probably that you get a craving for the yarn they sell once a year..
> 
> Tanya I have to put a netting over my Hydrangia until it is mature then the deer don't seem interested.. I have a neighbor who has lots growing along the fence line and several who have them in their yards.. so hopefully in the next few years we won't have to worry about it


Good to know. Maybe in the near future will try this. The deer are so plentiful in my area. I sometimes think an invisible fence would be great but so costly.

Edit: Am also pleased to report I finally got some beads for the Madryn and am doing my first beading work. #6 seed beads, glass, in a color that is a total match for my main color. May never be noticed but the experience of doing it is a bit of a challenge to get it to go smoothly. The one problem is that the #13 hook bends so easily. How do other people deal with this?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love that zinnia dishcloth. It would make a lovely washcloth to give as a gift with homemade soap. 

Tanya, my #13 hook is stainless steel. It does fine. I did have one that bent all over and then broke, so be careful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My hooks are stainless steel also, as strong as can be.

Bev, do you make soap?

edit: That is a beautiful cloth! I really like this zinnia!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

You don't want to see what I can do to steel Boye/Wright Crochet hooks around the flat label area. Now if someone could pool their funds for a titanium/tungsten (I don't expect platinum) set of crochet hooks all the way down to the Lacis .4 and .5 mm (15 and 16 equivalent).

Bragging rights!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333597-1.html
Now to finish the bookmarks and that blue to white winter scarf pattern by TLL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You don't want to see what I can do to steel Boye/Wright Crochet hooks around the flat label area. Now if someone could pool their funds for a titanium/tungsten (I don't expect platinum) set of crochet hooks all the way down to the Lacis .4 and .5 mm (15 and 16 equivalent).
> 
> Bragging rights!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333597-1.html
> Now to finish the bookmarks and that blue to white winter scarf pattern by TLL!


And well deserved!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Bragging rights!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333597-1.html
> Now to finish the bookmarks and that blue to white winter scarf pattern by TLL!


Congratulations, Kaixixang!!! It is beautiful!!! You do such nice work.  :thumbup:


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful doily, Kaixixang! Great work!

DIANE


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I clicked on your link and KP says that topic is deleted. Must have been spam or malware.


Well I could not get the link to work on that post. It said it was for USA only at this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> You don't want to see what I can do to steel Boye/Wright Crochet hooks around the flat label area. Now if someone could pool their funds for a titanium/tungsten (I don't expect platinum) set of crochet hooks all the way down to the Lacis .4 and .5 mm (15 and 16 equivalent).
> 
> Bragging rights!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333597-1.html
> Now to finish the bookmarks and that blue to white winter scarf pattern by TLL!


You have every right to brag . It's beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Kaixixang!!! It is beautiful!!! You do such nice work.  :thumbup:


From me, too. It is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you and Ringo are enjoying yourselves. Enjoy the sun :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Bragging rights!...!


Gorgeous work & congratulations on your sale. She is obviously very pleased with her purchase. Hopefully, it will help you sell more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, what lovely work. You definitely deserve bragging rights. Also, the lady that bought it is very nice to give you the praise you deserve on KP. Hopefully, that will get you more sales.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--your work is always precision perfect. So nice to get that recognition from a satisfied customer.

Bev/Toni--thanx for the steel hook info. What brands do you use? The one I found was a Susan Bates #13/14 and it seems as soft as butter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--your work is always precision perfect. So nice to get that recognition from a satisfied customer.
> 
> Bev/Toni--thanx for the steel hook info. What brands do you use? The one I found was a Susan Bates #13/14 and it seems as soft as butter.


I think mine is a #12 Boyle. I use it with 6/0 and 8/0 sized beads. The neck is narrow enough that I can get 3 or 4 8/0 beads on at one time. This saves me a little time and helps keeps the knitting rhythm going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I think mine is a #12 Boyle. I use it with 6/0 and 8/0 sized beads. The neck is narrow enough that I can get 3 or 4 8/0 beads on at one time. This saves me a little time and helps keeps the knitting rhythm going.


thank you Toni. I can find a Boye #12 online. It was very slow doing the 1 bead at a time with the #13, altho, that hook can hold a few beads at once, too. The process felt a bit spastic to me but give the application of 3 beads at a time, getting them all on the hook at once would have helped.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--just realized I missed your note about using Boye/Wright steel hooks. I think you would put on quite a show with your hooking finesse.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And well deserved!


Indeed!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got to the checkout and shipping will be something like $2.95 for me.. under $3.00 anyway... so now I will be doing some serious looking... I did pick out the raw undyed silk package for $16.00 I am looking at this http://store.darngoodyarn.com/products/undyed-yarn-dyeable-yarn-collection?variant=1103923132 that equals to 692 yds of raw silk in varying stages to be died.. sounds like it would make some wonderful kerchiefs or shawls.. like the Random Monet was...  I did look to see where it was.. your right it is in Schenectady NY
> Not that I need any more yarn mind you.. but playing with dyes sounds like a lot of fun  plus if its nice I would be very open to buying more..


I have a skein of Silk Cloud...purchased during my visit to Arkansas this spring. I love this yarn...only have one skein but it is very nice.

http://store.darngoodyarn.com/collections/fabric/products/lace-weight-silk-yarn-1


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I have a skein of Silk Cloud...purchased during my visit to Arkansas this spring. I love this yarn...only have one skein but it is very nice.
> 
> http://store.darngoodyarn.com/collections/fabric/products/lace-weight-silk-yarn-1


Very nice looking yarn. Great colors in the skein. Are the colors long runs or short? Do they fade into each other, ombre style?


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! I just haven't been able to keep up with this wonderful thread this week. Just too much going on! I did however get a new phone and tablet so perhaps I'll be able to keep up when I'm not at home anymore. 

I wish everyone well! Love the crochet doily by Kaixixang. Spectacular!!!!!

Love that yarn DFL, can feel it all the way to NM!

On the edging of the Madryn, but no beads....this time! I still have to cast on for the MKAL Spring Fling. Maybe next week when I actually have a couple of days off!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I use a US10 stainless steel hook.. I also use 20 gauge wire. I don't know its density but it is very soft and works great.. I thread it onto the stitch. like a bobby pin. then thread the bead on and slip it on over the stitch and slip the stitch back on the needle to be purled... Jane shared a while back that she does the beading on the Purls side and the beads show nicer.. I tried it on the Advent scarf and it worked out great!

Kaixixang what a great testament to your work!! of course we all knew how great your work is..  I'm glad you brought it to my attention... I don't go into the main forum any more.. I miss it.. but I don't miss the fussing or the lost time I spent in there.. I just found other things to occupy my time...LOL

DFL that is great news!!! I am getting excited now to make my purchase.. I love that yarn you shared too... it looks like the color changes are long!! how beautiful that must work up.. do you any pictures of what is works up like??? you know us we love pictures..

I love the doily and have it saved.. it is the perfect combo of Knitting and Crochet!! and how pretty they would be scatterd about the room.. I don't think a vase would sit in the middle of it but off to the side would look so pretty!!!! I like the Willow yarn site.. I get there newsletter but I get a bit delete happy and end up deleting more than I want to!!

we were going to get a room up the Coast last night.. hubby came home and was beat.. almost 60 hours of work this week.. so we are going this morning.. I am going to look for some sock yarn at Joannes.. I should print off the coupon that came this morning.. I think we are also going to Walmart!! it will be the fastest shopping in the world.. our Walmart(70+ miles north) is horrible.. the music is loud.. the store is loud and crowded but the work boots they carry last the longest and hubby needs new boots.. I might get to the yarn section.. I hope so.. 
It will be a nice drive.. and we plan on enjoying ourselves.. 
Have a great weekend everyone..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Hi everyone!!! I just haven't been able to keep up with this wonderful thread this week. Just too much going on! I did however get a new phone and tablet so perhaps I'll be able to keep up when I'm not at home anymore.
> 
> I wish everyone well! Love the crochet doily by Kaixixang. Spectacular!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jacki that is great!! Now the whole world is open to you no matter where you are!! 
I didn't put beads on mine either.. which reminds me I need to take pictures.. I don't know where my brain was yesterday... LOL I did get one slipper done!! Tanya I may need to know how the Phentex works out... I don't mind knitting with double strands but if they get holes in them quickly it is a lot of work!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Jane shared a while back that she does the beading on the Purls side and the beads show nicer...


I just want to clarify something here... I often bead on the WS row if the bead is intended to be placed * after* the stitch is worked. Sometimes the designer says to place the bead & then knit - so I don't do it then, obviously.
I find that it helps me to keep track of my pattern when I do it on the way back cross - helps to avoid errors. it is also much easier to handle stitches that are between 2 YOs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> On the edging of the Madryn, but no beads....this time! I still have to cast on for the MKAL Spring Fling. Maybe next week when I actually have a couple of days off!


Hi Jacki! Good to see you here. Sounds like you've had a busy week.

I just finished my Madryn last night (a few days later than my goal but it's now done). I did bead the border (on the WS rows as Jane has suggested). Plan to block it this morning. Did get my MKAL Spring Fling cast on last night but that's as far as I got with it. Hope your weekend isn't too busy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats KX! Beautiful work and the buyer is well pleased. Good deal for all


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Jacki! Good to see you here. Sounds like you've had a busy week.
> 
> I just finished my Madryn last night (a few days later than my goal but it's now done). I did bead the border (on the WS rows as Jane has suggested). Plan to block it this morning. Did get my MKAL Spring Fling cast on last night but that's as far as I got with it. Hope your weekend isn't too busy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--good to be reminded of the techniques you use for beading. Not a header, I didn't remember them. Have plenty of find craft wire in the house to try. And good to know #10 and 12 hooks will work. That #13 is so fine it bent just taking out of the package. I had a problem with a #1 knitting needle from Knit Picks that also bent with a little pressure. 

I have worked with Phentex years ago making bikini bathing suits with it. As I recall it was like iron, very light, and dried rapidly. Didn't find any DK wt back then but did see one site selling it.. Will let you know how I feel about it 40 yrs later. I did buy the bulky Phentex and will make a laminated slipper bottom out of it. Hoping it holds up as a sole.

Did finish the bead row on the Madryn beta last nite and this a.m. which is why I am 2 hours late leaving. Will take it with me to do the bind off and end finishing--hopefully. Am leaving for about 4? days and going to a Conn Fiber festival in Vernon, Conn. Hoping to run into some KP people there. And then onto Boston and back via WEBS in Mass. So it will be a busy weekend of driving and people and lots of eye candy. Will also take some sock yarn for starting a pair of summer socks/anklets so that should be a quickie.

BTW--what bind offs are people using for their stretchy shawls.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, there is also something called the Fleegle beaded that many people on Ravelry have talked about. It is like a long straight crochet hook that you can load up with a bunch of beads. 
http://www.missbabs.com/products/fleegle-beader

There is another one similar to this that I can't remember the name of. 
Hopefully you will see them in Conn. Have fun! Wish I was going along. :XD:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, there is also something called the Fleegle beaded that many people on Ravelry have talked about. It is like a long straight crochet hook that you can load up with a bunch of beads.
> http://www.missbabs.com/products/fleegle-beader
> 
> There is another one similar to this that I can't remember the name of.
> Hopefully you will see them in Conn. Have fun! Wish I was going along. :XD:


That is a very interesting tool, Chris. It would save a LOT of time stringing and catching beads while trying to knit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, there is also something called the Fleegle beaded that many people on Ravelry have talked about. It is like a long straight crochet hook that you can load up with a bunch of beads.
> http://www.missbabs.com/products/fleegle-beader
> 
> There is another one similar to this that I can't remember the name of.
> Hopefully you will see them in Conn. Have fun! Wish I was going along. :XD:


Pretty neat little tool. Also the bead spinner. Does anyone use that spinner?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm sat here doing a bit of my shawl and it suddenly came to me that I need to learn how to block it and I will also need to get whatever is used to block a shawl . Any advice on what I need would be much appreciated .Im no where near finished but it's best to be prepared as I don't know what is going to be happening in the foreseeable future as far as having time to go looking for blocking equipment
Sonja


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I just finished watching that video on the fleegle- beader. Very dramatic presentation - super cool tool, especially if you do a lot of beading! In fact, even if you do a little beading. And then the bead spinner looks like it would be fun to play with too.

Melanie, I love how your sock is coming along. I think you have a great head start.

Kaixixang, congrats on well deserved sale and praise for your very beautiful doily.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi everyone I'm sat here doing a bit of my shawl and it suddenly came to me that I need to learn how to block it and I will also need to get whatever is used to block a shawl . Any advice on what I need would be much appreciated .Im no where near finished but it's best to be prepared as I don't know what is going to be happening in the foreseeable future as far as having time to go looking for blocking equipment
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, the most important equipment are a large enough flat place to spread out your shawl and long, rust proof straight pins to hold it in place, after a gentle wash in warm water and a good squeeze to get out most of the moisture. It is a pretty simple process, really, but it puts the finishing touch on our knitting. :thumbup:

After that, there are foam mats, children's play mats or specially made blocking mats, and blocking wires or stainless steel welding rods that you can also get to help with blocking. The wires are nice because you don't need quite as many straight pins, but they are putsy weaving through the edge.

I hope this helps a little. I am sure others will have some thoughts to share about how they block their shawls also.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very nice looking yarn. Great colors in the skein. Are the colors long runs or short? Do they fade into each other, ombre style?


I would say medium runs and somewhat ombré. Soooo sold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Toni . I think we have some of them foam mats in the attic I will have to go and look the other items I will look on line . I know someone said craftsy are having a quick sale , I will go and see if they have anything I need 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Sonja, the most important equipment are a large enough flat place to spread out your shawl and long, rust proof straight pins to hold it in place, after a gentle wash in warm water and a good squeeze to get out most of the moisture. It is a pretty simple process, really, but it puts the finishing touch on our knitting. :thumbup:
> 
> After that, there are foam mats, children's play mats or specially made blocking mats, and blocking wires or stainless steel welding rods that you can also get to help with blocking. The wires are nice because you don't need quite as many straight pins, but they are putsy weaving through the edge.
> 
> I hope this helps a little. I am sure others will have some thoughts to share about how they block their shawls also.


You seldom see any of these aids here- so I spread out towels on a flat surface- like ironing board or spare bed- and use rust free lace pins. In the Shetland Islands women would often use a wooden frame of appropriate size to 'dress' their beautiful shawls.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You seldom see any of these aids here- so I spread out towels on a flat surface- like ironing board or spare bed- and use rust free lace pins. In the Shetland Islands women would often use a wooden frame of appropriate size to 'dress' their beautiful shawls.


Thank you Julie I have actually seen lace pins in a yarn shop that's not to far from me which is a shock because this shop is not a very good one but I don't know if they were rust free. Think I will keep looking on line as there are a few things I need and I might get free delivery 
Sonja


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

That beading tool is very cool!! I've played with a spinner at one of my local bead shops, and it is very cool as well! I'm working up to adding beads to one of the shawls I make...just gotta try it!

DFL, I really love that yarn and colorway. Wow, looks so nice all laid out there!

Sonja, I invested in 2 sets of blocking mats from Knit Picks back when DFL started the lace party....same with rods and pins. I love Julie's information regarding a wooden frame. Maybe get DH to design one for me when he retires. Hope you find just what you are looking for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Did get my MKAL Spring Fling cast on last night but that's as far as I got with it. ...


That cast on takes ages - took me a whole night's knitting to get it done - well did a couple of starts since I changed my mind on which CO to use. What size are you doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I have actually seen lace pins in a yarn shop that's not to far from me which is a shock because this shop is not a very good one but I don't know if they were rust free. Think I will keep looking on line as there are a few things I need and I might get free delivery
> Sonja


So long as they are brass, and nickel plated you will be ok- steel is the rusty metal!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In the Shetland Islands women would often use a wooden frame of appropriate size to 'dress' their beautiful shawls.


I had some of these boards for y-e-a-r-s that my MIL left behind, but didn't know what they were until I didn't have them anymore.  :shock: They would have been so nice to block shawls with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I had some of these boards for y-e-a-r-s that my MIL left behind, but didn't know what they were until I didn't have them anymore.  :shock: They would have been so nice to block shawls with.


That is a pity!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...BTW--what bind offs are people using for their stretchy shawls.


If it needs to be super stretchy, I bump the needle size up & use Jenys Surprisingly Stretchy Bind-Off :




I use this one to finish my toe up socks.

Otherwise, people often use the Russian Bind-Off :


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If it needs to be super stretchy, I bump the needle size up & use Jenys Surprisingly Stretchy Bind-Off :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I will also need to get whatever is used to block a shawl ...


Knit Picks has this set of blocking wires & pins:
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Lace_Blocking_Wires__D80589.html

I got mine here:
http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/074071.html

They look similar - not sure if they are the same. Mine has a yardstick - don't see that on the KnitPicks one. The pins are T-pins that we used years ago for macramé. There aren't nearly enough in the kit - you will need more. I bought extra ones from KnitPicks & discovered that they weren't rust proof & had bent tops which caught in the yarn.
I also bought pins from Amazon - they were longer, more in a package & had sharp points.

I put towels on my spare bed & block on that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time - pdf is well down the page:
Summer in Provence by Kalurah Hudson 
http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/2015/04/24/summer-in-provence-and-a-giveaway/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free for a limited time - pdf is well down the page:
> Summer in Provence by Kalurah Hudson
> http://whiletheyplaydesigns.com/2015/04/24/summer-in-provence-and-a-giveaway/


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That cast on takes ages - took me a whole night's knitting to get it done - well did a couple of starts since I changed my mind on which CO to use. What size are you doing?


The cast on took me awhile, too. I put markers every 50 stitches, so that kept me somewhat sane. I'm doing a medium, so only had to cast on 293 stitches. I did the two strand CO, using from the middle and the outside of the ball. First time I've cast on that way and it was easy to do. Now I won't be intimidated by casting on a large # of stitches. The medium seems to be a good size. Now I need to color code my chart and get busy with the knitting part of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Knit Picks has this set of blocking wires & pins:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Lace_Blocking_Wires__D80589.html
> 
> I got mine here:
> ...


I got my T-pins from Knit Picks, too, and discovered they weren't rust proof. Finally got some others that work (these are two prong ones), but would like to get some more T-pins. Will have to look on Amazon.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hi everyone I'm sat here doing a bit of my shawl and it suddenly came to me that I need to learn how to block it and I will also need to get whatever is used to block a shawl . Any advice on what I need would be much appreciated .Im no where near finished but it's best to be prepared as I don't know what is going to be happening in the foreseeable future as far as having time to go looking for blocking equipment
> Sonja


Knit Picks also has this tutorial on blocking that might be helpful
http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/blocking-lace/
Or this one 
http://eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/12/how_to_be_happy.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Knit Picks also has this tutorial on blocking that might be helpful
> http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/blocking-lace/
> Or this one
> http://eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/12/how_to_be_happy.html


Thank you I will bookmark these and take a look 
Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, those are both looking so good. Isn't it fun doing MKALs and watching the design evolve?

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


Your socks are gorgeous I really like the colour and the cable pattern 
Your shawl is looking good too . I would never be able to knit that pattern I would just end up in a tangled mess 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


Socks look great - looks like the same yarn that i used for Old Flames.
I love how your Spring Fling is looking. What yarn is it?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Socks look great - looks like the same yarn that i used for Old Flames.
> I love how your Spring Fling is looking. What yarn is it?


It is CherryTree Hill / Potluck Yarns baby Suri alpaca. I don't think they make it anymore. I had bought this at DBNY with plan actually to make the ALB which is the shawl DFL designed and is her current avatar.

Sonja, it took me a long time to work up to using this yarn. I am working on size 6 needles partly because it will be easier to see the threads on bigger needles. 
And the socks pattern is a mock cable. So easy to do and so pretty. That yarn is Patons Kroy FX.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the yarn I used for my Mountain Mist. You did a super job doing the cast on with all those stitches and that fine yarn. I have two more left of it that I am saving for something with just a few stitches to cast on. Your SF will look so beautiful and delicate.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> It is CherryTree Hill / Potluck Yarns baby Suri alpaca. I don't think they make it anymore. I had bought this at DBNY with plan actually to make the ALB which is the shawl DFL designed and is her current avatar.
> 
> Sonja, it took me a long time to work up to using this yarn. I am working on size 6 needles partly because it will be easier to see the threads on bigger needles.
> And the socks pattern is a mock cable. So easy to do and so pretty. That yarn is Patons Kroy FX.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely spring fling, Chris. The socks are glorious.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking great, Chris!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Chris, you are getting lots of knitting done! Beautiful color yarn for your spring fling and it does look so delicate. 
Your socks look like they are a good fit. Are you doing two at a time on magic loop?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed 

DFL That yarn looks like a winner.. I'd love that.. it is very pretty.. I will go and look .. I might change my mind on what yarn to get but I am definitly getting some this weekend!!! I have been very good!! plus I didn't see 1 skein of yarn today.. But we got home early and that is good too.. 

Chris your socks look amazing. All this 'sock' talk makes me want to join in..LOL I am doing my son's slippers like socks so it is kinda the same.. they are just not pretty like those!! 

I'll be back!! LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


Chris - those both look great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed
> 
> DFL That yarn looks like a winner.. I'd love that.. it is very pretty.. I will go and look .. I might change my mind on what yarn to get but I am definitly getting some this weekend!!! I have been very good!! plus I didn't see 1 skein of yarn today.. But we got home early and that is good too..
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok heres the pictures they take about a minute each to upload..


Oh, Ronie, your Madryn is so striking! I bet those colors look great on you!

I got stuck on row 18, chart #4, 3rd repeat. My pink ran out 3/4 of the way across the row (it almost made it!) and I haven't had a chance to tink back. The girls are home this weekend, so I'm not getting much done knitwise.  But it is ok.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Ronie, your Madryn is so striking! I bet those colors look great on you!
> 
> I got stuck on row 18, chart #4, 3rd repeat. My pink ran out 3/4 of the way across the row (it almost made it!) and I haven't had a chance to tink back. The girls are home this weekend, so I'm not getting much done knitwise.  But it is ok.


Thank you Toni! I wouldn't be getting much done either.. enjoy your family!!! sounds like a great weekend to me


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:



> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Toni! I wouldn't be getting much done either.. enjoy your family!!! sounds like a great weekend to me


It is  and it always goes too quickly when they are home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, that looks beautiful. Love the two colours.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice socks Chris. I see what I have to look forward to  Nice colorway too.

Very dramatic shawl Ronie. The color combination is great.

No knitting so far for me today, maybe later tonight I'll get a couple of rows done. Busy today - regular Sat morning bike ride, then a baby shower, then dinner with my mom and aunt. Key Lime Pie martinis, yum.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Key Lime Pie martinis, yum.


yum!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Ronie the shawl is exquisite, now I have to check it out!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KX your doily is outstanding. Kudos to you on the fine compliments you received.

Your socks are looking great, Melanie. Love your color way&#128522;

Chris your socks are looking fantastic as well as the start to your SF!!! Way to go!

We are envious of your yarn, DFL. But then I seem to be easily persuaded by yarn&#128514;&#128514;

Ronnie, your Madrid turned out great. Beautiful pattern, isn't it.

Did I ever share Waves designed by DFL? I intended to make this for my ddil's mother who had lung cancer. Unfortunately she passed away before I had finished it. So I gave it to ddil a few months ago.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Chris, you are getting lots of knitting done! Beautiful color yarn for your spring fling and it does look so delicate.
> Your socks look like they are a good fit. Are you doing two at a time on magic loop?


Yes, am doing TAAT on magic loop, I have 40" cables. I am really surprised that they fit so well. First time really for me making socks. The one I made in the past was too tight and I even went and got another skein of yarn to have enough but I never did start over. I followed instructions for a medium, size 1 needles and I did try to knit tight after the toe because they seemed a little big at first.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> yum!


Mm mm, I second that yum! Anything lime is something I love! My favorite is good old fashioned Gin and tonic with lots of lime and ice, lounging on a hot summer day. And my son in law turned me on to that with a couple slices of cucumber in it.

Thanks everyone for your kind words on my projects. I am so lazy and also busy knitting that I still haven't blocked that lace cowl I made. And that is so much easier than a shawl.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> KX your doily is outstanding. Kudos to you on the fine compliments you received.
> 
> Your socks are looking great, Melanie. Love your color way😊
> 
> ...


Jan, the Waves scarf is excellent. It's about time you showed us. I am going to include the link to this pattern because I know it is on Ravelry 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/waves-of-the-atlantic

Ronie, I forgot to mention how beautiful your Madryn is. And I don't see any stitch marker on there. It's like a puzzle - I enlarged the picture and still can't find it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! I really like it 

Jan that turned out great!! I really need to re-block mine.. because mine is very curly LOL yours looks great!! 

I have lemon/lime juice in my freezer.. I got so much of it last year so I froze it all.. I love a good garlic, lemon, and olive oil salad dressing.. that I thought the limes would go great with it too!!!  I'll have to try your gin and tonic drink Chris I don't do hard liquors very often.. that is more hubby's drink.. but I do like a good one every once in a while..  

We are looking into making our wine too!! the place hubby gets his beer making supply's has wine and cheese making supply's.. I'd love it if we could do that too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> KX your doily is outstanding. Kudos to you on the fine compliments you received.
> 
> Your socks are looking great, Melanie. Love your color way😊
> 
> ...


Your Waves is lovely, Jan.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


nice socks Chris. I have started several times to make some but never finish. Need to try it again. Your Spring Fling looks good. Nice color and open for a summer cover.

Ronie, beautiful Madryn. I love those colors. Do I see your marker close to the center about half way up? Just had to see if I could find it since you mentioned it.

Kx congratulations on selling a doily and the nice comments from the lady who purchased it. It is beautiful.

Here is the start of Spring Spirits some of you mentioned. I don't remember any mention in the pattern of moving markers but on row 15 of chart 2 and 3 where the sk2p are at the start of the repeat/section the marker needs to move right 1 stitch. This light seems to add a yellow cast to everything. This is actually white with pastel splashes of yellow, turquoise, lavender, and other spring flower colors.

The poncho is dark so the cables are hard to see. I'll try for a picture outside next time.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Tricia, your Spring Spirits looks like it is off to a great start. I think some of the new bulbs that are being sold now, especially the soft lights cast quite a tint on everything. Your cable cowl is looking great&#128522;

I was planning on adding scarf DGD requested last year. So when I figure out where I have the pic I will add it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jan, nice Waves. The color makes me think of creme de menthe candies. Which I wish had in the house now, lol.

Off to a good start Tricia on your Spring Spirits. And the poncho looks nice and thick. Great cables.

Off to bed, I have to be up at o-dark-thirty for a charity bike ride. It's a short one but the start line is a bit of a drive. I'll be riding assist (wind break and visibility) for wounded warriors using hand cycles (recumbent bikes that use hand cranks instead of regular pedals). Have a great night (or day) all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Waves shawl turned out great, Jan! I bet your DIL loves it. 

Your projects are looking good, Tricia! Have fun! 

I'm off to join the rest of the family for the Lord of the Rings 3.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, before I forget, the spiral baby blanket was well received. I was not there when she opened it as I had to leave the party early to have dinner with my mom but my mil said everyone really liked it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey All--finally got to Boston and taking a few minutes before crashing to catch up. If I don't do it now, I am sure there will be another 15 pages to overwhelm me. Seems like everyone is rather busy knitting away.

Chris--Your socks and Spring Fling look fab. Love your sock color.

Ronie--Your Madryn is incredibly dramatic. Great job. Will we see you in it?

Jan--That Wave shawlette looks so nice and so cozy to wear. 

Tricia--Your cable poncho is looking luxurious and the Spring Spirit has a wonderful sunny feel to it. Great yarn colors.

Jane--like that Provence pattern, especially the lacey hat.

Blocking pins? My T pins are from years ago and do not rust. Another industry cheapening a product it seems with those that rust today. I would look for Stainless Steel pins but they will be costly I think.

Blocking mats? I went online and did a search. Found some very inexpensive ones which are 2' x2' and work great. You were able to buy as many as you wanted as they were sold by the piece. Too long ago to remember who I bought them from and computer crashes lost all my electronic receipts, so sorry cannot provide the name of the company. 

Got to the fiber fest very late--3 PM and they closed at 4 PM. Did meet up with Medieval Reenactor there and that was fun. Looked at some older yarn crafting and got a couple of photos which I will send when I get back home where my camera cord was left. Saved by the bell as they say and I only bought a couple of skeins of yarn on sale but did see some nice alpaca and merino/silk blends. One woman had 750 yds of worsted wt for $50. Very tempting: I took her card. It was a small festival but nice and would have been able to see it all if I got there earlier. 

Did take the Madryn with me to bind off and finish ends. Jane and Ronie, thank you for the bind off suggestions. Jeny's stretchy bind off is always a bit to tight for me, but maybe using much larger needles will work. I still like the Interlocking bind off best, but not sure I have the patience for a sewn bindoff while visiting friends. If I have time will cast on for those Kaika socks in some Lang Jawoll Cotton that I have. It is a cotton/merino/polyamid blend so good for our current weather. Maybe will make tennis sock out of them as I dont like wearing socks in warm weather but this is very nice yarn.

Hope I didn't miss anyone's great work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh Ronie, that is so beautiful! You did a great job and I am so proud of you :thumbup: :thumbup:

Jan, your waves is very pretty. I keep looking at the pattern. I shall have stop looking and start knitting.

Tricia your shawl start is great and I love the colour. The poncho is intriguing. I can't wait to see it it completed :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...posting pictures of my Madryn ...


Looks wonderful, Ronie 
Way to go!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Waves designed by DFL...


You did a great job on that, Jan!
I like that colourway, too.
Your DIL looks like she loves & appreciates it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is the start of Spring Spirits ...The poncho is dark so the cables are hard to see....


Spring Spirits is looking lovely. I like the stst sections which set off the lace. Nice to find a pattern that allows for a bit of variation the yarn colour. Pretty 

The cables show up fine on my monitor. Looks lovely - can't go wrong with Bordeaux - whether it is wine or wool.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have to be up at o-dark-thirty ...


Funny 


> I'll be riding assist (wind break and visibility) for wounded warriors using hand cycles...


Interesting - Great that you are giving your time & energy for this.
I recall when running races - especially the marathon - the great company the bike marshals provided.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... the spiral baby blanket was well received...


Too bad you weren't there for the unveiling but there is no doubt that people were impressed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Plans for a morning sortie to a brocante were thwarted by rain - only a sprinkle but not much point in going. Looks like it might clear off in the PM. I have a lunch invitation so looking forward to chatting with my friend.

My great news this morning is that I just got an email from my son that he placed first in his category in the provincial French speak-off yesterday & will be heading to the national competition in Ottawa the end of May.

The HS drama group put off their production of Fame Friday & Saturday nights. Someone took a few pics - don't have anything great, though. Here is a B&W of Michael during a solo & a group pic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Plans for a morning sortie to a brocante were thwarted by rain - only a sprinkle but not much point in going. Looks like it might clear off in the PM. I have a lunch invitation so looking forward to chatting with my friend.
> 
> My great news this morning is that I just got an email from my son that he placed first in his category in the provincial French speak-off yesterday & will be heading to the national competition in Ottawa the end of May.
> 
> The HS drama group put off their production of Fame Friday & Saturday nights. Someone took a few pics - don't have anything great, though. Here is a B&W of Michael during a solo & a group pic.


And he is a good looking boy, Jane. Congratulations to him for his placing first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And he is a good looking boy, Jane. Congratulations to him for his placing first.


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I mentioned this birthday card that Michael received years ago - prompted by talk of Fritz bringing in bugs. Scanning didn't give great results so I took pics instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned this birthday card that Michael received years ago - prompted by talk of Fritz bringing in bugs. Scanning didn't give great results so I took pics instead.


chuckle! I like it, Jane!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And he is a good looking boy, Jane. Congratulations to him for his placing first.


Very handsome and congratulations to him from me too . You must be very proud of him Jane

Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, that is WONDERFUL news and he is very handsome!

Edit The card is very funny! Trixie would do all/any of the above. Thanks for sharing (I think!!!)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jan, your projects are looking good! Love the cables and the colors. 

Jane, congratulations to Michael for moving up in the competition. You have raised a handsome, intelligent well rounded young man! Kudos to you. 
Love the dog b'day card too. Quite some years ago I had a white Bichon Frise who was just so happy to go up to the cabin in the woods so he could find some wild animal poop and roll all in it. And he thought skunks were his friends, which of course they thought otherwise. He was forever getting baths. I sure do miss him.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jan, I remember that pattern. Yours looks great on your DIL. Very pretty color yarn.

Tricia, the Spring Spirits shawl is off to a great start and the cables on your poncho are done so beautifully!

Jane, congratulations to Michael! How proud you must be. Very talented and handsome young man as well. Nice pictures of him.
Also got a kick out of that card&#128516; it is sooo true! One of my dogs just had to go to the vet because she had stomach issues from eating poop and is now on antibiotics!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, how great that you are able to help out with that bike race. I'm sure it is very appreciated. 
i bet that your baby blanket gift will be well used and loved! 

Tanya, sounds like you made out well at the festival even though you got there late. Glad you made it to Boston safely. Enjoy the rest of your trip. Look forward to pictures!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Plans for a morning sortie to a brocante were thwarted by rain - only a sprinkle but not much point in going. Looks like it might clear off in the PM. I have a lunch invitation so looking forward to chatting with my friend.
> 
> My great news this morning is that I just got an email from my son that he placed first in his category in the provincial French speak-off yesterday & will be heading to the national competition in Ottawa the end of May.
> 
> The HS drama group put off their production of Fame Friday & Saturday nights. Someone took a few pics - don't have anything great, though. Here is a B&W of Michael during a solo & a group pic.


What a handsome young man and congratulations to him in placing 1st!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you all I am glad you like my Madryn.. Hubby say's it is the most beautiful thing I have knitted..LOL He says that _EVERYTIME_ LOL but I am lucky that he is so supportive  I may give it to my cousin.. it crossed my mind last night..

Tricia what beautiful starts.. I love the poncho.. one of these days I will make one.. I love the cables too!! 

Jane cute card! and great looking son... he is a smart one too... that is great news about his competition !!!

Melanie have fun... I am sure your probably close to being done by now!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am glad you were able to meet up with Mideavile Reanactor (totally botched the spelling ) and got to look around a little.. I hope Boston is beautiful right now!!! have fun!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jan, love your Waves. I am sure your DIl will too. I gave mine away months ago to my DD, but maybe someday will make another.
Tricia, your Spring Spirits is off to a good start.
Ronie, loved your Madryn - good choice of colours
Melanie - glad the baby blanket was well received, even if you weren't 'there. At least there were other people there who got a chance to see and admire. Hope you got,up on time for your bike assist duties
Jane - congrats to Michael on another great win. What a shame uou won't be there to watch him in Ottawa, but I know he knows you will be there in spirit cheering him on. This is where he plans on going to college,isn't it? I don't remember has he received a scholarship of some sorts from last year's competition. I know you are very proud of him, and rightly so. Cute birthday card, but how true. All in a dog's life.

Tanya - glad you made it for a short spell at the festival, and were able to meet up with a fellow KPer.

Think I,have covered everyone and all the latest posts.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, before I forget, the spiral baby blanket was well received. I was not there when she opened it as I had to leave the party early to have dinner with my mom but my mil said everyone really liked it.


I was wondering about that. :thumbup:

Way to go, Melanie, on the wounded warriors ride. I am so proud of you and grateful that you are doing that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Very handsome and congratulations to him from me too . You must be very proud of him Jane


Thank you, Sonya 
I am proud of him, for sure, but mostly I am so happy that he is involved in these things that he loves & is doing well with them. It can be a worry trying to motivate young people or trying to keep them on a healthy course.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting - Great that you are giving your time & energy for this.
> I recall when running races - especially the marathon - the great company the bike marshals provided.


Wow, a marathoner! Way to go girl! I could never get into running, used to do five miles five days a week but never got runner's high. Remember the Hitchcock film Vertigo? The scene where she is looking up the tower and the view skews to make it look longer? That is what I saw on the turn for home, lol.

Glad you are having a good time Tanya. Nice to get away with friends.

Fritz is so cute Ronie. I see the tail blur.

Congrats on your son's win Jane. That is wonderful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, great photo. I amcheering all the way across the pond :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely to see Fritz! I love the way you can just see the whoosh of his tail :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great picture Melanie!! that must be some kind of workout with the bike built like that!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> great picture Melanie!! that must be some kind of workout with the bike built like that!!


Yep, pedal with your arms. Glad I am on a regular bike, those would wear me out. You should see the guns on Larry, he was going 20+ mph.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations to Michael, Jane!!! Your card was cute. My DD was reading over my shoulder. We chuckled several times. 

It looks like you had a great ride, Melanie! 

Way to score on the yarn, Tanya! I hope you had a nice visit with the other KPer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see Fritz! I love the way you can just see the whoosh of his tail :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see Fritz! I love the way you can just see the whoosh of his tail :lol:


Fritz is lovely his tail must have been waggling really fast 
I have an Alaskan malamute and when she disappears into the bushes and long grass all you can see is this big white feathery tail moving along 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you all I am glad you like my Madryn.. Hubby say's it is the most beautiful thing I have knitted..LOL He says that _EVERYTIME_ LOL but I am lucky that he is so supportive  I may give it to my cousin.. it crossed my mind last night..
> 
> Tricia what beautiful starts.. I love the poncho.. one of these days I will make one.. I love the cables too!!
> 
> ...


Fritz looks like a real sweetie, Ronie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks everyone!!! he is all boy  and a lot of fun.. he also is a hugger.. on his terms of course  Kiwi is a hugger all the time.. she's an attention grabber


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, a marathoner! Way to go girl! I could never get into running, used to do five miles five days a week but never got runner's high. Remember the Hitchcock film Vertigo? The scene where she is looking up the tower and the view skews to make it look longer? That is what I saw on the turn for home, lol.
> 
> Glad you are having a good time Tanya. Nice to get away with friends.
> 
> ...


Mel, its great all the things you do and support. How do you manage it all? The guys they make these recumbent bikes for, they can't ride them in the street like a regular cyclist can, right? Is there special parks for that?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> thanks everyone!!! he is all boy  and a lot of fun.. he also is a hugger.. on his terms of course  Kiwi is a hugger all the time.. she's an attention grabber


Fritz is too cute! Thanks for the pic. I miss having dogs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, that is WONDERFUL news and he is very handsome!


Thank you, Norma 


> The card is very funny! Trixie would do all/any of the above.


Tango would do 2, 3 & 9, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, congratulations to Michael for moving up in the competition. You have raised a handsome, intelligent well rounded young man! Kudos to you.


Thank you so much, Chris 


> so he could find some wild animal poop and roll all in it. ...


Tango would have that one high on his list. He discovered "purin" (liquid manure) on his walks here in France. I never thought I'd get the smell off him - kept a very close eye on him after that when I knew that they had it in the fields. Well, the plus side, I suppose, is that I learned a new vocabulary word.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a handsome young man and congratulations to him in placing 1st!!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Hubby say's it is the most beautiful thing I have knitted..LOL He says that _EVERYTIME_...


How nice it that?!


> ...great looking son... he is a smart one too... that is great news about his competition !!!


Thank you, Ronie 
Frtiz is lovely - always a puppy at heart & I see that blur behind him. No wonder we love them so much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane - congrats to Michael on another great win.


Thank you, Sue 


> What a shame uou won't be there to watch him in Ottawa, but I know he knows you will be there in spirit cheering him on.


Parents wouldn't normally be there anyway. They pay for the kids to go but that is all. However, they might need a chaperone - must mention to Gerard to ask/volunteer. In the meantime, he loved being there on his own & meeting all of those bright, articulate young people from across the country. The night after the competition, a group of them sat up for hours chatting - solving all of the problems of the world. 


> This is where he plans on going to college,isn't it? I don't remember has he received a scholarship of some sorts from last year's competition.


Yes on both counts. The competition was in Prince Edward Island last year so he has gotten a bit of travel out of it as well. The scholarship can be added to if he does well again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, a marathoner! Way to go girl! ...


Thank you. I really miss running. I loved just letting anything & everything stream through my head & back again - working things out without knowing that you were thinking of it. I also miss that great feeling of freedom & well-being. I am sure that you experience all of that on the bike, as well.
My knees are so bad these days that I am totally sidelined. I am so envious when I see people running. I even dream sometimes that I can run & wake up thinking that it is true & then remember that it was just a dream. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Congratulations to Michael, Jane!!! ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...I have an Alaskan malamute ...


Gorgeous animal! We had one when I was young.


> and when she disappears into the bushes and long grass all you can see is this big white feathery tail moving along


That reminds me of Tango running through the wheat fields. Anyone remember Pépé LePew? The skunk that used to think the cat was another skunk & would fall in love? He didn't run - he would spring along. That would be Tango in the field - lost from view & then, sproing! up he'd pop, then disappear again & then another 5 or 6 feet along , up he'd pop again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...The guys they make these recumbent bikes for, they can't ride them in the street like a regular cyclist can, right? ...


I've seen them going down the roads over here in France. Every time, I am thinking that it must be really dangerous. They do have a flag on an antenna sticking up, but...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My great news this morning is that I just got an email from my son that he placed first in his category in the provincial French speak-off yesterday & will be heading to the national competition in Ottawa the end of May.
> 
> The HS drama group put off their production of Fame Friday & Saturday nights. Someone took a few pics - don't have anything great, though. Here is a B&W of Michael during a solo & a group pic.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Jane, congratulations to your son on the French Speak and for doing his solo. He is a great looking young man.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Jane, congratulations to your son on the French Speak and for doing his solo. He is a great looking young man.


Thank you, Peg 
Have you made any progress on your Latis?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Latis after completion of second section in the mesh section. Still quite a few sections to go, before getting to the decreasing section.
> 
> Sue


Looking more and more interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Latis at the end of the first section. This yarn is a bit strange but I think that it will work nicely as a scarf because it is so light. Somehow, the next section got printed out so now it is teasing me to start it. Oh, I have so little resistance. ;-)
> 
> Also, I had to get some pics this morning of my Mountain Mist hung in my wisteria. Blooms not quite full yet but I couldn't wait.


Pretty - plant and shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Peg
> Have you made any progress on your Latis?


Hopefully will get to a couple of repeats today. Was a very long day yesterday for the wedding. Left at 10:00 and got home at 9:00 P.M. It did us in. Working on taxes today and getting caught up on laundry and some housework.. Planning my stay in Ottawa while Dave is in hospital. Friends of ours are babysitting our dog, so that is a huge weight off our shoulders. They kept him yesterday while we were in Ottawa. My DIL is taking time off work when we go down, so I will probably take socks to work on; something that doesn't require as much concentration.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Pretty - plant and shawl. :thumbup:


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Hopefully will get to a couple of repeats today...


Great  I am working on the 2nd repeat for the mesh section. They continue to be done 16 rows at a time - for the points, obviously. That breaks up the knitting nicely, though.

I hope everything goes smoothly for Dave.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That reminds me of Tango running through the wheat fields. Anyone remember Pépé LePew? The skunk that used to think the cat was another skunk & would fall in love? He didn't run - he would spring along. That would be Tango in the field - lost from view & then, sproing! up he'd pop, then disappear again & then another 5 or 6 feet along , up he'd pop again.


That brings a smile to my face. I do, indeed, remember Pepe LePew.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope everything goes smoothly for Dave.


I hope so, too, Peg.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that is stunning!! I love everything about it! the color is great and those beads match perfectly.. Goes well with the moss too 

Jane thats a cute description of Tango.. we had another Dachshund that would do that.. she was very good at sticking around. She loved to play in the fields I think Fritz would of been one to stay close but he learned bad habits from Kiwi.. now she is the one who behaves and we have our hands full (at times)with him...LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday ...I'm really happy with how it turned out. ...


You should be! It is beautiful!
Great job


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Madryn is gorgeous, Pam! What a beautiful, soft Spring color!

As for the dogs, yep, they do it all here on the farm. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


And you have done a wonderful job with it, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie, Jane, and Toni - thank you all!  And, Ronie, my DH always cringes when I use that bench but I think the moss adds character to the photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you have done a wonderful job with it, Pam!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, dear - next Sunday will be May3rd! I can't believe that time is passing so quickly.
Okay - a heads up for our party devoted to taming those UFOs calling to us from the hidden recesses of closets, drawers, attics, ...

Ground rules: I did say rules, didnt I? How silly of me?! Obviously rules dont apply to us or we wouldnt be in the situation that we are with multiple WIPs & those UFOs stuffed away from sight so as not to cause too much guilt or embarrassment.

Okay, it would be nice to know the following:
* Name of the project & link to the pattern if possible
* Materials involved - if it hasnt been too long ago to remember
* Who it was intended for/why you started it
* How long ago it was abandoned
* Why it was abandoned

Perhaps you have more than one project to rescue? Lets hear all the dirt I mean details.
For those of you who have no abandoned projects, certainly we would like you to knit along & share with us, just the same.

*ETA: This information doesn't need to be shared now - wait until next Sunday. This is just to give you enough time to prepare the details.*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is so beautiful. I knew it would look good in a lace weight yarn. Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is so beautiful. I knew it would look good in a lace weight yarn. Thank you so much :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma. I love it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - next Sunday will be May3rd! I can't believe that time is passing so quickly.
> Okay - a heads up for our party devoted to taming those UFOs calling to us from the hidden recesses of closets, drawers, attics, ...
> 
> Ground rules: I did say rules, didnt I? How silly of me?! Obviously rules dont apply to us or we wouldnt be in the situation that we are with multiple WIPs & those UFOs stuffed away from sight so as not to cause too much guilt or embarrassment.
> ...


So does this mean you will re-post this next Sunday!!   a refresher for my brain will be in order I am sure.. LOL Looking forward to this!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ronie, Jane, and Toni - thank you all!  And, Ronie, my DH always cringes when I use that bench but I think the moss adds character to the photo.


I think it adds character too!!! now if it was seagull poop that would be different!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> *ETA: This information doesn't need to be shared now - wait until next Sunday. This is just to give you enough time to prepare the details.*


It is going to take me that long to settle on which "one" to work on. :shock:  :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> So does this mean you will re-post this next Sunday!! ...


For sure 


> Looking forward to this!!


Me, too. I want to get at my UFO.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, its great all the things you do and support. How do you manage it all? The guys they make these recumbent bikes for, they can't ride them in the street like a regular cyclist can, right? Is there special parks for that?


They ride on the roads like regular cyclists. We ride in a cordon around them for visibility and we assist by blocking traffic when necessary. Today's ride was short, 20 miles. The next two rides are 30 and 50 miles so riding in a park is not practical (unless it was a huge park, like the size of say Yellowstone). These particular hand cycles are meant for riding on pavement.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. I really miss running. I loved just letting anything & everything stream through my head & back again - working things out without knowing that you were thinking of it. I also miss that great feeling of freedom & well-being. I am sure that you experience all of that on the bike, as well.
> My knees are so bad these days that I am totally sidelined. I am so envious when I see people running. I even dream sometimes that I can run & wake up thinking that it is true & then remember that it was just a dream. :-(


Many people with bad knees are encouraged to ride a bike (get a professional bike fitting) as it works the knees but does not have the impact of running. Might not give you the same sense as when you ran, but could help towards that feeling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


Pam your Madryn shawl is beautiful . I love the lovely spring colour and the beads just make it that bit extra special 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think it adds character too!!! now if it was seagull poop that would be different!


Reminds me of a joke:

What did the pigeon say to the statue?
Pardon me, but do you have any grey poop on you?

...In case it needs to be explained - which makes it lose its edge for sure:
remember the ad for Grey Poupon mustard - one limosine pulls up to another & the refined gentleman inside asks, "Pardon me, would you have any Grey Poupon?"

Can't believe that I found it:




& they're bringing out a new one:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I've seen them going down the roads over here in France. Every time, I am thinking that it must be really dangerous. They do have a flag on an antenna sticking up, but...


France was a wonderful place to ride a bike. Did a bike tour there a number of years back. Most people and drivers were bike friendly. We started somewhere north of the big dune and worked our way to St. Emillion (sp?). Six women on bikes in wine country, good times.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That brings a smile to my face. I do, indeed, remember Pepe LePew.


me too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


ooh, pretty. I love that soft green color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What did the pigeon say to the statue?
> Pardon me, but do you have any grey poop on you?
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Many people with bad knees are encouraged to ride a bike ...


I know that I should do it. It builds up the quads which helps compensate for the damaged ligaments and adds stability to the joint. Actually, when I was working, I got up early every day to ride my stationary bike for 30 minutes - not the same as your rides, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> France was a wonderful place to ride a bike...


I know & I should be ashamed to be not doing it. Maybe you will make me get out on the road. We see bikers all the time - sometimes large groups.


> worked our way to St. Emillion ...


Lovely place - lovely wine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think it adds character too!!! now if it was seagull poop that would be different!


It absolutely would!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I want to get at my UFO.


I do, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pam your Madryn shawl is beautiful . I love the lovely spring colour and the beads just make it that bit extra special
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja and Melanie!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, your rendition of the Madryn in lace weight yarn is so very pretty. l love the beads on the edge. They do add a really nice touch.

Thanks for the heads up for next week Jane. I have a few to choose from.
I do remember Pepe Le Pew and I can just picture Tango doing that pop up. Enjoyed your Grey poop on joke too

Melanie, great picture of the ride. looks like everyone was enjoying themselves. You have done some great trips on your bike! 

Ronie, your pup is very handsome! Bet he looks so cute with his sweater on. Maybe he can get into modeling too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your rendition of the Madryn in lace weight yarn is so very pretty. l love the beads on the edge. They do add a really nice touch.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

20 odd pages read - big catching up session since returning from my daughter's. I'm not going to try to comment individually but I have loved all the shawls - Madryns, Spring Flings etc and the socks. Everyone seems to have been very busy. Have also enjoyed al the general chat too - talented sons, doggie stories and all the rest.
My daughter and I attended Wonderwool Wales on Saturday and had a wonderful time; such a fantastic range of yarns and other interesting stuff to investigate. Probably spent too much - got a little drunk on colour, I think, but I'm going to love working with everything. Shopping on line is often necessary these days but nothing really beats seeing and touching the yarn in person. I took some photos and will try to upload them tomorrow - too tired right now - too much excitement and rather a lot of driving over the last 3 days. Lie in planned for tomorrow morning. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> 20 odd pages read - big catching up session since returning from my daughter's. I'm not going to try to comment individually but I have loved all the shawls - Madryns, Spring Flings etc and the socks. Everyone seems to have been very busy. Have also enjoyed al the general chat too - talented sons, doggie stories and all the rest.
> My daughter and I attended Wonderwool Wales on Saturday and had a wonderful time; such a fantastic range of yarns and other interesting stuff to investigate. Probably spent too much - got a little drunk on colour, I think, but I'm going to love working with everything. Shopping on line is often necessary these days but nothing really beats seeing and touching the yarn in person. I took some photos and will try to upload them tomorrow - too tired right now - too much excitement and rather a lot of driving over the last 3 days. Lie in planned for tomorrow morning. Goodnight all.


Sleep well- sounds like it was a wonderful excuse for a spending spree- I hope to have some spare cash soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jane* are you thinking of lace UFO's only? Have a couple - but am so needing cold weather gear!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Jane* are you thinking of lace UFO's only? ...


Certainly not - whatever you feel motivated to knit!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...My daughter and I attended Wonderwool Wales on Saturday and had a wonderful time...


Sounds wonderful - especially to be able to share it with your daughter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I do remember the commercials Jane.. I remember hearing my dad chuckle at them too.. 

I tried to do the stationary bike but it wasn't the right size so my arms didn't reach and my legs weren't long enough either.. just a very poor fit.. I was going to sit and watch tv while I rode my bike.. I did get some use out of it.. and held onto it much longer than I should of.. but I didn't want a "I told you so" from hubby.. Now I don't dare ask for a treadmill!! I'll just have to take the dogs to the park!! my house is on a very high slant! where each house sees the roof of our neighbor and riding a bike up that would do me in.. it took quite a bit to walk it.. we got a new neighbor and she struggled and struggled.. but now about a month later she is having a much easier time of it!!

Ok Ok.. I'm going to line up my WIP's and remember the story behind them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your rendition of the Madryn in lace weight yarn is so very pretty. l love the beads on the edge. They do add a really nice touch.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up for next week Jane. I have a few to choose from.
> I do remember Pepe Le Pew and I can just picture Tango doing that pop up. Enjoyed your Grey poop on joke too
> ...


I'd love to have him model but I have taken thousands of pictures of him and this was the only one that was share worthy...LOL he doesn't sit still for long..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today, my daughter, Kat, had a surprise party for my DH who turns 70 on Thursday. Here is a pic of me with my four daughters, two of my granddaughters and the boyfriend of one of them, and one grandson.

L-R Grandson Joaquim, Sam, Alison (his girlfriend, my GD, barely visible),Amy, Heather, Jennifer, Jacinta her daughter at rear, and Kat on my right. Amy and Kat are my two youngest, and twins. Jackson, was sitting at table and only top of his head is visible. Rest of the family were scattered around the room, but this showed all the females, but my GD, Alexandra.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...a surprise party for my DH...a pic of me with my four daughters, two of my granddaughters and the boyfriend of one of them, and one grandson....


So happy that you could all be together. Was Paul surprised?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--beautiful Madryn. The yarn sounds wonderful I love Cascade yarns.

Linda--Great that you had a good time with your DD at the wool fest. Such a nice thing to be able to share with your daughter. I got to mine very late so was spared much conflict over buying too much. Still have to protect myself from WEBS on Wednesday on the way home.

Jane--your son sounds like a spectacular young man who you will be proud of for many years to come. Love to see young people so active and engaged in life.

Melanie--so good of you to participate in the Wounded Warriers bike even. Those things are always so beneficial for everyone involved.

Biking is great exercise. Got a lot out the bikes at the PT 2 years ago. Those bikes were all adjustable for height and distance for feet and arms. I also find gardening great for the knees, too. Lots of long bone weight bearing. I garden from a standing up position. Stairs and straight walking are killers for me.


I missed the Gray Poop on jokes--am so culturally deprived.

Dogs: our perennial children. Such lovable beings. Am visiting with 2 of the smallest kitties and a disabled pooch, a dog born with only 3 legs. Nice to be in a house with these souls.

Oh, my Madryn is done. Down to the last 8 ends to weave in. Will find a place to block it when I get home in a few days.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he was. So many things came up beforehand where I had to just improvise so he didn't know what was going on. He thought we were babysitting for my daughter. Keeping things secret is really hard, and it is hard not to stretch the truth a little to try and keep thing secret, but somehow it worked out ok and he really was surprised.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> So happy that you could all be together. Was Paul surprised?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your son sounds like a spectacular young man who you will be proud of for many years to come...


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, he was. So many things came up beforehand where I had to just improvise so he didn't know what was going on. He thought we were babysitting for my daughter. Keeping things secret is really hard, and it is hard not to stretch the truth a little to try and keep thing secret, but somehow it worked out ok and he really was surprised.
> Sue


That's so great and a lovely photo, too, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--beautiful Madryn. The yarn sounds wonderful I love Cascade yarns.
> 
> Oh, my Madryn is done. Down to the last 8 ends to weave in. Will find a place to block it when I get home in a few days.


Thanks, Tanya. I like those yarns, too. Glad your Madryn is done. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful surprise, Sue, and a very special photo of part of your family.  It is nice to be able to see Amy. It "looks" like she is doing well. I hope so.

Tanya, I thought you still had more adventures coming. Enjoy each step of the way. 

Ronie, your fur buddy sounds like quite the bundle of energy!

It sounds like a special weekend, Linda. 

Our girls got back home, bundled to the nines, on one motorcycle. It turned out to be a more pleasant trip than expected. Katie is *very* glad to have her bike with her. Hannah will collect hers next time (modifications were still being made).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly not - whatever you feel motivated to knit!


I do have two lace scarves started the one for my daughter's Birthday or Christmas would seem to be the obvious one, I do want to get started on gloves and a hat to match this shrug though I am now over half way on the ribbing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today, my daughter, Kat, had a surprise party for my DH who turns 70 on Thursday. Here is a pic of me with my four daughters, two of my granddaughters and the boyfriend of one of them, and one grandson.
> 
> L-R Grandson Joaquim, Sam, Alison (his girlfriend, my GD, barely visible),Amy, Heather, Jennifer, Jacinta her daughter at rear, and Kat on my right. Amy and Kat are my two youngest, and twins. Jackson, was sitting at table and only top of his head is visible. Rest of the family were scattered around the room, but this showed all the females, but my GD, Alexandra.
> 
> Sue


Good looking family! Obviously take after you, Sue!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Pam, your Madryn is beautiful. I love that soft green. 

Sue, so nice to see your girls. Glad your hubbie was surprised. 

I can't believe the original grey poupon commercial was from the 80s. Time sure does fly by.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Madryn is beautiful. I love that soft green.
> 
> Sue, so nice to see your girls. Glad your hubbie was surprised.
> 
> I can't believe the original grey poupon commercial was from the 80s. Time sure does fly by.


It was interesting too, how it has shifted focus- possibly with the different actors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, your Madryn is beautiful. I love that soft green.


Thank you, Chris !


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a wonderful weekend with your daughter Linda. Great to hear you had a good time and can't wait to see what you do with your new yarn.

Really nice family photo Sue. What a neat surprise for your DH. And which shawl are you wearing?

My sock (yes singular) is coming along slowly. I have about three inches done and have switched to 2.75mm needles. I was using 2.25mm.

UFO's - three of them are waiting: Bonnie's Wish, the black Greek Revival shawl, and a beaded zil bag I started in Purplefi's workshop. Can I count the sock as a UFO?

DH decided to move the controller for the security cams onto one of my stash shelves. Since he moved a lot of stuff off of the shelves so that they would not get dust on them from the drilling (cable runs) I took the opportunity to clean my laundry room (aka stash room). I organized my yarn by type, i.e. cotton, sock yarn, etc. And I cleaned up the fabric bins while I was in there. I have so many projects I want to do. Time, I need more time. And here I sit on KP, lol.

Hope all have a great night or day for you down under gals,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What a wonderful weekend with your daughter Linda. Great to hear you had a good time and can't wait to see what you do with your new yarn.
> 
> Really nice family photo Sue. What a neat surprise for your DH. And which shawl are you wearing?
> 
> ...


Yes, only just gone mid-day here! I heard from Ros earlier- she has been a bit down- hoping she is able to join us again soon. Only 7 o'clock in Perth.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It was a very enjoyable afternoon.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's so great and a lovely photo, too, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Good looking family! Obviously take after you, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. He really was.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, so nice to see your girls. Glad your hubbie was surprised.
> 
> I can't believe the original grey poupon commercial was from the 80s. Time sure does fly by.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. That was Oborine by SusannaIC, whose Spring Fling MKAL is in progress now.
Sometimes it takes a little nudging to do some organizing, and often you find some nice surprises that you had forgotten. I need to reorganize my stash and refresh my memory.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> What a wonderful weekend with your daughter Linda. Great to hear you had a good time and can't wait to see what you do with your new yarn.
> 
> Really nice family photo Sue. What a neat surprise for your DH. And which shawl are you wearing?
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, that looks beautiful. I love the colour and the beads really show it off well.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, that looks beautiful. I love the colour and the beads really show it off well.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great family picture Sue!!! I can see the family resemblance with you and your 2 girls.. very pretty!  I love that you are wearing your shawl. It looks lovely on you.. Sometimes surprises seem like more trouble than they are worth!! until the moment you all scream "Surprise" then its all been worth it 

Julie that WIP looks like another beautiful set!! You said you went to far with the ribbing??? are you going to have to tink or frog it?.. what a shame.. I get so board with ribbing that I find myself checking how long it is every few rows..LOL 

I have the second slipper casted on and am heading to the part between the toes and heel.. I hope to get to just before the heel tonight.. they go quick with double strands of worsted weight yarn!!!  

Have a great evening all...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, only just gone mid-day here! I heard from Ros earlier- she has been a bit down- hoping she is able to join us again soon. Only 7 o'clock in Perth.


I hope she is feeling better soon... I hope the bad storms missed her family and friends..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great family picture Sue!!! I can see the family resemblance with you and your 2 girls.. very pretty!  I love that you are wearing your shawl. It looks lovely on you.. Sometimes surprises seem like more trouble than they are worth!! until the moment you all scream "Surprise" then its all been worth it
> 
> Julie that WIP looks like another beautiful set!! You said you went to far with the ribbing??? are you going to have to tink or frog it?.. what a shame.. I get so board with ribbing that I find myself checking how long it is every few rows..LOL
> 
> ...


No, I am not sure where you picked that up, Ronie- I did unpick several days ago- because I decided one stitch per two rows was not enough- but I had only knit an inch up- I like being able to rib and follow things on the computer- I get into quite a rhythm with it, especially now I am finding news sites on the internet, to make up for having no broadcast- this is likely to last maybe three years or more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope she is feeling better soon... I hope the bad storms missed her family and friends..


I think she may have mentioned had that been the case. Just that she was ok, though down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free pattern until 5.00pm PST tomorrow, April 27. By the designer of Random Monet shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope she is feeling better soon... I hope the bad storms missed her family and friends..


I do, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Free pattern until 5.00pm PST tomorrow, April 27. By the designer of Random Monet shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am not sure where you picked that up, Ronie- I did unpick several days ago- because I decided one stitch per two rows was not enough- but I had only knit an inch up- I like being able to rib and follow things on the computer- I get into quite a rhythm with it, especially now I am finding news sites on the internet, to make up for having no broadcast- this is likely to last maybe three years or more.


I'm sorry Julie!! I read it wrong.. :roll: I thought you said you had gone over half of what you wanted to do.. LOL... that is what happens when I try to get off the computer too quickly... 
I'm glad you can watch the news on the computer... you can also watch movies on YouTube but I have not done it... plus tv programs on the stations sites which is great... I just don't have a great computer to play all that on.. somethings are fine.. others take long breaks uploading then will play a minute then the break again.. not sure what is going on...  I'll have to upgrade if we ever want to get out from under the Satellite company .. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Free pattern until 5.00pm PST tomorrow, April 27. By the designer of Random Monet shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette
> 
> Sue


Oh my gosh! Is that ever pretty!!! Thank you, Sue! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry Julie!! I read it wrong.. :roll: I thought you said you had gone over half of what you wanted to do.. LOL... that is what happens when I try to get off the computer too quickly...
> I'm glad you can watch the news on the computer... you can also watch movies on YouTube but I have not done it... plus tv programs on the stations sites which is great... I just don't have a great computer to play all that on.. somethings are fine.. others take long breaks uploading then will play a minute then the break again.. not sure what is going on...  I'll have to upgrade if we ever want to get out from under the Satellite company .. LOL


You do have to watch your data allowance, too!
I had a lovely afternoon with a visit from the young people who helped me move here- quite refreshing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What did the pigeon say to the statue?
> Pardon me, but do you have any grey poop on you?
> ...


 :XD: I enjoyed the joke and the adverts :XD: :XD: It was great with my breakfast!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a great photo of a lovely family ocassion. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I love your shrug. Which WIP to choose? So many and too little time. I never had any until I came here :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for 24 hours... Morning Dove Shawlette by Pam Jemelian 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Can I count the sock as a UFO?...


Technically that just means UnFinished so that would apply to the sock. For it to be abandoned, you need to set it aside for a while. So place your sock where it can "see" you knitting on something else so that it can feel abandoned & neglected & then you are all set to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I love your shrug. Which WIP to choose? So many and too little time. I never had any until I came here :XD:


Thank you , Norma! KP is a great 'enabler' in the American sense- not a usage of the word that I am familiar with!!!!! I used to be a purchase it and knit it up kind of knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Technically that just means UnFinished so that would apply to the sock. For it to be abandoned, you need to set it aside for a while. So place your sock where it can "see" you knitting on something else so that it can feel abandoned & neglected & then you are all set to go.


 :-( :-( :-( That is just the situation of the scarf I will probably pick up! Depending on how my ribbing progresses.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Free pattern until 5.00pm PST tomorrow...


Oops - hadn't seen this when I posted mine - I wanted to get in there as soon as possible because of the sort time limit & hadn't taken the time to read the new posts yet. 
Mea culpa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - hadn't seen this when I posted mine - I wanted to get in there as soon as possible because of the sort time limit & hadn't taken the time to read the new posts yet.
> Mea culpa


Thanks none the less, Jane - I had overlooked it until you posted!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have lots of catching up to do. I couldn't resist adding photos of Jackson before I do that.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have lots of catching up to do. I couldn't resist adding photos of Jackson before I do that.💞


Glad to see you back, Ros.
The poor child doesn't have anything to play with.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Spring Fling after two clues. I am loving how it looks so far.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to see you back, Ros.
> The poor child doesn't have anything to play with.
> ;-)


Thank you Jane. I think these were taken at Toddler Gym. I know we feel so sorry for the poor lil darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Can't do that - that would be leaving evidence for my husband to see.


😉😉😉


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, so glad you had a great adventure with your daughter. Looking forward to seeing the goodies you bought.

Sue, that is a wonderful family picture. Glad the surprise was carried out! Your shawl is so pretty on you too!

Jane, you have given me a chuckle 2 times already this morning. Love your comment about the abandoned project definition! 

Ros, glad you are feeling better and are back. Love seeing Jacksons cute face.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Kaixixang!!! It is beautiful!!! You do such nice work.  :thumbup:


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Linda, so glad you had a great adventure with your daughter. Looking forward to seeing the goodies you bought.
> 
> Sue, that is a wonderful family picture. Glad the surprise was carried out! Your shawl is so pretty on you too!
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn, I love seeing Jackson's cute face too. Carmen sent me quite a few photos making it hard to choose which ones to post. I will probably post a couple more tomorrow because it's hard to resist posting them for you all to enjoy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you and Ringo are enjoying yourselves. Enjoy the sun :thumbup:


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, you have given me a chuckle 2 times already this morning....


Glad that I made you smile.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Done to clue 3 of the Kaika socks and clue 2 of Spring Fling here.


Beautiful work Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya I used needles 2 sizes larger for my cast off. It stretched just fine. I am going to go take a picture in a few minutes and will be posting pictures of my Madryn possibly with in the hour.. it is 4pm Pacific time right now  I can then show you how I blocked mine Sonja it might give you an idea of how to proceed
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> KX your doily is outstanding. Kudos to you on the fine compliments you received.
> 
> Your socks are looking great, Melanie. Love your color way😊
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Jan.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> > Here is the start of Spring Spirits some of you mentioned. I don't remember any mention in the pattern of moving markers but on row 15 of chart 2 and 3 where the sk2p are at the start of the repeat/section the marker needs to move right 1 stitch. This light seems to add a yellow cast to everything. This is actually white with pastel splashes of yellow, turquoise, lavender, and other spring flower colors.
> >
> > The poncho is dark so the cables are hard to see. I'll try for a picture outside next time.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, before I forget, the spiral baby blanket was well received. I was not there when she opened it as I had to leave the party early to have dinner with my mom but my mil said everyone really liked it.


I'm not surprised Melanie, it's beautiful. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely to see you, Ros and photos of Jackson.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Plans for a morning sortie to a brocante were thwarted by rain - only a sprinkle but not much point in going. Looks like it might clear off in the PM. I have a lunch invitation so looking forward to chatting with my friend.
> 
> My great news this morning is that I just got an email from my son that he placed first in his category in the provincial French speak-off yesterday & will be heading to the national competition in Ottawa the end of May.
> 
> The HS drama group put off their production of Fame Friday & Saturday nights. Someone took a few pics - don't have anything great, though. Here is a B&W of Michael during a solo & a group pic.


Congratulations to Michael, I'm sure you are very proud of him and you should be. He is also a gorgeous looking young man. You and your hubby are doing a great job obviously. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned this birthday card that Michael received years ago - prompted by talk of Fritz bringing in bugs. Scanning didn't give great results so I took pics instead.


Love it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Congratulations to Michael...


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see you, Ros and photos of Jackson.


Thank you Norma, it's great to back with friends. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros


You're welcome Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> thank you all I am glad you like my Madryn.. Hubby say's it is the most beautiful thing I have knitted..LOL He says that _EVERYTIME_ LOL but I am lucky that he is so supportive  I may give it to my cousin.. it crossed my mind last night..
> 
> Tricia what beautiful starts.. I love the poncho.. one of these days I will make one.. I love the cables too!!
> 
> ...


Fritz is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, a marathoner! Way to go girl! I could never get into running, used to do five miles five days a week but never got runner's high. Remember the Hitchcock film Vertigo? The scene where she is looking up the tower and the view skews to make it look longer? That is what I saw on the turn for home, lol.
> 
> Glad you are having a good time Tanya. Nice to get away with friends.
> 
> ...


Great photo Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my Madryn blocked yesterday and photos taken just now. I used Cascade Yarns, Forest Hills, Mosstone colorway. It's a lace weight yarn and I used 550 yards using size US3 needles. The yarn is 51% silk and 49% merino wool. I used size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads on the border rows. Blocked it measures 59" x 39". I'm really happy with how it turned out. Thank you so much, Norma, for a wonderful pattern!


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear - next Sunday will be May3rd! I can't believe that time is passing so quickly.
> Okay - a heads up for our party devoted to taming those UFOs calling to us from the hidden recesses of closets, drawers, attics, ...
> 
> Ground rules: I did say rules, didnt I? How silly of me?! Obviously rules dont apply to us or we wouldnt be in the situation that we are with multiple WIPs & those UFOs stuffed away from sight so as not to cause too much guilt or embarrassment.
> ...


Thanks for the ground rules Jane. I'm looking forward to your LP 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My progress with Latis - trying to do a point a day now. I have done 3 reps into the mesh section. The yarn is irregular which makes the stitches uneven but I think that it will add to "ze look" as the French would say.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of a joke:
> 
> What did the pigeon say to the statue?
> Pardon me, but do you have any grey poop on you?
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My progress with Latis - trying to do a point a day now. I have done 3 reps into the mesh section. The yarn is irregular which makes the stitches uneven but I think that it will add to "ze look" as the French would say.


It looks great! :thumbup:

Welcome back, Ros! Your photos of Jackson are as sweet as ever. 

Can the Morning Dove crescent shawl be my "abandoned" project?  It could work very well with that yarn that has been sitting there waiting and waiting to be used.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Today, my daughter, Kat, had a surprise party for my DH who turns 70 on Thursday. Here is a pic of me with my four daughters, two of my granddaughters and the boyfriend of one of them, and one grandson.
> 
> L-R Grandson Joaquim, Sam, Alison (his girlfriend, my GD, barely visible),Amy, Heather, Jennifer, Jacinta her daughter at rear, and Kat on my right. Amy and Kat are my two youngest, and twins. Jackson, was sitting at table and only top of his head is visible. Rest of the family were scattered around the room, but this showed all the females, but my GD, Alexandra.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful photo Sue, happy 70th to your DH. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks 
I'd like to move more quickly on it but too many other WIPs would be upset.


> Can the Morning Dove crescent shawl be my "abandoned" project?  It could work very well with that yarn that has been sitting there waiting and waiting to be used.


Well, the yarn has been abandoned it seems... 
Cast on today & put it aside, then rediscover it next Sunday. Don't forget to act surprised.
What I am afraid of, though, is that if I see yours cast on I am going to want to CO, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, the yarn has been abandoned it seems...
> Cast on today & put it aside, then rediscover it next Sunday. Don't forget to act surprised.
> What I am afraid of, though, is that if I see yours cast on I am going to want to CO, too.


That could be a problem. :roll:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I hope she is feeling better soon... I hope the bad storms missed her family and friends..


Thank you Ronie. Rachel's power was off for 4 days, but they treated the whole thing as an adventure and they were really lucky as they had no damage at all. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, only just gone mid-day here! I heard from Ros earlier- she has been a bit down- hoping she is able to join us again soon. Only 7 o'clock in Perth.


Thank you Julie, it's lovely to be back again. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I do, too.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Technically that just means UnFinished so that would apply to the sock. For it to be abandoned, you need to set it aside for a while. So place your sock where it can "see" you knitting on something else so that it can feel abandoned & neglected & then you are all set to go.


LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the Morning Dove shawlette, thanks Sue and Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see you, Ros and photos of Jackson.


Thank you Norma, it's great to be back. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, the yarn has been abandoned it seems...
> Cast on today & put it aside, then rediscover it next Sunday. Don't forget to act surprised.
> What I am afraid of, though, is that if I see yours cast on I am going to want to CO, too.


Jane you had better cast on and then set it aside!!!! 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, the yarn has been abandoned it seems...
> Cast on today & put it aside, then rediscover it next Sunday. Don't forget to act surprised.
> What I am afraid of, though, is that if I see yours cast on I am going to want to CO, too.


Me too, sigh. And while I was sorting through my stash I found lots forgotten yarn that just wants to be knit up. I even have one bin of yarn that I bought to make the Maid Marion dress, although I probably should rent a knitting machine as it is almost all SS and I am so slow I might not live long enough.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Ros. How's Rachel and the storm clean up?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Ros. How's Rachel and the storm clean up?


Thank you Melanie, it's great to be back. Rachel's power was off for 4 days, but they were lucky, no damage. The hardest part for me was not being able to contact them to find out if they were all okay. They are all fine. I'm very happy. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie, it's great to be back. Rachel's power was off for 4 days, but they were lucky, no damage. The hardest part for me was not being able to contact them to find out if they were all okay. They are all fine. I'm very happy. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


It is good that you are back, Ros- I had been quite concerned when you were silent so long! Always lovely to have photos of your darling little boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My progress with Latis - trying to do a point a day now. I have done 3 reps into the mesh section. The yarn is irregular which makes the stitches uneven but I think that it will add to "ze look" as the French would say.


It certainly gives 'ze look' to the stocking stitch section! be interesting to see a greater part of the 'mesh'- that was what drew my eye, when I first saw it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it's lovely to be back again. 💞


And so lovely to have you back!!!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane you had better cast on and then set it aside!!!! 💞


Oh, I already have a challenging UFO to finish. I have 1496 stitches on the needles with 10 rows to go & 3 of them are increase rows. I can't afford another UFO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I already have a challenging UFO to finish. I have 1496 stitches on the needles with 10 rows to go & 3 of them are increase rows. I can't afford another UFO.


Golly, that is a lot of minutes to the row!!!!! Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--what a wonderful family photo. Thank you for sharing your family with us. 
Your shawl looked so nice on you.

Nice shawlette, that Morning Dove and so is the Pam Jamalian shawlette. Got them both saved. If I knit as much as I read and saved patterns, there would be several more projects completed!

Ronie--was in Whole Foods yesterday and saw the Pollinator friendly seed packets there and picked one up. So will try them out, too.

If I have some time today think I will cast on the Kaika socks as they are an easy one for me to work on when visiting people. And can't wait to see how this yarn feels and looks when worked. Was already asked to make a pair of purple socks for the son who is turning 50 this summer.

Ros--Jackson, cute as always. Such a hardship with all those toys. Poor dear.

Jane--Nothing but awe and admiration for you working on a project with over 1400 stitches. Really want to see that baby.

Time to go and try to find some shoes for my tugboats.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have lots of catching up to do. I couldn't resist adding photos of Jackson before I do that.💞


Great to start with photos of the adorable little guy! Glad you've come back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My progress with Latis - trying to do a point a day now. I have done 3 reps into the mesh section. The yarn is irregular which makes the stitches uneven but I think that it will add to "ze look" as the French would say.


It's looking great, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Jane--... Really want to see that baby...


Yes, well, I will complete that sentence with the word "finished."
... And that would make you & me both.

That reminded me that I forgot to say that it would be nice to see a pic of the UFOs before you start in on them again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do have to watch your data allowance, too!
> I had a lovely afternoon with a visit from the young people who helped me move here- quite refreshing!


I don't have a 'data allowance' .. my daughter does though.. I'm not sure what plan we have but we have never gone over any limits or been told about any limits.. I have asked around town if they encounter anything like this and they said no.. So we must have a great plan here...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... I have the Morning Dove? pattern saved..  I like that one!!! and I have great yarn and 40" US2 needles for it... LOL 

My plan for today is to get my yarn and craft area situated.. I want to see what UFO's I have in the piles and what beautiful yarn I have.. I don't have it organized quite right so its always a hunt.. I would love to have my office desk cleaned off and organized too  I only have so many hours in a day though...LOL 

Jane I'll take pictures of the one I really want to get some headway on.. 

I was so mistaken about the silk yarn... it was going to come up to 109.00 instead of 16.00  I am so glad I read it again... My mind must be clean of all the cold meds I was taking..LOL I'd rather blow my nose than have that muddled brain again.. I am going to wait until payday next week... and maybe get a 50.00 gift card so I can get the yarn I really want!! I was also wondering what the yarn of the month option is... that might be fun for a while.. its only $17.99 a month it might be fun for a few months just to see what they send!!

Ros it is good to see you back and happy again.. such cute pictures of Jackson.. he sure is a busy little guy!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have two lace scarves started the one for my daughter's Birthday or Christmas would seem to be the obvious one, I do want to get started on gloves and a hat to match this shrug though I am now over half way on the ribbing.


Love that colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh yes! Definitely need more time. I must motivate myself to do some reorganisation of stash; maybe your example will inspire me - maybe.


MissMelba said:


> What a wonderful weekend with your daughter Linda. Great to hear you had a good time and can't wait to see what you do with your new yarn.
> 
> Really nice family photo Sue. What a neat surprise for your DH. And which shawl are you wearing?
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I have lots of catching up to do. I couldn't resist adding photos of Jackson before I do that.💞


Busy little cutie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My progress with Latis - trying to do a point a day now. I have done 3 reps into the mesh section. The yarn is irregular which makes the stitches uneven but I think that it will add to "ze look" as the French would say.


Coming along nicely, Jane. I will not have an abandoned wip for your party but I have got abandoned yarn. Will that be ok, do you reckon?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I have got abandoned yarn. Will that be ok, do you reckon?


Sure - what pattern will be rescuing it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Adding to my stash - my haul from Wonderwool Wales. The cone is 100% alpaca dk. All the rest is lace weight from Knit Witches Yarns, Watercolours and Lace, and Moonlight Yarns. Varoius mixes from 100% silk,cashmere/silk, 100%merino, alpaca/silk/cashmere and baby camel/silk.
The Knit Witches Yarns were all reduced as it was her last show; she is retiring. So I bought more than I normally would have. But no excuses are needed here - am I right?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - what pattern will be rescuing it?


Not quite certain - a couple are shouting "My turn!"


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, Latis definitely has that chic look :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, Latis definitely has that chic look :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry - forgot to attach photo.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry - forgot to attach photo.


Good haul


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good haul


Ditto!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Sorry - forgot to attach photo.


pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't have a 'data allowance' .. my daughter does though.. I'm not sure what plan we have but we have never gone over any limits or been told about any limits.. I have asked around town if they encounter anything like this and they said no.. So we must have a great plan here...LOL


I could pay more for 'unlimited' but I choose not to, I pay enough already for phones and internet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What an incredible haul, Linda! How fun!!! That lighter blue one in the front is so pretty!!! (Well, they all are, but that one caught my eye.  )

Here is a thought: I am taking the dates from the end of May to mid-June (5/31-6/14) to share about the Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival. What if we did a KAL with the Morning Dove pattern at the same time? Several people have mentioned how they like it. *edit:* It is still free!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette

I really want to finish my Lavender Fields during Jane's Rescue the UFO Challenge and not start something else new, but this could be an option. What do you think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love that colour.


I have lots of clothes it will match or mix in with, too- so that is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry - forgot to attach photo.


oooh! wouldn't mind owning those!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I am taking the dates from the end of May to mid-June ...What if we did a KAL with the Morning Dove...


I'm game.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'm game.


Me, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok! Let's go for it then. 

Here is the link again for anyone else that would like to join us.  The pattern is free until 5 pm Pacific time. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love your loot from Woolfest, Linda.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> loot from Woolfest, Linda.


"loot" I love it!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I am in, too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ok! Let's go for it then.
> 
> Here is the link again for anyone else that would like to join us.  The pattern is free until 5 pm Pacific time. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette


oh Toni, I don't know if I'll be joining in on this one.....to many things I want to do. I may have to cast on something with the yarn that I was going to make the Lavender Fields with so that I can use that for Janes 2 weeks.

Linda, love the haul you got from the yarn show....

Jane, lovely project. can't remember the name of it..going too fast while at work. I need to have time at home to knit the new clue for Spring Fling. .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> oh Toni, I don't know if I'll be joining in on this one.....quote]
> 
> Well, you do have a month yet....


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'm game.


Count me in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, lovely project. can't remember the name of it... .


Thanks - must be the Latis that you refer to.
I have 2 rows left on my Spring Fling large for tonight & then I hope to finish the current clue for Foolish Heart. How are you doing on that?
Just finished clue 3 for Affinity. I need to have that done before we start the UFOs - a bit afraid that I might run out of yarn - with an extra skein sitting at home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - must be the Latis that you refer to.
> I have 2 rows left on my Spring Fling large for tonight & then I hope to finish the current clue for Foolish Heart. How are you doing on that?
> Just finished clue 3 for Affinity. I need to have that done before we start the UFOs - a bit afraid that I might run out of yarn - with an extra skein sitting at home.


I still have 5 rows to do on Clue 2 of Spring Fling and since I'm making a medium just got Clue 3 today. Should be able to get caught up this week with that (hopefully in next couple of days). Haven't even cast on the Foolish Heart yet and want to get that one started this week. So much to do, so little time. It's no wonder I don't get much housework done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Haven't even cast on the Foolish Heart...


That is a quite interesting construction.


> It's no wonder I don't get much housework done!


Housework!! Don't be using them bad words around here!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Housework!! Don't be using them bad words around here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. ...


Oh, Sue - scrumptious!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, I am not the only one!

Sue



Miss Pam said:


> So much to do, so little time. It's no wonder I don't get much housework done!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is gorgeous yarn!!! I can't wait until you decide to use it and see the finished project.

Housework? I don't even remember what that is. I feed myself and the cats and wash dishes and clean kitty litter, that's about it lately. I do vacuumn the floor or I would be living in a sea of cat hair.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Housework!! Don't be using them bad words around here!


I know, right!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.
> 
> Sue


Sue - that is beautiful yarn! Well done on your win!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So, I am not the only one!
> 
> Sue


Definitely not!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, count me in. I hope things stay under control here so this does not become another WIP!!Looks like am usually game to get another project started. 
;-)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.
> 
> Sue


Good for you, Sue!! Wonderful looking yarn. Thanks for sharing the lovely pic of part of your family!! Congrats to your DH on his milestone birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Sue - scrumptious!!


It is indeed!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - must be the Latis that you refer to.
> I have 2 rows left on my Spring Fling large for tonight & then I hope to finish the current clue for Foolish Heart. How are you doing on that?
> Just finished clue 3 for Affinity. I need to have that done before we start the UFOs - a bit afraid that I might run out of yarn - with an extra skein sitting at home.


Yes, the Latis. Are you saying that you have clue 3 done already? I am really jealous if that is the case. I am still on clue 3 on the Foolish Heart...have to do the stockinette and clue 1 repeats still.....
Then I was looking through the KAL fanatics and saw a beautiful shawl by Boo Knits I think that I would love to do.....that is not going to happen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Are you saying that you have clue 3 done already?


No - I am doing the large so clue 3 doesn't apply to me but with over 400 stitches still on the needles, I decided on just 2 rows a day. I will now be free to work on Affinity this week in place of it. I have 3 MKALs starting next week - & a visitor arriving.


> I am still on clue 3 on the Foolish Heart...have to do the stockinette and clue 1 repeats still...


I am on clue 4 but with the same things left to do. I found the clue 4 chart worked up really quickly.


> saw a beautiful shawl by Boo Knits....


She has an MKAL starting May 4th that I plan on doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Sue - scrumptious!!


 :thumbup: Congratulations!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Well, count me in. I hope things stay under control here so this does not become another WIP!!Looks like am usually game to get another project started.
> ;-)


Yeah! More ________ (you can fill in the blank  ), I mean proficient knitters getting another beautiful project completed and willing to knit a gorgeous project together, Morning Dove Crescent Shawl.  This is going to be fun with so many working on it at the same time. We should be able to get finished in a timely manor also.  (Seriously, I hope it works for you, Jan. I'm *always* game to get another project started!)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that you are back, Ros- I had been quite concerned when you were silent so long! Always lovely to have photos of your darling little boy.


Thank you Julie. I love sharing these photos with my LP friends and Jackson is adorable. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And so lovely to have you back!!!!!!!!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. I love sharing these photos with my LP friends and Jackson is adorable. 💞


I am not sure if this is early or late for you- I make it about 3 - 30 in 
Perth! Good to see you! and we always love seeing Jackson,


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I already have a challenging UFO to finish. I have 1496 stitches on the needles with 10 rows to go & 3 of them are increase rows. I can't afford another UFO.


Wow Jane!!!! That's a lot of stitches already and 3 more increase rows!!!! What is the name of that project please? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if this is early or late for you- I make it about 3 - 30 in
> Perth! Good to see you! and we always love seeing Jackson,


Hi Julie, I just woke up. It's 4.41am in Perth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Jackson, cute as always. Such a hardship with all those toys. Poor dear.


Thank you Tanya. It's a hard life being a gorgeous little toddler. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, I just woke up. It's 4.41am in Perth. 💞


So you are on winter time?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great to start with photos of the adorable little guy! Glad you've come back!


Thank you Pam. I'm very happy to be back. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a lovely prize :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya. It's a hard life being a gorgeous little toddler. 💞


Isn,t it a pity we forget most of it? He,s cute!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love your loot from Woolfest, Linda.


It's so soft and squishy. I keep petting it and smiling.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok! Let's go for it then.
> 
> Here is the link again for anyone else that would like to join us.  The pattern is free until 5 pm Pacific time. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette


I'm a possibly, Toni. I need to finish a couple of projects first because I don't like having more than 3 on the go. Any more and I start to feel pressured.
If I can, i will be in.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes, well, I will complete that sentence with the word "finished."
> ... And that would make you & me both.
> 
> That reminded me that I forgot to say that it would be nice to see a pic of the UFOs before you start in on them again.


Jane, for some reason that's what I thought you wanted. A pic before we start on them. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous. I hadn't heard of this brand before Wonderwool where I bought 2 skeins of merino.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... What is the name of that project please? 💞


Sorry - you'll have to wait until May 3rd.
-
-
-
Just kidding ;-)
Montego by Cheri McEwen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/montego


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...It's a hard life being a gorgeous little toddler. 💞


I can see that ! 
Love to see him in action.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros it is good to see you back and happy again.. such cute pictures of Jackson.. he sure is a busy little guy!!


Thank you Ronie. He is a very busy little guy and so cute and adorable. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She has an MKAL starting May 4th that I plan on doing.


In a fit of madness, I signed up for that too but I will probably not try to keep up with the clues as they arrive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - you'll have to wait until May 3rd.
> -
> -
> -
> ...


Stunning pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Oh yes! Definitely need more time. I must motivate myself to do some reorganisation of stash; maybe your example will inspire me - maybe.


Linda, I need to do that too!!! Organisation of yarn would be great!!! The only trouble is it takes time away from knitting, but would be worth it!!! Maybe I will get it done while seeking out WIPs and UFOs. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Busy little cutie.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Adding to my stash - my haul from Wonderwool Wales. The cone is 100% alpaca dk. All the rest is lace weight from Knit Witches Yarns, Watercolours and Lace, and Moonlight Yarns. Varoius mixes from 100% silk,cashmere/silk, 100%merino, alpaca/silk/cashmere and baby camel/silk.
> The Knit Witches Yarns were all reduced as it was her last show; she is retiring. So I bought more than I normally would have. But no excuses are needed here - am I right?


Linda, definitely no excuses needed here!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Sorry - forgot to attach photo.


Beautiful yarn Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What an incredible haul, Linda! How fun!!! That lighter blue one in the front is so pretty!!! (Well, they all are, but that one caught my eye.  )
> 
> Here is a thought: I am taking the dates from the end of May to mid-June (5/31-6/14) to share about the Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival. What if we did a KAL with the Morning Dove pattern at the same time? Several people have mentioned how they like it. *edit:* It is still free!  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morning-dove-shawlette
> 
> I really want to finish my Lavender Fields during Jane's Rescue the UFO Challenge and not start something else new, but this could be an option. What do you think?


I just downloaded it just in case we do it Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have lots of clothes it will match or mix in with, too- so that is good.


It will be lovely Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - must be the Latis that you refer to.
> I have 2 rows left on my Spring Fling large for tonight & then I hope to finish the current clue for Foolish Heart. How are you doing on that?
> Just finished clue 3 for Affinity. I need to have that done before we start the UFOs - a bit afraid that I might run out of yarn - with an extra skein sitting at home.


I hope you don't run out of yarn Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Housework!! Don't be using them bad words around here!


I agree Jane!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just received the yarn I won from the prize draw for Mountain Mist. It's Watercolours and Lace Extrafine Merino Silk Lace (80% wool 20% silk). 1164 meters. I love the colour. Will have to pick a very special project for this.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue, it's beautiful yarn. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> In a fit of madness...


Nice to know that I am not alone in *my* madness. ;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So, I am not the only one!
> 
> Sue


No!!! I have a SIL who was constantly doing housework, I used to say to her there's more to life than housework. Her home always looked like no one lived there. Not a single thing out of place. Then along came a granddaughter and she finally gets what I've been saying all along. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope you don't run out of yarn Jane. 💞


Me, too, because I had decided to give it to a friend here in France.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She has an MKAL starting May 4th that I plan on doing.


Do you sleep Jane? You are a very busy lady. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you are on winter time?


Yes Julie, we don't have daylight saving time here. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Isn,t it a pity we forget most of it? He,s cute!!


Thanks Norma, that's what I love about the smart phones. I have 3000+ photos on my phone and a lot of short videos of Jackson. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It will be lovely Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - you'll have to wait until May 3rd.
> -
> -
> -
> ...


OMG!!!! Jane that is a stunning pattern, I can't wait to see yours when finished. 💞 I just checked out the pattern again, so many options available in this pattern. I love it!!! It's brilliant. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes Julie, we don't have daylight saving time here. 💞


Ah! I must remember that. Makes a difference, because I have been calculating 5 hours difference from me, but now we are on winter time, it is only four.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Norma, that's what I love about the smart phones. I have 3000+ photos on my phone and a lot of short videos of Jackson. 💞


I hope you have them backed up, in case you lost it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can see that !
> Love to see him in action.


What can I say Jane?? I love it too. You are going to have to tell me if I post too many because I do get a bit excited about sharing photos of the little darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice to know that I am not alone in *my* madness. ;-)


Definitely not!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too, because I had decided to give it to a friend here in France.


She will love it Jane and you will not run of yarn!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you have them backed up, in case you lost it!


Definitely Julie, Carmen has all of the photos too. Luckily they were all backed up from the computer that died in the lightning strike as well. I thought we lost everything on that computer but Pete had all of it backed up. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Definitely Julie,Carmen has all of the photos too. Luckily they were all backed up from the computer that died in the lightning strike as well. I thought we lost everything on that computer but Pete had all of it backed up. 💞


Thank goodness!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness!


Definitely Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Definitely Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Do you sleep Jane? You are a very busy lady. 💞


Sleep certainly cuts into knitting time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> OMG!!!! Jane that is a stunning pattern...so many options available in this pattern. ...


It is lovely isn't it? ... & all of those options are mind boggling.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The more, the merrier, Ros! 

Thanks for the fun photos of Jackson. 

Jane, that Montego is amazing! and HUGE!

Sleep? Who needs it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just had a PM from Belle. She has had a major technical set back & wanted everyone to know that she was not intending to be rude by not contributing - it has been a matter of being not connected.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> No!!! I have a SIL who was constantly doing housework, I used to say to her there's more to life than housework. Her home always looked like no one lived there. Not a single thing out of place. Then along came a granddaughter and she finally gets what I've been saying all along. 💞


That was my sister too!!! she was always looking down her nose at my housekeeping skills... I told her I thought quality time with her Niece was more important that a dust free home.. she of course did not agree... then along came Paul!! her house has probably not been clean since..LOL its funny how our priority's change...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, that Montego is amazing! and HUGE!


Sue is planning on working on her Montego as well, I believe. 
It will be beautiful when finished. Where to block it??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Such beautiful yarn Linda and Sue!! Linda I see a gorgeous shawl done in all those colors..  We had a fun time doing a color workshop here on the Lace party... we all learned a lot from Shirley.. It would be fun to do another one... just to refresh our skills .. 

Jane that pattern is stunning.. it would have to be done in a very light weight lace.. or it would end up the size of a king size bed...LOL 

I love the Morning Dove there is a huge possibility that I will be in too!!! it really depends on how engrossed I get with my 'WIP' Projects!!! LOL I have several skeins of 'Pallet' from Knit Picks that would work very well with this pattern 

I cleaned out the craft closet.. YAY!!! found some teddy bear yarn that was hidden.. YAY!!! I still need to organize my yarn a bit more but I found lots of extra space.. and now have all my crochet thread out of bins and in view... after dinner when hubby goes to bed I will pull out my patterns.. I want them all sorted.. I have so many it is a shame to not have them in order and in process of being made.. 

Jane I am ready for your week!!! 3 WIP's that I want to do.. one of them is US1 needles with 2 strands of crochet thread for the 'Grandmothers dishcloth' almost done.. the other is a pair of slippers I started who knows when.. all done just needed sewn up .. then my stashbuster afghan.. that just might be a pair of pillows..LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am too, although I am not as far along as you. If I remember rightly, we just wanted to prove that we could do a circular shawl, and the price was right.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Sue is planning on working on her Montego as well, I believe.
> It will be beautiful when finished. Where to block it??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Y...we just wanted to prove that we could do a circular shawl, and the price was right.


This is true but I had tagged the Montego a long while before that - I was thrilled when that KAL came up & we were able to get it free.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well, disaster struck me last 4/23 and my computer had a near fatal episode. Fortunately, we were able to revive it long enough to get all the data off of it and moved to a newly refurbished computer that I had purchases in anticipation of retiring my old XP machine. Well, just got the 2 machines home this afternoon and wanted to let all of y9ou know that I haven't been trying to be rude -- I just fell out of communication. It will probably take me a few more days to get everything set up on my newer machine, so I'm looking forward to being back in touch. In the meantime, I sure have been getting a lot of knitting done. I have to catch up from page 23 -- so I'll try and blitz through all that in the next day or so. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their needles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if I should be using the workshop projects, the cross stitch project I owe a KP member, or some socks that I need to finish for a church friend/client. That is the MINIMUM list.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sleep certainly cuts into knitting time.


It sure does. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is lovely isn't it? ... & all of those options are mind boggling.


I love it!!! You know that I have to buy the pattern!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> The more, the merrier, Ros!
> 
> Thanks for the fun photos of Jackson.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just had a PM from Belle. She has had a major technical set back & wanted everyone to know that she was not intending to be rude by not contributing - it has been a matter of being not connected.


I'm glad that you have heard from Belle, I hope it gets sorted for her. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hi everyone. Well, disaster struck me last 4/23 and my computer had a near fatal episode. Fortunately, we were able to revive it long enough to get all the data off of it and moved to a newly refurbished computer that I had purchases in anticipation of retiring my old XP machine. Well, just got the 2 machines home this afternoon and wanted to let all of y9ou know that I haven't been trying to be rude -- I just fell out of communication. It will probably take me a few more days to get everything set up on my newer machine, so I'm looking forward to being back in touch. In the meantime, I sure have been getting a lot of knitting done. I have to catch up from page 23 -- so I'll try and blitz through all that in the next day or so. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their needles.


I understand near fatal computer issues. Luckily for me I have another identity on this computer...and on the other two --> so I can recover the "identity" of the dial-up connection person.

It helps to stay with Western Digital or Seagate for the main hard drive. I can hear as the Seagate is on its last legs and buy the replacement. Maxtor isn't a good brand as I've had a couple do a mini-meltdown mid-startup.

Luckily I didn't have a total Operating System issue that would have kept me offline for a little while. I can install another dial-up modem onto another computer...but am VERY glad I didn't have to! Pity I cannot teleport to fix the MS Windows computer issues as needed. With over 100,000 + possible KP members I'd be VERY busy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That was my sister too!!! she was always looking down her nose at my housekeeping skills... I told her I thought quality time with her Niece was more important that a dust free home.. she of course did not agree... then along came Paul!! her house has probably not been clean since..LOL its funny how our priority's change...


Eventually they learn what we have been saying all along!!! 💞💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I am too, although I am not as far along as you. If I remember rightly, we just wanted to prove that we could do a circular shawl, and the price was right.
> 
> Sue


Of course you can both do a circular shawl, you are both amazing knitters and can do anything you set your minds too. 💞💞💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hi everyone. Well, disaster struck me last 4/23 and my computer had a near fatal episode. Fortunately, we were able to revive it long enough to get all the data off of it and moved to a newly refurbished computer that I had purchases in anticipation of retiring my old XP machine. Well, just got the 2 machines home this afternoon and wanted to let all of y9ou know that I haven't been trying to be rude -- I just fell out of communication. It will probably take me a few more days to get everything set up on my newer machine, so I'm looking forward to being back in touch. In the meantime, I sure have been getting a lot of knitting done. I have to catch up from page 23 -- so I'll try and blitz through all that in the next day or so. Hope everyone is well and enjoying their needles.


I'm very happy that you have your new computer and getting it all sorted. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

You made some lovely purchases Linda! What fun to find patterns now that call to those yarns

Sue, congrats on your luscious looking yarn you won! What a nice gift.

Toni, I will love to do that Morning Dove. It is a beauty. 

Ros, Love the picture of Jackson playing with that big ball. I just used one of those today in my exercise class - they are fun

Belle, so glad you were able to save all the data from your old computer. Happy you're back! 

Wow Jane, the Montego is an amazing work - but sooo many stitches!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just found another possible addition to my list:
http://arts2222.blogspot.com/2015/04/white-scarf-pineapple.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle I am glad you were able to save your files.. what a relief!!!

that is very pretty Kaixixang.. thank goodness for charts right? it sure makes everything international


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just found another possible addition to my list:
> http://arts2222.blogspot.com/2015/04/white-scarf-pineapple.html


That's so pretty, Belle!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous. I hadn't heard of this brand before Wonderwool where I bought 2 skeins of merino.


I bought a skein of silk and camel from them a few weeks ago. I might try it for our KAL. It feels lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely to hear from you Belle. I am glad you can talk again!! 

That is a very pretty pattern, Kaixixang


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love it!!! You know that I have to buy the pattern!!! 💞


You know, I don't see any option for purchasing it. Perhaps you'd have to contact Cheri directly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...you are both amazing knitters and can do anything you set your minds too.


Thank you for your vote of confidence, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...That is the MINIMUM list.


Well, isn't it nice to have chices? ;-)
I have a couple of other UFOs back home but only took Montego with me. If I get that finished in the 2 weeks, I will be more than happy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, Love the picture of Jackson playing with that big ball. I just used one of those today in my exercise class - they are fun


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You know, I don't see any option for purchasing it. Perhaps you'd have to contact Cheri directly.


Now that's a shame!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You know, I don't see any option for purchasing it. Perhaps you'd have to contact Cheri directly.


I clicked on the link Jane and the Ravelry page said buy now so I did. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for your vote of confidence, Ros


You're welcome Jane, it's the truth. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I clicked on the link Jane and the Ravelry page said buy now so I did. 💞


Oh - you have to go to her Ravelry shop? No - still can't see a way to purchase it. No matter since I already have it.

I already have 10 of her patterns in my files but just found two nice free ones that I didn't have:

Penelope's Rose aka NWT-4 Mystery by Cheri McEwen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/penelopes-rose-aka-nwt-4-mystery

Spring Thaw Shawl by Cheri McEwen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-thaw-shawl

I also like the 7 Sisters pattern but it isn't free.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - you have to go to her Ravelry shop? No - still can't see a way to purchase it. No matter since I already have it.
> 
> I already have 10 of her patterns in my files but just found two nice free ones that I didn't have:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Jane, added some more!!! 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Linda, I need to do that too!!! Organisation of yarn would be great!!! The only trouble is it takes time away from knitting, but would be worth it!!! Maybe I will get it done while seeking out WIPs and UFOs. 💞


Good idea, Ros. This time when I do it I'm going to keep a notebook by my side because as I'm sorting all sorts of possibilities come to mind and then I either forget them or they all get confused in my mind and I still end up scrabbling around trying to decide what I want to knit next.
It is also another yarn petting opportunity of course - wll stop me buying more for a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda. 💞


Here is a pic of my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> No!!! I have a SIL who was constantly doing housework, I used to say to her there's more to life than housework. Her home always looked like no one lived there. Not a single thing out of place. Then along came a granddaughter and she finally gets what I've been saying all along. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just found another possible addition to my list:
> http://arts2222.blogspot.com/2015/04/white-scarf-pineapple.html


Isn't it pretty? I think i am glad I don't do more than basic crochet though. I really don't need any more ideas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


Oh, he's so proud of himself, I can tell!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Eyes closed - not looking, not looking. Oh no, no no. Help!


jscaplen said:


> Oh - you have to go to her Ravelry shop? No - still can't see a way to purchase it. No matter since I already have it.
> 
> I already have 10 of her patterns in my files but just found two nice free ones that I didn't have:
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is a pic of my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


Absolutely gorgeous Linda. 💞 I have turned your photo around, I hope you don't mind. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, he's so proud of himself, I can tell!


He is very, very smug.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Linda. 💞 I have turned your photo around, I hope you don't mind. 💞


Thank you, Ros, he is a gorgeous, happy little soul. And thank you for turning the photo around - I forgot to do it before posting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Ros, he is a gorgeous, happy little soul. And thank you for turning the photo around - I forgot to do it before posting.


You're welcome Linda, he's gorgeous, don't they just bring so much joy to our lives? 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Linda, he's gorgeous, don't they just bring so much joy to our lives? 💞


They really do. My 2 live 2-3 hours drive away so i don't see them as often as I would like. Having said that over March and April I have seen a lot of them - it is our birthday season and then we added on Wonderwool and it made sense to travel from their house and combine it with a couple of days to play. We have spent a lot of time on the motorway. I do wish they were not so keen on sharing their sniffles though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is a pic of my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


He sure is a cutie. Did you knit those comfy overalls that he is wearing?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> They really do. My 2 live 2-3 hours drive away so i don't see them as often as I would like. Having said that over March and April I have seen a lot of them - it is our birthday season and then we added on Wonderwool and it made sense to travel from their house and combine it with a couple of days to play. We have spent a lot of time on the motorway. I do wish they were not so keen on sharing their sniffles though.


Mine live 2-3 hours away as well. Then of course Rachel is on the other side of Australia, so we don't get to see them often either. I'm sorry they shared their sniffles. 💞 have a lovely birthday season. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Grey and brown...or other color combination?: http://www.anniescatalog.com/downloads/pattern/download.php?code=403NK&mode=hr_pdf

I have downloaded a copy for myself...because I was helpless to resist the cuteness! Elephant on one side, Mouse on the other.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> He is very, very smug.


Yeah - that's the look!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had 51 grams of the grey cashmere left over from Carmen's Snowdrop, so I made a short scarf in a diamond pattern to use it up. It is long enough to tuck it into a coat collar or whatever. &#128158; Sorry ladies I'm not going to block it. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...grey cashmere left over from Carmen's Snowdrop, so I made a short scarf...


Looks lovely, Ros. Sure to be nice & soft around the neck.


> how much yarn was left over


Feels good to use it all up, doesn't it? Hard on the nerves approaching the end, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda he is so pleased that he is walking!! He is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks lovely, Ros. Sure to be nice & soft around the neck.


Thank you Jane, it is really soft, I'm going to send the photo to Carmen to see if she wants it. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, a great use of your left over yarn! Beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Feels good to use it all up, doesn't it? Hard on the nerves approaching the end, though.


Yes it does Jane, I just wanted to knit it all up so when it was close to the end I measured 4 times the width of my stitches on the needles. That way I could have some idea. I even managed to finish it on the same pattern row for both ends without having to graft anything, and no frogging, probably due more to good luck than good management. I'm happy with it, I hope Carmen likes it. I think because it's soft and short Jackson might try and score it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, a great use of your left over yarn! Beautiful.


Thank you Norma. I couldn't bear to leave just a little bit of cashmere with nothing to do with it. A short scarf was the answer and it is long enough to tuck in. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I just heard back from Carmen, she loves the short scarf and said thanks xxx &#128158;


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RosD said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Linda. 💞 I have turned your photo around, I hope you don't mind. 💞


Linda, he is adorable. They are so cute at that age.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad, Carmen loved her scarf. This satisfaction all round. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad, Carmen loved her scarf. This satisfaction all round. I love it :thumbup:


Me too Norma, it was a quick knit. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am probably going to miss someone, apologies.

Lovely yarn Sue, should work up nicely.

Your potential WIP is going to be glorious Jane. That is a lot of stitches, wow. I can't wait to see both yours and Sue's. Both of you are fabulous knitters.

Glad you are OK Belle. Was concerned as you recently had surgery. 

I am ready to start the heel on my sock. Woo Woo! The change in needle size has helped tremendously. I was having so much trouble with passing the stitch over the other two stitches, I kept dropping stitches.

KX I have always had great luck with Western Digital and Seagate. My Maxtors have been pretty stable, but I mostly have Seagates.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Found cool printable for watercolor

http://www.thezenofmaking.com/2014/02/printable-watercolor-crochet-stitch-wall-art.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

What a proud boy you have there, Linda. The world is his playground now. 

That is a beautiful way to use up leftovers, Ros. I am glad your daughter likes it. 

Thanks for the additional temptations added to my pattern stash. 

Today is the day! I have waited for this for so long that I can hardly believe that it is really happening. 

The lady teaching me is very excited about my coming and is preparing a wheel for me to bring home whether I purchase it from her or not. She wants me to be able to practice with something until I figure out what I want. 

There is a huge tub of raw fleece sitting on my porch just waiting for me to figure out what to do with it.

Welcome back, Belle!

Happy Knitting/Crocheting/Tatting/Lace Making!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, have a wonderful time spinning. I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> What a proud boy you have there, Linda. The world is his playground now.
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, I hope you enjoy your spinning. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! What a cute little guy Linda.. we love babies here 

Love the scarf Ros.. I like a short scarf for those cold windy days that it needs to be tucked in!! I also love a beautiful fashion scarf too 

very pretty patterns shared!! I am in "Resist" mode until I get all I have sorted out... I completely ran out of steam last night.. I am nearly done with son's slippers though.. just a few more inches in the ribbing... 

Love the water color poster VC.. I could not use water colors with my printer but I do have Crayons, colored pencils, and colored Sharpies... that would work!!! 

Have a great time today Toni!!! I know you will pick it up and be making our lace weight yarn before you know it!! wouldn't it be nice if you could master fingering by the time we do the Morning Dove??? maybe that is pushing it a bit!! or maybe not I have no idea.. I do know the people who sell hand spun yarn here in town do a heavier weight and it is not soft.. more like a weaving yarn.. I'd love to do some of that too... I found my large quilting frame (circle) yesterday.. it would be fun to do some round weaving.. if I knew how...LOL

this came in my emails today... I love it.. but not sure I am up for a KAL.. maybe in the fall through spring months.. http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/berroco-lovers/3181454/1-25#1


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hard to keep all the posts in mind when traveling and they accumulate so fast here. So with apologies for everything I miss, let me say

LInda--adorable gs. He looks so intense on learning his new skills. Totally into it.

Your yarn looks wonderful

Ros--your use of the remainder of the gray cashmere is very nice. Here are a couple of other ideas for future 'remnants.' If you cast on the long way you can control for length a bit better and knit the width until you are finished with the remnant. Remnants like that are often great for accent colors in other projects like striping or fair isle work.

Toni--so excited for your spinning lesson. I know it will be a great experience.

KX--that pineapple scarf is neat. Very good that it is charted. Is it Japanese?
Hard to read the notations.

In honor of our crochet week, here is an adorable pattern for those with adorable grand babies. This designer is very creative with her crochet work.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shorn-the-sheep


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - you have to go to her Ravelry shop? No - still can't see a way to purchase it. No matter since I already have it.
> 
> I already have 10 of her patterns in my files but just found two nice free ones that I didn't have:
> 
> ...


Those are lovely patterns. Thanks , Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is a pic of my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


He is a cutie. It's so fun watching them learning to walk.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had 51 grams of the grey cashmere left over from Carmen's Snowdrop, so I made a short scarf in a diamond pattern to use it up. It is long enough to tuck it into a coat collar or whatever. 💞 Sorry ladies I'm not going to block it. 💞


It looks good, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> What a proud boy you have there, Linda. The world is his playground now.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing what you've accomplished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ....Today is the day!...


have fun!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I just heard back from Carmen, she loves the short scarf and said thanks xxx 💞


Well, of course she loves it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is a pic of my busy little cutie practising his newfound skill of walking.


Next he will be running everywhere, and be like quick silver!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I just heard back from Carmen, she loves the short scarf and said thanks xxx 💞


That is so nice when you get accolades for your work- it is a lovely scarf Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice in two colours but if I *were* doing two colours, I would opt for that one "for friends" where one is the reverse of the other. Still pretty.
Raindrops and Roses Shawl by Clara Beauty
http://caixadagua.com/blog/?p=1352


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice in two colours but if I *were* doing two colours, I would opt for that one "for friends" where one is the reverse of the other. Still pretty.
> Raindrops and Roses Shawl by Clara Beauty
> http://caixadagua.com/blog/?p=1352


It is pretty, Jane. I think I'd prefer it in one color.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> He sure is a cutie. Did you knit those comfy overalls that he is wearing?


I did, yes, in a very nice cotton yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had 51 grams of the grey cashmere left over from Carmen's Snowdrop, so I made a short scarf in a diamond pattern to use it up. It is long enough to tuck it into a coat collar or whatever. 💞 Sorry ladies I'm not going to block it. 💞


It looks lovely, Ros and will be warm and comfy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda he is so pleased that he is walking!! He is very cute :thumbup:


He was and he is cute. Thank you. He is moving on to turning in a circle, which is, apparently, very, very funny and needs to be done over and over again.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes it does Jane, I just wanted to knit it all up so when it was close to the end I measured 4 times the width of my stitches on the needles. That way I could have some idea. I even managed to finish it on the same pattern row for both ends without having to graft anything, and no frogging, probably due more to good luck than good management. I'm happy with it, I hope Carmen likes it. I think because it's soft and short Jackson might try and score it. 💞


It sounds like a "meant to be" project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Linda, he is adorable. They are so cute at that age.


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is pretty, Jane. I think I'd prefer it in one color.


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, have a wonderful time spinning. I can't wait to see the results!!


Me too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

me too


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, enjoy your spinning. Look forward to hearing all about it.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

In thought you might like to see a couple of photos from Wonderwool. The first two are "A Cardigan for Cardigan" - a giant cardigan knitted by members of the community of Cardigan. The inside shows the names of people who worked on it; the outside local scenes. The others are photos of a knitted gingerbread house - absolutely everything knitted. Both are wonderful and I' afraid my photos don't do them justice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> In thought you might like to see a couple of photos from Wonderwool. The first two are "A Cardigan for Cardigan" - a giant cardigan knitted by members of the community of Cardigan. The inside shows the names of people who worked on it; the outside local scenes. The others are photos of a knitted gingerbread house - absolutely everything knitted. Both are wonderful and I' afraid my photos don't do them justice.


That is an amazing amount of work to create cardigan and gingerbread house! Thanks for sharing, Linda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--what terrific photos for memories. that Cardigan is awesome. Did they do the village motifs separately and seams them together? That must have been such fun to see them in the real.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--what terrific photos for memories. that Cardigan is awesome. Did they do the village motifs separately and seams them together? That must have been such fun to see them in the real.


Yes it did look like the motifs were seamed together. The amount of planning and organising that went into is mind blowing really. The gingerbread house was such fun - inside was designed as a child's bedroom, complete with potty and several hidden guineapigs for children to spot - and absolutely everything knitted (maybe some crochet in there too.)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yes it did look like the motifs were seamed together. The amount of planning and organising that went into is mind blowing really. The gingerbread house was such fun - inside was designed as a child's bedroom, complete with potty and several hidden guineapigs for children to spot - and absolutely everything knitted (maybe some crochet in there too.)


That must have been amazing to see in person. What talent! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, hope your having fun with ypur new teacher, learning how to spin! How nice of her to share a wheel with you so you will be able to practice!

Ronie, I got that same email for the KAL today and was very tempted to sign up. I wish I had a baby around to knit for!

Ros, lovely scarf. How wonderful that it worked out just perfect and of course will be loved!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--what terrific photos for memories. that Cardigan is awesome. Did they do the village motifs separately and seams them together? That must have been such fun to see them in the real.


From me, too, Linda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--So glad to see you back here. Total sympathy for the tech dragon that you had breathing down your neck. Hope the healing is going well/quickly. How is your curtain going. Have thought about that frequently.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Linda, thanks for sharing those pictures at Wonderwool. I find the back of that cardigan just amazing. Reminds me of the class Shirley had several months ago.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, thanks for the link to the fleegle beader. Looks like an interesting tool. Your socks looky yummy. Love your Spring Fling yarn.

Ronie, love your Madryn. It looks great!!

Jan, your Waves looks great. Love the colorway.

Tricia, love the colors of your Spring Spirits and your poncho looks soooooo very warm. 

Sonya, you want to be sure your mats won't bleed color into your shawl. Some have had trouble with some of the child play mats.

Only made it though page 47, so I will pick up there and catch up later. We had a wonderful time. Absolutely wonderful. The leaves were on the trees there and the redbuds were just about done. All the wildflowers were up and brightening our hikes. Some of the trails were quite rugged. Did you know that if you are going down a steep path and run into some wet clay that. . .yes, you fall. No one got hurt, but we both got some mud on our clothes.  It was so different from our other runaway in January. In January we rest. This was a very active runaway and quite lovely. I will try and see if I can get the program fixed so the pictures will upload. I took tons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... "A Cardigan for Cardigan" ...a knitted gingerbread house...


Whew - a lot of work involved in all of that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!! Linda that is amazing! and to think that several different hands worked on it... in the picture it looks like it is very large. Is it over sized or human size  LOL I don't know how to phrase it... EDIT: I just read where you said it was quite large  

Bev I am glad you made it home safe and sound.. did you know it doesn't even need to be down hill...LOL I just stepped down and my feet flew out from under me.. I felt all my joints pop.. but I never had a bad side effect from it.. than goodness.. the injured hip is enough to hold me for years to come...   
I look forward to seeing the photo's


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--So glad to see you back here. Total sympathy for the tech dragon that you had breathing down your neck. Hope the healing is going well/quickly. How is your curtain going. Have thought about that frequently.


It is hard for me to remember that I made my income for many, many years in the tech field managing large staffs of highly technical people. But, I really hate fussing with this stuff. For the last five hours I've been on the phone getting updated software, downloading huge files, trying to work with a new "foreign" (that would be a version of Windows that is new to me) operating system. Still have a couple of apps to get set up, the printers, the camera drivers and goodness know what else I'll think of. In short, I'm in a really bad humor right now and awfully resentful that I am forced to spend my time putzing with this stuff. Whew!!! I feel a lot better after that rant.

The good news is that I was able to get up and down onto the floor and under the desk about a million times today and so far knee is till not complaining. Actually, recovering nicely; even if slower than I would wish. Think the appropriate cure for all of my ills, is a good evening with some knitting needles. So off I go. One of these days, I'll be back at full speed hopefully just in time for Jane's WIP project. I have several and I've been mentally ticking them off.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice in two colours but if I *were* doing two colours, I would opt for that one "for friends" where one is the reverse of the other. Still pretty.
> Raindrops and Roses Shawl by Clara Beauty
> http://caixadagua.com/blog/?p=1352


Did you read this pattern.. it is kinda comical.. she is fond of saying "here you have a choice"  it sounds like you can custom make it so that no two are exactly the same.. I'm going to keep it... I also like the 'friendship' one the best...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a pain Belle!!! I made my living in the electronic's field but am clueless when it come to computers... remember the days of W-97 we could fix it so easily by our selves.. not any more.. at least not me..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Did you read this pattern...


No - most of the time I don't read through - just pass them on
Sounds like the Random Monet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, sounds like you had a good time. Glad you weren't hurt from your slide in the mud. Looking forward to your pics.

Belle, that is so frustrating. Glad you got it off your chest. Nice to hear your knee is heeling and working good.

Just saw this on fb and thought I'd share


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, sounds like you had a good time. Glad you weren't hurt from your slide in the mud. Looking forward to your pics.
> 
> Belle, that is so frustrating. Glad you got it off your chest. Nice to hear your knee is heeling and working good.
> 
> Just saw this on fb and thought I'd share


Those are great, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--wet clay is slick. Glad you are okay. I am sure your photos will be great.

Caryn--very cute emoticons.

Belle--if that little rant worked for you, wow! I would need to go on for days and I have. Computers become the demanders of our life instead a support for it. That is my biggest b.....ch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, loved your little knitting smilies. 

Belle and Tanya, computers do take a lot of our time and can be frustrating. Sorry Belle, that you had to take so much time getting your stuff done. I missed checking in with you all, but I did not miss the computer. 

I finished two WIP on the trip down to Clifty Falls.  And got a good start on my All About Love. Today all the lace is done and I have started on the short rows.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, congrats to Michael on his first place. What a handsome boy.  Or should I say, young man.  Cute card.

Melanie, love the picture of your bicycle group. 

Ronie, Fritz looks like a cutie. 

made it up to page 50.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all! Another fun and busy day here. :thumbup:

Learning how to spin was CrAzY! I think I am in over load mode right now, but I did come home with a beautiful wheel and all the parts that go with it, AND a wonderful new friend. 

Ronie, I noticed that today also, about the yarn being "tough". I am not sure what that is all about. I am hoping that it is something that can be worked out eventually.

Thanks for the cute patterns.

Bev, I sure am looking forward to your photos of your getaway. 

Caryn, I saw those smilies on fb also. They are pretty cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi all! Another fun and busy day here. :thumbup:
> 
> Learning how to spin was CrAzY! I think I am in over load mode right now, but I did come home with a beautiful wheel and all the parts that go with it, AND a wonderful new friend.
> 
> ...


It may be old fleece, Toni- sometimes that can affect it- this is part of the learning process being able to select your fleece quality.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like a fun time Toni!!! and you got to bring home a new toy!! YAY!!! now the house work will never get done  .. Just teasing..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The Wonderwool photos are amazing, Linda. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad you had a good time even if it made me tired to read about it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I love those emoticons!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Just saw this on fb ...


Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> C...my All About Love. Today all the lace is done and I have started on the short rows.


Excellent progress!! Waiting to see it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, congrats to Michael on his first place. ...


Thank you , Bev


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Bev, sounds like you had a good time. Glad you weren't hurt from your slide in the mud. Looking forward to your pics.
> 
> Belle, that is so frustrating. Glad you got it off your chest. Nice to hear your knee is heeling and working good.
> 
> Just saw this on fb and thought I'd share


Caryn, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you have a really lovely day. 💞 Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Caryn, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you have a really lovely day. 💞 Ros


HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Caryn


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, looking forward to seeing your pictures of finished pieces and wips and of course your trip!

Toni, so glad your spinning lesson was fun and you made a new friend! What kind of wheel is it?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oops sorry for the double post.

Thank you Ros and Jane :-D


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Peg, you and Dave have my prayers. Hoping things go well.

Pam, your Madryn turned out wonderfully! Great job! 



Linda said:


> got a little drunk on colour, I think


 Sounds like a lovely weekend. 

Sue, lovely picture of you and your girls. you are all gorgeous!



Jane said:


> So place your sock where it can "see" you knitting on something else so that it can feel abandoned & neglected & then you are all set to go.


 Love it, Jane!!  Your latis is coming along quite well.

Caryn, hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!

Toni, sounds like you had an outstanding experience spinning and how nice to have made a friend in the process. "D"D

Continuing to catch up.  Bit by bit. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Continuing to catch up.  Bit by bit. Have a great day everyone!


Speaking of Bit-by-bit...I'm tutoring on Linux on another chat string...and it's coming back QUICKLY! So glad I started out on MS Dos 2/3/5/6.22 on command-line menu. Still have the hard drive...but haven't run that computer in FOREVER!

I have no idea where the manuals are for the password started programs for those games on it. At least I won't have left the basics behind completely...if I need it the stuff will come forward with a few hours delay! And all y'all thought I'd started with just MS Windows? I'm feeling rather smug. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It may be old fleece, Toni- sometimes that can affect it- this is part of the learning process being able to select your fleece quality.


It was old. That might have made it harder to spin also. I have some new fleece from the young men near here. That is still raw, but will probably be easier. I was getting the hang of it, but it is no where near "lace" ready!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> sounds like a fun time Toni!!! and you got to bring home a new toy!! YAY!!! now the house work will never get done  .. Just teasing..


Oh, Ronie! You hit the nail on the head! My husband is already talking about how they will never see me now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished two WIP on the trip down to Clifty Falls.  And got a good start on my All About Love. Today all the lace is done and I have started on the short rows.


Impressive! You were able to knit while slipping in the mud!!! 

I am glad you are ok. <3


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice to hear the knee is doing well Belle. Sounds like you are on track for the second one.

Toni, glad you had a good day learning to spin. And bonus, you get to take a wheel home to practice.

I am halfway through the heel on the sock. I might actually finish this thing on time. Woo Woo!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> sounds like a fun time Toni!!! and you got to bring home a new toy!! YAY!!! now the house work will never get done  .. Just teasing..


LOL!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--sounds like you now have another distraction from housework. Lucky you!

Bev--your runaway sounds great. Wildflowers, warm weather, finished WIPs and a new one on the needles. Wonderful for you.

Caryn--Happy B'day!!!!!!! Hope you have great weather and do something great for yourself.

Wound up the Lang Jawoll sock yarn. It has such beautiful dark green/blue coloring in it. Don't know that it would show in a pic but it is a merino/cotton mix, so a lighter than full merino yarn. I think it wants to be a light weight scarf instead of socks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Love the scarf Ros.. I like a short scarf for those cold windy days that it needs to be tucked in!! I also love a beautiful fashion scarf too


Thank you Ronie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Ros.


Thank you Pam and Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> It looks lovely, Ros and will be warm and comfy.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is an amazing amount of work to create cardigan and gingerbread house! Thanks for sharing, Linda.


Same from me Linda. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Caryn! Have a wonderful day celebrating you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, lovely scarf. How wonderful that it worked out just perfect and of course will be loved!


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the smileys, thanks Caryn. I so needed the dropped stitch one last night. While working on the sock heel three stitches dropped on one of the instep needles. Aargh! And they are the mock cable stitches.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Caryn, wishing you a very happy birthday. I hope you have a really lovely day. 💞 Ros


I missed this !
Happy birthday, Caryn. Do have a wonderful day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Just saw this on fb and thought I'd share


Very cute!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi all! Another fun and busy day here. :thumbup:
> 
> Learning how to spin was CrAzY! I think I am in over load mode right now, but I did come home with a beautiful wheel and all the parts that go with it, AND a wonderful new friend.


That's great Toni. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. Going to Zumba this morning and then out to dinner later with DH to celebrate!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. Going to Zumba this morning and then out to dinner later with DH to celebrate!


Have a great time Caryn!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wound up the Lang Jawoll sock yarn. It has such beautiful dark green/blue coloring in it. Don't know that it would show in a pic but it is a merino/cotton mix, so a lighter than full merino yarn. I think it wants to be a light weight scarf instead of socks.


Ooh, bet that will make a nice spring- summer scarf and in my favorite colors too


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caryn.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ooh, bet that will make a nice spring- summer scarf and in my favorite colors too


Now need to chose a pattern--like there are no choices (lol)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, love your haul from the Woolfest. Looks very yummy. 

Sue, that yarn is wonderful. The colorway will make an amazing shawl.

Gotta run on my day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Now need to chose a pattern--like there are no choices (lol)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caryn!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Caryn


and me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was old. That might have made it harder to spin also. I have some new fleece from the young men near here. That is still raw, but will probably be easier. I was getting the hang of it, but it is no where near "lace" ready!


It is normally a bit lumpy and bumpy at first, until you really get the hang of it - having a nice long 'staple' helps, and certainly for the fleece to be freshly shorn, often will make a difference. Sadly my wheel got totally 'munted' in various moves- Fale did not know what it was for and it used to annoy him- one day I may build another!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Caryn


And a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Caryn! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. Going to Zumba this morning and then out to dinner later with DH to celebrate!


it sounds like a great time... Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya sometimes we just need to 'Audition' our yarns a few times..  I have done that a lot.. I am still not happy with what I am doing with the 'Boutique Changes' and I may never be happy with it!!  sad too because it is such a pretty deep purple and very interesting yarn.. but it doesn't knit up nice at all!!! 

Toni I have a feeling that lace weight yarn is for when you have several hours and hours and even months and months of practice.. I have never done any spinning but it seems like something that would take awhile to master 

I got my May schedule for work.. it looks gruesome.. I hate it when they have you close then open the next morning.. do they not understand the importance of 8 hours of sleep!! she is also going to have me work by myself for a few hours when I close.. she sure has more confidence in me than I do!! the money will be great.. and I am sure the waistline will be happy too...  the best part is my hip is feeling a lot better these days.. and the cold is down to a nagging cough.. not bad either.. so it looks like things are improving with my health.. thank goodness because I am going to need it...  

I will be binding off on my slippers today.. I'm looking for a new project.. so many to choose from.. and I'm dragging my feet on getting my patterns organized.. hubby hasn't said a word but I am sure he would like the mess straightened out and put away.. LOL

Melanie I am so sorry about the dropped stitches.. I hope you can get it sorted out.. I have not done a mock cable before is it possible to knit it up? or do you have to tink back?  I remember my first pair of socks.. I was using those slick DPN's and they would fall out all the time.. then I got some bamboo US2 needles.. and those were better.. now I have US0 and US1 and those sizes are better for me with socks.. it sure takes longer to knit up but the finished sock is so pretty!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya sometimes we just need to 'Audition' our yarns a few times..  I have done that a lot.. I am still not happy with what I am doing with the 'Boutique Changes' and I may never be happy with it!!  sad too because it is such a pretty deep purple and very interesting yarn.. but it doesn't knit up nice at all!!!
> 
> Toni I have a feeling that lace weight yarn is for when you have several hours and hours and even months and months of practice.. I have never done any spinning but it seems like something that would take awhile to master
> 
> ...


All the best Ronie with the new schedule- I guess your boss has confidence in you! Glad your health is improving.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The Wonderwool photos are amazing, Linda. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caryn, I do hope your day is all that you want it to be. 

I had notes from several days back and have not had a chance to post from them so will make a couple of comments from the several that I wanted to post for.

Congrats again, Jane, to your son Michael. His accomplishments are really stacking up!! Way to go. His future is looking very bright.  And, Oh my goodness, your card totally described my husbands spoiled American Eskimo dog. He is such a prima donna. You will note that I do not claim him as mine&#61514; LOL. I do remember Pepe LePew (sp?) and the Gray Poupon ad. 

How very nice, Tanya that your outing was what you were hoping for. It is so great reconnecting with long time friends and checking out yarns. 

Thanks for sharing your pic of your recent benefit ride for and with the Wounded Warriors. That is a fabulous thing to do for that specific group of people. Such sacrifices that they have made. I for one thank you and I wish the very best for those vets. 

Your Fritz looks like quite the pet, Ronie. He is a very handsome Doxy.

Your Madryn looks great, Pam. Lovely color with perfect stitching. 

It looks like your outing with your daughter was wonderful, Linda. And look at what you took home. Is it any wonder I keep buying yarn? And adding patterns to my stash? Very tempting looking yarns and the new patterns that have been shared here had me giving in to temptation AGAIN!! Your DGS looks like he is very proud of himself for his walking skills. And he should be&#61514; Thans for sharing your Wonderwool pics. Wow, the work is awesome. They had unbelievable coordination and skill to put that together. 

Your Jackson is such a doll, Ros!! How can your spirits not be lifted with such a darling at this age. Everything is a wonder and exploring is the name of the game. I really like your gray cashmere scarf too. It looks like super yarn. 

Good for you, Belle on the progress of your knee. Yes, the computer gremlins can drive you to distraction. So very irritating when you have those issues to deal with. 

I am waiting to see your pics from your run-away, Bev. How nice it was a fun and invigorating outing. And thank goodness you were not seriously hurt.

Good for you, Toni on your new venture into spinning. I have every confidence that you will succeed to getting what you want out of your fleece!! It may take a bit of practice but hey, how long ago was it since you started on lace? And look at you now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for the birthday wishes. Going to Zumba this morning and then out to dinner later with DH to celebrate!


Happy Birthday. Have fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chalice-shawl

And Another

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/florelei

And one more

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dia-de-sol

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your Madryn looks great, Pam. Lovely color with perfect stitching.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chalice-shawl
> 
> And Another
> ...


Thanks, Sue. Those are all lovely. More added to my library!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a bunch of replies copied and deleted post. See if I can reconstruct.

Linda, good luck on the squeezing of the yarn. 

Sue, I love the florelei. Got it bookmarked.

Gonna post this and fly. We are cleaning and then running to a nearby city for stuff. Costco and DH stereo equipment repair store.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been off for a few days. Such a lot going on!

Linda, the Woolfest pictures were eye-opening. Wish I could have been there!

Belle, I understand your frustrations with the computer. Thank goodness, I have my son to run to when things get complicated! I'm so glad your knee is doing better.

Toni, I'm so jealous of your spinning class! I have wanted to learn for a very long time - I even bought one of those spinners. But I just never had the time or energy to learn. There is a place not too far from here, where they give spinning lessons. I may just try it one of these days!

Caryn, I hope you have a wonderful birthday. Enjoy your night out.

Pam & Ronnie, your Madryn's came out beautiful! I haven't had time to work on it yet, but it is in the queue. I hope your cold gets better, Ronnie.

Bev, can't wait to see your runaway pictures. Sounds like you had a wonderful time.

Jane, congratulations to your son Michael. That is an impressive achievement, and you should be justifiably proud!

I have managed to block a couple of shawls, but haven't had time to take pictures. Will upload when I get a chance. Have to go out now.

DIANE


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the best Ronie with the new schedule- I guess your boss has confidence in you! Glad your health is improving.


Thanks Julie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Julie!!


you're welcome!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I got my May schedule for work.. ...she is also going to have me work by myself for a few hours ...


That is great that she recognizes your value to her.
More hours = more money = more yarn ;-)

Glad that you are healing well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Congrats again, Jane, to your son Michael. His accomplishments are really stacking up!! ...


Thank you very much, Jan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern:...


Thanks for the patterns, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

maceace said:


> I...Jane, congratulations to your son Michael.


Thank You, Diane 


> have managed to block a couple of shawls...


Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie, would this be along the lines of the vests you have been thinking of?
Taegan by Anniken Allis 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/taegan-2

She has a number of other nice free atterns:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Anniken%20Allis&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Diane, for your comments on my Madryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 (I'm doing the medium so had a clue-in more ways than one -this week). I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering in colorway Mai Tai Heather and size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads in Milky Grapefruit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 ...


Looking great! 
I keep forgetting to take a pic of mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great!
> I keep forgetting to take a pic of mine.


Thanks, Jane. I finally remembered to take one! Now I should create a project page on Ravelry and post a pic there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Miss Pam. That color is definitely grapefruit


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Miss Pam. That color is definitely grapefruit


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of your encouraging words on the spinning. It will be a one step at a time process, that is for sure!

Julie, you MADE your wheel? How cool is that!!!

Congratulations on the continued improved health, Ronie! Of course your employer believes in you! We sure do!!!

Miss Pam, your Spring Fling is so pretty!

It is good to hear from you, Diane. 

Take care, Belle!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful patterns, Sue!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So, the other day, when I didn't have anything that I "had" to do, I downloaded the Morning Dove Shawlette pattern. Has anyone else been too itchy to wait and done the same?

For me, the right and left wing charts looked great on the pdf on screen, but printed out missing several (actually a LOT) vertical lines. Was that just me or, or what could it be? Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of your encouraging words on the spinning. It will be a one step at a time process, that is for sure!
> 
> Julie, you MADE your wheel? How cool is that!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Toni! Glad you enjoyed your spinning class!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all who I haven't thanked yet for your birthday wishes. It was a very nice day and good dinner with DH. Also got to buy some yarn online that was on sale that I have been wanting! 

Ronie, sounds like your boss really trusts you and why not! Glad you are feeling better. 

Wow Julie, I am also impressed that you built a spinning wheel! 

Pam your Spring Fling start is looking great. Very pretty spring color!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Do any of you wonderful crocheters have any idea how to figure out this pattern? A dear friend of mine asked me if I could. I just don't know enough about it. It seems easy enough to count the double crochets and a chain stitch or two, but those big loops are a big unknown. :? Thank You for any help you can give me!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks to all who I haven't thanked yet for your birthday wishes. It was a very nice day and good dinner with DH. Also got to buy some yarn online that was on sale that I have been wanting!
> 
> Ronie, sounds like your boss really trusts you and why not! Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of your encouraging words on the spinning. It will be a one step at a time process, that is for sure!
> 
> Julie, you MADE your wheel? How cool is that!!!
> 
> ...


There is a company in Ashburton Ashfords that sells kitset wheels- I am fairly sure you can get them in the US- I enjoy assembling wooden kitsets- trouble is I have no more space for any more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking beautiful. I have two rows left. We just got back from watching my GDs track meet, but hope to finish those tonight.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 (I'm doing the medium so had a clue-in more ways than one -this week). I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering in colorway Mai Tai Heather and size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads in Milky Grapefruit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Do any of you wonderful crocheters have any idea how to figure out this pattern? A dear friend of mine asked me if I could. I just don't know enough about it. It seems easy enough to count the double crochets and a chain stitch or two, but those big loops are a big unknown. :? Thank You for any help you can give me!!!


Toni--Got back a bit ago and pretty exhausted so can't dissect the whole bag but can say the large openings are probably made by making a chain of x number and attaching is with either a slip st or a single crochet skipping x number of stitches. On the next row you make x number of crochet stitches in the space created by the chain in the previous row. Hope this makes sense to you. The pattern is too complicated for me to see enough details other than these large openings look like they have 12 or 14 double crochet stitches. However, you need to look carefully at the bag, maybe stretch it out and pin it down so you can get an accurate count of the stitches and see if some of them are Triple crochets or HDCs.

You spinning lesson sounded like so much fun. See my green jealousy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--good for you that you got more hours but take care that you don't get sick again as your immune system is still weak. You know my mantra: More Vit C and more Vit D, probiotics and relax. Good luck.

Pam--your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully.

Jane --that waterfall vest looks very similar to the vest that Bev and Ronie made with the Fiesta yarn pattern. Still nice.

Liked the other patterns that you and Sue sent. Have them saved. Looked at the Anniken Allis free patterns and saw several that I liked. One in a blue and white stripe won't be available till June. Like that one a lot.

Found the Berroco pattern book waiting for me when I got home and the long sleeve yellow sweater wight he horizontal cable and lace detail that runs from cuff to cuff still look good to me. And it seems to be a very easy knit going from cuff-to-cuff, all in one piece--only 2 seams up the sides. Really like this one. Several other attractive sweaters in the booklets with lacey stitches. That was a great gift from Berroco.

WEBS was the challenge to my resistance as expected. It is such a fabulous store. Got lost in the back warehouse again with so many sale yarns. Did get a few minutes in the front of the store however to drool over the gorgeous array of yarns. Did find a replacement yarn for the acrylic I had purchased for my adult miter square sweater. Some beautiful cottons there but so hard to find the right color. Wound up with an orange cotton and large cone of multi-colored tencel for a carry along thread. Hope it works. But had to splurge on some extra yarns just because the eye candy was too irresistible. I think people should pay more attention to WEBS as a yarn source--they have great customer service and incredible selection of yarns with reasonable prices, especially their sale prices. Photos tomorrow I hope.

My friend gifted me a Mary Maxim multiple yarn organizer for up to 6 separate yarns. Really nice surprise. I made her huge salads which after 82 years she has just learned to appreciate. She stubbornly refused my urging and I more stubbornly kept lobbying and making salads on my visits. She really needs to eat them more so success was very sweet. I was so frustrated at missing 2 important meetings, my knitting group and may have lost my prospective tenant but it was a great vacation and I just love being with these people.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane... and I did think about the nice yarn I can get...  and thanks for the vest pattern.. its really nice I have it in my library...

Pam that is so pretty.. do you like working with that yarn? I have several skeins and would love to start something with it.. I am thinking of the Morning Dove.. The color you are using is so pretty.. a lot like my Advent... I loved working with it. its nice and cheery!! great match with the beads too!!

Toni I have not casted on yet.. but I was tempted to print it off.. I'll let you know if it prints badly for me..

I don't know the pattern.. for the bag but I agree with Tanya that those large holes are chains and then on the way back you put the double or half double crochet stitches around the chain itself. I have a book of crochet pattern stitches.. and I think I have a e-book on my pinterest page.. I'll look and see.. then you can pin it from me.. and have it yourself..  this is the e-book it is motifs but might be helpful 
http://issuu.com/irinifotiadi/docs/144_crochet_motif

This is my crochet board on pinterest 
http://www.pinterest.com/ronie111/crochet/
I would of posted faster if I hadn't gotten lost in there  I remember all over again the patterns I want to make..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a nice afternoon and early evening at my GDs track meet. It was at a High school right at the entrance to Skyline Drive. What beautiful scenery! We were leaving just as the sun was setting behind the hills. Wish I had thought to take some pics. Gorgeous weather too. We were supposed to go to a meet on Friday, which is a little closer to us, but the forecast was for a lovely warm day today and she was in three events, rather than just the one on Friday, when there is a good chance of rain. So, we decided spur iof the moment to go today, and surprised her. 
After we got home this evening, we had a quick bite and then I finished my third clue of Spring Fling. I love how it is looking.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is beautiful!! it fits you perfectly!! and the craftsmanship is amazing.. all those cables and bobbles.. in all the right places...LOL that is great!! and no one notices the clutter.. all my picture seem to have some kind of clutter in the background too.. I did notice your beautiful white hair though.. I hope mine will go all white... Mom's didn't but my Dads Mom did so I have luck on my side 

Tanya it sounds like you had a wonderful time... I can't even imagine going to some place like Webs.. Like a child in a candy store!!... 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.. your all so very nice..  I finished off the slippers and started the Boneyard.. I wanted a quick project and I wanted to use that Bamboo Silk.. so I think its a win win!! as part of my job I have to go up on the bridge and take a picture of the jet boats as they go by.. then we sell the pictures  and that is first thing in the morning.. I want something to tie over my head... our winds get pretty bad and a normal hat would fly off.. then I can also wear in around my neck!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.


It's beautiful, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking beautiful. I have two rows left. We just got back from watching my GDs track meet, but hope to finish those tonight.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that it so pretty!!! I love your beads too!! It looks like flower buds... I wonder if the flowers open up towards the top??? this is really a beautiful pattern..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie,that looks really good. It looks like it will be really warm.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your SPring Fling start.

Ronie, glad you are feeling better and your hip is behaving. Just think how much yarn you will be able to buy with all that extra money. 

Julie, your shrug is awesome. It looks so cozy and warm. 

Tanya, I love WEBS. I scope out their site each spring for alpaca on sale. 

Sue, your Spring Fling is looking great also. 

I finished my All About Love shawlette. It is blocking right now. It did not turn out as large as hers, but I think it will be ok. I will use a larger needle next time. 

My alpaca 1898 Seaman's hat was one of my WIP's that I finished on our runaway. It is sooooo soft and light and warm. It is put away and quietly waiting for this next winter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad you are feeling better. It is great that your boss wants you working more hours. It shows that she is happe with your work. As I think Jane said, more hours=more money for yarn.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I really love those flowers and hope there will be more.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that it so pretty!!! I love your beads too!! It looks like flower buds... I wonder if the flowers open up towards the top??? this is really a beautiful pattern..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane... and I did think about the nice yarn I can get...  and thanks for the vest pattern.. its really nice I have it in my library...
> 
> Pam that is so pretty.. do you like working with that yarn? I have several skeins and would love to start something with it.. I am thinking of the Morning Dove.. The color you are using is so pretty.. a lot like my Advent... I loved working with it. its nice and cheery!! great match with the beads too!!
> 
> ...


This is quite a collection of online crochet books Ronie. 
Toni--this one has a nice lace section that has several patterns with chaining and crocheting into the chain on the next row. If you study it a bit, I think it will help you in figuring out the bag pattern. I saw a couple beginning on p. 54--64 but look around:

http://issuu.com/margaritaraikou/docs/1118030052_softarchive.net


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Ronie, it took two goes to get the size right- the blue one I made needs a much smaller framed person than I am!



Ronie said:


> Julie that is beautiful!! it fits you perfectly!! and the craftsmanship is amazing.. all those cables and bobbles.. in all the right places...LOL that is great!! and no one notices the clutter.. all my picture seem to have some kind of clutter in the background too.. I did notice your beautiful white hair though.. I hope mine will go all white... Mom's didn't but my Dads Mom did so I have luck on my side
> 
> Tanya it sounds like you had a wonderful time... I can't even imagine going to some place like Webs.. Like a child in a candy store!!...
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words everyone.. your all so very nice..  I finished off the slippers and started the Boneyard.. I wanted a quick project and I wanted to use that Bamboo Silk.. so I think its a win win!! as part of my job I have to go up on the bridge and take a picture of the jet boats as they go by.. then we sell the pictures  and that is first thing in the morning.. I want something to tie over my head... our winds get pretty bad and a normal hat would fly off.. then I can also wear in around my neck!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Julie!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie,that looks really good. It looks like it will be really warm.
> 
> Sue


Just what I need for a windy day- strictly it is not quite yet winter- but it feels like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your SPring Fling start.
> 
> Ronie, glad you are feeling better and your hip is behaving. Just think how much yarn you will be able to buy with all that extra money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!
The cables make sure that it traps one's body warmth-plus it is a pure wool, which I reckon always to be warmer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your Pinterest Crochet board is evil--had to close it or I would be at it at 3 a.m (LOL). Some beautiful color work and free form crochet. Mind bending for the creativity involved in so many of those projects.

And yes--pure eye candy. That store is incredibly large and so well laid out for browsing. It is a beautiful setting and makes you feel like you are in an upper crust department store with that kind of service. It is a joy for knitter.
At one point the manager came around and asked me how I was doing. I said terribly and his face dropped ready to trouble shoot. I then said the problem is that there are too many yarns that I love and he brightened up and laughed knowingly.

Bev--they do have some wonderful alpaca yarns on sale--many blends with merino or silk--magnificent. Was walking around fondling the yarns and rubbing them on my face and neck when I heard a sales person instruct an inexperienced customer to rub the yarn on her face to test for softness and comfort. Had to smile. Knitting is such a tactile craft. 

I got caught up in the cotton yarns as I needed a no wool yarn for my gift sweater but did get a bit of a Plymouth yarn, Monte Donegal, that is a very soft Alpaca blend. But they had a lot of alpaca yarns there in the sale section.

Sue--your Spring Fling is stunning. Your color is similar to Pam's. Very soft. Your stitch definition is excellent.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.

Oh, Julie, what a wonderful shrug. It looks like it is a perfect fit just matches your perfect stitching

You are really starting to sound like your regular self, Ronie. It is wonderful that you finally shook that bug. What fun to take those kinds of pictures.

Sue, I just love your Spring Fling. Your beads look just right for your project. 

It sounds like you had a very refreshing and wonderful vacation, Tanya. Good for you. I agree with you on Webs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks ever so, Jan!



jangmb said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.
> 
> Oh, Julie, what a wonderful shrug. It looks like it is a perfect fit just matches your perfect stitching
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is quite a collection of online crochet books Ronie.
> Toni--this one has a nice lace section that has several patterns with chaining and crocheting into the chain on the next row. If you study it a bit, I think it will help you in figuring out the bag pattern. I saw a couple beginning on p. 54--64 but look around:
> 
> http://issuu.com/margaritaraikou/docs/1118030052_softarchive.net


That is something isn't it!! I never looked before.. or it wasn't there when I pinned it!! again I just got lost in there... I could spend days looking at all the beautiful projects... just like Ravelry  only there are not always patterns to go with what I like..  
Toni I saw some in the lace section that might help you.. it also looks like a bobble or cluster on the ends.. I bet you could come up with something that is close that she will like


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully.


Thanks , Tanya. Your time away sounds wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is so pretty.. do you like working with that yarn? I have several skeins and would love to start something with it.. I am thinking of the Morning Dove.. The color you are using is so pretty.. a lot like my Advent... I loved working with it. its nice and cheery!! great match with the beads too!!


Thanks, Ronie. Yes, I do like working with it and am enjoying this color. Got the beads at Bead World which is located about 3 miles from me. Not a huge place but the do have a good selection. I took the yarn and found a good match.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a nice afternoon and early evening at my GDs track meet. It was at a High school right at the entrance to Skyline Drive. What beautiful scenery! We were leaving just as the sun was setting behind the hills. Wish I had thought to take some pics. Gorgeous weather too. We were supposed to go to a meet on Friday, which is a little closer to us, but the forecast was for a lovely warm day today and she was in three events, rather than just the one on Friday, when there is a good chance of rain. So, we decided spur iof the moment to go today, and surprised her.
> After we got home this evening, we had a quick bite and then I finished my third clue of Spring Fling. I love how it is looking.
> 
> Sue


That is really lovely, Sue! I really like the way your beads show up. Mine sort of blend in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your SPring Fling.


Thanks, Bev. Looking forward to seeing your All About Love shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your Spring Fling is looking beautiful. I have had a disaster with mine.....a dropped stitch. I frogged and started again. Such is a knitters lot.
Julie, your shrug is gorgeous. Your chair space looks like mine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya,I am so pleased you had a good holiday. You deserved a break.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, another beautiful Spring Fling :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 (I'm doing the medium so had a clue-in more ways than one -this week). I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering in colorway Mai Tai Heather and size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads in Milky Grapefruit.


Going to be really pretty, Miss Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for all of your encouraging words on the spinning. It will be a one step at a time process, that is for sure!
> 
> Julie, you MADE your wheel? How cool is that!!!
> 
> ...


Will this be you soon, Toni? Demonstrating, I mean.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away: back view and all the clutter around my chair in the sitting room.


Love all that texture and it looks really warm - iseal for winter. Nice colour too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a nice afternoon and early evening at my GDs track meet. It was at a High school right at the entrance to Skyline Drive. What beautiful scenery! We were leaving just as the sun was setting behind the hills. Wish I had thought to take some pics. Gorgeous weather too. We were supposed to go to a meet on Friday, which is a little closer to us, but the forecast was for a lovely warm day today and she was in three events, rather than just the one on Friday, when there is a good chance of rain. So, we decided spur iof the moment to go today, and surprised her.
> After we got home this evening, we had a quick bite and then I finished my third clue of Spring Fling. I love how it is looking.
> 
> Sue


Looking beautiful already, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug....


I Julie, that looks marvelous & perfect for keeping your back & arms warm while sitting & knitting- also quite dressy looking.
Is it for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your Spring Fling is looking beautiful. I have had a disaster with mine.....a dropped stitch. I frogged and started again. Such is a knitters lot.
> Julie, your shrug is gorgeous. Your chair space looks like mine.


Thank you Norma! Everything happens in my sitting room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love all that texture and it looks really warm - iseal for winter. Nice colour too.


Thank you Linda- yes it gives warmth just where I need it during the day- around my back, shoulders and arms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I Julie, that looks marvelous & perfect for keeping your back & arms warm while sitting & knitting- also quite dressy looking.
> Is it for you?


Yes it is for me- the blue one was fractionally too small, and I had no more yarn, so that one has been gifted. Thank you! it is just what I needed on a chilly windy day like it was today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I finished my third clue of Spring Fling....


This is looking great, Sue.
I will try to get a pic of mine today - not as much lace in mine as yours & Pam's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... how to figure out this pattern? A dear friend of mine asked me if I could...


Is it a soap bag? Does she want it exactly like that or just something to serve the same purpose?
Might something here fit the bill?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=2&availability=free&query=soap%20bag&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&photo=yes


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--your Pinterest Crochet board is evil--had to close it or I would be at it at 3 a.m (LOL). Some beautiful color work and free form crochet. Mind bending for the creativity involved in so many of those projects.
> 
> And yes--pure eye candy. That store is incredibly large and so well laid out for browsing. It is a beautiful setting and makes you feel like you are in an upper crust department store with that kind of service. It is a joy for knitter.
> At one point the manager came around and asked me how I was doing. I said terribly and his face dropped ready to trouble shoot. I then said the problem is that there are too many yarns that I love and he brightened up and laughed knowingly.
> ...


Webs sounds like a wonderful place - we don't have it over here. I think I'm addicted to alpaca and alpaca mixes - they feel so luxurious. But I love, also, knitting with cotton, especially baby clothes in 4ply - it always looks so neat and unbulky, if that is a word.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Norma and Linda, for your kind comments about my Spring Fling. I'm sorry, Norma, that you had to visit the frog pond on yours. Unfortunately, yes, that can be the lot of knitters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya,I am so pleased you had a good holiday. You deserved a break.


I sure did and so appreciated it. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is really lovely, Sue! I really like the way your beads show up. Mine sort of blend in.


I think I just learned that lesson on my Madryn. The beads are such a good match that they don't show up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, love the pic of your little sweetie. 

Ros, lovely neck scarf. Bet it is so soft and warm. 

Linda, thanks for the Wonderwool pictures. Amazing. 

Whew! All caught up now. Yay! What a lovely, lovely group you are with interesting pictures and gorgeous knitting. Glad to be here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks , Tanya. Your time away sounds wonderful.


Just getting away from all the stresses and being with wonderful people can be so therapeutic in itself. Add a few hours with craft people and reveling in the midst of so much eye candy and it was perfect. Drive home was great--sunny, warmer, no traffic to speak of and very few troopers on the road. And a free pattern mag waiting for me at home. Close to nirvana 😊


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your Spring Fling is looking beautiful. I have had a disaster with mine.....a dropped stitch. I frogged and started again. Such is a knitters lot.
> Julie, your shrug is gorgeous. Your chair space looks like mine.


Your equanimity is admirable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Webs sounds like a wonderful place - we don't have it over here. I think I'm addicted to alpaca and alpaca mixes - they feel so luxurious. But I love, also, knitting with cotton, especially baby clothes in 4ply - it always looks so neat and unbulky, if that is a word.


They do a very big mail order business in case you are interested. Visit their website to get a feel for their yarns and prices. www.websyarn.com


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, love the pic of your little sweetie.
> 
> Ros, lovely neck scarf. Bet it is so soft and warm.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev and may I second your comments. :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just getting away from all the stresses and being with wonderful people can be so therapeutic in itself. Add a few hours with craft people and reveling in the midst of so much eye candy and it was perfect. Drive home was great--sunny, warmer, no traffic to speak of and very few troopers on the road. And a free pattern mag waiting for me at home. Close to nirvana 😊


One of those shining days to savour. Thank you for the Wbs info.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it sounds as if your weekend was perfect. 

Linda, I love WEBS.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

New yarn stash and Madryn seam. Computer or KP won't allow more that 1 photo to upload at a time so these pics got posted in a cockeyed order. Hope it is not too confusing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics from the fiber fest:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of Nailbinding. I believe this craft is older than 2 needle knitting and it is easy to see how the yarn worked around the thumb became exchanged for a second needle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it sounds as if your weekend was perfect.
> 
> Linda, I love WEBS.


It was perfect Bev. Weather was great which always boosts the spirit. My friends have 5 kids--all adults now and I got to see or talk with them all this trip. We went out to dinner one day but mainly remained at house which was just fine. They treat me so well and are so supportive. I am also just part of the family so no one is stressed around having me there--very casual and inclusive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> One of those shining days to savour. Thank you for the Wbs info.


I do think you will like their yarn site and ordering from them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> New yarn stash and Madryn ...


Fine stash replenishment 
Great work on your Madryn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, your shrug is just perfect. Lovely knit and fit

Wow Tanya! What a fruitful get a way both emotionally and physically! You are so creative! Love the way your crochet seam came out! It really is unique and makes the Madryn your very own. Well done! 
Thanks for sharing your pictures too. Very interesting pocess- never heard of nail binding before. Very pretty yarns you picked up as well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Make room for me Norma, lol. I am doing a Japanese Short Row heel (first time) for my KAL sock and do not like how it turned out. So the heel is getting frogged. Hope try number two will be better.

Great Kaya shrug Julie. I love mine. That seafoam green is such a lovely color.

Another winner Sue with your latest shawl. You do such beautiful work. Can't wait to see it finished.

I am considering casting on and doing the toe for the second sock. Then leaving it lying around, as suggested, so that it can be the abandoned WIP. Think this will be within the rules?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice lacy tank top: Lacy Rhubarb Tarte Tank
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/tarte

Short sleeved lace top: A Crush on Lace Knit Top
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/A-Crush-on-Lace-Knit-Top

Another lacy tank: Fluidity
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss10/PATTfluidity.php


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, your Madryn turned out great. I love the way the seam worked. Great colors. Thanks so for the pictures of the different crafts you ran into this weekend. Also for a look at your new stash. 

Melanie, I believe Jane suggested your way as a possibility. 

I've been wanting to share this link with you these two weeks and finally found it.

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=115060


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the Kaya Shrug- and the weather is blowing a winter bluster- the chimney is rattling away:


It sounds like you finished it just in time! It is beautiful, Julie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--Got back a bit ago and pretty exhausted so can't dissect the whole bag but can say the large openings are probably made by making a chain of x number and attaching is with either a slip st or a single crochet skipping x number of stitches. On the next row you make x number of crochet stitches in the space created by the chain in the previous row. Hope this makes sense to you. The pattern is too complicated for me to see enough details other than these large openings look like they have 12 or 14 double crochet stitches. However, you need to look carefully at the bag, maybe stretch it out and pin it down so you can get an accurate count of the stitches and see if some of them are Triple crochets or HDCs.
> 
> You spinning lesson sounded like so much fun. See my green jealousy.


This photo is all that I have to go on. Would you say that for each double crochet stitch there is a chain stitch? Then, I think, it would be pretty easy to figure out stitch counts. Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice Tanya! Thanks for the great pics.

I have a rather dumb question regarding bead placement in the
MKAL Spring Fling pattern. How do I know what kind of a stitch I'm to ad the bead to? It is just marked with a b or a B. How do I figure out if it is a central decrease or a knit or a ssk or k2tog


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Will this be you soon, Toni? Demonstrating, I mean.


I love that!!! what a great hat


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, love the pic of your little sweetie.
> 
> Ros, lovely neck scarf. Bet it is so soft and warm.
> 
> ...


We are very happy your here too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fine stash replenishment
> Great work on your Madryn.


Ditto from me. Great photos of everything.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Nice Tanya! Thanks for the great pics.
> 
> I have a rather dumb question regarding bead placement in the
> MKAL Spring Fling pattern. How do I know what kind of a stitch I'm to ad the bead to? It is just marked with a b or a B. How do I figure out if it is a central decrease or a knit or a ssk or k2tog


I've been doing mine as a knit stitch (but adding the bead on the purl side of the stitch).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos and your Madryn IS WONDERFUL. I love the added crochet spine it lends it an extra dimension.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is what I was thinking too.. closer look at the picture shows a bar of soap so I did what you did.. and couldn't find the same one..LOL Thanks for the links to the tops too.. so pretty and feminine... 

Toni you don't need to match the chain count to the DC count it is just making a space for them to fit in.. I see you did do some pinning   be careful.. its addicting  I personally would say a chain 5 then slip stitch then another chain 5..and so forth then do your DC's on the next row 

Tanya great pictures.. I love how you were able to marry the two sides... is this you in the picture?? I love all the yarn you bought!!! I will have to go in and check WEBs out!!  I don't get paid until the 5th and plan on making some yarn purchases.. I still have the silk in my shopping cart at Darn Good Yarn and like always all these yarn sales will be over so I'll have to buy off sale.. it looks like Webs has great prices anyway..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Will this be you soon, Toni? Demonstrating, I mean.


Hee hee! Linda, you are so funny!  Not today! I should take a photo of my first spool. It is pretty tough looking. My teacher said, "Oh, don't worry about it. You will throw it away anyhow." Inside, I just groaned thinking of all of the hard work being tossed in the trash. :? I just might use it for something yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is what I was thinking too.. closer look at the picture shows a bar of soap so I did what you did.. and couldn't find the same one..LOL Thanks for the links to the tops too.. so pretty and feminine...
> 
> Toni you don't need to match the chain count to the DC count it is just making a space for them to fit in.. I see you did do some pinning   be careful.. its addicting  I personally would say a chain 5 then slip stitch then another chain 5..and so forth then do your DC's on the next row
> 
> Tanya great pictures.. I love how you were able to marry the two sides... is this you in the picture?? I love all the yarn you bought!!! I will have to go in and check WEBs out!!  I don't get paid until the 5th and plan on making some yarn purchases.. I still have the silk in my shopping cart at Darn Good Yarn and like always all these yarn sales will be over so I'll have to buy off sale.. it looks like Webs has great prices anyway..


You have some wonderful pins in there, Ronie! I just wrote up a quick pattern and pretty much said what you just did. I think there are two chain rows and then the double crochet row. I gave her a heads up that it wasn't perfect, but it is something to try.

Thank you, Jane, for the ravelry link. I sent that to her also.

You are all the best! Thank you so much for the help with this soap bag. :thumbup:

Tanya, it sure sounds like you had a wonderful get away. Your Madryn turned out so nice!!! I really like how you joined the spine.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been doing mine as a knit stitch (but adding the bead on the purl side of the stitch).


thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been doing mine as a knit stitch (but adding the bead on the purl side of the stitch).


I have been really wishing that I had done that with the Madryn. My 8/0 beads are getting lost in my size 6/4 mm stitches. :? I am hoping that blocking will make a difference and they will wiggle up the stitch and show better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think from the pattern and stitch count you can tell. If it were for either a CDD or k2tog, that would involve either three or two stitches, respectively. I have done all mine on knit stitches, before knitting the stitch. That is how I usually add beads unless it states putting on after knitting the stitch as some patterns do.

Sue


Jacki said:


> Nice Tanya! Thanks for the great pics.
> 
> I have a rather dumb question regarding bead placement in the
> MKAL Spring Fling pattern. How do I know what kind of a stitch I'm to ad the bead to? It is just marked with a b or a B. How do I figure out if it is a central decrease or a knit or a ssk or k2tog


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn!



sisu said:


> Julie, your shrug is just perfect. Lovely knit and fit
> 
> Wow Tanya! What a fruitful get a way both emotionally and physically! You are so creative! Love the way your crochet seam came out! It really is unique and makes the Madryn your very own. Well done!
> Thanks for sharing your pictures too. Very interesting pocess- never heard of nail binding before. Very pretty yarns you picked up as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Melanie! we have both made two now- and thanks again for your tip to use the circular for the ribbing.



MissMelba said:


> Make room for me Norma, lol. I am doing a Japanese Short Row heel (first time) for my KAL sock and do not like how it turned out. So the heel is getting frogged. Hope try number two will be better.
> 
> Great Kaya shrug Julie. I love mine. That seafoam green is such a lovely color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like you finished it just in time! It is beautiful, Julie!!!


It does feel that way! And thanks Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This photo is all that I have to go on. Would you say that for each double crochet stitch there is a chain stitch? Then, I think, it would be pretty easy to figure out stitch counts. Thank you, Tanya.


I do not think there are ch.1 spaces btw the stitches. The stitches are Dc or Tr and maybe shorter ones at the ends of the shell. The connecting stitches are probably slip st or sc's.

Not having the actual bag does make it much more difficult. I think you might try to sketch out the pattern. It seems to be a combo of those large, open shells and smaller sections. You might try to alternate the longer shells over shorter clusters or shells that are not open. For me, there is not enough visual to create the exact pattern. If it is the fact that it is crochet and lacey that she likes, then I would put something with a similar feel together.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

There has been so much I know I will forget something or someone. So busy here with mowing, garden, and other outdoor things and most days it is nice out. When the wind isn't blowing and rearranging planters, tools, everything outdoors; even the dirt!

Julie, beautiful shrug. Warm now and could be an extra layer under a coat for added warmth. The color is pretty and the cables look great. Mine always have holes where the stitches cross.

Toni, glad you finally got a spinning lesson, made a new friend, got a wheel to practice on. Usually there are not as many chains as dc stitches, it depends on the look I have seen 5-7 dc in a ch 2 space. The sack looks like a soap bag.

Tanya, great getaway. Wish you could have spent for time at the festival. Love your yarn. Sounds like a great, restful time. Your Madryn looks great. Is that you modeling it?

Caryn happy belated birthday.

Sue, Pam, Norma - great looking Spring Flings.

There is more but I need to get busy.

Parting thought: from an old sampler *"in the rhythm of the needles there is music for the soul."*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--glad you liked the spine. It is always a special feeling to get feedback from the designer for the changes made to the pattern.

Linda--I just did a swatch with the orange nubby cotton yarn I bought. Love it. It is a worsted wt and so very soft. Works up beautifully. The yarn is Cascade Luna in case you are interested.

The spinning pic of the woman with stove pipe hat is wonderful. I saw people wearing those hats at the fiber fest. I believe they were very typical for medieval times and still are a classic hat for chimney cleaners. It was also the shape of the hat in the classic Dr. Seuss book "Cat in the Hat." Would love to know more about the history of that style.

Ronie--that is not a pic of me but my friend who modeled the Madryn for me. I didn't show any other other pics with her face as I didn't ask how she felt about that.

I know what you mean about those yarns waiting for your paycheck. Yarn buying is such a danger for me. I loved the yarn sales that KX sent us a few days ago and the Darn Good Yarn prices, too. But I wound up buying totally different yarns. So much tantalizing us; so hard to chose. The Berroco Boboli is so uncharacteristic of me but I fell in love with the colors and softness of the yarn. They had some Noro on sale which was also calling to me and I usually don't like the feel of Noro.

And since this is a crochet week, let me share this which I also found on Ronie's Pinterest page that is mind blowing and demanding some playing:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/340584790543265153/

So after visually sucking this in, I went exploring and came across this site that will really intrigue some of our more mathematical members here:

http://www.math.cornell.edu/~dwh/papers/crochet/crochet.html

There is some stunning sculptures online based on this crochet technique. Anyone interested is doing a session on learning it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, Pam, Norma - great looking Spring Flings.


Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, great yarn stash you got. Love how your Madryn turned out. Nice job on the crocheted spine. I am glad you had a little break with friends and a little time at yarn festival.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> New yarn stash and Madryn seam. Computer or KP won't allow more that 1 photo to upload at a time so these pics got posted in a cockeyed order. Hope it is not too confusing.


A goodly haul, Tanya. Your Madryn looks great; a lovely generous size and pretty spring colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of pics of Nailbinding. I believe this craft is older than 2 needle knitting and it is easy to see how the yarn worked around the thumb became exchanged for a second needle.


How interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A goodly haul, Tanya. Your Madryn looks great; a lovely generous size and pretty spring colours.


I was surprised how large the Madryn is but like the size. It will grow more when blocked. It is a mercerized cotton, technically a fingering wt but it feels a little heavier and I used a #6 needle which seems fine for this yarn.

And now I want to learn more about nail binding and sprang techniques. It was great watching this woman perform them. They are not difficult and can create a very unique fabric.

edit: forgot to say there are different stitches for each of these techniques.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Parting thought: from an old sampler *"in the rhythm of the needles there is music for the soul."*


What a wonderful quote. I love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

The spinning pic of the woman with stove pipe hat is wonderful. I saw people wearing those hats at the fiber fest. I believe they were very typical for medieval times and still are a classic hat for chimney cleaners. It was also the shape of the hat in the classic Dr. Seuss book "Cat in the Hat." Would love to know more about the history of that style.

I think it is a traditional Welsh hat Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a wonderful quote. I love it.


Like that quote, too. So relevant to our conversation of last week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The spinning pic of the woman with stove pipe hat is wonderful. I saw people wearing those hats at the fiber fest. I believe they were very typical for medieval times and still are a classic hat for chimney cleaners. It was also the shape of the hat in the classic Dr. Seuss book "Cat in the Hat." Would love to know more about the history of that style.
> 
> I think it is a traditional Welsh hat Tanya.


thanks Linda.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And since this is a crochet week, let me share this which I also found on Ronie's Pinterest page that is mind blowing and demanding some playing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I took the "s" out of the "https", the link should work now.)

Tricia, your quote about the rhythm of the needles and music to your soul is so appropriate! I have found it to be very true. When I get the rhythm going just right, it is so peaceful. 

I thought this tree was pretty amazing also.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/340584790546933890/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the tree, Toni.

Tricia, I must have missed that quote somewhere, but it is an excellent one. Love it!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> (I took the "s" out of the "https", the link should work now.)
> 
> Tricia, your quote about the rhythm of the needles and music to your soul is so appropriate! I have found it to be very true. When I get the rhythm going just right, it is so peaceful.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Melanie! we have both made two now- and thanks again for your tip to use the circular for the ribbing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Tricia! It was cold enough yesterday morning when I had to take the rubbish out that I did exactly that- wore the shrug under my jacket, and got my chullo out of the cupboard to keep my ears warm! This morning I have on my Guernsey and short fingered gloves, and Ringo chose to stay in the house rather than going out to chase cats- maybe later he will feel more adventurous!



triciad19 said:


> There has been so much I know I will forget something or someone. So busy here with mowing, garden, and other outdoor things and most days it is nice out. When the wind isn't blowing and rearranging planters, tools, everything outdoors; even the dirt!
> 
> Julie, beautiful shrug. Warm now and could be an extra layer under a coat for added warmth. The color is pretty and the cables look great. Mine always have holes where the stitches cross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, the quote is great! I will have to remember it when I am teased next on retreat!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, the quote is great! I will have to remember it when I am teased next on retreat!


I love that quote, too, Tricia. It's a great one to remember!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I love that quote, too, Tricia. It's a great one to remember!


Here is another quote on rhythm: * "The simple act of knitting, of counting stitches and rows, losing oneself in the rhythm of pattern repeats and the joy of watching a lovely piece of handiwork emerge, helps release tension and allows one to forget, if only for a moment, the realities of life.*

"Knitting is as much about the journey as it is about the destination."

:lol: ;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is another quote on rhythm: * "The simple act of knitting, of counting stitches and rows, losing oneself in the rhythm of pattern repeats and the joy of watching a lovely piece of handiwork emerge, helps release tension and allows one to forget, if only for a moment, the realities of life.*
> 
> "Knitting is as much about the journey as it is about the destination."
> 
> :lol: ;-)


I love both of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is another quote on rhythm: * "The simple act of knitting, of counting stitches and rows, losing oneself in the rhythm of pattern repeats and the joy of watching a lovely piece of handiwork emerge, helps release tension and allows one to forget, if only for a moment, the realities of life.*
> 
> "Knitting is as much about the journey as it is about the destination."
> 
> :lol: ;-)


I really like these, Tricia!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Like that quote, too. So relevant to our conversation of last week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Caryn happy belated birthday.
> 
> Parting thought: from an old sampler *"in the rhythm of the needles there is music for the soul."*


Thanks Tricia. And thanks for passing on all of these quotes. They are definitely true for me!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, great progress on all! And the April dishcloth is so cute. Hope your mood and the weather both improve&#127800;&#128144;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is another quote on rhythm: * "The simple act of knitting, of counting stitches and rows, losing oneself in the rhythm of pattern repeats and the joy of watching a lovely piece of handiwork emerge, helps release tension and allows one to forget, if only for a moment, the realities of life.*
> 
> "Knitting is as much about the journey as it is about the destination."
> 
> :lol: ;-)


 :thumbup: I so agree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, great progress on all! And the April dishcloth is so cute. Hope your mood and the weather both improve🌸💐


Thank you, Caryn 
Did you win a pattern in the SeaBird Bingo?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


Good progress being made, Jane. You can save the best (pics) 'til last. Your pics of fos are always worth waiting for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Good progress being made, Jane. You can save the best (pics) 'til last. Your pics of fos are always worth waiting for.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia it is so good to hear from you I was wondering where you were  I love the quotes.. I love the feeling too... and then when I am done with what I am making I love to give it to someone who wants it that feels great too... 

I love those two pin's Tanya and Toni.. the horn shaped one is so cool.. very 60's abstract.. and the Tree! oh my gosh I would love to create something like that!! very Hobbit like  or fairy garden like.. it would be fun to hide fairy's in it.. 

Wow Jane.. so many projects... all coming along beautifully... I am wishing now that I did the Spring Fling.. I hope the pattern will be available when I am up for another project!! I can see the allure to these KAL's you work on them for a specific length but just short amounts at a time.. that is how you get so many done at the same time!! that would be great!! I didn't do so well with the dish cloths.. I'd hate to give up on a shawl.. so it will be a little longer before I take the plunge


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Wow Jane.. so many projects...


Only about half of what is actively on my needles. Sometimes I feel so fickle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


Those all look great. I'm just beginning clue 3 of my Foolish Heart. So far, it's working up pretty quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those all look great. v
> Thanks, Pam
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Caryn
> Did you win a pattern in the SeaBird Bingo?


Wow Jane, thanks for letting me know, I DID WIN:lol: What a nice surprise. I always forget to check in. I chose the Beach Memories Scarf!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I chose the Beach Memories Scarf!


I like that. Reminds me of Sirenia.
Congrats!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats on your win Caryn. I totally forgot about that bingo game. I guess you had to keep checking on Ravelry--more than I could remember to do.

Tricia--good pieces of philosophy. I feel that whatever we do in life has its material aspect. But how we approach doing it and what is does for us expresses the philosophy and spirituality of our lives. We have so many great ways of expressing it.

Jane--your productivity is truly astounding. All of your pieces shown today are coming along wonderfully well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I like that. Reminds me of Sirenia.
> Congrats!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I was drawn to it because I thought that the thicker yarn would kit up quickly - but also because wanted to use up some stash.
> Neat construction, isn't it?


I understand and can relate to those reasons. It is really an interesting construction and now that I'm underway with it, I'm enjoying it. Here's a progress photo of mine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow Jane, thanks for letting me know, I DID WIN:lol: What a nice surprise. I always forget to check in. I chose the Beach Memories Scarf!


Congratulations, Caryn! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats, Caryn, on your win!!

Jane, your productivity is amazing. All so well done also. Looking forward to the finished products.

Somewhat frustrated. Somewhere in this house I have a scarf and matching hat. The hat is unfinished. It is what I want to do next. I can not find it. Off to check THE TUBS.

I am going to buy some cd's or dvd's and download all my pictures before I try to fix my program. Got pictures I want to share.

Pam, your WIP looks great also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Caryn, on your win!!
> 
> Jane, your productivity is amazing. All so well done also. Looking forward to the finished products.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. I hope you find your project. That is so frustrating when you know it's there somewhere.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great quotes. I have saved them.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Here is another quote on rhythm: * "The simple act of knitting, of counting stitches and rows, losing oneself in the rhythm of pattern repeats and the joy of watching a lovely piece of handiwork emerge, helps release tension and allows one to forget, if only for a moment, the realities of life.*
> 
> "Knitting is as much about the journey as it is about the destination."
> 
> :lol: ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, those are great progress pics.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it awful whe you can't find something like that? I had a similar situation like that this afternoon, trying to find yarn I bought recently with a specific project in mind. I know it has to be somewhere. Sue


eshlemania said:


> Congrats, Caryn, on your win!!
> 
> Somewhat frustrated. Somewhere in this house I have a scarf and matching hat. The hat is unfinished. It is what I want to do next. I can not find it. Off to check THE TUBS.D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, congratulations on your win.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on your win Caryn.

Great progress photos Jane and Pam.

I am still tinking back on my sock heel. Sigh. The yarn is sticking to itself which is slowing me down even more than all the short row wraps. Oh well, I would not have been happy with the heel the way it was.

Hope all have a good night / day,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Hearts KAL - is it really working from the center to the ends? That would be different.

Love the quotes, Tricia!

Jane, your WIPS are great, as always.  I hope you are feeling better.

Congratulations on the win, Caryn!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I found it! In the last tub possible for it to be in.  It's a hat and scarf combo in the prismatic pattern. I did a short scarf and then the hat to fit my head. I just did a three needle bind off and am ready to pick up the stitches around the edge to make the top of the hat. This will be done lickity split.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you found it, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I found it! In the last tub possible for it to be in.  It's a hat and scarf combo in the prismatic pattern. I did a short scarf and then the hat to fit my head. I just did a three needle bind off and am ready to pick up the stitches around the edge to make the top of the hat. This will be done lickity split.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good&#128522;

Congrats on your win, Karen. Way to go.

This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today, was my DH's 70th birthday. I took him out for breakfast this morning. We had our main celebration with the family surprise birthday party on Sunday. Then this evening we were out for dinner at a seminar.

It's his sister's birthday on Saturday,and he wanted to go visit her in WV. I have persuaded him to take a little detour (not really sure how much of a detour it really is) via the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, as I figured it was the only way I was going to make it. I am hoping we can stay for at least couple of hours. I know that is not really anything like enough time, but it is better than not going at all. There are two vendors I really want to see, Cherry Tree Hill, as I really like their yarns and bought some from them there last year and Miss Babs. most of the others I don't recognize the names, but I am sure there will be plenty of gorgeous yarn to drool over and I am hoping there might be some good knitting books too. I am really hoping that somebody will at least have some gradients to look at, and maybe one will catch my eye. 

We'll come back home on Monday. Don't know if I will get a chance to do any knitting, but will take Madryn and Latis with me.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good😊
> 
> Congrats on your win, Karen. Way to go.
> 
> This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


I am so glad you are happy with it now- it was a lot of work- and is looking good , Jan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great progress photos Jane and Pam.
> 
> Melanie


Thanks, Melanie! You'll get there with that sock!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That Hearts KAL - is it really working from the center to the ends? That would be different.
> 
> Love the quotes, Tricia!
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. It's been interesting. It took me a little of head scratching to figure out how it was going to work, but it's a really seamless way to work from the middle out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I found it! In the last tub possible for it to be in.  It's a hat and scarf combo in the prismatic pattern. I did a short scarf and then the hat to fit my head. I just did a three needle bind off and am ready to pick up the stitches around the edge to make the top of the hat. This will be done lickity split.


That's great, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good😊
> 
> Congrats on your win, Karen. Way to go.
> 
> This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


That looks great, Jan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today, was my DH's 70th birthday. I took him out for breakfast this morning. We had our main celebration with the family surprise birthday party on Sunday. Then this evening we were out for dinner at a seminar.
> 
> It's his sister's birthday on Saturday,and he wanted to go visit her in WV. I have persuaded him to take a little detour (not really sure how much of a detour it really is) via the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, as I figured it was the only way I was going to make it. I am hoping we can stay for at least couple of hours. I know that is not really anything like enough time, but it is better than not going at all. There are two vendors I really want to see, Cherry Tree Hill, as I really like their yarns and bought some from them there last year and Miss Babs. most of the others I don't recognize the names, but I am sure there will be plenty of gorgeous yarn to drool over and I am hoping there might be some good knitting books too. I am really hoping that somebody will at least have some gradients to look at, and maybe one will catch my eye.
> 
> ...


Have a great weekend away and I glad you'll be able to spend at least a little time at the Festival.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 (I'm doing the medium so had a clue-in more ways than one -this week). I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering in colorway Mai Tai Heather and size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads in Milky Grapefruit.


That is going to be a really beautiful shawl when it's finished , love the colour 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is going to be a really beautiful shawl when it's finished , love the colour. Sonja


Thank you , Sonja.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Seeing the math on that online "paper" makes me glad I only enjoy ribbing (knit) or the ruffle crochet doilies. Any more ripple and I will have to re-coil the product back on the cardboard tube and do something else for a week!

I know I've stated some math involving sock creation...but I only try to state absolute measurements. If two of the three factors cannot help me algebraically state and prove my theory on paper...why should I expect to explain it to the rest of you online?

It turns out that the 1/6th and 1/3rd ratios help eliminate the unnecessary fudging when I go to turn the heel or toe of the sock. And I'd still have to figure the turning for the heel doing toe-up. I'll have to look at the paper I did my notes on for my late birthday socks this year to figure out which ratio goes with the heel or toe. Don't worry about researching this...I have to locate it here in my apartment.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia it is so good to hear from you I was wondering where you were  I love the quotes.. I love the feeling too... and then when I am done with what I am making I love to give it to someone who wants it that feels great )


Ronie, so busy right now and my allergies are bad. I knit as much as I can and struggle to keep up reading lp. Hope to get a couple of wip finished soon. The cabled poncho is almost finished. At least I get several rows knit in an evening instead of maybe a row. I'm working on the yoke area now.

Glad you all enjoyed the quotes. I thought they fit with the talk about knitting rhythm (last week?)

Wish I could tape my fur children yodeling to the coyotes. It is hilarious.

Something is pulling up plants. I plant during the day and find some pulled up and on the ground next morning. What would pull up onion?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like these, Tricia!


As I do :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


All of those are fabulous. Latis becomes more elegant by the minute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, glad you won a pattern! So lucky!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, your Bonnie's wish is grand and the colour is beautiful. Grand work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, have a lovely time. It sounds a wonderful trip.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your productivity is truly astounding. All of your pieces shown today are coming along wonderfully well.


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Here's a progress photo of mine.


Lookng great! 
The colour is very similar to mine - but I hope the yarn is nicer to work with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your productivity is amazing. All so well done also. Looking forward to the finished products....


I was hoping that Affinity would be finished soon - working on the last section now - but I am getting a bit worried that I will run out of beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, those are great progress pics.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Great progress photos Jane ...


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That Hearts KAL - is it really working from the center to the ends? ...


Yes - & only using one needle.


> Jane, your WIPS are great, as always. I hope you are feeling better....


Thanks on both counts, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good


Thank you, Jan 


> This is my Bonnie Wish.... after my first dyeing experience....


The dye worked great - didn't seem to change the original colour a lot - hard to see unless you have it to hand, though.

Lovely knittng job & great cozy-looking shawl. She does interesting patterns doesn't she?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival...


I hope that you make it there & that you find the perfect yarn.

I would really like to knit something in a gradient but I find the prices steep. I think that I need to have a project in mind first - for someone specific - since most of what I do has no destination in mind. Then I wouldn't mind spending a little more on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I've stated some math involving sock creation.....


Have you come across the notion that the length of the foot is the circumference of your fist? I never heard that before coming to France & I have now heard it from a number of people: they wrap the foot (of the sock) around their fist to be sure that it is the right length.
Might work in general but not always because I have a friend with very small feet who has normal-sized hands.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Wish I could tape my fur children yodeling to the coyotes. It is hilarious....


My husband gets Tango to sing along with him when he plays the guitar. He only likes certain songs & isn't keen on an audience - Tango, I mean.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> All of those are fabulous. Latis becomes more elegant by the minute :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
I wondered what I would do with that yarn so now I am very pleased to see it work up nicely. I can picture it as just the right complement to a special outfit.
I'll have enough for probably 2 more projects so I won't be afraid to use it now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Simple knit with two colours - would work well with a variegated & coordinating solid, I think - or with something "hairy" for one of the yarns.
Hoxley by Victoria Myers 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoxley


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so sorry you have to tink.

Jan, my that is looking good. The dye job took care of the yarn difference. Way to go!

Tricia, an office we clean for had trouble one spring. They would plant flowers and the next morning they would be dug up. Turned out it was the racoons.

Sue, enjoy your weekend. Sounds wonderful. Give DH a Happy Birthday from us! 



Jane said:


> Yes - & only using one needle.


 Starting from the middle and using only one needle. It's hard to imagine using one needle for any knitting, much less working from the middle out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Starting from the middle and using only one needle. It's hard to imagine using one needle for any knitting, much less working from the middle out.


Well - a circular needle, of course. 
It started with a provisional CO. You knit the first strip, then pick up the stitches on the other end with a 2nd circ & 2nd skein (knit a couple of rows) then knit the stitches off the 2nd circ so that they are all on one long cable. 
You proceed by knitting the RS of the first end, then RS of the 2nd end, then the WS of 2nd end & WS of 1st end.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh!! Thanks, Jane. I really was confused. Not thinking too clearly this morning. Yes, a circular needle makes perfect sense. What will these designers come up with next? That is actually pretty awesome when you think about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:



> ...What will these designers come up with next? That is actually pretty awesome when you think about it.


It is - kind of reminds me of two at a time socks.
A bit like Ros doing both halves of Toni's scarf the same time - except it doesn't have to be joined together at the end.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on Bonnie's Wish. The color change is hard to capture on a photo, especially so with night lighting. The colors evened out and in life the tone is a rich honey brown. The yellow tones from the original are gone! yeah! I am very satisfied with the result. Being there was so much difference in color grades in the 4 skeins I was concerned about dyeing only highlighting the shade differences. So doing the happy dance. Yes, Erica does wonderful designs. Generally the yarns of hers that I saw others post, are good. her yarns have good colors generally I think. She finally did get back to me an offered some cautions about dyeing. I wont purchase her yarns again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, so busy right now and my allergies are bad. I knit as much as I can and struggle to keep up reading lp. Hope to get a couple of wip finished soon. The cabled poncho is almost finished. At least I get several rows knit in an evening instead of maybe a row. I'm working on the yoke area now.
> 
> Glad you all enjoyed the quotes. I thought they fit with the talk about knitting rhythm (last week?)
> 
> ...


Must be a very hungry critter as none eat onions as far as I know. But have seen animals pull them up and then spit them out--like deer. Onions are one of the few things I can plant outside the garden fence and expect them to survive all the critters in my area: deer, raccoons, opossum, rabbits, chipmunks, woodchucks and all the birds.

I have problems for the past few years in starting seeds in the ground. They just disappear. Had to start beans in the house and transplant and then they disappeared. I think rabbits were getting into the garden and eating the very young seedlings. They left the transplants alone and left the pole beans alone--but lettuce seeds, bush greens beans, etc. They also chomped the gorgeous beet leaves.

I did/do use homeopathy for some critters when I can identify who is coming to dinner uninvited. Had practically no slugs in the garden last year. Lots of snails, but no slugs.

So frustrating. Perhaps you can make a cover for them till they grow large enough to defend themselves. I am sure you know about row cover fabric--it may be a good solution.

The quotes were great and continued last weeks conversation.

Your fur babies sound hilarious. I once had a dog, a beagle type, that would howl in key when a friend played his flute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan--Love that Bonnie's Wish. Great job. And the color looks very warm and inviting. I can see how satisfying it was to work on. Reminds me of working that Tree of Life baby blanket with all its small cabling. 

Melanie--sorry the sock is giving such grief. Maybe it will make you feel better to know that there is a woman in my local knitting group who has been making the same sock ever since I joined the group several months ago and it is her only project. I have to help her count rows for her heel flap which is driving her nuts--she doesn't really understand the idea of the heel.

Sue--it may be a good thing to only have 2 hours at the Fiber Festival. There is just way to many good and wonderful things to dazzle and titillate and call to us. Hope you and DH enjoy the b'day visit. Weather is finally turning so nice.

Jane--funny that you mention gradient yarns. I was surprised at how few I was seeing at WEBS. Maybe I was not seeing on purpose but thought there would be many more as they are so popular. What are yarns called with minor shadings or color variations? They are not tonals, or stripes, or markedly variegated but will have very subtle color shading. Am not thinking of the right word for them. Those I see a lot and many of us knit with them.

As for prices, over the years I have found some nice ones on sale online at WEBS, eBay, and other sites. Some of them were hand painted

That Heart KAL is looking very interesting. Am anticipating what comes next.

Bev--glad your missing WIP turned up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


It is exquisite!!! Congratulations, Jan!!!  That's ok that you used it all. I discovered a Black Walnut tree near our church. I am sure I will be able to get walnuts there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Simple knit with two colours - would work well with a variegated & coordinating solid, I think - or with something "hairy" for one of the yarns.
> Hoxley by Victoria Myers
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hoxley


Kind of like this. Zigzags usually not my favorite but like the idea of them in this curved shawl with the alternating colors. Saved it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have finished knitting the Winter Wonderland Scarf, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch, I could probably graft it easily if it was stocking stitch. I haven't tried Kitchener stitch before, so it will probably be entertaining. Does anyone have a photo of their join using this stitch please so I can see what it should look like? &#128512; Now to catch up on all the news. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ......What are yarns called with minor shadings or color variations? They are not tonals, or stripes, or markedly variegated ...


I would have thought tonal or variegated. I don't think I know another term - I might & it just isn't surfacing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Caught up on my Spring Fling MKAL. Here's a photo of it through Clue 3 (I'm doing the medium so had a clue-in more ways than one -this week). I'm using Knit Picks Palette fingering in colorway Mai Tai Heather and size 6.0 silver-lined seed beads in Milky Grapefruit.


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have finished knitting the Winter Wonderland Scarf, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch, I could probably graft it easily if it was stocking stitch. I haven't tried Kitchener stitch before, so it will probably be entertaining. Does anyone have a photo of their join using this stitch please so I can see what it should look like? 😀 Now to catch up on all the news. 💞


Hi Ros, it will look like stockinette stitch when you are done. If you can watch the youtube video that I posted, it will help you tremendously! I love her teaching approach and it helped me. I do not dread this anymore.  You can do it!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a nice afternoon and early evening at my GDs track meet. It was at a High school right at the entrance to Skyline Drive. What beautiful scenery! We were leaving just as the sun was setting behind the hills. Wish I had thought to take some pics. Gorgeous weather too. We were supposed to go to a meet on Friday, which is a little closer to us, but the forecast was for a lovely warm day today and she was in three events, rather than just the one on Friday, when there is a good chance of rain. So, we decided spur iof the moment to go today, and surprised her.
> After we got home this evening, we had a quick bite and then I finished my third clue of Spring Fling. I love how it is looking.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the dreaded Kitchener stitch... Does anyone have a photo of their join using this stitch please so I can see what it should look like?...


You have done so much more complicated things that this, Ros. I can't show you an example but in the end it gives you a totally seamless join - just continues the knitting. Why don't you do two little pieces & practice on them first? Didn't Toni give a video link?
Here is one by VeryPink. I find her videos pretty good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi Ros, it will look like stockinette stitch when you are done. If you can watch the youtube video that I posted, it will help you tremendously! I love her teaching approach and it helped me. I do not dread this anymore.  You can do it!!!


Thanks for your vote of confidence Toni. I hope I can... I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.... Or is it yes I can, yes I can? I will probably try it tomorrow. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would have thought tonal or variegated. I don't think I know another term - I might & it just isn't surfacing.


thanks. my mind is getting lost these days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks for your vote of confidence Toni. I hope I can... I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.... Or is it yes I can, yes I can? I will probably try it tomorrow. 💞


Sure you can!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You have done so much more complicated things that this, Ros. I can't show you an example but in the end it gives you a totally seamless join - just continues the knitting. Why don't you do two little pieces & practice on them first? Didn't Toni give a video link?
> Here is one by VeryPink. I find her videos pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I would have thought tonal or variegated.


Those are the terms that come to mind for me also.

Have a wonderful weekend, Sue!

Hang in there, Melanie!!!

Tricia, maybe it is the same critter that took off with my garlic. It still is not coming up. :?

Congratulations on finding your WIP, Bev!

Thanks for the explanations for how the Heart KAL is coming together. What an interesting approach to construction for a scarf. It looks like it will be very nice when you are done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you come across the notion that the length of the foot is the circumference of your fist? I never heard that before coming to France & I have now heard it from a number of people: they wrap the foot (of the sock) around their fist to be sure that it is the right length.
> Might work in general but not always because I have a friend with very small feet who has normal-sized hands.


Generally, our body is equally proportioned in many ways. So interesting. I have heard the wisdom/guideline of measuring foot length by circumference of fist. Actually, someone just mentioned it this weekend.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You have done so much more complicated things that this, Ros. I can't show you an example but in the end it gives you a totally seamless join - just continues the knitting. Why don't you do two little pieces & practice on them first? Didn't Toni give a video link?
> Here is one by VeryPink. I find her videos pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Heart Kal--where is the link to this pattern? Is it a closed KAL on revelry. Can;t find it and thought I had saved it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Heart Kal--where is the link to this pattern? Is it a closed KAL on revelry. Can;t find it and thought I had saved it.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foolish-hearts---mkal
You need to take care of it now because it will no longer be free. She said that you need to have it all updated before the 15th.
If it says that it is in your library, go to the library link & update it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have you come across the notion that the length of the foot is the circumference of your fist? I never heard that before coming to France & I have now heard it from a number of people: they wrap the foot (of the sock) around their fist to be sure that it is the right length.
> Might work in general but not always because I have a friend with very small feet who has normal-sized hands.


I wish!! I have skis on the end of my legs, lol.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Ros, it will look like stockinette stitch when you are done. If you can watch the youtube video that I posted, it will help you tremendously! I love her teaching approach and it helped me. I do not dread this anymore.  You can do it!!!


I did use your link for doing the Kitchener on Bonnies Wish, Toni. it was very help for me. it really went waaaaaaay better than when I used it on one of DFL's patterns. the person in your link's comment was right on for me, you know about losing track of which side you are on, purl wise, knit wise, etc.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I wish!! I have skis on the end of my legs, lol.


Well, you know this person that I speak of is an excellent athlete - was top female & mixed badminton player in the Atlantic region for a while & played varsity Volleyball. She is 5'7" & wears a size 5 shoe.
I always thought it odd that she could have such good balance & agility without a more substantial base.
Skis as a base, however, would not provide the desired agility. ;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a great weekend Sue! Enjoy the wool festival. We look forward to seeing your purchases  And happy birthday to your DH.

Your BW came out great Jan. So glad you persevered and tried the dyeing. You did a good job.

Ros, also check Knitty's web site, they have a kitchener tutorial. I must be weird as I don't mind the kitchener stitch. I don't find it hard, tedious, but not hard. Just be sure to do it when you will not be interrupted. Interruptions can cause you to loose your place. 

Almost done tinking the heel. I had no problems with prior sock heels, just this one. Reading the chat log I am not the only one who frogged the heel. But most people liked it once it was done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, love the pic of your little sweetie.
> 
> Ros, lovely neck scarf. Bet it is so soft and warm.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev the scarf is very soft and warm. I agree with you, very happy to be here with amazing friends. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice lacy tank top: Lacy Rhubarb Tarte Tank
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/tarte
> 
> Short sleeved lace top: A Crush on Lace Knit Top
> ...


Thanks Jane, very pretty tops. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos and your Madryn IS WONDERFUL. I love the added crochet spine it lends it an extra dimension.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed a few progress pics - neither the weather nor I were in a good mood so they aren't the best.


Beautiful work Jane. I hope the weather and your mood have improved. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I understand and can relate to those reasons. It is really an interesting construction and now that I'm underway with it, I'm enjoying it. Here's a progress photo of mine.


Beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Jane, thanks for letting me know, I DID WIN:lol: What a nice surprise. I always forget to check in. I chose the Beach Memories Scarf!


Congratulations Caryn, a very nice surprise. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Jane. I hope the weather and your mood have improved. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good😊
> 
> Congrats on your win, Karen. Way to go.
> 
> This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


Looks great Jan. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats Caryn!!! what a nice surprise 

Pam that is interesting.. is it being knitted from both ends? or is the one needle a holder ? I like it though.. 

Bev that is so frustrating.. I got half my craft closet cleaned out last weekend and plan to finish it up this weekend.. I found things I totally forgot I had!!  like the reclaimed yarn from those sweaters!! I'll make something with it.. there is so much of it! 

The good news is we have a new second hand shop opening up!! I can't believe this little town can support so many thrift shops but we do.. so I can find better quality sweaters to reclaim.. and have more time to look.. the last place I looked the sale was only 1 day then they closed for a few months.. the new shop will be opened year round.. (so the gossip goes )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sure you can!


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Have a great weekend Sue! Enjoy the wool festival. We look forward to seeing your purchases  And happy birthday to your DH.
> 
> Your BW came out great Jan. So glad you persevered and tried the dyeing. You did a good job.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan that turned out great!! you can't even see where the yarn was a different color.. good job!!!  

Have a great time Sue!!! we will see you when you get back... tell hubby Happy Birthday from us!!! 

That scarf it done with 1 needle?? that is very interesting.. please tell me you use 2 skeins of yarn..LOL other wise my mind will burst trying to figure it out..LOL

Tricia I do know how rough allergies are.. as my eyes run amok right now!!  I know so many who are suffering now.. it is spring and my car and outdoor items have a yellow dust all over them.. we hose down the car when we think of it.. I would think maybe rabbits would pull up your plants.. I know rodents will eat the roots.. maybe racoons?? or even deer.. but you would see their foot prints.. the deer are getting to my flowers now too.. I have to put a net over my hydrangea before it gets too bad.. I just don't have the time right now.. I hope to get it done this weekend too ..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...That scarf it done with 1 needle?? that is very interesting.. please tell me you use 2 skeins of yarn...


I explained it back on page 89.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foolish-hearts---mkal
> You need to take care of it now because it will no longer be free. She said that you need to have it all updated before the 15th.
> If it says that it is in your library, go to the library link & update it.


thank you. didn't have the name correct so it wouldn't pull up. updated and in my revelry library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya would that be 'Heathers' I know knit picks has a lot of yarn they call Heather it has variations but not sharp contrasts..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is - kind of reminds me of two at a time socks.
> A bit like Ros doing both halves of Toni's scarf the same time - except it doesn't have to be joined together at the end.


In reading these notes here, that is what I thought--the designer adapted the 2-at-a-time method here for doing both halves simultaneously. I actually like this idea a lot. Had thought about doing scarf halves 2-at-a-time and then grafting but working with a provisional cast on or in the manner of this scarf sound terrific and that is actually what is now interesting me in doing it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I did use your link for doing the Kitchener on Bonnies Wish, Toni. it was very help for me. it really went waaaaaaay better than when I used it on one of DFL's patterns. the person in your link's comment was right on for me, you know about losing track of which side you are on, purl wise, knit wise, etc.


I agree ever since that video was posted in here.. I think it was Vermont Mary..(who has been AWOL for a long time... we miss you Mary!!!!) I have not dreaded the Kitchener stitch..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I explained it back on page 89.


I hadn't read that far yet!! but have by now.. thanks  I am commenting every few pages so I can keep up...  LOL and thanks for the tip on the fist/foot thing.. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well now I am all caught up... the frustrating part it that I didn't get a notice that there was any activity going on in here...  I sure wish that would get fixed.. I though oh I'll pop in for a few seconds.. ha!! 

It sounds like everyone is busy with their projects.. Bev I am glad you found your hat and scarf.. 

Jane I like the shawl.. it looks like it would be a warm one.. or if done in bright colors a great scarf!!

I am going to get off this computer and work on the 'Boneyard' some more.. it is a simple quick knit.. and the bamboo/silk yarn feels so great! Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I hadn't read that far yet!!...


I wondered after I had posted it if that might be the case.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jan that turned out great!! you can't even see where the yarn was a different color.. good job!!!
> 
> Have a great time Sue!!! we will see you when you get back... tell hubby Happy Birthday from us!!!
> 
> ...


Ronie--like with socks you can use 1 skein working from both ends at once. That should get your mind working.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lookng great!
> The colour is very similar to mine - but I hope the yarn is nicer to work with.


Thanks, Jane. It's Cascade 220 fingering and it's very nice to work with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya would that be 'Heathers' I know knit picks has a lot of yarn they call Heather it has variations but not sharp contrasts..


Yes, heathers. Thank you. That is one type of a muting color way. My sock yarn is not a heather tho. It is a very dark green with some other dark color--deep midnite blue? in it for a shaded effect. But same idea I think of including another color to augment the main color or create greater depth of color with some shading/shadow effect. I can't stand this losing of words that is going on with me.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> I have finished knitting the Winter Wonderland Scarf, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch, I could probably graft it easily if it was stocking stitch. I haven't tried Kitchener stitch before, so it will probably be entertaining. Does anyone have a photo of their join using this stitch please so I can see what it should look like? 😀 Now to catch up on all the news. 💞


If you have not done it before, make a couple of swatches and practice; even if it is only 10 stitches. It will help. Also plan to stitch the whole seam at one time. If I lay it down I have trouble starting again. Remember the chant, knit, purl, purl, knit (or is that purl, knit, knit, purl? ). I like to have markers to help keep the stitches even - done correctly this is nearly an invisible join.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is - kind of reminds me of two at a time socks.
> A bit like Ros doing both halves of Toni's scarf the same time - except it doesn't have to be joined together at the end.


I did Toni's scarf the same way as Ros - both ends at the same time. With this method for this scarf there's no grafting involved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros, for your kind comments on both!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi Ros, it will look like stockinette stitch when you are done. If you can watch the youtube video that I posted, it will help you tremendously! I love her teaching approach and it helped me. I do not dread this anymore.  You can do it!!!


Yes, you can, Ros! It's really quite easy to do once you do it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, heathers. Thank you. That is one type of a muting color way. My sock yarn is not a heather tho. It is a very dark green with some other dark color--deep midnite blue? in it for a shaded effect. But same idea I think of including another color to augment the main color or create greater depth of color with some shading/shadow effect. I can't stand this losing of words that is going on with me.


Tanya, Is gradient the term you are seeking?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev the scarf is very soft and warm. I agree with you, very happy to be here with amazing friends. 💞


I agree with that, too, Bev and Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya would that be 'Heathers' I know knit picks has a lot of yarn they call Heather it has variations but not sharp contrasts..


The Spring Fling is a Knit Picks Heather - very subtle variations.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--like with socks you can use 1 skein working from both ends at once. That should get your mind working.


I have done that!!! its not as hard as it seems but to work two ends of a scarf off the same skein would take some concentration...LOL sometimes I just don't have that!!

I hate loosing my words too.. I am not sure what is going on when that happens... I do know it is contagious LOL It was happening to both hubby and I for a few months then it cleared up.. most likely has to do with being very busy and our minds on a zillion different things at once... I heard that Rosemary was good for our memory.. some of that steeping in a kettle might help


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well now I am all caught up... the frustrating part it that I didn't get a notice that there was any activity going on in here...  I sure wish that would get fixed.. I though oh I'll pop in for a few seconds.. ha!!
> 
> It sounds like everyone is busy with their projects.. Bev I am glad you found your hat and scarf..
> 
> ...


That Boneyard in your bamboo/silk does sound very nice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I do the little chant too. Like you, I always do the whole seam at one time. I always work with it flat on the dining room table in front of me, so it is not moving around at all.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> If you have not done it before, make a couple of swatches and practice; even if it is only 10 stitches. It will help. Also plan to stitch the whole seam at one time. If I lay it down I have trouble starting again. Remember the chant, knit, purl, purl, knit (or is that purl, knit, knit, purl? ). I like to have markers to help keep the stitches even - done correctly this is nearly an invisible join.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jan, that looks beautiful.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Thanks for the updates on you WIP, Jane. They are lookin good😊
> 
> Congrats on your win, Karen. Way to go.
> 
> This is my Bonnie Wish. One on completion and the second one after my first dyeing experience. Sorry ,Toni, I used it all. Quite an experience, and I'm happy I did it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have done that!!! its not as hard as it seems but to work two ends of a scarf off the same skein would take some concentration...LOL sometimes I just don't have that!!
> 
> I hate loosing my words too.. I am not sure what is going on when that happens... I do know it is contagious LOL It was happening to both hubby and I for a few months then it cleared up.. most likely has to do with being very busy and our minds on a zillion different things at once... I heard that Rosemary was good for our memory.. some of that steeping in a kettle might help


I think the memory thing has many causes, overload being one of them. Toxic build up is a big one with the effects of years of accumulation beginning to show as we get older. Specific toxins such as heavy metals may be another, for example of an acute. Nutrition deficiencies, too. Not only from not eating correctly for our body, but also the general lack of proper fats our fat based brains.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I hate loosing my words too.. I am not sure what is going on when that happens... I do know it is contagious LOL It was happening to both hubby and I for a few months then it cleared up.. most likely has to do with being very busy and our minds on a zillion different things at once... I heard that Rosemary was good for our memory.. some of that steeping in a kettle might help


As we gracefully age, we gather more and more information to remember. Sorting through it takes longer. We don't forget, just need more "search" time like a computer with lots of data. :lol:

That's my theory and I am sticking to it. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> As we gracefully age, we gather more and more information to remember. Sorting through it takes longer. We don't forget, just need more "search" time like a computer with lots of data. :lol:
> 
> That's my theory and I am sticking to it. :-D


Good on you, Tricia! I like that principle!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> In reading these notes here, that is what I thought--the designer adapted the 2-at-a-time method here for doing both halves simultaneously. I actually like this idea a lot. Had thought about doing scarf halves 2-at-a-time and then grafting but working with a provisional cast on or in the manner of this scarf sound terrific and that is actually what is now interesting me in doing it.


Oh, I agree, Tanya. Such an excellent idea. I will probably never kitchner a scarf again. I'll have to redo the charts, but that's not a major thing anymore, thanks to DFL. 

I could'nt have said it better, Tricia.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> As we gracefully age, we gather more and more information to remember. Sorting through it takes longer. We don't forget, just need more "search" time like a computer with lots of data. :lol:
> 
> That's my theory and I am sticking to it. :-D


So your computer is on overload and needs back up and cleaning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So your computer is on overload and needs back up and cleaning.


Ha! Touché, Tanya! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ha! Touché, Tanya! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew! The heel has been tinked!! I put a lifeline in (should have done that in the first place) and de-fuzzed my yarn as best as I could. It took me very little time to knit the heel and days to frog it, go figure. Lunch is over, back to work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Whew! The heel has been tinked!! I put a lifeline in (should have done that in the first place) and de-fuzzed my yarn as best as I could. It took me very little time to knit the heel and days to frog it, go figure. Lunch is over, back to work.


I sure hope it goes better for you this next time around, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So your computer is on overload and needs back up and cleaning.


Wouldn't that be nice if we could do that?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I sure hope it goes better for you this next time around, Melanie!


Me, too, Melanie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> So your computer is on overload and needs back up and cleaning.


Defrag would help. Just how do you defrag your brain's computer/memory bank? :lol: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Defrag would help. Just how do you defrag your brain's computer/memory bank? :lol: ;-)


De-stress- listen to your favourite radio station or CD or favourite DVD of some movie or other- at least that is what I do, when I am aware I am in overload!


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

What's gracefully age? I fight it every step of the way and there isn't much graceful about it. Now that I'm seen knitting lace people suddenly notice the scuffs, bruises, scrapes and oops on my hands from the wood carving and wood working. Then they understand, I may age but I'll darn well do it my way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> What's gracefully age? I fight it every step of the way and there isn't much graceful about it. Now that I'm seen knitting lace people suddenly notice the scuffs, bruises, scrapes and oops on my hands from the wood carving and wood working. Then they understand, I may age but I'll darn well do it my way!


And good on you for that KT!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Defrag would help. Just how do you defrag your brain's computer/memory bank? :lol: ;-)


Refile


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> What's gracefully age? I fight it every step of the way and there isn't much graceful about it. Now that I'm seen knitting lace people suddenly notice the scuffs, bruises, scrapes and oops on my hands from the wood carving and wood working. Then they understand, I may age but I'll darn well do it my way!


What kind of woodwork/wood carving did/do you do?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--so glad you got that heel frogged. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This may be of interest to some- but free only for Friday

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded a couple.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> This may be of interest to some- but free only for Friday
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, I downloaded a couple.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished my Madryn. I only did two repeats of Chart 4 and then added three rows after the border. This is it preblocked.I'm not going to get it blocked until we get back, but at least that is one more WIP out of the way.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Madryn. ...


Looks lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks lovely


ditto


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Madryn. I only did two repeats of Chart 4 and then added three rows after the border. This is it preblocked.I'm not going to get it blocked until we get back, but at least that is one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


What a pretty blue! I like your finish. Very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, I downloaded a couple.
> 
> Sue


I did, too. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Madryn. I only did two repeats of Chart 4 and then added three rows after the border. This is it preblocked.I'm not going to get it blocked until we get back, but at least that is one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue, and I can't wait to see it blocked. It's a lovely color, too. Glad you got it out of the way!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Sue your Madryn is really great. One more winner!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/home-decor/irish-wave-baby-afghan/95931?rceId=1430516490639~mhj7uwuq

Did you see this? :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did, too. Thanks!


I have ended up with 4- because some were very simple- and every so often I get requests for a shawl- not fast enough to make a really complicated lace one as yet, on commission- don't know if I ever will be.

I know that Joy in Goulburn (Forestsmum1) has one on her needles at present, 1,500 stitches and 8 more rows to go, and it is taking her between an hour and a quarter to an hour and a half to complete each row.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, a lovely Madryn. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.

Wow, Julie, I bet Joy's shawl is a gorgeous one.

DD finished her baby blanket.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, a lovely Madryn. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.
> 
> Wow, Julie, I bet Joy's shawl is a gorgeous one.
> 
> DD finished her baby blanket.


That is absolutely beautiful, Bev! She is very talented.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, a lovely Madryn. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.
> 
> Wow, Julie, I bet Joy's shawl is a gorgeous one.
> 
> DD finished her baby blanket.


Joy is one talented knitter! She does some exquisite work. I miss her input to the Lace Party.

Please tell your DD that her baby blanket is fantastic!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... blanket.


I almost missed this since it was posted after your original message.
Absolutely gorgeous! & I love that touch with the single red heart.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DD finished her baby blanket.


*WOW!!!*


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is - kind of reminds me of two at a time socks.
> A bit like Ros doing both halves of Toni's scarf the same time - except it doesn't have to be joined together at the end.


Such a good idea - I hate the joining part.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> What's gracefully age? I fight it every step of the way and there isn't much graceful about it. Now that I'm seen knitting lace people suddenly notice the scuffs, bruises, scrapes and oops on my hands from the wood carving and wood working. Then they understand, I may age but I'll darn well do it my way!


 :thumbup: Well said


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bev, your daughter's blanket is stunning - really special.

Caryn congrats on your win.
Jan so glad dying solved your problem.
Sue hope you have a good day with your hubby and enjoy the wool festival - your Madryn will look great blocked.

I've spent most of the day gardening in sunshine and the evening working on Nigella body reps finished and am half way through the beaded border. Feeling very satisfied and peaceful.
A good day all round. Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, your Madryn looks great. It feels good to finish a project.

Bev DD baby blanket is beautiful. I plan to learn how to do that but will limit myself to headbands, hot pads or maybe a stocking cap.

Julie, thanks. I downloaded a couple.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful baby blanket? That will be treasured.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, a lovely Madryn. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.
> 
> Wow, Julie, I bet Joy's shawl is a gorgeous one.
> 
> DD finished her baby blanket.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your DD's blanket is mind blowing in its exquisitely rendered detail. Have to remind myself that she is a newish knitter. You have certainly passed on a perfected knitting gene to her.

Looks like several of us received Craftsy's free patterns today. Downloaded several myself. Good pattern library builder--like I needed that!

Toni--the crocheted baby blanket looks like a good one to do for a gift. Very showy with the various colors.

Sue--great Madryn. Like the extra rows at the bottom They frame it well.

Linda--great you got into the garden today. It was perfect garden weather here but couldn't make it happen for me. Did go to a friend's who was gardening, tho, and he gave me a few squash seedlings which will be useful. He is the only one around me who shares my love of talking gardens and sharing our seedlings.

I am going to work on my sweater project and see about getting the miter squares & triangles completed. Maybe tomorrow the garden will see me. We have a great greenhouse in the area with the cheapest and great seedlings. Not as good as the organic growers, but so affordable. Will try to get there, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--You were interested so thought to tell you that my Phentex yarn just arrived. It is not as bulky as I remembered but then 40 yrs is a lot of time to expect things to be exactly the same as they were. The yarn is very plastic, as it always was but is now twisted more densely. I expect it will hold up on the sole of a slipper like you would expect of plastic. Now I have no excuse about not making my slippers.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Tamarque, I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse, including turning some of my own knitting needles and crochet hooks as well as pens and shawl pins.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are beautiful. You are very talented.

Sue


KTGriff said:


> Tamarque, I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse, including turning some of my own knitting needles and crochet hooks as well as pens and shawl pins.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, your Madryn looks great. It feels good to finish a project.
> 
> Bev DD baby blanket is beautiful. I plan to learn how to do that but will limit myself to headbands, hot pads or maybe a stocking cap.
> 
> Julie, thanks. I downloaded a couple.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are beautiful. You are very talented.
> 
> Sue


I would agree with that- as a wood worker myself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are beautiful. You are very talented.
> 
> Sue


I agree!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is SO quiet here this evening. We took our two dogs to the kennels earlier this evening, so we could get an early start on our trip in the morning. It is amazing how much I miss them. I keep trying to talk to them, but of course they are not around.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kathy--your wood turning is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with us.k Where do you sell?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is SO quiet here this evening. We took our two dogs to the kennels earlier this evening, so we could get an early start on our trip in the morning. It is amazing how much I miss them. I keep trying to talk to them, but of course they are not around.
> 
> Sue


I still talk to my cats that have transitioned. I do think they can 'hear' you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice Madryn Sue, lovely color. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Wow Bev. Your daughter's blanket is quite stunning. Great color work.

Beautiful wood turning Kathy. I have an ornament that was turned (by hand) for me many years ago, it goes on the tree every year.

My sock heel is done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kathy, your wood turning surely turns (  ) into excellent finished products. Just gorgeous. I would love to see some of your shawl pins. Where do you sell?

Melanie, Yay! The heel is done. 

Thank you all for your lovely comments on DD blanket. This is only the second time she has double knitted and this pattern was fair isle and she changed it to double knitted. Her first project was the blanket some of you have seen before. I'm planning on my first project being a hot pad.  That I am pretty sure I can handle. The baby shower is on Sunday.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree, Kathy, very beautiful wood turned items!! Wonderful pieces.

Bev your DD has done an outstanding job on this heirloom treasure. Her blanket is priceless. is the red heart her signature?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe. I think she decided to do it on her own. She didn't have one on the other blanket. I'll have to ask her.

I forgot to tell you all that I finished my WIP that I found today. It is a short scarf and hat set. I just needed to pick up stitches and finish the top of the hat. It's done.  Yay. Now to tackle the two other WIP's that I have lying around. I am saving the third, a pair of socks, for Jane's week. 

I got some DVD-R disks to download all my pictures before I start to try to fix my software. I don't want to lose any of my pictures. I will probably have to get my IT son over here to help. But I have so many pictures I want to share with you.  Hopefully, I will be able to get my pictures here soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very nice Madryn Sue, lovely color. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Wow Bev. Your daughter's blanket is quite stunning. Great color work.
> 
> ...


Yay on the sock heel, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Kathy, your woodwork is beautiful. It seems to glow.

Sue, I understand about how quiet it is when our critters are not around. There is "somebody" missing.  Have a great trip!!!

Congratulations on the completed heal, Melanie! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Way to go Melanie on your sock heal&#128522; it feels good when you get to the point of moving on.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up a bit later today, we have to go out for awhile. Just posting a pic of my Winter Wonderland Scarf. It's not blocked. It's going to be for my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday in a few days.&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up a bit later today, we have to go out for awhile. Just posting a pic of my Winter Wonderland Scarf. It's not blocked. It's going to be for my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday in a few days.💞


Absolutely lovely, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up a bit later today, we have to go out for awhile. Just posting a pic of my Winter Wonderland Scarf. It's not blocked. It's going to be for my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday in a few days.💞


I am sure she will love it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is lovely to see, Sue. It looks pretty even unblocked :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your DD does stunning work. You and she must be proud :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KTGriff said:


> Tamarque, I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse, including turning some of my own knitting needles and crochet hooks as well as pens and shawl pins.


Those are so beautiful. I think you are very clever. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros completely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jan, I love how your Bonnies Wish shawl turned out. What a great job of dyeing you did. It really did smooth out the different shades of the original yarn. 

Bev, glad you found the hat and finished it! Your daughters work is just incredible! What precision! I can't believe she is giving it away!

Sue, enjoy your time away. Hope you get to see what you want at the festival. I do know what you mean about the dogs. We get so used to them that we don't realize how much they affect us with there presence until they are not there! 
Love your Madryn too. Pretty edging addition and color.

KTGriff, your woodworking is very beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up a bit later today, we have to go out for awhile. Just posting a pic of my Winter Wonderland Scarf. It's not blocked. It's going to be for my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday in a few days.💞


Wow Ros. Your stitches are so even it looks like it is already blocked! How did the Kitchener stitching go for you? Looks like you got it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My sock heel is done!


Hurray! Now it's easy peasy to the finish. You will definitely get it done by the 15th!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dancing Bees by Kate Poe 
A mystery KAL to begin June 20, 2015.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dancing-bees

Easy as Pie by Marisa Hernandez 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-as-pie

Water by Erica Jackofsky (Fiddle Knits) 
the second MKAL from the Elements collection.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water

May's RMT:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-may-2015/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Mooshy Linen Cowl by The Toasty Yak 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mooshy-linen

Crocheted Alpaca Wrap by Marta Mitchell 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocheted-alpaca-wrap


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, you temptress you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you temptress you!


I agree!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My husband gets Tango to sing along with him when he plays the guitar. He only likes certain songs & isn't keen on an audience - Tango, I mean.


How gorgeous, I once had two Basset Hounds that used to sing, I used to love hearing them howl. 🐾🐾💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi Ros, it will look like stockinette stitch when you are done. If you can watch the youtube video that I posted, it will help you tremendously! I love her teaching approach and it helped me. I do not dread this anymore.  You can do it!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you temptress you!


They sure are some fun additions to the stash! That water one could be really tempting. The colors she picked for it are perfect!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I decided not to block my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Here it is all packed ready to go to Keira-Lee for her birthday. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> As we gracefully age, we gather more and more information to remember. Sorting through it takes longer. We don't forget, just need more "search" time like a computer with lots of data. :lol:
> 
> That's my theory and I am sticking to it. :-D


I love that theory Tricia. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I decided not to block my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Here it is all packed ready to go to Keira-Lee for her birthday. 💞


Beautifully wrapped! How could she not like it?!

You do like your cashmere, don't you, Ros? It sure does make beautiful scarves and shawls!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I sure hope it goes better for you this next time around, Melanie!


I hope so too Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished my Madryn. I only did two repeats of Chart 4 and then added three rows after the border. This is it preblocked.I'm not going to get it blocked until we get back, but at least that is one more WIP out of the way.
> 
> Sue


Looks gorgeous Sue, I can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, a lovely Madryn. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.
> 
> Wow, Julie, I bet Joy's shawl is a gorgeous one.
> 
> DD finished her baby blanket.


Wow!!! That is beautiful, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KTGriff said:


> Tamarque, I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse, including turning some of my own knitting needles and crochet hooks as well as pens and shawl pins.


They are beautiful Kathy. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely lovely, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure she will love it!


Thank you Julie, luckily for me KL loves everything I knit, that's why I knit lots of things for her just in case I can't one day for whatever reason. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros completely stunning :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Ros. Your stitches are so even it looks like it is already blocked! How did the Kitchener stitching go for you? Looks like you got it!


Thank you Caryn. I did get the hang of the Kitchener stitch. I just was a bit slow doing it. It seemed to go on forever. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my lots of pages to catch up on!!! 

I know there are lots of different reasons why we can't remember stuff.. "CRS" but mostly it is because of brain overload like Tricia said and/or stress... and these memory issues clear up.. unfortunately like Tanya pointed out some do not clear up and are caused from other issues.. I have had clients with some strange memory issues.. the strangest was Kosikoff.. but he was so much fun and would have his flare ups mostly when stressed.. I'd just play along until he came back to his old self  I just saw a 'Night Shift' where a guy had this.. I had to laugh when they said that Vita B will cure it... not so in the real world.. it helps but doesn't cure.. 

Melanie I am sure you will have that heel done quickly.. it is strange that tinking takes so long... but its important to not drop any more stitches so we have to be extra careful.. plus it is hard to get into the flow when working backwards!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I decided not to block my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Here it is all packed ready to go to Keira-Lee for her birthday. 💞


It certainly looks lovely even without blocking. That yarn gives great stitch definition & your knitting is so precise.
What a lovely way to present your gift - now she has a special box to store it in. That is an idea to pursue when gifting shawls. At least you would know thtat it won't get thrown in a corner somewhere.
(I mean in general - not suggesting at all that Keira-Lee would treat your work that way.)

So how did you find the Kitchener stitch?
ETA: I see that you commented on it in response to Caryn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Defrag would help. Just how do you defrag your brain's computer/memory bank? :lol: ;-)


We could join Norma on her 'Meditation' weekends  I think Yoga is suppose to help.. but since the CD I bought about 5 mo ago is still sitting where I put it when I brought it home :roll: I don't have a clue.. LOL I really need to get it and give it a try!! maybe it would be a good one for after work when I get home late!! help me Defrag!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KTGriff said:


> ... I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse...


Beautiful work!! You are certainly a multi-talented woman.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautifully wrapped! How could she not like it?!
> 
> You do like your cashmere, don't you, Ros? It sure does make beautiful scarves and shawls!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Toni, all I did was pick out a box and the ribbon. I am totally useless at wrapping and my hubby is great at it, so I leave it to him!!!

I love cashmere, when I bought the red cashmere for Rachel's shawl they had a little bit left and told me that they weren't going to be getting any more of it, I thought about it for days. I went back and bought the one I used for Toni's pattern. I also bought some chocolate in 8ply and powder blue in 4ply. When I have knitted them both up, it's all over. (for the Cashmere Cave brand that is) I do have some of the cashmere yarn I used for Carrie's shawl left over, but I haven't decided what I will be making with any of it yet.💞 It's been an absolute treat for me to knit with such beautiful yarn.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue you did a great job with your Madryn!! It will really come to life when blocked.. but looks great now!!

Bev I don't think there are words that can do this baby blanket justice!!! it is amazing... she is such a good knitter too... I also love the red heart!! a bit of whimsy in such a beautiful piece.. please let her know that all of us love it!!

Love the pattern links.. I forget to check Craftsy when looking for patterns.. unfortunately I missed the free friday sale but thats ok.. I have more than I'll ever make up and will probably never get them all sorted out.. I thought I was loosing my mind because I left the card table out so I could work on sorting my patterns.. then I came home and it was put up.. LOL hubby did it.. I knew he would get tired of seeing it sitting there.. mystery solved..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dancing Bees by Kate Poe
> A mystery KAL to begin June 20, 2015.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dancing-bees
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, Jane. I have "bought" the first one, though I may not knit it until all the clues have been released - or until after the first 2-3. Have discovered that I really don't like putting a project aside while I wait for the next clue. I have come really close to frogging Blooms'n Things just beacuse it is waiting around for next week's clue.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It certainly looks lovely even without blocking. That yarn gives great stitch definition & your knitting is so precise.
> What a lovely way to present your gift - now she has a special box to store it in. That is an idea to pursue when gifting shawls. At least you would know thtat it won't get thrown in a corner somewhere.
> (I mean in general - not suggesting at all that Keira-Lee would treat your work that way.)
> 
> So how did you find the Kitchener stitch?


Thank you Jane. I love putting hand knits in a box and I found this one today, I also bought one which is white but the embossed bit is black. It's gorgeous, I might have to go back and buy some more of them.

Now to that Kitchener stitch, I watched the videos and for some reason my brain would not compute. So my darling hubby comes in and starts saying what I'm supposed to be doing. I told him he had to stay with me and tell what I was supposed to be doing. About a quarter of the stitches were done and I said to Pete "can you write it down?" He did that and about 3/4 of the way through, my brain woke up out of its sleep mode and I got it!!! Better late than never!!! Now that it's over, I can see the funny side of it. Not while I was doing it!!! 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I decided not to block my Winter Wonderland Scarf. Here it is all packed ready to go to Keira-Lee for her birthday. 💞


What a beautiful parcel to receive with a beautiful treat inside - it is a lovely scarf, Ros.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is SO quiet here this evening. We took our two dogs to the kennels earlier this evening, so we could get an early start on our trip in the morning. It is amazing how much I miss them. I keep trying to talk to them, but of course they are not around.
> 
> Sue


It is like when the kids have a sleep over... the house seems empty... I hope you have a great trip!! its the perfect time of year.. not cold and not hot!!!

KTGriff those are great!! your such a talented person


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a beautiful parcel to receive with a beautiful treat inside - it is a lovely scarf, Ros.


I completely agree! A gift to treasure, that's for sure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> What a beautiful parcel to receive with a beautiful treat inside - it is a lovely scarf, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree! A gift to treasure, that's for sure.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Tamarque, I carve from song birds and decoys to Santas and wildlife. My wood turning is just as diverse, including turning some of my own knitting needles and crochet hooks as well as pens and shawl pins.


Such beautiful work I bet they feel fantastic in the hand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I really don't like putting a project aside while I wait for the next clue. ...


I really enjoy the mystery & waiting - but I generally only do it with someone whose designs have proven to meet my taste. Otherwise, I have waited to see how it is looking before I CO. The Bees shawl is by the designer of Mary Lennox.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...So my darling hubby comes in and starts saying what I'm supposed to be doing....


He is so supportive, Ros. You are lucky.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY Melanie I'm so glad you got that heel done.. now it is behind you  I started my son's slippers so many times I thought I was going to have to get up from my comfy couch and pull up a video... I was lazy and persistant!! I finally got it.. and the second one went much faster.. I hope the same is for you.. the next sock will go much smoother and faster for you 

YAY Bev that feels so great to finish up WIP's I'm glad you are saving some for Janes week .. I was beginning to wonder if you would have to start something to finish 

Thanks for the pattern Links Jane I had some in my library and add to it also  I like the crocheted one!! I really like crocheted lace


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> He is so supportive, Ros. You are lucky.


He really is, I am very lucky to have him in my life. I thought about my experience with Kitchener stitch and it was so funny how frustrated I was getting with it. I got there in the end. I really would rather do complicated lace patterns any day!!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I love putting hand knits in a box and I found this one today, I also bought one which is white but the embossed bit is black. It's gorgeous, I might have to go back and buy some more of them.
> 
> Now to that Kitchener stitch, I watched the videos and for some reason my brain would not compute. So my darling hubby comes in and starts saying what I'm supposed to be doing. I told him he had to stay with me and tell what I was supposed to be doing. About a quarter of the stitches were done and I said to Pete "can you write it down?" He did that and about 3/4 of the way through, my brain woke up out of its sleep mode and I got it!!! Better late than never!!! Now that it's over, I can see the funny side of it. Not while I was doing it!!! 💞


And now you can do it!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> He really is, I am very lucky to have him in my life. I thought about my experience with Kitchener stitch and it was so funny how frustrated I was getting with it. I got there in the end. I really would rather do complicated lace patterns any day!!! 💞


 :thumbup: I am so glad he timed his arrival to help you sort it out. Happy Knitting, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm looking for any WIP's that I have laying about so that I'm ready for Jane's LP. I wonder how many I have forgotten about.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And now you can do it!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes I can!!!. Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. I love putting hand knits in a box and I found this one today, I also bought one which is white but the embossed bit is black. It's gorgeous, I might have to go back and buy some more of them.
> 
> Now to that Kitchener stitch, I watched the videos and for some reason my brain would not compute. So my darling hubby comes in and starts saying what I'm supposed to be doing. I told him he had to stay with me and tell what I was supposed to be doing. About a quarter of the stitches were done and I said to Pete "can you write it down?" He did that and about 3/4 of the way through, my brain woke up out of its sleep mode and I got it!!! Better late than never!!! Now that it's over, I can see the funny side of it. Not while I was doing it!!! 💞


I love your attention to detail.. the Snowdrop turned out beautiful!! and the gift wrapping technique is a present in itself  very pretty..

Your experience with the kitchener stitch is so familiar... my first time I thought I did it right then I cut the yarn .. held it up and it clearly was so very wrong!! so I had to try to undo it with out loosing my stitches and do it again.. I had a video and written instructions.. I would have to stop and play the video constantly until I finished it.. I never did get it to stitck.. but the second time I went through the same thing only the dog and cat got into it and I lost a bunch of stitches.. on lace weight too!!! I picked them all up... and it turned out great.. plus I was getting the swing of those steps  the next few times hubby would take the pets and close the door so that I could concentrate..LOL now I found the video Toni shared with her snowdrop and it all clicks.. I don't even need to watch it anymore.. your such a good knitter I know you will catch on even quicker than I did


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: I am so glad he timed his arrival to help you sort it out. Happy Knitting, Ros!


Thank you Toni and happy knitting to you too. We are so lucky to be here with so many talented people ready, willing and able to help at the touch of a keyboard. I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I love your attention to detail.. the Snowdrop turned out beautiful!! and the gift wrapping technique is a present in itself  very pretty..
> 
> Your experience with the kitchener stitch is so familiar... my first time I thought I did it right then I cut the yarn .. held it up and it clearly was so very wrong!! so I had to try to undo it with out loosing my stitches and do it again.. I had a video and written instructions.. I would have to stop and play the video constantly until I finished it.. I never did get it to stitck.. but the second time I went through the same thing only the dog and cat got into it and I lost a bunch of stitches.. on lace weight too!!! I picked them all up... and it turned out great.. plus I was getting the swing of those steps  the next few times hubby would take the pets and close the door so that I could concentrate..LOL now I found the video Toni shared with her snowdrop and it all clicks.. I don't even need to watch it anymore.. your such a good knitter I know you will catch on even quicker than I did


Thank you Ronie, gift wrapping and tying bows are my hubby's department as far as I'm concerned, I'm totally useless at it and he is fantastic at wrapping. I'm not so sure about catching on quickly for Kitchener stitch, but maybe if I used it more often I might. I certainly thought I would never get it. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Janes week starts tomorrow doesn't it.. I guess I need to finish cleaning my craft area LOL I started last week or maybe even the week before.. I have most of it all sorted and now its down to the cleaning  

Next I need to decide what I will be working on, I'd really like to get the afghan done or closer to being done. I can't wait to see what everyone is going to be working on  

I finally caught up with all those pages.. I hope you all have a great weekend.. I will be planting seeds inside until they are ready for planting in planters outside.. I also didn't water my plants outside all week.. and one looks like it died..  all the others had water wells under them and they survived fine.. so now starts the watering every day.. I am going to get a big watering can it will be easier than fighting kinked hoses.. 
How do you water Tanya and Tricia.. I would love to have a hose that didn't Leak or kink!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni and happy knitting to you too. We are so lucky to be here with so many talented people ready, willing and able to help at the touch of a keyboard. I love it. 💞


Thank you, Ros! Yes, this is a very special place with very special people.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! Yes, this is a very special place with very special people.


You're welcome. Definitely Toni!!!! 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> We could join Norma on her 'Meditation' weekends  I think Yoga is suppose to help.. but since the CD I bought about 5 mo ago is still sitting where I put it when I brought it home :roll: I don't have a clue.. LOL I really need to get it and give it a try!! maybe it would be a good one for after work when I get home late!! help me Defrag!


You would be very welcome... we can knit together :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that kitchener stitch is mind bending till you get it. I probably had to relearn it several times before it finally clicked. Once that happened it went very quickly on projects. Of course it is not a join that is done frequently so memory is sometimes weak on it.
Love your packing box for the scarf. First glance I though did Ros knit that cover? Have not seen such boxes around here.

Ronie--thanks for reminding me to pick up a self-watering system I was supposed to get on Thurs. Let's see if it is still there.

Gorgeous day today--too warm. Must get into the garden and go get some seedlings. Ticked off that I have spent the past 2 hours unraveling a skein wound on a Knit Pick ball winder. My very own yarn vomit making machine: how lucky can you get. It needs to be returned!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that kitchener stitch is mind bending till you get it. I probably had to relearn it several times before it finally clicked. Once that happened it went very quickly on projects. Of course it is not a join that is done frequently so memory is sometimes weak on it.
> Love your packing box for the scarf. First glance I though did Ros knit that cover? Have not seen such boxes around here.


I think mind bending is a perfect description!!! Here is a pic of the other box I bought today. I love the embossed look of these, I might have to buy a few more. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think mind bending is a perfect description!!! Here is a pic of the other box I bought today. I love the embossed look of these, I might have to buy a few more. 💞


That's a lovely box, too, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lovely box, too, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Here is a pic of the other box I bought today....


I love those round boxes.
... and sweet dreams to your little angel.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, beautiful boxes and a very snug child. Wonderful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I love those round boxes.
> ... and sweet dreams to your little angel.


Thank you Jane, he is a little angel, I love that little darling so much. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, beautiful boxes and a very snug child. Wonderful!


Thank you Norma, very snug indeed. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful work Ros. Love your Winter Wonderland.

In keeping with our crochet theme: http://makemydaycreative.com/2015/05/01/pacific-rim-shawl/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You would be very welcome... we can knit together :thumbup: :thumbup:


I would love that!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful work Ros. Love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> In keeping with our crochet theme: http://makemydaycreative.com/2015/05/01/pacific-rim-shawl/


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful work Ros. Love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> In keeping with our crochet theme: http://makemydaycreative.com/2015/05/01/pacific-rim-shawl/


I love that!! so much fun to make and we can have a great time with color too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, you temptress you!


Dang Jane, I am never going to get any housework done, lol!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the links, Jane. I have "bought" the first one, though I may not knit it until all the clues have been released - or until after the first 2-3. Have discovered that I really don't like putting a project aside while I wait for the next clue. I have come really close to frogging Blooms'n Things just beacuse it is waiting around for next week's clue.


 I knit slowly so I am always way behind the group. I never have to wait for a clue, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Winter Wonderland Ros. It looks quite nice in white.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Dang Jane, I am never going to get any housework done, lol!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

To heck with the housework: it is not knitting for all our chit chat and pattern gathering (lol)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I finally caught up with all those pages.. I hope you all have a great weekend.. I will be planting seeds inside until they are ready for planting in planters outside.. I also didn't water my plants outside all week.. and one looks like it died..  all the others had water wells under them and they survived fine.. so now starts the watering every day.. I am going to get a big watering can it will be easier than fighting kinked hoses..
> How do you water Tanya and Tricia.. I would love to have a hose that didn't Leak or kink!!


Ronie, I use a watering can for small planters and a pocket hose for the large containers. It does not kink and is light and easy to store. My large planters will hold 2 tomato plants, or 3 bell peppers or 2 squash plants.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful work Ros. Love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> In keeping with our crochet theme: http://makemydaycreative.com/2015/05/01/pacific-rim-shawl/


Thanks, Tricia I like that one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would love that!!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Dang Jane, I am never going to get any housework done, lol!


I've almost given up on that!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros and Ronie. Here is Bethany's response to you all.



Bethany said:


> Thank your lovely ladies for all the compliments. I've been looking at that silly thing for so long, I can barely see it anymore. I'm going to the baby shower today, and I can't wait to see Vanessa's reaction
> 
> P.S. The one red heart was not my idea. It was in the pattern


Ros, love the packaging on your Winter Wonderland.  So great to have a hubby who can help with knitting. 



Norma said:


> You would be very welcome... we can knit together


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, luckily for me KL loves everything I knit, that's why I knit lots of things for her just in case I can't one day for whatever reason. 💞


I sure hope that never happens.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

In reference to the red heart there could be several reasons. I know in some circles there is a deliberate change made to keep from having a perfect project to honor the one perfect person.

The change could be color (red heart), change a stitch, reverse a portion, in quilting one block would be set by turning it.

I make enough "design elements" that a deliberate one is not necessary. ;-) :wink: :lol:

Otherwise the red heart is a nice eye catcher.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I have a hose that is self-coiling and connects to a regular faucet like a kitchen sink or an outside spigot. It is about 25 Lf and gives a good reach for a situation such as you describe. When you are done it coils into a very small footprint or fits a 5 gal bucket nicely.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had 2 of those collapsible hoses and they leaked so bad I couldn't use it the first one was plenty long enough but was a mess to use.. then we bought a quite expensive one but was only 25 feet and wasn't long enough and again leaked all over the place.. I'm not sure if that is what you are talking about Tanya I have seen air hoses that look like a spring but I guess they could make them for water too  

We grabbed a sandwich and took the dogs up river.. they had a good time.. a nice warm wind and the river is beautiful! But that river is looking pretty low... I think I may not have to worry about working until 9pm in August!! if we don't get rain soon it will be hard pressed to have the jet boats running in June .. I was really looking forward to a busy summer  you never know what mother nature has in store!! We could have a week of rain and set everything right too.. 

I am going to go put my feet up and knit some more then work on my craft table..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've almost given up on that!!!


Don't think I ever was one for housework. Always at the bottom of the to do list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have had 2 of those collapsible hoses and they leaked so bad I couldn't use it the first one was plenty long enough but was a mess to use.. then we bought a quite expensive one but was only 25 feet and wasn't long enough and again leaked all over the place.. I'm not sure if that is what you are talking about Tanya I have seen air hoses that look like a spring but I guess they could make them for water too
> 
> We grabbed a sandwich and took the dogs up river.. they had a good time.. a nice warm wind and the river is beautiful! But that river is looking pretty low... I think I may not have to worry about working until 9pm in August!! if we don't get rain soon it will be hard pressed to have the jet boats running in June .. I was really looking forward to a busy summer  you never know what mother nature has in store!! We could have a week of rain and set everything right too..
> 
> I am going to go put my feet up and knit some more then work on my craft table..


My hose was not collapsible; is it a recoil one and it holds its round shape and does not leak.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't think I ever was one for housework. Always at the bottom of the to do list.


When I worked, I made sure to clean my house every weekend, but since retiring my attitude seems to be "I'll do it tomorrow" - only tomorrow never comes. I did manage to get my house vacuumed today, though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I knit slowly so I am always way behind the group. I never have to wait for a clue, lol.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am going to go put my feet up and knit some more then work on my craft table..


 :thumbup: Sounds like a plan.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> When I worked, I made sure to clean my house every weekend, but since retiring my attitude seems to be "I'll do it tomorrow" - only tomorrow never comes. I did manage to get my house vacuumed today, though.


It has always been that way for me. Laundry gets done when I am out of clean underwear. I do dishes more regularly than I used to and always sweep floors. Dirty floors really bother me and with wood burning and gardening there is always dirt to sweep. But the rest of the stuff can always wait until I need to get up and move my body. I live alone so have no one with other standards to please.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Tricia I like that one.


Trish--I like that crochet shawl, too. Like its construction--a bit different but still so simple. It is saved.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Don't think I ever was one for housework. Always at the bottom of the to do list.


Even now when I am home with "more" time to clean, it is still at the bottom of my list!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your knitting time, ladies!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Even now when I am home with "more" time to clean, it is still at the bottom of my list!


Some of you may remember the Wages for Housework Movement of the 1970's, centered mainly in the UK but also attended to in the US within the Feminist Movement. One of my favorite pieces of information was a comparison of the amount of time 'modern' women spent on housekeeping with women 100 years earlier. The myth of all the convenience the modern woman 'enjoyed' was blown apart as it was learned that 100 years earlier women spent a very few hours/week on housework while modern women spent dozens of hours cleaning and organizing all the contraptions of their lives.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I would love that!!


Me too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Winter Wonderland Ros. It looks quite nice in white.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros and Ronie...... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Bev. My hubby is very helpful, I'm very lucky. 💞


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Primarily at the Pennsylvania Renfair as Dragon Eye Creations and assorted Xmas shows. Trying to get our faire store ready is really chewing up my knitting time, next thing ya know I'll be turning wood for the shop! Keeps me out of trouble but can't say the same for hubby! We live in Amish farm country, so no cable mostly dial up at exorbitant prices so use library computer, at some point when we adapt the 26 hour day I'll get internet for a webpage. I'm not greedy just need 2 more hours in the day and all will work. Thanks for all the compliments, wood turning is a great anger management tool!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure hope that never happens.


Me too Julie!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KTGriff said:


> Primarily at the Pennsylvania Renfair as Dragon Eye Creations and assorted Xmas shows. Trying to get our faire store ready is really chewing up my knitting time, next thing ya know I'll be turning wood for the shop! Keeps me out of trouble but can't say the same for hubby! We live in Amish farm country, so no cable mostly dial up at exorbitant prices so use library computer, at some point when we adapt the 26 hour day I'll get internet for a webpage. I'm not greedy just need 2 more hours in the day and all will work. Thanks for all the compliments, wood turning is a great anger management tool!


Love woodturning. Never developed those skills but did a lot of custom construction and furniture restoration work. It is a great vocation. The variety of woods available are incredible despite the environmental issues of deforestation for them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My hose was not collapsible; is it a recoil one and it holds its round shape and does not leak.


I'll have to look for one.. I will most likely look on the Home Depot or Lowes web site and see what is out there.. we were just at the hardware store too but all I saw was the pocket hose and that is one we had a problem with.. Tricia I sure hope yours works really well 

We got the plants secure.. I watered the one I think died twice today  it is in a container so it needs to really hydrate the soil. we built a cage to go around the hydrangea it looks like it has a lot of buds coming on so hopefully it will be nice later in the season..


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

My favorite wood to carve or turn has to be olive wood from Jerusalem. I lack any sense of small but the oils in the olive wood is very conducive to touch. Been turning since 1988 and still can get pulled into the grains of wood. Very theraputic!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm hoping Sonja is okay, I don't think we've heard from her for a while, she has a lot to deal with.&#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm hoping Sonja is okay, I don't think we've heard from her for a while, she has a lot to deal with.💞


Your right!! I do hope she is ok.. and just having a great time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some of you may remember the Wages for Housework Movement of the 1970's, centered mainly in the UK but also attended to in the US within the Feminist Movement. One of my favorite pieces of information was a comparison of the amount of time 'modern' women spent on housekeeping with women 100 years earlier. The myth of all the convenience the modern woman 'enjoyed' was blown apart as it was learned that 100 years earlier women spent a very few hours/week on housework while modern women spent dozens of hours cleaning and organizing all the contraptions of their lives.


I do remember this.. growing up in the S.F. Bay area the Feminist movement was very much in the news and on the radio's.. I don't know if I have just moved away from the good FM stations or if they have all changed.. but we use to get some great news and information on them... with some great music thrown in.. now they seem like the AM stations we use to listen too and AM has gone to talk radio.. maybe the just did a strange switch .. LOL

I am getting a lot done on my Boneyard shawl. I am doing a small kerchief size and should be done very soon.. I really like this pattern and will be doing it again.. 
I didn't get to my craft table except to add more junk to it today!!!  hopefully I will get to it tomorrow.. we did get the shop cleaned up so we can get the small freezer we want.. most likely next weekend


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It has always been that way for me. Laundry gets done when I am out of clean underwear. I do dishes more regularly than I used to and always sweep floors. Dirty floors really bother me and with wood burning and gardening there is always dirt to sweep. But the rest of the stuff can always wait until I need to get up and move my body. I live alone so have no one with other standards to please.


When I was first married my hubby couldn't stand the fact that I used the dryer as a extra drawer...LOL I would wash the clothes then fluff them in the dryer instead of put them away.. he threw such a fuss I told him then the wash and dry duty was his.. and for the last 25 years he has washed, dried,folded and put away all the laundry  I think housework and the term cleaning is determined on how we feel about it.. I have to have my home clean enough in case someone drops in.. thats just me.. but my idea of clean my fall very short of someones else idea of clean..  thats ok.. I get it to where I am comfortable and I don't stress everything else.. then I can do or not do what ever I want..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> When I was first married my hubby couldn't stand the fact that I used the dryer as a extra drawer...LOL I would wash the clothes then fluff them in the dryer instead of put them away.. he threw such a fuss I told him then the wash and dry duty was his.. and for the last 25 years he has washed, dried,folded and put away all the laundry  I think housework and the term cleaning is determined on how we feel about it.. I have to have my home clean enough in case someone drops in.. thats just me.. but my idea of clean my fall very short of someones else idea of clean..  thats ok.. I get it to where I am comfortable and I don't stress everything else.. then I can do or not do what ever I want..


I'm sure your friends and family come to see you and not what housework or cleaning has been done or not done. I think if they don't like it my motto is " here's your hat, what's your hurry" I saw a fridge magnet recently that said" my house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it" 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your right!! I do hope she is ok.. and just having a great time.


She has an awful lot on her plate, Ronie- it is not exactly having a 'great time'.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sending hugs to Sonja.

Our family has a great plan. None of us really cleans when the other comes to visit. We will make sure people can actually walk from room to room, make sure the kitchen and bathroom are not the pits and the sheets on the guest bed are clean. That way when the visit goes the other way, no one feels pressured to clean more than they really want to.

i take care of the bathroom and kitchen. DH does the vacuuming and sweeping. Not much else gets done.  I do dust when it gets thick.

Started a Starflower Mandella for a friend tonight. She really wants one. I was not happy with the first start. I did not like the yarn. Then I remembered Caron Simply SOft. I have lots of colors and it is nice and soft to work with.

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2014/04/the-starflower-mandala.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sending hugs to Sonja.
> 
> Our family has a great plan. None of us really cleans when the other comes to visit. We will make sure people can actually walk from room to room, make sure the kitchen and bathroom are not the pits and the sheets on the guest bed are clean. That way when the visit goes the other way, no one feels pressured to clean more than they really want to.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your explanation for housework, Bev. I get so stressed because my house is not "perfect", but I'm pretty close to how you do it so I feel better now. 

That Starflower Mandala is very pretty. It looks like it could be a lot of fun to make. :thumbup:

Hugs to Sonja from me, too!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I purchased some ice cream today that had goat's milk...not cow's for the dairy base!

I think I've been turned purrr-mint-ly away from Ben and Jerry's vanilla...even though there are 2-4 varieties of vanilla. I even enjoy the chocolate (won't have to add more cocoa!). Mint is next...in about 2 weeks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Vintage Crochet for hosting LP, I have enjoyed it. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers for Sonja and her family.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Started a Starflower Mandella ...


Pretty - what colours are you using?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When I was first married my hubby couldn't stand the fact that I used the dryer as a extra drawer...LOL I would wash the clothes then fluff them in the dryer instead of put them away.. he threw such a fuss I told him then the wash and dry duty was his.. and for the last 25 years he has washed, dried,folded and put away all the laundry  I think housework and the term cleaning is determined on how we feel about it.. I have to have my home clean enough in case someone drops in.. thats just me.. but my idea of clean my fall very short of someones else idea of clean..  thats ok.. I get it to where I am comfortable and I don't stress everything else.. then I can do or not do what ever I want..


That sounds like a very well balanced attitude to me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sure your friends and family come to see you and not what housework or cleaning has been done or not done. I think if they don't like it my motto is " here's your hat, what's your hurry" I saw a fridge magnet recently that said" my house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it" 💞


Love that.
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'll have to look for one.. I will most likely look on the Home Depot or Lowes web site and see what is out there.. we were just at the hardware store too but all I saw was the pocket hose and that is one we had a problem with.. Tricia I sure hope yours works really well
> 
> We got the plants secure.. I watered the one I think died twice today  it is in a container so it needs to really hydrate the soil. we built a cage to go around the hydrangea it looks like it has a lot of buds coming on so hopefully it will be nice later in the season..


I was just given an automatic watering system that is battery operated. It has a larger model I was told but this one will be for my plant shelf with the 30 plants that are there. Am hoping it works as expected. The woman said it was sold on Amazon but haven't checked yet for information. It looks pretty simple to set up and its footprint is very small (about 
15" square)

Hope the hydrangeas bloom. Such beautiful plants. What color are yours???


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, this is what I have worked out. Yellow, green, blue, purple, burgandy, green, smokey blue, white , pink, burgandy, coral, yellow, blue-light then smokey, purple. Not sure about the pink, as I don't have any. I do have some pink alpaca that I might use there. 

DS is coming over this afternoon to see if he can help me with my pictures and software. I should soon be able to post pictures again. YAY!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When I was first married my hubby couldn't stand the fact that I used the dryer as a extra drawer...LOL I would wash the clothes then fluff them in the dryer instead of put them away.. he threw such a fuss I told him then the wash and dry duty was his.. and for the last 25 years he has washed, dried,folded and put away all the laundry  I think housework and the term cleaning is determined on how we feel about it.. I have to have my home clean enough in case someone drops in.. thats just me.. but my idea of clean my fall very short of someones else idea of clean..  thats ok.. I get it to where I am comfortable and I don't stress everything else.. then I can do or not do what ever I want..


I have to laugh. My dishwasher, salvaged from a job, only served to hold the paper bags which always accumulated. Finally recycled it with other metal stuff when I got my 'new' cabinets salvaged from an older home.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sure your friends and family come to see you and not what housework or cleaning has been done or not done. I think if they don't like it my motto is " here's your hat, what's your hurry" I saw a fridge magnet recently that said" my house was clean yesterday, sorry you missed it" 💞


Love that fridge magnet. I need one about the size of the fridge (lol). I agree with your philosophy--people come to see me, not my house. I keep some space clear for guests and room to walk between the home areas, as Bev described in her house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that mandela looks like a fun project. Will it be used as a wall hanging? or table doily? I have been ogling these mandelas for some time and collecting all the segments of the one from LookwhatImade--that one seems to be growing into a blanket size project but can be stopped at any point along the way. Working all those colors will be lots of fun.

KX--goats milk dairy is the best in my book. Have to say I gave up on Ben & Jerry's some time ago. Way too much sugar in them. For that matter I feel the same about most ice creams, even the organic ones. Alden's is the only one I like these days-less sugar and much creamier; also lower in calories. I do like the Coconut Bliss pops which is also creamy and chocolatey. I really need to find an ice cream recipe to make for myself since I am so fussy about the stuff.

Ronie--your perception about public radio changing is real. I hate listening to it anymore due to the decline in quality of programs and the propaganda that has taken over. There is much pressure and hidden money going into those stations and it is reflected in what they program. WBAI and Pacifica, which you probably listened to, has had numerous internal battles that assaulted their independence. A friend of mine had/has done programming for them and kept me informed of the details of the fights. But big money; i.e., censorship, has been trying to undo independent media for several decades now. I stick to the internet mainly for my news these days. Lots of independent journalists and videos available still.

For Sonja and all our other MIAs: Hope your life situations are resolving well and the you will return to us shortly.

Vintage Crochet--thanks for these 2 weeks. We did have some interesting crochet projects posted for the making and some skill building in the process. WE need to do more of this craft as it is wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--did you set up a new page for your 2 weeks? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here it is Tanya. Jane's LP 💞

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335525-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the hugs and best wishes . I really appreciate and need them 
Sonja


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thinking of Sonya too and sending prayers that all works out well for her and family. 

Ronie, I just planted a hydrangea at our new place. It is very small right now, but I guess they can get very big. Ours is blue.

Ros, I love your shawl packaging and love that your dh helped you figure out the Kitchener stitch! 

Thank you VintageCrochet for hosting these past 2 weeks. Now on to the next LP.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everybody for the hugs and best wishes . I really appreciate and need them
> Sonja


You're so welcome Sonja. We are all here for you. Sending you lots of love. 💞 Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I love your shawl packaging and love that your dh helped you figure out the Kitchener stitch!


Thank you Caryn. He is a very helpful hubby. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, this is what I have worked out...


Quite colourful! I am sure that it will look great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has an awful lot on her plate, Ronie- it is not exactly having a 'great time'.


I was trying to be optimistic.. I do hope she is ok.. and able to handle what is on her plate  I have found that even in the midst of hard times we can find quips of peace and even joy in the little moments in the day.. I hope those little stress relievers find their way to her


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Vintage Crochet for hosting LP, I have enjoyed it. 💞


Yes, thank you, Vintage Crochet, for hosting us!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was just given an automatic watering system that is battery operated. It has a larger model I was told but this one will be for my plant shelf with the 30 plants that are there. Am hoping it works as expected. The woman said it was sold on Amazon but haven't checked yet for information. It looks pretty simple to set up and its footprint is very small (about
> 15" square)
> 
> Hope the hydrangeas bloom. Such beautiful plants. What color are yours???


Mine were blue when purchased, Purple last year and who knows what this year.. I was told to toss some nails in the soil to change the color..LOL I just want to know what the true color is!! When we bought the house the parts that had plants had a watering system hooked up to it.. It didn't work and we fussed and fussed then bought new timers and realized the hosing was broken in places so we just pulled it all up.. I do have it in the front area by the front door but it is not on a timer.. I just need to remember to turn it on and off!!! A watering system like yours might work out great for my vegetable garden I am going to plant in my containers... Each year it will grow larger and larger... it is all a matter of time.. and planning.. which is also half the fun! (oh and money for good containers)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is beautiful.. it looks like something you should do infront of the computer.. unless you have someplace to print it off.. I dread printing off long patterns with lots of pictures  I did that when I first joined KP.. boy did that eat up my ink.. but I do have some good step by step patterns  

Sonja (((((((hugs))))))) pop in any time.. we are always going to be here..  you might have to PM one of us to find each current weeks threads but we are all happy to help 

VC thanks for the great 2 weeks on lace crochet!!! I actually am trying to learn the Solomon's Knot!! it has always been appealing to me and today's emails had a short tutorial.. so I have been playing with it this morning.. 

See ya all over in Jane's Party!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was trying to be optimistic.. I do hope she is ok.. and able to handle what is on her plate  I have found that even in the midst of hard times we can find quips of peace and even joy in the little moments in the day.. I hope those little stress relievers find their way to her


I guess it is yet another instance of differing usage of words between English, and American English.
Sonja is doing a fantastic job of guiding her family to positive thinking in a very dire situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you to Vintage Crochet for the last two weeks,
and to Jane for the new thread
and to Ros for posting it- I still have not found Jane's link to it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... I still have not found Jane's link to it!


That is strange. I can't find it either.
I wrote a thank you to Vintage Crochet & pasted in the link. I checked the link in preview to make sure that it was working but must then have closed the window without posting it. I was in a hurry to go out for dinner so must have muffed it.
So - once more - thank you VintageCrochet for an interesting two weeks.
The latest party is being held here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335525-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is strange. I can't find it either.
> I wrote a thank you to Vintage Crochet & pasted in the link. I checked the link in preview to make sure that it was working but must then have closed the window without posting it. I was in a hurry to go out for dinner so must have muffed it.
> So - once more - thank you VintageCrochet for an interesting two weeks.
> The latest party is being held here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335525-1.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is strange. I can't find it either.
> I wrote a thank you to Vintage Crochet & pasted in the link. I checked the link in preview to make sure that it was working but must then have closed the window without posting it. I was in a hurry to go out for dinner so must have muffed it.
> So - once more - thank you VintageCrochet for an interesting two weeks.
> The latest party is being held here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335525-1.html


I have done that before... I really hate it when its one I have addressed everyone on... all that lost!! I hope your dinner was great!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're so welcome Sonja. We are all here for you. Sending you lots of love. 💞 Ros.


And the same from me, Sonja.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Mine were blue when purchased, Purple last year and who knows what this year.. I was told to toss some nails in the soil to change the color..LOL I just want to know what the true color is!! When we bought the house the parts that had plants had a watering system hooked up to it.. It didn't work and we fussed and fussed then bought new timers and realized the hosing was broken in places so we just pulled it all up.. I do have it in the front area by the front door but it is not on a timer.. I just need to remember to turn it on and off!!! A watering system like yours might work out great for my vegetable garden I am going to plant in my containers... Each year it will grow larger and larger... it is all a matter of time.. and planning.. which is also half the fun! (oh and money for good containers)


My understanding is that the pH of the soil controls the color of the hydrangea. Can't recall which way it goes, tho. A local plant center might tell you. The nails in the soil would be an attempt to change the pH.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is strange. I can't find it either.
> I wrote a thank you to Vintage Crochet & pasted in the link. I checked the link in preview to make sure that it was working but must then have closed the window without posting it. I was in a hurry to go out for dinner so must have muffed it.
> So - once more - thank you VintageCrochet for an interesting two weeks.
> The latest party is being held here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335525-1.html


Thanx Jane. It seemed so uncharacteristic of you to miss a detail like this, but do understand the call of the dinner. Hope it was good and with good company


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for hosting this fortnight, Vintage Crotchet. I did enjoy it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My understanding is that the pH of the soil controls the color of the hydrangea. Can't recall which way it goes, tho. A local plant center might tell you. The nails in the soil would be an attempt to change the pH.


This is what the hardware store suggested.. if I wanted to change the color.. it is also known to be a wives tale.. but my gramps was very proud of the blue ones on one side of the door and the pink ones on the other so he thought that amending the soil made a difference!! I will take pictures of it this year then try the nails next year


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I printed off the pattern. It is only 5 pages. I printed out the picture. So glad I did. I can refer to the picture if I am unsure of the written directions.

The one I am making will probably be a wall hanging, if I can find a way to do it.

Vintage Crochet, thanks for a great two weeks.  I find myself doing more crochet these days.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> This is what the hardware store suggested.. if I wanted to change the color.. it is also known to be a wives tale.. but my gramps was very proud of the blue ones on one side of the door and the pink ones on the other so he thought that amending the soil made a difference!! I will take pictures of it this year then try the nails next year


It talks about changing bloom color here. http://www.endlesssummerblooms.com/design-and-grow/color-me-pink-or-blue

Sounds like acidic soil produces blue blooms. Some minerals produce pink. Good luck.

Thank you Vintage crochet for an interesting 2 weeks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, VintageCrochet, for a great two weeks of crochet lace and visiting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I printed off the pattern. It is only 5 pages. I printed out the picture. So glad I did. I can refer to the picture if I am unsure of the written directions.
> 
> The one I am making will probably be a wall hanging, if I can find a way to do it.
> 
> Vintage Crochet, thanks for a great two weeks.  I find myself doing more crochet these days.


Well that is not bad!! I just kept scrolling and scrolling thinking it was closer to 10 or 12 pages .. I agree looking at the picture is so helpful.. some complicated ones.. I look at the picture.. compare it to the chart and the written instructions.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It talks about changing bloom color here. http://www.endlesssummerblooms.com/design-and-grow/color-me-pink-or-blue
> 
> Sounds like acidic soil produces blue blooms. Some minerals produce pink. Good luck.
> 
> Thank you Vintage crochet for an interesting 2 weeks.


That is interesting.. If I see it in the stores I might pick some up


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks you VintageCrochet for an interesting two weeks.

Sue


----------

